# Asus Z68 Series Information Thread (drivers, BIOSes, overclocking, reviews) **UPDATED 4/22**



## SimpleTech

Comparison Charts


----------



## iGuitarGuy

I love your threads!


----------



## BionicAcid

I got the P8Z68-V PRO but im having some troubles with the marvell sata thing. Sometimes it just don't detect my ssd ( Boot ) and sometimes its freezes on bios logo screen =[


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy;13884806*
> I love your threads!


Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BionicAcid;13885521*
> I got the P8Z68-V PRO but im having some troubles with the marvell sata thing. Sometimes it just don't detect my ssd ( Boot ) and sometimes its freezes on bios logo screen =[


Have you tried updating the BIOS to 0501?


----------



## juano

Ah good, I noticed you removed the Z68 from the P67 thread and was glad to see this one created already. The people could use a huge wealth of information for Z68 like you gave us from P67 already. This is the thread that I saw that made me think this thread was needed.


----------



## BionicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;13886034*
> 
> Have you tried updating the BIOS to 0501?


Yep. Mine already came with this version.


----------



## fastpcman12

try disabling jmicron and marvel sata. enable power on over pci-e. report results.


----------



## beetlespin

Can some of you asus user share some info on new asus z68-v pro or any new asus z68 MB. thx


----------



## BionicAcid

Bye bye P8Z68-V PRO! lol. WHat a difference now..... Omg.


----------



## wordup48

Thanks for putting this lists together. I just picked up the P8Z68 Deluxe and plan to use this thread to get all the latest drivers for everything!

Is the ticket to use the Intel SATA ports rather than the marvell ones? I seem to have stumbled across information on the internet where the marvell ones can have issues. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wordup48;13959259*
> Thanks for putting this lists together. I just picked up the P8Z68 Deluxe and plan to use this thread to get all the latest drivers for everything!
> 
> Is the ticket to use the Intel SATA ports rather than the marvell ones? I seem to have stumbled across information on the internet where the marvell ones can have issues. Can anyone confirm?


There will be a performance loss using the Marvell ports. If you have multiple drives, try putting the least performing ones on the Marvell SATA ports.

I disable mine since I'm only using two drives (SSD and HDD). Also helps speed up POST.


----------



## BluePaint

There are new Intel IRST drivers, version 10.6.0.1002:
download STOR_allOS_10.6.0.1002_PV.exe from Intel

They solved my ASUS Z68 hibernate problem on Win7-64bit when SSD caching was enabled (using a Vertex 2 60GB)


----------



## rstoppiello

I just built a new rig this week, specs below, and this thread was amazing for finding all the newest drivers.

Thanks you for all of your hard work.

__________________
CPU................................Intel Core i7-2600k 3.4 GHZ
Mobo..............................ASUS P8Z68-V PRO
RAM...............................8GB G.Skill DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000)
SSD................................Crucial M4 64 gig SATA III
HDD................................Seagate 7200 1TB
GPU................................EVGA GeForce GTX 580
PSU................................Antec HCG-900 900W
Case...............................CM HAF 922
Display............................Dell (18 inch)
O.S................................Windows 7 Pro 64 bit


----------



## cmeeks

Awesome thread! One question... can anybody tell me what driver I need to install for this device. I combed through the drivers for my mobo and thought I had all the necessary ones, but my device manager still shows this error.


----------



## juano

For the P67 that was solved by a BIOS update, not sure if it's been addressed yet for you guys though. It may be annoying to see it but just try to ignore it until you have a better reason to flash the BIOS and you're sure they have fixed that, not worth the risk of a BIOS flash for just that alone.


----------



## dzp

Hi Guys/Gals

Not sure if any of U hav experienced a double splash screen from ASUS when you boot up. Some people are calling it a boot loop and seems to be inherent problem from the P67 boards

Glad to report after following numerous suggestions from other threads I've managed to solve it (on my rig anyhow)

Enter BIOS/Advanced Mode - Under the 'ADVANCED' tab go to 'Onboard Devices Configuration' and under the JMB storage controller disable the 'Display OptionROM in post'

This prevents the JMB storage controller (used for eSATA port on mobo) to report during post thus preventing it from interupting the splash screen and making it appear that it is loading twice.

ALSO GO TO BOOT and under OptionROM messages change from 'Force BIOS' to 'Keep Current'

Again it'll prevent from interupting the splash screen and shave off a few seconds from boot time, cos when your rig boots in W7 in under 35secs it matters!

You can also display splash screen under boot, not sure if it'll save time but then you wont be able to customize it with your own logo

Feedback to whether this helped would be appreciated


----------



## Adamo

Hey Guys,

I am having trouble with slow SSD 3 speeds with this particular motherboard/SSD3 drive
I've read a few forums here and no doubt its me being a noob however I will try to reel off what Ive done and hopefully can get some expert advice!

I have the following relevant Hardware
Motherboard8Z68-V Pro
CPU: Intel i7-2600K
Harddrive: OCZ Vertex SATA 3
Operating System: Windows 7 64bit

When I run the CrystalDiskMark Utility, I get OK read speeds (roughly 470ish) but the write speeds at best hit 135ish
It was my understanding that the SSD3 drives should be able to read 500+ reads and writes?

I have installed the updated drivers as per the notes in the first post but it really didn't make any effect. ( I havent reinstalled windows since however)
Windows is installed on the SSD 3 drive as well.
I confirmed that in the bios it was not set as IDE.
I have the SSD 3 connected to the grey sata3 port0 and another 2TB HDD in the grey sata3 port1.
I also followed the advice on (
http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?88340-Vertex-3-Windows-install-in-AHCI-mode-on-Intel-6-series-Chipset-platforms)

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated! again, could be something silly on my behalf.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmeeks;13992012*
> Awesome thread! One question... can anybody tell me what driver I need to install for this device. I combed through the drivers for my mobo and thought I had all the necessary ones, but my device manager still shows this error.


You need the Intel Management Engine Driver


----------



## cmeeks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostleader;14090616*
> You need the Intel Management Engine Driver


You my friend are a gentleman and a scholar!


----------



## EaglePC

updated bios 0651 on p8z68-v pro , cpu reads -10 degrees then normal.

I cannot downgrade back to 0501 it gives me error "image outdated"

keep up good work on updated bios and drivers for z68 series

wish someday have a white mouse cursor in the bios instead of that green one...


----------



## EaglePC

This thread is boring , Asus Z68 Series ,guess not to many owners









SimpleTech thanks for the hard work on updated drivers.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaglePC;14219227*
> This thread is boring , Asus Z68 Series ,guess not to many owners


I think it's because there aren't many benefits to switching from P67 to Z68. I got Z68 for the fact that it was cheap and I needed something with onboard video ports.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaglePC;14219227*
> SimpleTech thanks for the hard work on updated drivers.


No problem man. Just doing what I do best.


----------



## EaglePC

I just love this ASUS P8Z68-V PRO


----------



## Kinslayer

Hello all, I got a Asus P8Z68-V Pro Mobo as well









I need some Overclocking help please!! Hope this is the correct Post for this, if not please move me.

I got an I7 2600k with a Corsair H60 Hydro Cooler. My system runs around mid 30s when not being used and when gaming mid 40s - mid 50s. I never seen it go over 60 degrees yet and its running at default speed 3.4ghz.

I read about users overclocking the CPU to over 5ghz. What would you guys recommend I try first and what should I change my voltage settings too? I never did the overclocking thing before so please treat me as a noob









I also got the following RAM G.SKILL Ripjaws X + Fan Series DDR3 2133MHz (PC3-17000) 8GB (2x4GB) Dual Channel Kit

I got a Coolermaster 850 W PS as well.
and I have the Fan installed. I could really use some help with trying to overclock the Ram as well so please give me some settings for my board so I can run some tests!


----------



## EaglePC

I’ve gone on and on and on about this board. I’ll try and keep this concise as a result. Overclocking the P8Z68-V Pro was identical to overclocking boards from the P8P67 family and that’s a good thing. Essentially all I had to do in order to reach 5GHz was to set the load-line calibration to Ultra High and set the CPU-PLL overvoltage option to enabled in BIOS. From there I simply had to find voltages that worked. Increasing my CPU voltage to 1.425v and my CPU PLL voltage to 1.95v were all I needed for stability using a 50x multiplier. Beyond that I had temperature issues and the voltage needed to go up, but stability wasn’t achievable. Memory support worked as it should. I was able to reach the full DDR3 1600MHz potential with my RAM. Though I couldn’t reach the next supported speed of DDR3 1866MHz. I can on some boards but usually they are X58 boards and that’s still a rare occurrence.


----------



## Salty Bridge

Hey Guys,

I`m having a memory issue and I saw some of you have similar kit so maybe you could give me a heads up.

I`m trying to run 4x 2gb Gskill dimms, namely these http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=367 on an Asus P8Z68 Deluxe, and I can`t get it to run for the life of me









I used to have these dimms running 100% stable on a P8P67, so the sticks must be good, but the infamous chipset issue got me, and I used the oppertunity to switch to Z68.

I wrote down my P67 bios settings before switching, intending to copy them to the Z68, but I noticed that the bioses had some minor differences, namely I`m missing the "VCCSA voltage" option entirely.

When using 2 of the 4 sticks I can get the machine to run reliably, but with all 4 it basically fails to POST most of the time.
This is when using 9/10/9/28/2 latencies, a Dram voltage of up to 1.65, and VCCIO of 1.25.

What would you recommend I try next ?


----------



## EaglePC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Salty Bridge;14292188*
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I`m having a memory issue and I saw some of you have similar kit so maybe you could give me a heads up.
> 
> I`m trying to run 4x 2gb Gskill dimms, namely these http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=367 on an Asus P8Z68 Deluxe, and I can`t get it to run for the life of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have these dimms running 100% stable on a P8P67, so the sticks must be good, but the infamous chipset issue got me, and I used the oppertunity to switch to Z68.
> 
> I wrote down my P67 bios settings before switching, intending to copy them to the Z68, but I noticed that the bioses had some minor differences, namely I`m missing the "VCCSA voltage" option entirely.
> 
> When using 2 of the 4 sticks I can get the machine to run reliably, but with all 4 it basically fails to POST most of the time.
> This is when using 9/10/9/28/2 latencies, a Dram voltage of up to 1.65, and VCCIO of 1.25.
> 
> What would you recommend I try next ?


1. Did you remove battery from MB for 5 minutes then put back in
2. Did you reset BIOS to Defaults (With your 2 sticks of ram of course for now)
3. If you get post return to BIOS set to XMP (Don't Touch Nothing Else)
4. Add all 4 sticks , See if it works out


----------



## Salty Bridge

Thanks Eagle, I`ll try that when I get back home.


----------



## Salty Bridge

When I go from 100% default bios settings, then set XMP, the machine is not amused, even with 2 sticks.

Hangs in windows after a few minutes, and sometimes before finishing POST.

This issue is very similar to what I used to have with my P8P67 deluxe, until I started playing with VCCSA on that one and it worked like a charm.

I don`t know what else to do


----------



## EaglePC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Salty Bridge;14309824*
> When I go from 100% default bios settings, then set XMP, the machine is not amused, even with 2 sticks.
> 
> Hangs in windows after a few minutes, and sometimes before finishing POST.
> 
> This issue is very similar to what I used to have with my P8P67 deluxe, until I started playing with VCCSA on that one and it worked like a charm.
> 
> I don`t know what else to do


Will you be scared to upgrade BIOS 0651 ? Only a warning after flashing to 0651 downgrade back to 0501 or 0402 will not work
after looking at your ram BIOS could be the key


----------



## Salty Bridge

I`m allready running beta bios 0651.
Didn`t have much luck with 0501 so flashed to latest version.


----------



## M.IV.E

i just installed my maximus iv extreme yesterday. and my system has freeze for few times because something causes the crash. i don't know what is going on. i was trying to update BC2 just now. It freeze on the half way


----------



## PrimeBurn

Anyone using memory that isn't on the QVL list with a P8Z68 V Pro? I'm hoping to get away with using the G.Skill ECO in my sig.

I'll be picking up some more memory eventually so I can roll down my M4N75TD and Phenom II X4 970BE into my spare rig, but I'd like to use this for a couple weeks before getting new ram to spread out the cost.


----------



## wordup48

Anyone have the P8Z68 deluxe and have a problem with the front panel USB 3.0 box solution recognizing 3.0 devices?

My rear mobo ports work fine, but I only get 2.0 performance (and a balloon notification saying this device could perform faster if plugged into a super-speed usb 3.0 port) from the add-on box that comes in the mobo retail package. Is there a bios setting or something?

Please help, this is really confusing me. One of the only reasons i went with the deluxe over another model was for this front usb 3.0 box since my case's front panel lacks it.

wordup48


----------



## claymanhb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzp;14055826*
> Hi Guys/Gals
> 
> Not sure if any of U hav experienced a double splash screen from ASUS when you boot up. Some people are calling it a boot loop and seems to be inherent problem from the P67 boards
> 
> Glad to report after following numerous suggestions from other threads I've managed to solve it (on my rig anyhow)
> 
> Enter BIOS/Advanced Mode - Under the 'ADVANCED' tab go to 'Onboard Devices Configuration' and under the JMB storage controller disable the 'Display OptionROM in post'
> 
> This prevents the JMB storage controller (used for eSATA port on mobo) to report during post thus preventing it from interupting the splash screen and making it appear that it is loading twice.
> 
> ALSO GO TO BOOT and under OptionROM messages change from 'Force BIOS' to 'Keep Current'
> 
> Again it'll prevent from interupting the splash screen and shave off a few seconds from boot time, cos when your rig boots in W7 in under 35secs it matters!
> 
> You can also display splash screen under boot, not sure if it'll save time but then you wont be able to customize it with your own logo
> 
> Feedback to whether this helped would be appreciated


----------



## GRat

@wordup48
I believe you haven't installed the usb drivers that came with the mobo dvd.TRy doing that,restart and if you're not missing any other drivers conflict will be resolved and they will work @v3.0.


----------



## wordup48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRat;14362275*
> @wordup48
> I believe you haven't installed the usb drivers that came with the mobo dvd.TRy doing that,restart and if you're not missing any other drivers conflict will be resolved and they will work @v3.0.


Thanks for the reply GRat. I've tried using both the drivers from Asus' website and also the drivers that were posted here that are from intel's website. Neither seem to solve the problem; the USB 3.0 box does not work at 3.0 speeds with either driver, but the ports on the motherboard work at 3.0 speeds with both drivers.

I really didn't want to RMA the motherboard for this problem alone...but I'm beginning to lose hope.

Still open to other suggestions, but I think I've been through everything


----------



## juano

I hope you can figure out a solution (past drivers I'm kinda drawing a blank), have you checked in your onboard devices setion of the UEFI to verify that nothing appears to have disabled the front USB header? I know on the P67 Pro, the front USB shares lanes with a lot of other stuff so they can be disabled, atleast on the P67 deluxe that's not a problem so I would imagine it's the same on the Z68 but still worthwhile to look over your onboard devices.


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Has anyone tried the 'official' 0606 bios yet? I think I've finally got my new rig happy running 0501 and was debating whether I should make the change now or wait to see what kind of feedback it gets. Thanks!


----------



## mediocaballero

Hi to all!

This is my first post, found the site looking for info on the Z68. Great thread! 

I've just changed my Asus P8P67-Pro B2 for a P8Z68-V, so far so good.

I have a 6870 and I'm just curious about virtu, and wether it really has any impact on power consumption and heat generation.

Has anyone found a good guide on how to set it up? Is it worth the effort?

I understand I need to install the latest AMD drivers and Virtu, activate in BIOS the virtu option, and boot with the HDMI plugged into the mobo port... Is that it? It'll just 'switch' to the 6870 when I run any 3D game?

Thanks and greetings!


----------



## NvidiaStorm

Got my Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z build all put together now just waiting for Win7.


----------



## tryceo

Anyone having sleep problems? I know that my p8p67 deluxe can't wake up from S3 sleep, and I was hoping to upgrade to this board.

Can anyone test?


----------



## wonderlust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TooManyToys NotEnoughTime*


Has anyone tried the 'official' 0606 bios yet? I think I've finally got my new rig happy running 0501 and was debating whether I should make the change now or wait to see what kind of feedback it gets. Thanks!


Just updated mine, nothing to report so far...


----------



## BeefSkull

Lovely thread!


----------



## Gastoncapo

hi guys i recently bought a new p8z68 deluxe mobo but im having issues with video output while on bios , it boots up fine ..code shows A3 which means is trying to boot off a hard drive..but i get no video on my screen..this happens occasionally, if i leave the pc off for about 5 minutes and turn it back on i do get video..and im able to log in to bios..etc..etc.. anybody came across this ? i haev tried several gpus and it does the same with all of them . i tried different rams such as 1333 and 1600 and it passes DRAM tests.

i have the following
2500k
nvidia gtx 295
patriot viper 1600ddr3
1k psu

thank you !


----------



## kevininsimi

I like this board (P8Z68-V), it's actually my first Intel build so I'm quite excited. Still have to figure out how to get the system to recognize that I have DDR3-1600 RAM and not 1333. I change it in the BIOS but CPU-Z still tells me 1333. I'll Google that when I get a chance lol.

Second, I'm having that cold boot issue where it powers on then resets itself, etc. Tried the fix as described http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...-Cold-Boot-Fix, but that didn't do anything.

I suppose it's not a "big" problem considering the computer runs flawlessly.


----------



## kilaz

Hello all,

nice post for an Asus P8Z68-V PRO owner like me.
So I sit here.









Thanks


----------



## mediocaballero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tryceo;14506103*
> Anyone having sleep problems? I know that my p8p67 deluxe can't wake up from S3 sleep, and I was hoping to upgrade to this board.
> 
> Can anyone test?


I had problems also with my P8P67 pro B2, it wouldn't wake up from hibernation. Now with my Z68 V, it wakes up ok, though a few times it has waken up on its own... I have to look further on the issue though...

Any comments on using Virtu anyone?


----------



## mediocaballero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevininsimi;14603614*
> I like this board (P8Z68-V), it's actually my first Intel build so I'm quite excited. Still have to figure out how to get the system to recognize that I have DDR3-1600 RAM and not 1333. I change it in the BIOS but CPU-Z still tells me 1333. I'll Google that when I get a chance lol.


You have to select XMP (eXtended Memory Profile) in BIOS.


----------



## pkincy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mediocaballero*


Hi to all!
I have a 6870 and I'm just curious about virtu, and wether it really has any impact on power consumption and heat generation.

Has anyone found a good guide on how to set it up? Is it worth the effort?

I understand I need to install the latest AMD drivers and Virtu, activate in BIOS the virtu option, and boot with the HDMI plugged into the mobo port... Is that it? It'll just 'switch' to the 6870 when I run any 3D game?!


Lucid's Virtu appears to be the most unsupported software in existence. I did find an Asrock semi manual, but it says little about how to use Virtu. I have read conflicting reports about what port you use (the iGPU or the dGPU). I think both will work. Heck, plugged into both worked for me while I was trying to figure it out.

Based on the lack of knowledge re: the software and the apparent lack of enthusiasm for its use, I have uninstalled it and run in the dGPU (also a HD 6870) full time. I kinda hate to waste the Intel 3000 on chip video but trying to use the Virtu software was way too frustrating.

Perry


----------



## SightUp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


Update History

*8/19:*
Updated Toshiba Bluetooth Stack Driver: 8.00.07 → 8.00.12
Updated Intel Graphics Media Accelerator Driver: 8.15.10.2462 (15.22.6) → 8.15.10.2476 (15.22.7)
Updated Realtek HD Audio Driver: R2.63 → R2.64
Updated ASMedia USB 3.0 Driver: 1.12.5.0 → 1.12.9.0
Updated Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver: 16.4 → 16.5
*8/15:*
Added BIOS 0401 for P8Z68-V LX.
Added BIOS 0402 for P8Z68-M Pro.
Added memory QVL for P8Z68-M Pro.
*8/12:*
Added BIOS 0706 for P8Z68 Deluxe.
Updated Marvell Controller Driver: 1.2.0.1003 → 1.2.0.1006
*8/4:*
Updated Intel Graphics Media Accelerator Driver: 8.15.10.2430 (15.22.5) → 8.15.10.2462 (15.22.6)
Added BIOS 0606 (RST 10.6.0.1002) for P8Z68-V.
Added BIOS 0606 (RST 10.6.0.1002) for P8Z68-V Pro
Added BIOS 0603 (RST 10.6.0.1002) for P8Z68-V Deluxe.
Added BIOS 0403 (RST 10.6.0.1002) for Maximus IV Extreme-Z.
Added BIOS 0403 (RST 10.6.0.1002) for Maximus IV Gene-Z.
Added new board, P8Z68-V LX.
Updated Atheros AR3011 Bluetooth Driver/Suite:
Windows 7 - 7.2.0.65 → 7.4.0.82
Vista - 7.2.0.65 → 7.3.0.100

*7/31:*
Updated Intel INF Driver: 9.2.3.1016 → 9.2.3.1017
Added BIOS 0606 for P8Z68-V.
Added BIOS 0606 for P8Z68-V Pro
Added BIOS 0603 for P8Z68-V Deluxe.
Added BIOS 0403 for Maximus IV Extreme-Z.
Added BIOS 0403 for Maximus IV Gene-Z.
Removed BIOS 0651 for P8Z68-V.
Removed BIOS 0651 for P8Z68-V Pro.
Removed BIOS 0651 for P8Z68 Deluxe.
Removed BIOS 0650 for Maximus IV Gene-Z.
Removed BIOS 0654 for Maximus IV Extreme-Z.
*7/27:*
Updated Intel Management Engine Driver: 7.1.13.1088 → 7.1.14.1107
*7/26:*
Updated Intel Graphics Media Accelerator Driver: 8.15.10.2418 (15.22.4) → 8.15.10.2430 (15.22.5)
*7/25:*
Updated Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver: 16.3 → 16.4
Added BIOS 0604 for Maximus IV Extreme-Z.
Added BIOS 0603 for Maximus IV Gene-Z.
*7/20:*
Updated manual for P8Z68-V.
*7/19:*
Added new board, P8Z68-M Pro.
Updated manual for P8Z68-V LE.
*7/13:*
Added BIOS 0498 for Maximus IV Extreme-Z.
Added BIOS 0498 for Maximus IV Gene-Z.
*7/12:*
Updated Realtek HD Audio Driver: R2.62 → R2.63
Added product link for P8Z68-V LE.
Updated manual for Maximus IV Extreme-Z.
*7/9:*
Updated NEC USB 3.0 Driver: 2.1.16.0 → 2.1.19.0
*7/8:*
Added BIOS 0651 for P8Z68-V.
Added BIOS 0651 for P8Z68-V Pro.
Added BIOS 0651 for P8Z68 Deluxe.
Added BIOS 0650 for Maximus IV Gene-Z.
Added BIOS 0654 for Maximus IV Extreme-Z.
Updated manual for P8Z68-V Pro.
Added manual for Maximus IV Gene-Z.
Updated manual for Maximus IV Extreme-Z.
*7/6:*
Added BIOS 0496 for Maximus IV Extreme-Z.
Added BIOS 0496 for Maximus IV Gene-Z.
Updated ASMedia USB 3.0 Driver: 1.10.1.0 → 1.12.5.0
*7/4:*
Added manual for P8Z68-V LE.
Finished adding info for P8Z68-V LE.
Removed CPU-Z 1.57.2 (ROG). 1.58 can be obtained through CPUID website.
*7/3:*
Added new board, P8Z68-V LE.
*6/25:*
Added BIOS 0402 for Maximus IV Extreme-Z.
Added BIOS 0210 for Maximus IV Extreme-Z.
Added BIOS 0208 for Maximus IV Gene-Z.
Updated Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver: 10.5.0.1027 → 10.6.0.1002.
Updated Intel Graphics Media Accelerator Driver: 8.15.10.2401 (15.22.3) → 8.15.10.2418 (15.22.4)
*6/22:*
Added Memory QVL for Maximus IV Gene-Z.
*6/20:*
Added CPU-Z 1.57.2 (ROG skin) for all boards.
Finished adding info for Maximus IV Gene-Z and Extreme-Z.
*6/19:*
Revised formatting.
Finished adding info for P8Z68 Deluxe.
*6/17:*
Updated Realtek HD Audio: R2.61 → R2.62
Finished adding info for P8Z68-V PRO.
*6/16:*
Finished adding info for P8Z68-V.

*P8Z68-M Pro*

*P8Z68-V*

*P8Z68-V LX*

*P8Z68-V LE*

*P8Z68-V Pro*

*P8Z68 Deluxe*

*Maximus IV Gene-Z*

*Maximus IV Extreme-Z*


Is the R2.64 the newer version of Realtek_Audio_V51006402_V6016402_XPVistaWin7.zip or the same?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


Is the R2.64 the newer version of Realtek_Audio_V51006402_V6016402_XPVistaWin7.zip or the same?


R2.64 → 6.0.1.6438 (Win 7/Vista) | 5.10.0.6438 (Win XP)

The one you listed is 6.0.1.6402 | 5.10.0.6402


----------



## SightUp

+Rep.

Thank you! I have been trying to find this out for the past 2-3 days.

Why do they name their drivers different if they are the same thing?


----------



## SimpleTech

Thanks.

I think it's because Asus likes to quality check the drivers to make sure they pass WHQL for their boards. That is why you'll always find the newest drivers on direct from the maker and not the motherboard manufacturer.


----------



## Fguarezi

Hello, what better BIOS for P8Z68-V Pro?

Thank you.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fguarezi;14724088*
> Hello, what better BIOS for P8Z68-V Pro?
> 
> Thank you.


The latest one, 0606.


----------



## mediocaballero

I've been making some tests with virtu. BTW, maybe it'd be useful to include the drivers in the list in the first post. They are available here:
http://www.lucidlogix.com/driverdownloads-virtu.html

1.2.106

32 bit: (Windows 7)
64 bit: (Windows 7)

To have it work, you should have the monitor plugged on the integrated port. Then, you'll use the integrated card for most things, and if it detects a 3D-accelerated game (from the compatibility list) it'll automatically switch to the discrete GPU.

I think it can work the other way round too. You can plug it into the discrete port, and if it detects an application that can benefit from the integrated direct memory access (namely two video converting tools), it'll switch to the integrated GPU for faster transcoding.


----------



## Varrkarus

What would you guys recommend, a P8P67-Pro or a P8Z68-V (both the same price)
SSD will be used as an OS drive...


----------



## mediocaballero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varrkarus;14748112*
> What would you guys recommend, a P8P67-Pro or a P8Z68-V (both the same price)
> SSD will be used as an OS drive...
> 
> Many stores here in Australia seem to be dropping the Asus P67 Series for the Z68 instead of keeping both. It really annoys me >.<


I just made the change from a P8P67-Pro (B2) to a P8Z68-V and I prefer the Z68. Same performance for moderate OC, I have the IGP available should my dedicated card fail, plus a few minor extras.

The only thing I miss (and I don't miss it a lot) is the additional pair of SATA3 ports, and in my P8P67-Pro they provided very bad performance (Vertex2 performance was almost half than what it had in intel ports). So, unless you really need 8 SATA internal ports, I'd go with the Z68...


----------



## BrotherJoseph

It seems after I updated my v-pro's BIOS to 0606 Intel Speedstep no longer works. It sticks to the highest frequency. I don't think its my settings as they were all returned to default after the upgrade and it was not kicking down then either with the Speedstep option Enabled.
Its not a big problem, but my temps are up 7-10c during idle/casual use.

Anybody else having this issue on 0606?


----------



## StarDestroyer

whats the differerence between p8z68-v and -v pro

is it only onboard 1394 thing on -v pro

the p8z68-v is very tempting, I could get it and i5 in 30 days


----------



## LoneWolf15

Question -- what experiences have people been having overall with the the p8z68-Pro and the MIVE-Z?

I've read of some issues with one pair of memory sockets not working, some reliability issues (e.g., DoA boards) and of support issues with ASUS that remind me of some of the support issues I'm having with Asrock right now. I'm considering switching to a couple possible Z68 boards; these might be two of them, but I don't want to jump to a solution that ends me where I am right now --with a mainboard that's well-designed (I think that like the Asrock I have, the ASUS is too), but hampered by support or other issues.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDestroyer;14779891*
> whats the differerence between p8z68-v and -v pro
> 
> is it only onboard 1394 thing on -v pro
> 
> the p8z68-v is very tempting, I could get it and i5 in 30 days


I believe the v has a cheaper (Realtek?) nic and the Pro has the Intel one.

I like having Intel or Broadcom networking --the Realtek isn't bad, but it's not as good.


----------



## Lucas Lamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BionicAcid;13885521*
> I got the P8Z68-V PRO but im having some troubles with the marvell sata thing. Sometimes it just don't detect my ssd ( Boot ) and sometimes its freezes on bios logo screen =[


Your Agility 3 has a Sandforce controller. That scared me away. Instead I got a Crucial M4 with my P8Z68-V Pro, and it boots correctly every time. No Sandforce for me.


----------



## StarDestroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15*


I believe the v has a cheaper (Realtek?) nic and the Pro has the Intel one.

I like having Intel or Broadcom networking --the Realtek isn't bad, but it's not as good.


if you mean the on board LAN chip, they both use Intel 82579


----------



## evilalien

First off, great club or thread

Second Anybody have to deal with this issue at boot

No HDD Present

I have 3 HDD's connected and 1 SSD, BIOS 606 I've tried removing all, one at a time, different slots, some settings in BIOS "such as IDE mode and disabled controllers" but didn't feel too comfy with all BIOS settings so I figured I would check here first http://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/smile.gif

If someone could point me to something else that would be great


----------



## XiZeL

P8Z68-V takes longer to detect keyboard and mouse thant the time it takes to reach logon screen has anyone had this issue?

using Stealseries XAI
and MS wirless Keyboard 2000


----------



## The_Scottish_Alchemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XiZeL;14843709*
> P8Z68-V takes longer to detect keyboard and mouse thant the time it takes to reach logon screen has anyone had this issue?
> 
> using Stealseries XAI
> and MS wirless Keyboard 2000


Yep I've had this same issue with my sig rig. Using a blackwidow ultimate and a deathadder black edition. A simple re-boot and mine works.


----------



## InFit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StarDestroyer*


whats the differerence between p8z68-v and -v pro

is it only onboard 1394 thing on -v pro

the p8z68-v is very tempting, I could get it and i5 in 30 days


more sata ports on the pro , other than that no diffrence...so unless you need those extra sata ports just get the V.


----------



## mombasa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Scottish_Alchemist;14846964*
> Yep I've had this same issue with my sig rig. Using a blackwidow ultimate and a deathadder black edition. A simple re-boot and mine works.


same problem here on p8z68pro with 606, have razer lycosa and razer copperhead. sometimes it boots fine with i increase the memory voltage, fishy


----------



## mediocaballero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mediocaballero;14748099*
> I've been making some tests with virtu. BTW, maybe it'd be useful to include the drivers in the list in the first post. They are available here:
> http://www.lucidlogix.com/driverdownloads-virtu.html
> 
> 1.2.106
> 
> 32 bit: (Windows 7)
> 64 bit: (Windows 7)
> 
> To have it work, you should have the monitor plugged on the integrated port. Then, you'll use the integrated card for most things, and if it detects a 3D-accelerated game (from the compatibility list) it'll automatically switch to the discrete GPU.
> 
> I think it can work the other way round too. You can plug it into the discrete port, and if it detects an application that can benefit from the integrated direct memory access (namely two video converting tools), it'll switch to the integrated GPU for faster transcoding.


Just a little update on Virtu. I've been making some tests with the monitor plugged to the discrete card.
I installed Cyberlink's Media Espresso, which supposedly uses the new i5/i7's integrated GPU 'quick sync'. When I launched the program, Virtu detected it and kicked in, so I could use the iGPU for this. Media Espresso also told me I could use the iGPU features for hardware accelerated transcoding. I transcoded a 5 GB mkv for my iPhone in around 3 minutes, so I guess it works fine.


----------



## claymanhb

So has anyone been able to disable SSD caching? When I do, I BSOD when booting into windows and have to reformat/reinstall.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilalien;14801510*
> First off, great club or thread
> 
> Second Anybody have to deal with this issue at boot
> 
> No HDD Present
> 
> I have 3 HDD's connected and 1 SSD, BIOS 606 I've tried removing all, one at a time, different slots, some settings in BIOS "such as IDE mode and disabled controllers" but didn't feel too comfy with all BIOS settings so I figured I would check here first http://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> If someone could point me to something else that would be great


I had that happen once with one of my Asus P67 boards. It only happened the one time but I still can't figure out why. I rebooted the system and it was fine. It was also with an SSD as the primary.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mediocaballero;14851015*
> Just a little update on Virtu. I've been making some tests with the monitor plugged to the discrete card.
> I installed Cyberlink's Media Espresso, which supposedly uses the new i5/i7's integrated GPU 'quick sync'. When I launched the program, Virtu detected it and kicked in, so I could use the iGPU for this. Media Espresso also told me I could use the iGPU features for hardware accelerated transcoding. I transcoded a 5 GB mkv for my iPhone in around 3 minutes, so I guess it works fine.


Yeap, this is how I use it also.

If anyone is interested, I found that using iGPU and then Virtu to run 3DMark11 (so opposite to what you'd usually do) had only approx. 3% decrease in overall score, so not bad.

But that said, I fail to see why you'd run in iGPU mode considering your discrete cards will still be clocked and volts running the same as they're in idling state (so temps are the same too) - so you're not 'really' saving much at all IMO.


----------



## BeefSkull

So after updating all the drivers today on my p8z68-v pro board, my sound suddenly drops out all the time, like seriously, it drops out every 5 seconds.. Anyone experienced the same ?

Works fine with my g35 headset, but when i shift to the onboard audio connected to my amplifier via an optical audio cable, its totally messed up









Sad panda

EDIT : Wow, really just wow --- reinstalling windows, and going back to the drivers i used before doesnt even fix this ... *** -.-

Its not even possible for a chipset driver to damage ones soundcard is it ? i am really at a loss here, never experienced anything like this lol

Double EDIT : Soo... yea, this is where i SHOULD edit out my stupidity - but since i am only gonna add more stupidity, why not keep the 1st stupid part as well :d

The fix was ....... wait for it.................... changing the stupid cable!







now why on earth did i not try this before whining here, and reinstalling windows ... jesus








now i guess im a stupid panda


----------



## claymanhb

Toslinks are known for being unrealiable!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Ender3rd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzp;14055826*
> Not sure if any of U hav experienced a double splash screen from ASUS when you boot up. Some people are calling it a boot loop and seems to be inherent problem from the P67 boards
> 
> Glad to report after following numerous suggestions from other threads I've managed to solve it (on my rig anyhow)
> 
> Feedback to whether this helped would be appreciated


I realize it's an old post in the thread, but I'm very glad that I found the solution to this irksome behavior here in the forum. Thanks to DZP for the solution to this "hiccup" that has driven me crazy during these first few days of running my new P8Z68 Deluxe build. What a sweet board! It came up first time and has been very well behaved and faster than I ever imagined it would be. Just a few items left to look into:

1. No mic audio into any applications from either the back or the front jacks with any of my mics that work well with my other systems. Everything is set to HD in the RealTek bios menu and the HD connector for the front panel is correctly seated on the MB.

2. VCORE for the 2600K I-7 floats as low as .6V at idle, which may not actually be a problem, but others have reported instability with some P68 boards when it floats below 1V so it makes me wonder. No lockups or BSOD in Win7 so perhaps it's just a curiosity.

3. I haven't yet gone into the bios to push my RAM (Corsair Vengeance) up to 1600. I'll give it a week to make sure it's all good at 1333 then I'll play with the OC and benchmarking.

Currently running the 0501 bios that the board came with. It runs great and seems very happy with 0501 but I'll move up in a week or so.

Thanks for the lead post in this thread with all update links for everything! That's an amazing repository of helpful stuff!

I could definitely lose a day just reading all the threads here. Very nice forum.

Regards,

Ender


----------



## sap17

I have an Asus p8z68-v motherboard with i5 2500k procesor and 4 gb corsair ram. I am new to this series as was functioning on pentium 4 till now. Found the links very helpful and thanks to all of you for all this information


----------



## c-naptik

Hi,

I just mounted a new rig with what's listed in my signature below. I keep experiencing artefacts and flickers on my Windows desktop that get worse and worse over time. After a while, everything freezes and I get the following message: "display driver stopped responding and has just recovered". Sometimes though, it does not recover and I have to manually reboot my PC.

The motherboard came configured with BIOS 0706, which only seems to apply to the Deluxe version of the P8Z68-V, so I downgraded to 0606 in case. No difference.

The memory sticks have been tested with memtest86 4.0a. With all 4 sticks in, tons of errors are detected. USB Legacy is turned off in BIOS.

Then tested with only one stick. No errors reported. But I still get these artefacts and the freezes.

PSU has also been changed from Antec NeoPower Blue 650W to OCZ Silencer 750W in case the previous PSU wasn't delivering a steady 12V. No change.

Latest Catalyst drivers installed (09.11). No overclocking yet.
Now I am out of ideas and I'm open for yours! Do I have a defective graphic card?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c-naptik;14977411*
> Do I have a defective graphic card?


Sounds like it. Have you tried using the onboard GPU (Intel)? If that doesn't cause any issues, then it is the video card.


----------



## c-naptik

I tried so many different things that I forgot that the board has an integrated graphic chipset to test with!

I'll go ahead and try that, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## c-naptik

Running on Intel's GPU right now. All fine, and with my full 16 GB of RAM.
I'll wait a bit more to see how the system behaves over time.

Does this definitely mean that the Asus HD6870 is the culprit? Couldn't it be some weird combination of bad memory sticks, PSU or something else? Memtest86 did reports thousands of errors upon running on all 4 sticks.

Sort of waiting for a BSOD to happen


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c-naptik;14979604*
> Running on Intel's GPU right now. All fine, and with my full 16 GB of RAM.
> I'll wait a bit more to see how the system behaves over time.
> 
> Does this definitely mean that the Asus HD6870 is the culprit? Couldn't it be some weird combination of bad memory sticks, PSU or something else? Memtest86 did reports thousands of errors upon running on all 4 sticks.
> 
> Sort of waiting for a BSOD to happen


If Memtest86 is reporting errors, it could be faulty stick(s). Try one at a time and see if you get any errors. It could be too that some settings need to be tweaked in the BIOS such as memory voltage, timings, and/or VCCIO voltage.


----------



## Gastoncapo

finally hit 5.ghz ...but at 1.5v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2009346


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gastoncapo*


finally hit 5.ghz ...but at 1.5v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2009346




Nice,


----------



## lowirve

I notice that most of the latest drivers listed in the first page are from the chipset manufacturers instead of asus official site. Apparently, asus provides drivers which are much older. Should I install the latest ones, or the ones from asus?

Forgive me if this question is stupid.


----------



## kdon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lowirve*


I notice that most of the latest drivers listed in the first page are from the chipset manufacturers instead of asus official site. Apparently, asus provides drivers which are much older. Should I install the latest ones, or the ones from asus?

Forgive me if this question is stupid.


The newest one from the chipset manufacturers







just revert them to older drivers if you have problems! ASUS just takes ages to update them!


----------



## owcraftsman

For P8Z68-V Pro users a new bios is out and works well. I flashed this AM and have been testing profiles. So far so good with 4.4 4.5 & 4.6 OCes appear to be as stable as before.

Source:

*BIOS 0706* released September 22, 2011
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/...-ASUS-0706.zip

Release Notes
[ 0706 ]
----------------------
1. Fix FW54P PCI card compatibility issue
2. Fix the bug that the OEM activation version OS of window7 will hang at the "blue screen" if some graphics cards be installed in system.
3. Fix USB Keyboard 3R-FKB3010UBK can't work issue 
4. Fix Microsoft V1 receiver can't work issue 
5. Fix S3 can't resume if CPU PLL over voltage is enabled.
6. Fix the CPU and Chassis Fan speed will over the duty cycle setting range.
7. Fix CPU ratio always keep at lowest after S4 resume and AC power lost.
8. Improve DRAM compatibility.
9. Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/c...Language=en-us

This BIOS should be posted on the Download site on September 24th.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Ender3rd

After running my new P8Z68 Deluxe system for about 2 weeks to assure that all was well, I decided it was time to move from the 5.x.x bios it came with to version 706. The EZ-Flash utility within the bios core saw the 706 ROM file on my USB flash drive and started the update process. The progress bar went about 1/3 of the way and then stopped. After about a minute, the progress indicator jumped to 3/4 of the way along the bar and a dialog box popped up announcing that the bios had successfully been updated. I stared at the incongruity for a minute or two, and then took a deep a breath and pressed the "OK" button and allowed the machine to restart.

As it restarted, it sat for about 15-20 seconds and the 2 diagnostic LED numeric indicators on the motherboard rapidly went through a sequence of numbers, and then appeared to loop the same digits again several times. At that point my heart rate went up a few beats, but then it settled down and went through a different numeric sequence and finally settled in to "AA" as Windows 7 (64-bit) came up. After Win7 "rediscovered" a number of motherboard components it all came up fine. When Windows finished loading, I restarted and went into the bios to re-set a number of items to desired values and it all seems to be working great. I did have to re-select the proper audio output for the RealTek audio in windows, but everything seems fine.

Is the bios update scenario I experienced with the progress indicator normal for the Z68 boards? I don't recall any of my other 3 ASUS boards (P4-533, P4-800E Deluxe, Maximus II Formula) ever giving a completion message with a progress bar that was incomplete. How about the repeated numeric cycling after the initial restart? It's all fine, but I'm just curious if others have seen the same behavior.

Thanks,

Ender


----------



## alucardx

FYI, the Intel INF drivers on their site are 9.2.0.1030 but the ones linked here are 9.2.0.1020.

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Deta...and%20Examples


----------



## Sean Webster

So I got 5Ghz...








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2020019

And 5.3GHz...








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2019989


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardx;15100480*
> FYI, the Intel INF drivers on their site are 9.2.0.1030 but the ones linked here are 9.2.0.1020.
> 
> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=20019&ProdId=816&lang=eng&OSVersion=Windows%207%2C%2064-bit*&DownloadType=Utilities%2C%20Tools%20and%20Examples


The one I have linked is 9.2.*3*.1020.

A little newer.


----------



## arfaad

I'm getting my Z68 V Pro on Saturday. I chose it based on reccomendations from members right here on this forum. I've just been reading through the posts in this thread and I've noticed users have been reporting a myriad of bugs and errors with this board. I mean, should I be scared? Did I make the wrong decision? Some of these issues seem really serious, and so far almost every post has been concerned with a problem, and not the positive outcomes of the switch to this board.

*fingers crossed


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arfaad;15106959*
> I'm getting my Z68 V Pro on Saturday. I chose it based on reccomendations from members right here on this forum. I've just been reading through the posts in this thread and I've noticed users have been reporting a myriad of bugs and errors with this board. I mean, should I be scared? Did I make the wrong decision? Some of these issues seem really serious, and so far almost every post has been concerned with a problem, and not the positive outcomes of the switch to this board.
> 
> *fingers crossed


Well my P8Z68-V has been working great for me.


----------



## owcraftsman

Loving the Asus P8Z68-V Pro here. Lucid Virtu & SSD Caching are emerging tech and problematic at best at this point. This is not to say they are not working well for some self included. In the end setup is key and a thorough understanding of what you are trying to accomplish. The marvel ports can be included in terms of causing problems like slow boots. This is not limited to Z68 or P67 but x58 as well with x58 users largely avoid there use but again you will find many who are experience little to no problems at all. You may also see problems with dbl booting when using a blck over the default 100 blck but may well be worth the annoyance to reach higher clocks until (hopefully) a bios update corrects the issue. Chose wisely your supporting components and you should be good to go. For example: some say a sandforce ssd controller should be avoided siting trouble completing Windows installation or total failure shortly after but who would want to avoid the best, performance wise and again there are many not experiencing the issue which, in my mind points to another issue not related to the drives or the OS.

Bottom line there are issue with all platforms and the Asus Z68 H67 & P67 implementation is largely very easy to setup, overclock and maintain.

The good news is there is a plethora of info & help here on these boards to get you going.


----------



## arfaad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*


Loving the Asus P8Z68-V Pro here. Lucid Virtu & SSD Caching are emerging tech and problematic at best at this point. This is not to say they are not working well for some self included. In the end setup is key and a thorough understanding of what you are trying to accomplish. The marvel ports can be included in terms of causing problems like slow boots. This is not limited to Z68 or P67 but x58 as well with x58 users largely avoid there use but again you will find many who are experience little to no problems at all. You may also see problems with dbl booting when using a blck over the default 100 blck but may well be worth the annoyance to reach higher clocks until (hopefully) a bios update corrects the issue. Chose wisely your supporting components and you should be good to go. For example: some say a sandforce ssd controller should be avoided siting trouble completing Windows installation or total failure shortly after but who would want to avoid the best, performance wise and again there are many not experiencing the issue which, in my mind points to another issue not related to the drives or the OS.

Bottom line there are issue with all platforms and the Asus Z68 H67 & P67 implementation is largely very easy to setup, overclock and maintain.

The good news is there is a plethora of info & help here on these boards to get you going.



Thanks for such an articulate and reassuring answer. And in the spirit of being amongst such a plethora of knowledge, can you or anyone advise me on what I need to do in terms of BIOS settings or otherwise for when I am to setup this system come saturday.

I will be using my current hdd which has a win7 X64 install on it. Do I need to reinstall windows?

I don't have a SSD as yet, but I intend on getting one soon, should I take any steps before I reinstall windows 7 x64 in preparation for an SSD or would I have to reinstall all over again in RAID mode when I do get my SSD?

Just let me know about anything you think that is relevant to me before I set this up with my current HDD with a win7 X64 installation. I don't mind reinstalling, but I want to get the BIOS settings right.


----------



## mediocaballero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arfaad*


I will be using my current hdd which has a win7 X64 install on it. Do I need to reinstall windows?

I don't have a SSD as yet, but I intend on getting one soon, should I take any steps before I reinstall windows 7 x64 in preparation for an SSD or would I have to reinstall all over again in RAID mode when I do get my SSD?


You don't need to reinstall windows for either process.
Motherboard replacing may require you to re-activate windows, but that's all.

To switch to a SSD, You'd need to clone your HDD boot partition to the SSD. So, depending on the size and free space on your partition it might be easier to reinstall. But if your OS partition fits in the SDD, then you are good to go.

Also, when adding a SSD it would be wise to switch to AHCI mode (not RAID) if you are in IDE mode, but all that is required for this is to change a value in windows registry and a few reboots (just google windows 7 IDE to AHCI).


----------



## Timotei

I have been searching alot but can't find any threads on this. I am going to buy the P8Z68 board with a fractal design define r3 case and corsair vengeance ram. I am very interested in buying the NZXT Havik 140 CPU-cooler. The case is rated for ~165mm vertical cpu heatsink clearance and the Havik is 166mm with fans. Will this be ok? And how would the clearence for the ram be on this board with this cooler? I will be fine so long as the dimm 2 and 4 slots are free (the blue slots) as those are the ones recommended for dual channel kits anyway.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mediocaballero*


You don't need to reinstall windows for either process.
Motherboard replacing may require you to re-activate windows, but that's all.

To switch to a SSD, You'd need to clone your HDD boot partition to the SSD. So, depending on the size and free space on your partition it might be easier to reinstall. But if your OS partition fits in the SDD, then you are good to go.

Also, when adding a SSD it would be wise to switch to AHCI mode (not RAID) if you are in IDE mode, but all that is required for this is to change a value in windows registry and a few reboots (just google windows 7 IDE to AHCI).


Although I'd agree with everything you said here I would like to know all components of the new build and what the old motherboard & sata ports that were used, in particular, for the HDD with OS on it before I'd say it's transferable. If the sata controllers is the same from the old to the new I would absolutely agree. i.e. Intel ports otherwise I would recommend a format and reload especially if it's the Nvidia 750i chipset in your sig. It is true you can move a OS to a new motherboard and you will have to reactivate windows but I would do 2 things first before making the move. 1) Backup your data and 2) uninstall chipset and specific board drivers i.e IRST and Audio especially if they don't match the new board components, from the old PC even remove related folders from C;\\program files then shut down and don't restart again until it's hooked to the new board. The first boot windows will install generic drivers for your components so it will be slow to desktop and you should immediately load ini chipset etc drivers specific to your new board after that is complete a restart will likely be required with both processes.

Bottom line moving from Nvidia to Intel can be problematic before and after the move making a format and reload the best option IMHO.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Timotei*


I have been searching alot but can't find any threads on this. I am going to buy the P8Z68 board with a fractal design define r3 case and corsair vengeance ram. I am very interested in buying the NZXT Havik 140 CPU-cooler. The case is rated for ~165mm vertical cpu heatsink clearance and the Havik is 166mm with fans. Will this be ok? And how would the clearence for the ram be on this board with this cooler? I will be fine so long as the dimm 2 and 4 slots are free (the blue slots) as those are the ones recommended for dual channel kits anyway.


That is a large HS and I've seen reported that peeps with 4 sticks have trouble populating all four dimm slots with the fan on the memory side installed but that minor annoyance of removing to get to the 1st slot aside you should be good to go.


----------



## arfaad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman;15124237*
> Bottom line moving from Nvidia to Intel can be problematic before and after the move making a format and reload the best option IMHO.


Thank you Sir. I shall surely report back to you guys later this weekend, hopefully on my newly setup system. Once i get familiarised with the board and all its workings, it'll be time to start overclocking (and watercooling).

But first I need another storage drive. I'm getting a 1TB WD Sata 3 off amazon. Would I see a difference moving from Sata II - Sata III? Is it worth the extra $5? lol


----------



## arfaad

Installing Windows 7 now. I got the C9 Corsair vengeance 8GB kit and a 2500k, batch no: 3117A788


----------



## Ender3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arfaad*


I don't have a SSD as yet, but I intend on getting one soon, should I take any steps before I reinstall windows 7 x64 in preparation for an SSD or would I have to reinstall all over again in RAID mode when I do get my SSD?


If you go with an Intel SSD it might be wise to check the firmware of the drive and update it before you install Windows 7 64-bit. It's probable that many of the devices sitting on the shelves of vendors have firmware that is prone to the 8 meg bug, which can cause the drive contents to be lost and the capacity of the drive to be reduced to 8 meg should your system experience a power loss while running.

Intel released new firmware to eliminate the issue on September 1st. You can certainly flash the updated firmware after doing your install, which is what I did last night after having run for 3 weeks and it went in perfectly without causing any issues for Windows 7 64-bit, but it would be a shame to set everything up and then have a firmware update event that bricks it all!

Firmware that is earlier than those in the list below should be flashed:

The IntelÂ® SATA Solid-State Drive firmware update tool provides the latest firmware for the following IntelÂ® Solid-State Drives in all capacities:
- IntelÂ® X25-M/X18-M SATA Solid-State Drive on 50nm (black case) - updates to FW version 8820
- IntelÂ® X25-E SATA Solid-State Drive on 50nm (black case) - updates to FW version 8850
- IntelÂ® X25-M/X18-M SATA Solid-State Drive on 34nm (silver case) - updates to FW version 02M3
- IntelÂ® X25-V Value SATA Solid-State Drive on 34nm (silver case) - updates to FW version 02M3 
- IntelÂ® Solid-State Drive 320 Series (silver case) - updates to FW version 0362

My 320 series drive purchased in early September came with FW 0302 which was susceptible to the 8 meg bug.

Firmware and a PDF describing how to flash the SSD is available at the first link below, the other link is a discussion at the Intel forum of the 8 meg or 13x bug.

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Deta...&DwnldID=18363

http://communities.intel.com/thread/22227?tstart=0

I really like the performance of the SSD devices as they are in a league of their own compared to mechanical HD read/write speeds. I'm not sure if you would see much difference between SATA II and SATA III but I'd always opt for the fastest interface, especially if the price difference was not huge.

Good luck!

Ender


----------



## takt

Just got my P8Z68-V Pro on Saturday. Couldn't have been happier. But then I found this thread







Absolutely superb work, SimpleTech!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ender3rd;15152063*
> 
> My 320 series drive purchased in early September came with FW 0302 which was susceptible to the 8 meg bug.
> 
> Firmware and a PDF describing how to flash the SSD is available at the first link below, the other link is a discussion at the Intel forum of the 8 meg or 13x bug.
> 
> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18363
> 
> http://communities.intel.com/thread/22227?tstart=0


Thank you for this, I would have never known.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *takt;15167785*
> Absolutely superb work, SimpleTech!


----------



## wreed

Ok I need help, I am running the following config....
HD - http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0364545 - m4 CT0128M4SSD2 128GB SATA 6.0Gb/s 2.5" Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) with Marvell Controller
Mobo - http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0364206 - ASUS P8Z68-V PRO LGA 1155 Z68 ATX Intel Motherboard
CPU - http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0354589 - Core i5 2500K LGA 1155 Boxed Processor
RAM - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00339X1EM]Amazon.com: G.Skill Ripjaws - Memory - 8 GB : 2 x 4 GB - DIMM 240-pin - DDR3 - 1600 MHz / PC3-12800 - CL9 - 1.5 V - unbuffered - non-ECC: Electronics[/URL] - G.Skill Ripjaws - Memory - 8 GB : 2 x 4 GB - DIMM 240-pin - DDR3 - 1600 MHz / PC3-12800 - CL9 - 1.5 V - unbuffered - non-ECC
CPU Fan - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002G1YPH0]Amazon.com: Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus 120mm Sleeve CPU Cooler, RR-B10-212P-G1: Electronics[/URL] - Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus 120mm Sleeve CPU Cooler, RR-B10-212P-G1
Vid Cards(x2) - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004XJDBL4]Amazon.com: MSI N560GTX-Ti Hawk Video Card: Electronics[/URL] - MSI N560GTX-Ti Hawk Video Card

I have been running fine but just recently I wanted to overclock. Took me a while buy I finally got the asus suite software running and I did the overclocking through that. I am buying Battlefield 3 and I want to run this machine at it's best







. Anyway I know I don't have the latest firmware on the m4...should I? Also I am not hooked up to the Marvelli controller, should I? I also run Windows 7 64bit.

Anyway so I tried overclocking and I hit the fast button in the suite software, did it's reboot and I came into windows and fired up bf3 beta...i was playing for a few minutes then I bluescreened. I clicked and went extreme as a silly factor and it bluescreened on boot up. So what I want to know, would it be beneficial to post the dump files? I know the last bluescreen was a page fault I believe but I can't remember the first one. Please help cause I bought this machine to overclock and right now I can't get that to work. In non-overclocked mode the machine runs flawless, no bluescreens at all! HELP.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wreed*


I have been running fine but just recently I wanted to overclock. Took me a while buy I finally got the asus suite software running and I did the overclocking through that.


Don't overclock via Asus software. Go into the UEFI and manually change the settings there. And don't use any preset overclocking profiles, they're all garbage.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wreed*


Anyway I know I don't have the latest firmware on the m4...should I?


Yes, it improves speeds significantly.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wreed*


Also I am not hooked up to the Marvelli controller, should I?


No, stick to using the Intel 6Gb/s ports. If you don't have anything hooked up to the Marvell ports, disabled it in the BIOS. Will help a little bit with boot times.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wreed*


Anyway so I tried overclocking and I hit the fast button in the suite software, did it's reboot and I came into windows and fired up bf3 beta...i was playing for a few minutes then I bluescreened. I clicked and went extreme as a silly factor and it bluescreened on boot up. So what I want to know, would it be beneficial to post the dump files? I know the last bluescreen was a page fault I believe but I can't remember the first one. Please help cause I bought this machine to overclock and right now I can't get that to work. In non-overclocked mode the machine runs flawless, no bluescreens at all! HELP.


When in the BIOS/UEFI, set Ai Overclock Tuner to Manual. Make sure BCLK/PEG Frequency is at 100.0.

Change the Turbo Ratio to *45* for starters. Only change your multiplier, don't mess with the BCLK.

Internal PLL Overvoltage can be left at AUTO or disabled since this is a minimal overclock. Enable it when you're trying for 4.8GHz+.

Set Load-Line Calibration to Ultra-High.

Change the VRM Frequency to 350 or 360.

Set Phase Control to Extreme. The same goes with Duty Control.

Leave CPU Current Capability at 100%.

CPU Voltage is where it can get tricky. Some CPUs might need more voltage than others. So start off with 1.32v and if that isn't stable, increase it two notches.

DRAM voltage is your memory voltage, you can get the read from the side of the sticks. And don't forget to adjust your Memory Frequency.


----------



## wreed

SimpleTech you went above and beyond on the reply. When I get home from work I will give those settings a try, thanks for all that info...the community here is amazing. I come back with my results later!


----------



## xquisit

Thinking about switching from AMD->Intel.

Buying a GTX 470 for SLI tomorrow, and I was wondering if the z68 is for me or not.
I have two 40 GB SSDs and one HDD (plan on adding another SSD + HDD someday - possibly RAID 0 for the HDD). I heard these boards can't do 16x SLI for both PCI-E 2.0 slots, is this bad that they will be at 8x? I will be mainly gaming on my PC, and some video work.

Which board do you recommend?


----------



## kevindd992002

In my motherboard's BIOS settings, there are three USB settings that can be changed.

1.) USB Legacy Support
2.) USB 3.0 Legacy Support
3.) EHCI Hand-off

I'm at Windows 7 x64, do I need to disable them all and help with boot times?

Would keeping the USB/USB 3.0 Legacy Support enabled still use the driver installed in Windows 7 or will it override and use the built-in USB drivers in the motherboard?

How about EHCI Hand-off?


----------



## wreed

SimpleTech thanks I was able to over clock to 3.7 so far, haven't tried the next step up.


----------



## jubrany

The intel website states that lastest INF and intel ME drivers posted here are intended for X79 boards. I don't get it. If they can be used with Z68, why does the intel site not suggest these ones?


----------



## Doming0

@OP - AsusTek has the latest bios release for the P8Z68-V at 0801 and 0901 is still beta.

EIDT: Wow, I can't read.. you already updated.. disregard.


----------



## Doming0

Here's a question.. if I disable IGPU and Firewire in bios, will that save me power or is it a waste of time?


----------



## rfo98b

Hey guys i have a problem with my P8Z68 v-pro motherboard. Recently i've had some weird problems with some beeping sounds and decided to update from 0706 to the latest 0801 BIOS version.

However, since the update i have been unable to get a stable overclock equal to my old one at the 0706 version. Before i was able to run 4.6 ghz rock solid but now i cant get it to go past the "starting windows" no matter what i do (when overclocked at 4.5 or 4.6 that is)... Anyone got any ideas what might be the problem?

Best regards

Rasmus


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15300034*
> In my motherboard's BIOS settings, there are three USB settings that can be changed.
> 
> 1.) USB Legacy Support
> 2.) USB 3.0 Legacy Support
> 3.) EHCI Hand-off
> 
> I'm at Windows 7 x64, do I need to disable them all and help with boot times?
> 
> Would keeping the USB/USB 3.0 Legacy Support enabled still use the driver installed in Windows 7 or will it override and use the built-in USB drivers in the motherboard?
> 
> How about EHCI Hand-off?


Any answer to my question here?


----------



## Kenji

OK Im looking at getting the P8Z68-V Pro Motherboard however I am a bit concerned I am getting 2 GTX 580 Super Overclocks(Gigabyte) and I also wanna fit a ASUS Xonar Essence STX will that work? or will I run out of space?


----------



## juano

Should work great. What problem did you anticipate? Because as I see it that is two dual slot GPUs and with the triple slot spacing on that board you would have an open slot for them to breath in between them, which is ideal, and then a PCIe x1 sound card above them.


----------



## Kenji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;15317815*
> Should work great. What problem did you anticipate? Because as I see it that is two dual slot GPUs and with the triple slot spacing on that board you would have an open slot for them to breath in between them, which is ideal, and then a PCIe x1 sound card above them.


I just havent seen the board or card size physically xD. Also is the B3 version the Gen3?

this is the one Im getting HERE

just realized Gen3 inst available here and has PCI-E 3.0 slots


----------



## juano

No the B3 refers to the chipset revision that had to be done a while ago to the motherboards for a bug. I don't think I've seen the Gen3 boards available for sale yet but they would be called Gen3 or pro B3 Gen3 not just B3.


----------



## djxput

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenji;15317831*
> I just havent seen the board or card size physically xD. Also is the B3 version the Gen3?
> 
> this is the one Im getting HERE
> 
> just realized Gen3 inst available here and has PCI-E 3.0 slots


btw it is not available Anywhere atm ... it is suggested it will be released in the next few days thou (no idea on retailers thou)


----------



## bulesz

Hey bros,

Lemme thanks for the great info here! I have faced with a strange issue:

I have set up to 47*, and after saved+exited from BIOS, the CPU showed at 3.3 GHz. (on BIOS post screen, and in Windows at checking the system properties)

BUT with CPU-Z it is showing the desired/set 4,7GHz..

So what now?









Thanks,
Bulesz


----------



## owcraftsman

I don't believe this is an issue to be overly concerned about I have the same issue and it may be resolved in a future update but has no adverse effect how the board functions.


----------



## bulesz

Thanks, for the info!


----------



## bulesz

Is there anything like enhanced performance turbo mode for DDR3 memories? With my previous Z68X-UD3-B3 board with turbo mode, my Corsair Venegance 1600 served 7,9 windows bench, with the ASUS I have got 7,8... ?

Thanks,
B.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bulesz;15352213*
> Is there anything like enhanced performance turbo mode for DDR3 memories? With my previous Z68X-UD3-B3 board with turbo mode, my Corsair Venegance 1600 served 7,9 windows bench, with the ASUS I have got 7,8... ?
> 
> Thanks,
> B.


WEI scores are lame, never trust them


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bulesz;15352213*
> Is there anything like enhanced performance turbo mode for DDR3 memories? With my previous Z68X-UD3-B3 board with turbo mode, my Corsair Venegance 1600 served 7,9 windows bench, with the ASUS I have got 7,8... ?
> 
> Thanks,
> B.


This is all a bit off topic for this thread and it may be best to start a thread of your own to resolve this but.......

It's likely your memory is running at 1366 the native speed for this platform which may lower the WEI, so the Short answer is No, however you can Temporarily use the XMP profile to see a comprehensive list of exactly what all settings you should be using for your memory, or open CPUz Memory Spd tab to copy down the basic settings (9-10-9-27-2t) Use that list to *manually set your memory timings through the UEFI bios*. Do this for best results. Also set VDimm manually to mfg recommended spec., likely 1.5v to 1.65v w/ high blck and/or multi above x48. Follow this by testing the settings with memtest a minimum 10 passes w/o error to insure stability.


----------



## bulesz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman;15352627*
> This is all a bit off topic for this thread and it may be best to start a thread of your own to resolve this but.......
> 
> It's likely your memory is running at 1366 the native speed for this platform which may lower the WEI, so the Short answer is No, however you can Temporarily use the XMP profile to see a comprehensive list of exactly what all settings you should be using for your memory, or open CPUz Memory Spd tab to copy down the basic settings (9-10-9-27-2t) Use that list to *manually set your memory timings through the UEFI bios*. Do this for best results. Also set VDimm manually to mfg recommended spec., likely 1.5v to 1.65v w/ high blck and/or multi above x48. Follow this by testing the settings with memtest a minimum 10 passes w/o error to insure stability.


Thanks for your reply, I will check that.

I dont feel its offtopic, because its the proper overclock settings of the P8Z68 board.

Thanks again!


----------



## kevindd992002

Is the BIOS version 0902 of P8Z68-V motherboard better than 0801? Does it have all the changes present in 0801? Or would it be better to downgrade?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15366296*
> Is the BIOS version 0902 of P8Z68-V motherboard better than 0801? Does it have all the changes present in 0801? Or would it be better to downgrade?


You can't downgrade if you're already running the 09xx beta. It's likely that it doesn't have everything that the official 08xx bios has, which is annoying.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t;15399587*
> You can't downgrade if you're already running the 09xx beta. It's likely that it doesn't have everything that the official 08xx bios has, which is annoying.


There's got to be some other way. I was reading another thread in Google and they explained that it is possible with the use of a flashing software that is downloadable (forgot the name). Can anyone confirm this?

How were you able to say that it is likely that the 09xx versions don't have everything that the 08xx has?


----------



## ney2x

@kevin

bios downgrade

Please take note, USED IT AT YOUR OWN RISK!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ney2x*


@kevin

bios downgrade

Please take note, USED IT AT YOUR OWN RISK!


That's exactly what I was reading yesterday.

Anyway, is 0801 better than 0902?


----------



## xhermesx

Special thanks for Simpletech! His O.C. settings for my system worked like a charm! Good bless you!


----------



## ney2x

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


That's exactly what I was reading yesterday.

Anyway, is 0801 better than 0902?


0902 has the all fixes of 0801. I already talked the ASUS Tech Support regarding this. But, if you read my post at Asus Forum I posted a topic there that 0902 didn't fixed my USB Problems, so I go back to 0801, which is stable for me for 24/7 used for 2 weeks now.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x;15405822*
> 0902 has the all fixes of 0801. I already talked the ASUS Tech Support regarding this. But, if you read my post at Asus Forum I posted a topic there that 0902 didn't fixed my USB Problems, so I go back to 0801, which is stable for me for 24/7 used for 2 weeks now.


What kind of USB problems were you having?

Clcking the link that you've posted redirected me to a list of threads at ASUS forums, is that normal? I thought you were linking a specific post.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ney2x*


@kevin

bios downgrade

Please take note, USED IT AT YOUR OWN RISK!


Is Charlie Sigma here, deserves rep for this. I just used it on my board and it worked perfectly (also updated that thread to confirm). Thank you for pointing to that thread also.

@Simpletech, sorry I hadn't given you rep for your first post yet, fixed that now! Thanks for keeping the drivers up to date.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ney2x*


@kevin

bios downgrade

Please take note, USED IT AT YOUR OWN RISK!


Is Charlie Sigma here, deserves rep for that. I just used it on my board and it worked perfectly (also updated that thread to confirm). Thank you for pointing to that thread also, rep given as it was very helpful.

@Simpletech, sorry I hadn't given you rep for your first post yet, fixed that now! Thanks for keeping the drivers up to date.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


How were you able to say that it is likely that the 09xx versions don't have everything that the 08xx has?


I should've been more specific, I can't confirm it either way. I was going by previous experience where previously a newer BETA Bios didn't have everything that the older Official Bios had (ie: 10.6 orom).


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error-id10t*


@Simpletech, sorry I hadn't given you rep for your first post yet, fixed that now! Thanks for keeping the drivers up to date.


No problem.

And thanks to the both of you for mentioning about downgrading the BIOS. I'll add Charlie SIGMA's post to my OP.


----------



## ney2x

Also here's a nice guide for updating Intel Management Engine OROM...

Intel MEI OROM

Credits due to CPL0 on Hardforum.com

Remember, USED IT AT YOUR OWN RISK.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ney2x*


Also here's a nice guide for updating Intel Management Engine OROM...

Intel MEI OROM

Credits due to CPL0 on Hardforum.com

Remember, USED IT AT YOUR OWN RISK.











What would updating the ME OROM do?


----------



## ney2x

^
For me, stability. It fixes my sleep (S3) and hibernation (S4) problem whether CPU PLL Overvoltage is Disabled/Enabled/Auto in bios.


----------



## kevindd992002

Ah. Doesn't the Intel MEI downloadable directly from Intel contain this ME firmware update for most motherboards?

How about the EC firmware of our boards, are they upgradeable?


----------



## ney2x

Intel MEI from Intel website is driver/software only.

I have no idea what EC means but I think that's only updated thru bios update.


----------



## kevindd992002

Ok. So the one from Gigabyte linked above is the latest version of the MEI firmware?


----------



## ney2x

natumbok mo kabayan!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x;15418361*
> natumbok mo kabayan!


Lol! Do you live in the Philippines?

I'll try looking for this MEI firmware in station-drivers.com and see if there's a more updated version of it. Usually, files from manufacturers' website are outdated.


----------



## ney2x

I've talked to one of ASUS Tech Support, he said they will release a more updated Beta BIOS later this month or next month with updated IRST OROM maybe 11.xx??? and Intel MEI 7.1.21.1134 Firmware. For now, I am monitoring Intel motherboard support website and station-drivers for any updates that may come out.


----------



## kevindd992002

Where do you see the IRST OROM firmware version?


----------



## kevindd992002

Also, in the Hardforum link you've posted, what does he mean by this:

"WARNING! Make sure you get the right file. Be aware there is also a 5MB SKU so make sure your flashing the proper SKU."

??


----------



## ney2x

When you have a RAID Setup, you will see the prompt of IRST and asking you to press CTRL-I when booting your computer...









Just follow the procedure on updating firmware carefully to give you a better result. For me, there's nothing to worry cause if it fails, there's always a feature "CrashFree Bios." That's why I love ASUS motherboards.









To all:
I am not encouraging you to update your firmware if you're not sure of what you are doing. In fact, there's always a saying " Don't fix, if there's nothing to fix."


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x;15418930*
> When you have a RAID Setup, you will see the prompt of IRST and asking you to press CTRL-I when booting your computer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just follow the procedure on updating firmware carefully to give you a better result. For me, there's nothing to worry cause if it fails, there's always a feature "CrashFree Bios." That's why I love ASUS motherboards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To all:
> I am not encouraging you to update your firmware if you're not sure of what you are doing. In fact, there's always a saying " Don't fix, if there's nothing to fix."


Well, you're right about that but since we are here in OCN we ought to have the latest firmware as much as possible, I think you agree with that









I know about the Ctrl-I when you're setting up RAID since I was in a RAID0 setup before I opt to have an SSD as my main drive. Where can you download the latest firmware for IRST if ASUS didn't release it yet?


----------



## ney2x

Bios 0706, 0801 and 0902 has IRST OROM which is v10.6.0.1091 it's the same version on the latest Intel motherboard DZ68BC. I think it's the latest cause I always check and read the release note of bios update of the latest intel motherboards (e.g. DZ68BC bios 0027)

I am expecting a version 11.x.x.xxxx IRST OROM on their next bios release. Ifever ASUS did not update IRST OROM on their next bios, well, Mr. Google has it









Anyways, a friend of mine already tried the IRST OROM 11.xx Alpha on his rig. Transfer rate has improved on his Intel SSD. I haven't tried it cause I don't have SSD Drive now.


----------



## kevindd992002

Thanks for the info. So the OROM is inlcuded with the ASUS BIOS updates, usually? And for the next BETA BIOS update from ASUS, they will also include the latest MEI firmware?


----------



## ney2x

Yup, usually IRST OROM updates are included on bios updates. Only ASUS are late on integrating the OROM update on their boards. Gigabyte and MSI are always updated when it comes to firmwares though.

An ASUS employee named Raja from Hardforum.com has posted that MEI update are locked by Intel but we already prove to them that we can update. Time will tell... Maybe they will tell us its "misunderstanding"


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


Don't overclock via Asus software. Go into the UEFI and manually change the settings there. And don't use any preset overclocking profiles, they're all garbage.

Yes, it improves speeds significantly.

No, stick to using the Intel 6Gb/s ports. If you don't have anything hooked up to the Marvell ports, disabled it in the BIOS. Will help a little bit with boot times.

When in the BIOS/UEFI, set Ai Overclock Tuner to Manual. Make sure BCLK/PEG Frequency is at 100.0.

Change the Turbo Ratio to *45* for starters. Only change your multiplier, don't mess with the BCLK.

Internal PLL Overvoltage can be left at AUTO or disabled since this is a minimal overclock. Enable it when you're trying for 4.8GHz+.

Set Load-Line Calibration to Ultra-High.

Change the VRM Frequency to 350 or 360.

Set Phase Control to Extreme. The same goes with Duty Control.

Leave CPU Current Capability at 100%.

CPU Voltage is where it can get tricky. Some CPUs might need more voltage than others. So start off with 1.32v and if that isn't stable, increase it two notches.

DRAM voltage is your memory voltage, you can get the read from the side of the sticks. And don't forget to adjust your Memory Frequency.


I normally don't oc at all, but I read this and gave it a try. Unfortunately, I got a bsod. Also tried going up to 1.4v, but the same thing happened.









Do you have a more comprehensive bios guide on what else to turn off when oc'ing (i.e. the Intel specific cpu options and what not)?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Offender_Mullet*


I normally don't oc at all, but I read this and gave it a try. Unfortunately, I got a bsod. Also tried going up to 1.4v, but the same thing happened.









Do you have a more comprehensive bios guide on what else to turn off when oc'ing (i.e. the Intel specific cpu options and what not)?


Try disabling any power saving features (e.g. EIST, C1E, etc.).

Also, was this at 4.5GHz? Did it BSOD under load?

I'll see about making a better guide (with pictures) and posting it the OP.


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;15422234*
> Try disabling any power saving features (e.g. EIST, C1E, etc.). Also, was this at 4.5GHz? Did it BSOD under load? I'll see about making a better guide (with pictures) and posting it the OP.


It bsod' right after the Windows splash screen. Tried 4.5Gz-4.7GHz, fiddling with the voltages a bit, but no luck. All the other bios options are on default, so it has to be something in there.

Edit: SimpleTech, I also have Asus AI Suite II (which seems kinda useless) running at startup. Not sure if that has anything to do with the bsod problem to?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offender_Mullet;15427003*
> It bsod' right after the Windows splash screen. Tried 4.5Gz-4.7GHz, fiddling with the voltages a bit, but no luck. All the other bios options are on default, so it has to be something in there.
> 
> Edit: SimpleTech, I also have Asus AI Suite II (which seems kinda useless) running at startup. Not sure if that has anything to do with the bsod problem to?


It could be. Maybe try disabling it at startup or uninstalling the software altogether.


----------



## ney2x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offender_Mullet;15427003*
> It bsod' right after the Windows splash screen. Tried 4.5Gz-4.7GHz, fiddling with the voltages a bit, but no luck. All the other bios options are on default, so it has to be something in there.
> 
> Edit: SimpleTech, I also have Asus AI Suite II (which seems kinda useless) running at startup. Not sure if that has anything to do with the bsod problem to?


There's a lot of factors to consider when overclocking. BSOD or instability are cause of cpu coolers you used, software (AI Suite), UEFI bios overclocking. There are a alot of maybes... Trial and error is your option. In my case, I only up the ratio to 47 and memory is XMP Profile then I'm set and stable to 4.7Ghz


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x;15428696*
> There's a lot of factors to consider when overclocking. BSOD or instability are cause of cpu coolers you used, software (AI Suite), UEFI bios overclocking. There are a alot of maybes... Trial and error is your option. In my case, I only up the ratio to 47 and memory is XMP Profile then I'm set and stable to 4.7Ghz


The 212 Evo is seated properly on the cpu. I ran that Prime program for a few hours (at stock speeds) and didn't have any over-heating issues that I noticed. I had it set to XMP as well, yet still the same issues when trying to manually oc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;15428397*
> It could be. Maybe try disabling it at startup or uninstalling the software altogether.


Uninstalling it doesn't exactly work. lol It hangs. In the uninstall option the only thing that you can select is their SuperSpeed USB 3.0 program they implement in AI Suite, so not the full program itself. It's very strange. I've never had an issue uninstalling any program ever.

On the other hand, setting the oc in the bios to to 'auto' (which I believe said isn't the optimal way to go) didn't give me any issues at all.

Catalyst 11.10 is being released next week, so I'll do a fresh Windows install without adding AI Suite in.


----------



## kevindd992002

@ney2x

What is the Gbe firmware included in the Gigabyte download link you've posted above?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ney2x*


Also here's a nice guide for updating Intel Management Engine OROM...

Intel MEI OROM


I gave this a go too, not completely, just to the 'comparing the saves' as I wanted to see what it did. It worked fine and the files matched but after it completed, my Win7 said there was a hardware change and told me I had to re-activate it again. Little odd, but it activated again ok.

I used the one under Windows (not DOS).


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error-id10t*


I gave this a go too, not completely, just to the 'comparing the saves' as I wanted to see what it did. It worked fine and the files matched but after it completed, my Win7 said there was a hardware change and told me I had to re-activate it again. Little odd, but it activated again ok.

I used the one under Windows (not DOS).


So is this normal?


----------



## ney2x

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


So is this normal?


Can't answer you, cause me always flash under DOS (it's the safest way). In windows environment, there are times some anti-virus and some applications causes to fail flashing.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


So is this normal?


Just an update, it also asked me to re-activate Office 2010..so Microsoft thinks something changed. I don't think it's normal, all I did was take a backup. But again, it all works.


----------



## kevindd992002

Thanks for the info. So as a recap which of the firmwares are updateable?

1.) BIOS
2.) MEI Firmware
3.) IRST OROM that's usually included with the BIOS update
4.) GBe (Intel LAN) firmware
5.) EC Firmware

??


----------



## ney2x

Just an update. BIOS 0801 of P8Z68-V and PRO are gone from here , I think they will release another beta bios this week.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x;15517678*
> Just an update. BIOS 0801 of P8Z68-V and PRO are gone from here , I think they will release another beta bios this week.


Great find. Thanks.


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x;15517678*
> Just an update. BIOS 0801 of P8Z68-V and PRO are gone from here , I think they will release another beta bios this week.


And for the P8Z68-V, wasn't the beta bios 0901? It's now called 0902, has the same date and spec as 0901 did but the beta tag is taken off. Strange. Anyway, looking forward to a new bios update. Thanks for the info ney2x.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offender_Mullet;15517741*
> And for the P8Z68-V, wasn't the beta bios 0901? It's now called 0902, has the same date and spec as 0901 did but the beta tag is taken off. Strange. Anyway, looking forward to a new bios update. Thanks for the info ney2x.


I think it was called 0902 since the time it was beta. It has been 0801 and then 0902 beta.


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15517771*
> I think it was called 0902 since the time it was beta. It has been 0801 and then 0902 beta.


Oh ok. Thanks.


----------



## BoomerM3

I recently completed a build of an ASUS P8Z68-V LX with an Intel I5 2400 (no alterations).

I seem to have an issue with my CPU fan or CPU temperature. Or maybe just strange readings. Without having altered any Bios settings, the fans seemed to create a vibration in the case.

The initial readings were: CPU temperature: 48C and fan speed: 1350-1400 RPM. I used the ASUS Suite for these measurements and verified them in the Bios. I then went into the Bios and changed the CPU Fan Profile from Standard to Silent. The CPU Q-Fan Control was enabled.

I then looked at the readings again. The CPU temperature: 32C and Fan speed: 1100-1140 RPM. Readings verified in the Bios and also with the ASUS Suite.

NO, there is no typo. When I reduced the fan speed, the temperature of the CPU dropped 16 degrees.

Different programs are reporting wildly different readings in normal working mode.

ASUS: CPU fan: 1100-1140 CPU temp: 32 C
Speed Fan: CPU fan: 1110-1140 CPU temp: 85 C
CPUID: CPU fan: 1130-49,663 CPU temp: 87 C
also reports core temps = 36 C

Which do I believe?

What is an OK range for the CPU temperature (I5 2500)?

Can I lower the CPU fan speed further with the hope of running quieter without overheating?

peter


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error-id10t*


Just an update, it also asked me to re-activate Office 2010..so Microsoft thinks something changed. I don't think it's normal, all I did was take a backup. But again, it all works.


So just another update on this, I updated the ME firmware (via Windows again) but this time it did not ask me to re-active anything. Worked fine.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t;15554185*
> So just another update on this, I updated the ME firmware (via Windows again) but this time it did not ask me to re-active anything. Worked fine.


New ME firmware version?


----------



## iARDAs

Hello there folks

I have started this topic here but I would also like to have some answers from this group as well since my motherboard is a p8z68v-le

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/1159624-asus-p8z68v-le-i-2500k-oc.html#post15566959

This is what i get OCing automatically (i know its not reccomended but still)

AI OVERCLOCK TUNER : Manual

BCLK/PCIE FREQUENCY : 103.0

TURBO RATIO : By all cores

BY ALL CORES: 42

INTERNAL PLL OVERVOLTAGE : Auto

MEMORY FREQUENCY : DDR3-1648 mhz

EPU POWER SAVING MODE : Disabled

CPU VOLTAGE : 1.235V - AUTO

DRAM VOLTAGE : 1.650V - 1.650V

VCCIO VOLTAGE : 1.050V - AUTO

PCH VOLTAGE : 1.050V - AUTO

LOAD LINE CALIBRATION : AUTO

CPU SPREAD SPECTRUM : AUTO

I dont have many other options such as Duty control or Phase Control

Nor I dont have the option to change the value to 350.

Any help is appreciated


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iARDAs*


Hello there folks

I have started this topic here but I would also like to have some answers from this group as well since my motherboard is a p8z68v-le

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...l#post15566959

This is what i get OCing automatically (i know its not reccomended but still)

AI OVERCLOCK TUNER : Manual

BCLK/PCIE FREQUENCY : 103.0

TURBO RATIO : By all cores

BY ALL CORES: 42

INTERNAL PLL OVERVOLTAGE : Auto

MEMORY FREQUENCY : DDR3-1648 mhz

EPU POWER SAVING MODE : Disabled

CPU VOLTAGE : 1.235V - AUTO

DRAM VOLTAGE : 1.650V - 1.650V

VCCIO VOLTAGE : 1.050V - AUTO

PCH VOLTAGE : 1.050V - AUTO

LOAD LINE CALIBRATION : AUTO

CPU SPREAD SPECTRUM : AUTO

I dont have many other options such as Duty control or Phase Control

Nor I dont have the option to change the value to 350.

Any help is appreciated



I would go here for help you'll have much better results. GL


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t;15554185*
> So just another update on this, I updated the ME firmware (via Windows again) but this time it did not ask me to re-active anything. Worked fine.


Why did you update the ME firmware "again" ?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15576785*
> Why did you update the ME firmware "again" ?


Sorry, the first time I did this I only made a backup of the existing ME and at that time, afterwards it wanted me to re-activate both Windows and Office 2010.

This time I went through with the update and I expected the same behaviour but instead there was no need to re-activate anything (both times I used the Windows method).


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t;15586596*
> Sorry, the first time I did this I only made a backup of the existing ME and at that time, afterwards it wanted me to re-activate both Windows and Office 2010.
> 
> This time I went through with the update and I expected the same behaviour but instead there was no need to re-activate anything (both times I used the Windows method).


But you updated with the same ME firmware version?


----------



## speedlever

Thanks for this thread. I'm only halfway through it, but have a question about the drivers for the P8Z68V Pro on page 1. The link for the IRST drivers go to a French site. Sadly, my French is too far in the past for me to intelligently read that page. When I go to Intel's site for the IRST drivers, the only link is to 10.6.0.1022 drivers.

Is there a link to an English site with the 10.6.2.1001 drivers?


----------



## EnEye

I just bought an asus z68-v motherboard and put my new rig together last night. Everythings working fine but I just have a few questions.

1) Should I download all of the new drivers listed on the first page for my mobo now?

2) Also some of them have two drivers (i.e. the chipset field), I'm guessing I download both?

3) Lastly I was told to do these drivers updates on the uefi bios rather than when booted into windows, true or doesn't matter?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedlever;15604633*
> Thanks for this thread. I'm only halfway through it, but have a question about the drivers for the P8Z68V Pro on page 1. The link for the IRST drivers go to a French site. Sadly, my French is too far in the past for me to intelligently read that page. When I go to Intel's site for the IRST drivers, the only link is to 10.6.0.1022 drivers.
> 
> Is there a link to an English site with the 10.6.2.1001 drivers?


Updated the links, sorry about that. Sometimes Station-Drivers will change their URL a tiny bit which causing it to forward to their main site.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnEye;15605532*
> I just bought an asus z68-v motherboard and put my new rig together last night. Everythings working fine but I just have a few questions.
> 
> 1) Should I download all of the new drivers listed on the first page for my mobo now?
> 
> 2) Also some of them have two drivers (i.e. the chipset field), I'm guessing I download both?
> 
> 3) Lastly I was told to do these drivers updates on the uefi bios rather than when booted into windows, true or doesn't matter?


1. Most of them are needed. Of course if you're using a dedicated sound card, don't use the onboard audio drivers and the same goes if you're using a dedicated video card. If you're not bluetooth or third-party SATA controller (JMicron), you can disable that in the UEFI and thus not needing to use any drivers at all.

2. That is correct.

3. It really doesn't matter but do it in the UEFI because there are less chances of bricking your board.


----------



## speedlever

Hey ST,

I used your quick guide on post 107 and my P8Z68V Pro running BIOS 0902 posted fine, ran IBT fine (max temps), and ran P95 for 70 minutes fine (until I terminated the test.) I really just wanted to play a bit and see what it would do. 1.32v worked fine on my cpu. I may play some more and see if I can reduce that voltage some more when I have some time.

Checking CPU-Z, it looks like the processor stays at 45x regardless of the load. I was expecting speedstep to adjust it based on the load.










Quick question from a post above: what is this updating of drivers from within UEFI? What is that about? I am unfamiliar with loading drivers except in Windows.


----------



## speedlever

Updating my drivers, I'm getting an alert after a restart that says: "Windows cannot find U3Boostsvr64.exe." Any idea what this is all about? Google search turns up nothing.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *speedlever*


Hey ST,

I used your quick guide on post 107 and my P8Z68V Pro running BIOS 0902 posted fine, ran IBT fine (max temps), and ran P95 for 70 minutes fine (until I terminated the test.) I really just wanted to play a bit and see what it would do. 1.32v worked fine on my cpu. I may play some more and see if I can reduce that voltage some more when I have some time.

Checking CPU-Z, it looks like the processor stays at 45x regardless of the load. I was expecting speedstep to adjust it based on the load.










Quick question from a post above: what is this updating of drivers from within UEFI? What is that about? I am unfamiliar with loading drivers except in Windows.


Change C1E and Speedstep to "Enabled" instead of "Auto". This will solve your problem. Hope that helps


----------



## speedlever

Hey thanks for the tip!

Now to solve the U3boostsvr64 issue....

Edit: update.

U3boost issue was resolved by an uninstall and reinstall of AISuite II.

Regarding the speedstep issue above, I checked my BIOS (0902) and under:
AiTweaker\CPU power management
-Enhanced Intel Speedstep Technology has an option of enabled or disabled. It was enabled.

Under:
Advanced\CPU configuration
- Enhanced Intel Speedstep Technology - again options are enabled/disabled. It was enabled.
-C1E was in auto. I changed it to enabled.

Now my processor seems to be speedstepping as expected. Looks like the C1E being changed to enabled was all it took. But I'm curious why the Speedstep option seems to be found in two places in BIOS. ??

Running at a 45x multiplier and 1.32v is generating idle temps in the upper 20s to the mid 30s across the cores. Max temps in normal operations seem to top out in the mid-upper 50s on the hottest core. Ambient temp is about 21*C/70*F.

I have yet to take the time to see if I can reduce the Vcore below 1.32v and keep stability up.


----------



## speedlever

Quick question: I was d/l the new drivers on page 1 of this thread for a new build I'm getting ready to do on an Asus P8Z68V. I compared the file size of the IRST drivers to those from the Asus d/l site. Wow. Why are they so different?

The file here is a fraction of the zipped file from Asus:


----------



## djxput

Just installed all my parts for a newish system ... been awhile since I have done this and it took me quite awhile - had a few bumps.
Lots of drivers - as far as the irst - there is actually a alpha newer version on station that Im using; but not noticing any difference between using the driver and not (speed tested).

One question; are people installing the ai suite? If so is it useful to OC that way etc? ... or better to just use the bios.


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djxput*
> 
> Just installed all my parts for a newish system ... been awhile since I have done this and it took me quite awhile - had a few bumps.
> Lots of drivers - as far as the irst - there is actually a alpha newer version on station that Im using; but not noticing any difference between using the driver and not (speed tested).
> One question; are people installing the ai suite? If so is it useful to OC that way etc? ... or better to just use the bios.


I installed it even though people said not to. I've found it incredibly useful:

1-Bios Flash feature works like a charm
2-I used the voltage monitor/recorder to debug a PSU problem I had with my unit's +3.3v rail
3-Before I got a fan controller, the Fan Xpert program was pretty handy to help controlling all the silly 3-pin fans i have in my rig


----------



## 67091

Hey guys i recently just built my self a new SB gaming rig and at the moment i seem to be having some problems with the usb3, I'm using a razer mamba and sometimes it doesn't work in windows with a cold boot. Could i get the lastest firmware for my usb3 and which chips do i have?
Thanks so much , i have been following this thread for awhile now


----------



## error-id10t

There's an updated Virtu driver on Asus Global site (1.2.108.18765).

Intel also has 10.8 RST driver (no GUI).


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Hey guys i recently just built my self a new SB gaming rig and at the moment i seem to be *having some problems with the usb3, I'm using a razer mamba* and sometimes it doesn't work in windows with a cold boot. Could i get the lastest firmware for my usb3 and which chips do i have?
> Thanks so much , i have been following this thread for awhile now


angushades- 1. try plugging it into a regular usb 2.0 port.
2. update your system specs in your user profile
4. which model motherboard are you referring to?
3. the disc that comes with your motherboard should have pretty much every driver you'll need for the time being.


----------



## JnLoader

Okey no reply in my thread so I will try here instead and hope for some answer









Got my new comp set up and just wondering about what drivers I really need as it´s like a million on the Asus CD!

So my comp is in sig and I only use a SSD and have it set on the Intel Grey SATA port and have disabled Marvell SATA as I heard the Intels are better. Also disabled 1394 (firewire) and Bluetooth as I dont need them!

For now I will use the onboard sound card until I can get a better one so I guess these drivers are what I need!

1)Intel Chipset Drivers

2)Realtek Audio Driver

3)Intel Lan Driver

4)Asmedia USB 3.0 Driver

Also have installed these but dont know if they really are needed ?

1)Intel Rapid Storage Technology Drivers

2Management Engine Interface

3)JMicron JMB36X Controller Driver

Would really appriciate some answer as I feel a little lost about all these drivers!


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JnLoader*
> 
> Okey no reply in my thread so I will try here instead and hope for some answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my new comp set up and just wondering about what drivers I really need as it´s like a million on the Asus CD!
> 
> So my comp is in sig and I only use a SSD and have it set on the Intel Grey SATA port and have disabled Marvell SATA as I heard the Intels are better. Also disabled 1394 (firewire) and Bluetooth as I dont need them!
> 
> For now I will use the onboard sound card until I can get a better one so I guess these drivers are what I need!
> 
> 1)Intel Chipset Drivers
> 
> 2)Realtek Audio Driver
> 
> 3)Intel Lan Driver
> 
> 4)Asmedia USB 3.0 Driver
> 
> Also have installed these but dont know if they really are needed ?
> 
> 1)Intel Rapid Storage Technology Drivers
> 
> 2Management Engine Interface
> 
> 3)JMicron JMB36X Controller Driver
> 
> Would really appriciate some answer as I feel a little lost about all these drivers!


Sent you a PM.


----------



## wongnog

Okay silly question, but how do I expand the links on the original post? I see where there's a + sign and it says to click here for Spoilers, but when I do it just refreshes the page but I don't see any downloads.

Never mind, seems to be working now. I did try it on 2 different browsers though!


----------



## wongnog

I am trying to install the Intel Graphics Media Accelerator Driver for Windows Vista / 7: x86 and x64 - 8.15.10.2538 (15.22.51) on my Z68-Pro but get an error message "This computer does not meet the minimum requirements for installing this software". I have Windows 7 x64 installed and am running the setup file from the 64 subfolder.

update: I suspect the 15.22.51 drivers from station-drivers.com are incompatible with my board. I got the 15.22.50 drivers from intel.com to install without problems. http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/highlights/graphics/cp2-hd3000/?


----------



## Celoth

Yeah I had the same issue. I just let windows update handle it though.


----------



## speedlever

I recall having the same issue. I don't remember if I got it to install finally or if I just used the driver from the Asus site. How can I tell which driver is installed?


----------



## grivy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongnog*
> 
> I am trying to install the Intel Graphics Media Accelerator Driver for Windows Vista / 7: x86 and x64 - 8.15.10.2538 (15.22.51) on my Z68-Pro but get an error message "This computer does not meet the minimum requirements for installing this software". I have Windows 7 x64 installed and am running the setup file from the 64 subfolder.
> 
> update: I suspect the 15.22.51 drivers from station-drivers.com are incompatible with my board. I got the 15.22.50 drivers from intel.com to install without problems. http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/highlights/graphics/cp2-hd3000/?


The same happened here as well. Luckily the new (just released) version does work!


----------



## Wind

I had the similar problem with the minimum hardware, turned out that the bootdisplay was not set to iGPU, you might want to take a look into your bios to make sure that it is infact set to the iGPU, once i set mine to iGPU, I had no problems running, and windows even put in an updated version of the accelerator (the one on the ASUS site was older I guess)


----------



## SimpleTech

The new Intel graphics driver should be working, I've tested on my computer. I'm actually happy that Intel (and AMD) still support those of us with CRTs. Need my 100Hz refresh rate.


----------



## speedlever

ST,

How can I verify what graphics driver I have loaded on my system?

Having a Duh! moment here...


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedlever*
> 
> ST,
> 
> How can I verify what graphics driver I have loaded on my system?
> 
> Having a Duh! moment here...


Right-click desktop → Graphics Properties → Advanced Mode → Options and Support → Information Center

Or you can go into Device Manager and right-click *Intel(R) HD Graphics Family* under _Display adapters_, select _Properties_.


----------



## speedlever

Thanks. It was pretty hidden in graphics/properties. But still a Duh! moment, nonetheless.

I have 8.15.10.2509. Looks like I need to grab the latest file.


----------



## Offender_Mullet

P8Z68-V owner here. I tried updating the Intel Management Engine Driver to version 7.1.21.1134, using the guide provided from Hardforum. While it installed in Windows just fine (using the regular Intel program .exe setup) my bios is still saying I have the older version that originally came with my board.

The thing is, in his guide it says to look for those specific files, yet I cannot find them at all. Looked in every folder. Has anyone successfully updated the MEI yet? If so, how the heck do you do it?


----------



## inzi

my pc reboots after the windows logo, p8z68-v/gen3, any ideas?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offender_Mullet*
> 
> P8Z68-V owner here. I tried updating the Intel Management Engine Driver to version 7.1.21.1134, using the guide provided from Hardforum. While it installed in Windows just fine (using the regular Intel program .exe setup) my bios is still saying I have the older version that originally came with my board.
> 
> The thing is, in his guide it says to look for those specific files, yet I cannot find them at all. Looked in every folder. Has anyone successfully updated the MEI yet? If so, how the heck do you do it?


You have to use the one on the Gigabyte website. They provide the tools to update it. I've done it and haven't had any issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inzi*
> 
> my pc reboots after the windows logo, p8z68-v/gen3, any ideas?


Try updating the BIOS that came out today. Not sure if that help anything.

It could be that your SATA configuration isn't set up correctly. Make sure AHCI .


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> You have to use the one on the Gigabyte website. They provide the tools to update it. I've done it and haven't had any issues.


I downloaded that as well. Instead of being 15.8MB as stated in the [H]ardForum link, it comes out to 6MB on Gigabyte's website. Still couldn't find those files. Weird.


----------



## gifty74

Hoping you guys can help me with an issue I'm having with the video quality on my Hauppauge TV tuner card. You can check out my rig, but I'm using the on-board Intel graphics and have an internal Hauppauge tv tuner card. The color are off on the tv feed as viewed on the computer, and I also get a screen door like effect on the picture. My previous build with an old AMD Athlon processor and Radeon 5500 video card looked stellar. What might be causing the poor video performance when viewing the tv tuner feed? Something in the settings of the Intel graphics? I checked everything I know (color depth, resolution, etc) and everything looks great with everything else.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offender_Mullet*
> 
> I downloaded that as well. Instead of being 15.8MB as stated in the [H]ardForum link, it comes out to 6MB on Gigabyte's website. Still couldn't find those files. Weird.


I think Gigabyte already realized that those files aren't supposed to be available for the general public? I still have the files though, I can upload a compressed file if you like?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> You have to use the one on the Gigabyte website. They provide the tools to update it. I've done it and haven't had any issues.
> Try updating the BIOS that came out today. Not sure if that help anything.
> It could be that your SATA configuration isn't set up correctly. Make sure AHCI .


What do you mean by the "BIOS that came out today" ? I have the P8Z68-V/GEN3 as well and the updated BIOS version for it is the initial release 0301, right?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offender_Mullet*
> 
> I downloaded that as well. Instead of being 15.8MB as stated in the [H]ardForum link, it comes out to 6MB on Gigabyte's website. Still couldn't find those files. Weird.


Uploaded my copy for you.

http://www.mediafire.com/?dghphg1tke4xsqg
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What do you mean by the "BIOS that came out today" ? I have the P8Z68-V/GEN3 as well and the updated BIOS version for it is the initial release 0301, right?


Check the OP, I updated it yesterday.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Uploaded my copy for you.
> http://www.mediafire.com/?dghphg1tke4xsqg
> Check the OP, I updated it yesterday.


What you updated is the BIOS for the P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 and not for my motherboard (P8Z68-V/GEN3). They're not supposed to have the same firmware, right?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What you updated is the BIOS for the P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 and not for my motherboard (P8Z68-V/GEN3). They're not supposed to have the same firmware, right?


My bad, I misread the board model #.









They'll have the same BIOS number. Just have to wait until Asus releases it.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> My bad, I misread the board model #.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They'll have the same BIOS number. Just have to wait until Asus releases it.


No prob









Same BIOS number but the files are different and not interchangeable?


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Thanks for the help guys. I'll try it out.


----------



## error-id10t

Could you update this as a link to the first page.

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1038071484&postcount=4814

Shows how to update the OROM to 11.x, I first updated to 11.0 and afterwards to 11.5 successfully (didn't see the 11.5 there initially!).


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Same BIOS number but the files are different and not interchangeable?


Exactly. In the past you could force flash different model numbers, I'm not entirely sure if it were to be possible now considering all of the differences in controllers and I/O each board has. I wouldn't try it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Could you update this as a link to the first page.
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1038071484&postcount=4814
> 
> Shows how to update the OROM to 11.x, I first updated to 11.0 and afterwards to 11.5 successfully (didn't see the 11.5 there initially!).


Thanks, will update the OP.


----------



## Offender_Mullet

I can't get it to MEI firmware to update. I get this error message in the command prompt: "fwupdlcl.exe is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file." Any suggestions?

Edit: Also tried updating the raid rom firmware. Used the bios mod tool and it worked (a few values had diferent sizes compared to what the guide showed though). However, it saves the bios as a P67 bios. Not comfortable loading it.

I don't feel comfortable doing either one, so I'll pass for now. Hopefully ASUS will get on the ball and release updates for us.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offender_Mullet*
> 
> I can't get it to MEI firmware to update. I get this error message in the command prompt: "fwupdlcl.exe is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file." Any suggestions?
> Edit: Also tried updating the raid rom firmware. Used the bios mod tool and it worked (a few values had diferent sizes compared to what the guide showed though). However, it saves the bios as a P67 bios. Not comfortable loading it.
> I don't feel comfortable doing either one, so I'll pass for now. Hopefully ASUS will get on the ball and release updates for us.


Make sure you're using the right version of fwupdlcl, there's one for DOS and another for Windows. It sounds like you're running the wrong version in Windows.

I'm not sure what you mean on the other point; that it saves the OROM into a P67 BIOS? You download one of our BIOS versions (say 0902) and update that by replacing the same entry, then save it.


----------



## Offender_Mullet

I was using the one under Windows. I get this: "Error 8716: Invalid usage". Idk what else to do. Very frustrating.

I loaded the P67 bios he included in his file by mistake







so that's why it saved to it. I loaded my 0902 and edited it.

Edit: Where the holy heck is the Intel Raid option? I set to 'raid' for the sata drives in the bios. Then restarted, but saw no option to run the Intel raid utility on boot. The manual says "press ctrl + l" on boot but that doesn't work either.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Could you update this as a link to the first page.
> http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1038071484&postcount=4814
> Shows how to update the OROM to 11.x, I first updated to 11.0 and afterwards to 11.5 successfully (didn't see the 11.5 there initially!).


Is this confirmed working?


----------



## m.oreilly

yes. i did my gene-z a few days ago


----------



## m.oreilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offender_Mullet*
> 
> I was using the one under Windows. I get this: "Error 8716: Invalid usage". Idk what else to do. Very frustrating.
> I loaded the P67 bios he included in his file by mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so that's why it saved to it. I loaded my 0902 and edited it.
> Edit: Where the holy heck is the Intel Raid option? I set to 'raid' for the sata drives in the bios. Then restarted, but saw no option to run the Intel raid utility on boot. The manual says "press ctrl + l" on boot but that doesn't work either.


you may have inadvertently edited it out while doing the management engine. i'd reflash with the original from asus bios, build your raid, then reedit the original, and reflash with it, making sure every line in the instructions is followed. if you did not have an array prior to doing the custom bios flash, there could be an inherent issue when editing. i had an existing array, and just reset to raid after the custom flash.


----------



## Offender_Mullet

The management engine didn't update though. lol







I just tried flashing the Intel ME firmware in DOS, but got the same error message: "Error 8716: Invalid usage". This is driving me nuts. I'm positive I'm using the correct files.


----------



## gifty74

I updated the bios and Intel graphics engine drivers and since then I've twice now gotten a crazy graphical locked screen. It freezes, and looks like a bunch of jumbled lines all over the place. I can vaguely make out the image of what was last on the screen, but it basically looks like the screen just freaked out. I did both the bios and Intel video driver about the same time so I'm not sure which one did it. This happened twice without much usable time on it. I'm hoping it's the video driver. I've reverted back to the one supplied on my Asus P8Z68-V LX motherboard driver. Bios I'm guessing is harder to revert back to a prior version?


----------



## dartuil

aah man im planning to buy this board i think its not not the good moment to ask you how it is








can u describe your rig a bit more please?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offender_Mullet*
> 
> The management engine didn't update though. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just tried flashing the Intel ME firmware in DOS, but got the same error message: "Error 8716: Invalid usage". This is driving me nuts. I'm positive I'm using the correct files.


It's been a little while since I did mine but I'm sure it was just this, if I ran the command it would kick it off:

http://i.imgur.com/sKvJk.gif
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offender_Mullet*
> 
> Edit: Where the holy heck is the Intel Raid option? I set to 'raid' for the sata drives in the bios. Then restarted, but saw no option to run the Intel raid utility on boot. The manual says "press ctrl + l" on boot but that doesn't work either.


Have you removed some of the splash screens when booting up? Maybe save any OC you've setup and go back to defaults .. this will bring back all the useless pop-ups when booting up, including the RAID screen.


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> aah man im planning to buy this board i think its not not the good moment to ask you how it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can u describe your rig a bit more please?


Who me? It's rock solid, stable and fast. I love the board. I'm just not very well-versed performing updates in unconventional methods, so don't pay attention to me.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Have you removed some of the splash screens when booting up? Maybe save any OC you've setup and go back to defaults .. this will bring back all the useless pop-ups when booting up, including the RAID screen.


Yes, I tried that already. Even flashed it back to the original 0902 Bios. Still nothing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> It's been a little while since I did mine but I'm sure it was just this, if I ran the command it would kick it off:
> http://i.imgur.com/sKvJk.gif


Wait! I got it! lol Omg..........









Ok, before when opening the command prompt it would just be at just C: and even though I followed the same steps was not able to update. I would keep getting that "invalid" error. Buuuuut, as you can (see for whatever reason?) now, the command prompt opened with C:\Users\Zardoz so I moved the files into that folder and it worked. I am glad that's over with.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m.oreilly*
> 
> yes. i did my gene-z a few days ago


Can you explain how exactly do you update the RAID firmware (OROM)? The procedures in the HardForum link is not too easy to digest.


----------



## nicodemus

hi there! i'm considering purchasing a P8Z68-M PRO, but i have a few questions that i hope you can help me out with.

1) i keep hearing about SSD not playing well with Marvell sata 3 controllers. i've seen suggestions here to disable the marvell controllers and use the intel ones. how exactly would one go about doing this? how would i know one from the other? are they labeled on the board and/or in the BIOS?

2) do i need to install the drivers and software for VIRTU and the intel IGP? i have no intention of ever using it. honestly, i'm not sure what good it would do me when i have a powerful dGPU. any insight is appreciated.

i'm basically trying to figure out if this board is right for me. =) i'm just a simple gamer that likes to OC and wants his SSD to work optimally.







any help is appreciated. =)

thanks!


----------



## dja2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Set Load-Line Calibration to Ultra-High.
> 
> Change the VRM Frequency to 350 or 360.
> 
> Set Phase Control to Extreme. The same goes with Duty Control.
> 
> Leave CPU Current Capability at 100%.


Sorry for the stupid question, but I am trying out these settings opposed to Ai Overclock Tuner and X.M.P. I have an Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z board with Bios 0902, but I can't find the settings that I underlined unless I am missing something and they are hidden.

dja2k


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicodemus*
> 
> hi there! i'm considering purchasing a P8Z68-M PRO, but i have a few questions that i hope you can help me out with.
> 1) i keep hearing about SSD not playing well with Marvell sata 3 controllers. i've seen suggestions here to disable the marvell controllers and use the intel ones. how exactly would one go about doing this? how would i know one from the other? are they labeled on the board and/or in the BIOS?
> 2) do i need to install the drivers and software for VIRTU and the intel IGP? i have no intention of ever using it. honestly, i'm not sure what good it would do me when i have a powerful dGPU. any insight is appreciated.
> i'm basically trying to figure out if this board is right for me. =) i'm just a simple gamer that likes to OC and wants his SSD to work optimally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any help is appreciated. =)
> thanks!


1.) This board doesn't have a Marvell controller. There's an Intel Sata III and what's listed as an ASMedia PCIe Sata III controller, but yes there should be an option in the bios to disable the ASMedia controller. The Intel Sata III ports are gray. The Intel Sata II ports are blue. They should also be listed by speed in the bios.

2.) No you don't have to install the drivers. I've never had a use for them.


----------



## speedlever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dja2k*
> 
> Sorry for the stupid question, but I am trying out these settings opposed to Ai Overclock Tuner and X.M.P. I have an Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z board with Bios 0902, but I can't find the settings that I underlined unless I am missing something and they are hidden.
> dja2k


If your BIOS is like my P8Z68V Pro, those settings are under the AI Tweaker page... just need to scroll down to find them.


----------



## gifty74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> aah man im planning to buy this board i think its not not the good moment to ask you how it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can u describe your rig a bit more please?


I'm assuming you meant my post about the wacky graphical stuff using the Intel graphics on my Asus P8Z68-V LX board because you posted right after my post about having the problems. Overall the board seems great. I went back to the video driver supplied by Asus an no problems so far, but I haven't used it much either. Will report back in a few days. But the speed with the i5 2500k and SSD is unreal. Could never have imagined computing could be this great, honestly.


----------



## nicodemus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offender_Mullet*
> 
> 1.) This board doesn't have a Marvell controller. There's an Intel Sata III and what's listed as an ASMedia PCIe Sata III controller, but yes there should be an option in the bios to disable the ASMedia controller. The Intel Sata III ports are gray. The Intel Sata II ports are blue. They should also be listed by speed in the bios.
> 2.) No you don't have to install the drivers. I've never had a use for them.


wonderful! thanks! +rep!


----------



## Offender_Mullet

You're welcome







and thank you!


----------



## ney2x

BIOS Update for ASUS P8Z68-V Pro BIOS 1101

ftp://61.14.154.72/pub/asus/mb/lga1155/P8Z68-V_PRO/P8Z68-V-PRO-ASUS-1101.zip

Release Note:
1. Improve system stability
2. Support new CPU's.

I also found a Video BIOS for 2nd Generation Intel® Core™ Processors with Intel® HD Graphics 3000/2000. But, I can't find a way to update the video bios









Source: http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/treiber/grafik/intel-grafiktreiber/

Win7_x64
http://downloadmirror.intel.com/20675/a08/Win7Vista_64_152252.zip

Win7_x86
http://downloadmirror.intel.com/20673/a08/Win7Vista_152252.zip


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x*
> 
> BIOS Update for ASUS P8Z68-V Pro BIOS 1101
> ftp://61.14.154.72/pub/asus/mb/lga1155/P8Z68-V_PRO/P8Z68-V-PRO-ASUS-1101.zip
> Release Note:
> 1. Improve system stability
> 2. Support new CPU's.
> I also found a Video BIOS for 2nd Generation Intel® Core™ Processors with Intel® HD Graphics 3000/2000. But, I can't find a way to update the video bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/treiber/grafik/intel-grafiktreiber/
> Win7_x64
> http://downloadmirror.intel.com/20675/a08/Win7Vista_64_152252.zip
> Win7_x86
> http://downloadmirror.intel.com/20673/a08/Win7Vista_152252.zip


But it is updateable?


----------



## ney2x

Yeah, it's update-able using MMTool v4.5.0.23, but I don't know the right way yet.


----------



## kevindd992002

How about updating the OROM, can you post a step-by-step guide on how to do it with MMTool?


----------



## ney2x

Just follow the steps here ---> http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1038071484&postcount=4814

I haven't updated my RAID OROM yet cause I am still waiting for the release of BIOS 1101 for my board (ASUS P8Z68-V). And I'm still confirming owners of P8Z68-V Pro at vip.asus.com who already updated to the latest bios v1101 on what version of RAID OROM is included on bios v1101.


----------



## Celcius

I recently bought a p8z68v-pro and its been running great, but my usb transfer speeds seem slow. Any ideas what could be up? I've installed the usb 3.0 drivers from the included cd, along with the chipset and lan drivers.


----------



## jabso

I've enabled speedstep and C1E but it still seems to be going at max frequency (4.5ghz). Are there any other settings that need to be enabled/disabled to get this to work?
What exactly are the benefits of this, this is both my first build and first OC so I'm new to everything.

Also is anyone getting a double boot problem?
On the first boot it will fire up, turn off, then turn on again. It usually resets ok just doesn't go to POST until the second boot. First time I had to get this repaired as I wasn't even getting to POST, they had to swap the CPU with another one then swap back (could be wrong about this as this is second hand info from someone else who picked my comp up for me).


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> I recently bought a p8z68v-pro and its been running great, but my usb transfer speeds seem slow. Any ideas what could be up? I've installed the usb 3.0 drivers from the included cd, along with the chipset and lan drivers.


USB 2.0 or 3.0? Try the drivers I listed in the OP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jabso*
> 
> I've enabled speedstep and C1E but it still seems to be going at max frequency (4.5ghz). Are there any other settings that need to be enabled/disabled to get this to work?
> What exactly are the benefits of this, this is both my first build and first OC so I'm new to everything.
> 
> Also is anyone getting a double boot problem?
> On the first boot it will fire up, turn off, then turn on again. It usually resets ok just doesn't go to POST until the second boot. First time I had to get this repaired as I wasn't even getting to POST, they had to swap the CPU with another one then swap back (could be wrong about this as this is second hand info from someone else who picked my comp up for me).


In Windows, make sure that in *Power Options* that *Minimum processor state* is ~5%.

The only thing I can think of for the double post issue is if your BCLK is something other than 100MHz. Make sure that in the BIOS it is manually set to 100.


----------



## ney2x

@SimpleTech

Can you confirm to us what is the version of RAID OROM on the latest BIOS 1101 (P8Z68-V Pro). I ask this because there's a lot of user reports that RAID OROM v11.x.x.x has fixes several flaws including usb problems, hibernation/sleep problems, etc. Thanks.


----------



## Celcius

^^I'm not using raid, but do you think that could be related to my issue? Can I update the OROM without changing my bios?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> USB 2.0 or 3.0? Try the drivers I listed in the OP.


I installed the ASMedia USB 3.0 driver from the OP and get the same speeds. Any other suggestions?

thanks guys


----------



## ney2x

Even though you are not using RAID, RAID OROM will be updated too once you update your BIOS. Ifever you updated to the latest BIOS 1101, kindly check the version of RAID OROM. First go to UEFI BIOS then Load Defaults, Save and Exit, then Go to UEFI BIOS again and change you HDD Config into RAID (AHCI is default).

Regarding the ASMedia USB 3.0, did you already update the ASMedia Firmware? If not, then download this first http://station-drivers.com/telechargement/asmedia/asmedia_usb3_1.14.1.0_firmware110914(www.station-drivers.com).exe Take note: only update your firmware. Once you updated the firmware, reboot and download the latest USB Driver here --> http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/system/usb-3.0-host-controller-treiber/


----------



## Celcius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x*
> 
> Even though you are not using RAID, RAID OROM will be updated too once you update your BIOS. Ifever you updated to the latest BIOS 1101, kindly check the version of RAID OROM. First go to UEFI BIOS then Load Defaults, Save and Exit, then Go to UEFI BIOS again and change you HDD Config into RAID (AHCI is default).
> Regarding the ASMedia USB 3.0, did you already update the ASMedia Firmware? If not, then download this first http://station-drivers.com/telechargement/asmedia/asmedia_usb3_1.14.1.0_firmware110914(www.station-drivers.com).exe Take note: only update your firmware. Once you updated the firmware, reboot and download the latest USB Driver here --> http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/system/usb-3.0-host-controller-treiber/


I installed that firmware and installed that driver and it doesn't seem to have helped. While the file transfer is going, the speed keeps dropping.
(I stopped it when the speed was below 2mb/sec) Any other ideas? thanks

edit: Also my bios version is 0801, which isn't even listed in asus's website. Could that be the problem?


----------



## ney2x

If you ask me, I recommend to reformat/clean install of Windows. Or visit http://vip.asus.com/forum/topic.aspx?board_id=1&model=P8Z68-V+PRO&SLanguage=en-us There's usb problems allover that place


----------



## Celcius

Does this look right to you:










Are there supposed to be 2 of the Asmedia controllers or just one?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x*
> 
> @SimpleTech
> Can you confirm to us what is the version of RAID OROM on the latest BIOS 1101 (P8Z68-V Pro).


It's still the same old 10.6.

Just follow the instructions in the post provided. When you download the directory/files, there's also another instruction text file called 'Intel RAID Option Rom.txt'. Mod the new BIOS using those instructions (remember to pick the 11.5 bin file instead of the 11.0) .. I'm just doing this now to get back to 11.5 OROM.


----------



## Celcius

Thanks anyway guys, I'm returning the board.


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> Are there supposed to be 2 of the Asmedia controllers or just one?


I have 2 ASMedia controllers and I have a -V. Pretty much the same board as yours.


----------



## speedlever

Quick question about updates. I see there's a new BIOS out for the P8Z68-V Pro. I plan to update from 0902 to 1101.

Before I do that, I know I need to reset to optimized settings and then load the new BIOS. I also have several drivers that need updating: SATA, USB, LAN, and MEI. Is the proper course of action to uninstall from Computer/uninstall a program or just to install the new drivers over the old ones?


----------



## ney2x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedlever*
> 
> Quick question about updates. I see there's a new BIOS out for the P8Z68-V Pro. I plan to update from 0902 to 1101.
> Before I do that, I know I need to reset to optimized settings and then load the new BIOS. I also have several drivers that need updating: SATA, USB, LAN, and MEI. Is the proper course of action to uninstall from Computer/uninstall a program or just to install the new drivers over the old ones?


Install the new driver over the old driver should be fine









@Celcius

It should be like this... I think you got a lemon board.


----------



## error-id10t

On the ASMedia controllers.. I've only got 1? Ran the firmware tool which said it was up-to-date and then updated driver (1.14.1.0 to this new one) .. still only 1 controller.

What does that mean?


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> On the ASMedia controllers.. I've only got 1? Ran the firmware tool which said it was up-to-date and then updated driver (1.14.1.0 to this new one) .. still only 1 controller.
> 
> What does that mean?


Seems like it would depend on how many devices are connected to the USB 3.0 ports but correct me if I'm wrong. If one is attach you'd have one listed


----------



## ney2x

^ Did you connect a front panel USB 3.0? Me personally, I already tried to disconnect the usb 3.0 front panel which is included on my CM HAF 912 Advanced casing, and still I have 2 ASMedia XHCI Controller in Device Manager. Anyways, if you don't have problems with your board, then it's fine. From my thorough research at vip.asus.com and hardforum.com, P67 and Z68 chipset has some kind of incompatibilites with USB 3.0 Controllers. Once Intel released an integrated USB 3.0 chipset (maybe Z77), I will replace my board right away


----------



## owcraftsman

It also seems to me when I read some roundup reviews on the Z68 motherboards that the Asmedia vs VIA vs Eton controllers, Asmedia came out the looser of the pack in terms of overall performance. So if you are comparing speeds produced by other peeps be sure you are comparing Apples to Apples. Whether the firmware or new drivers have resolved the under performing controller I have no idea. I've yet to upgrade any USB 2.0 device to any USB 3.0 so I couldn't test in any case.


----------



## Celcius

Well, just dropped it off at ups. Once I get refunded from amazon, I'll probably order the gen 3 version. Just out of curiosity, what speeds do you guys get when transferring files to/from a flashdrive? (usb 2.0)

Speeds similar to these?
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/11/10/asus_p8z68v_motherboard_review/3


----------



## dja2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedlever*
> 
> If your BIOS is like my P8Z68V Pro, those settings are under the AI Tweaker page... just need to scroll down to find them.


Ok I found the options using the reference guide here....

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2787-Maximus-IV-GENE-Z-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking&s=b5068eea8f963b4d13ead6061783a8c2

Now I have a question, what is the difference of using SimpleTech's steps to Manual OC compared to using just these:

CPU Level Up 4.6Ghz
Ai Overclock Tuner set to XMP

Reason I ask is because I can do both at 4.6ghz stable at 1.3v vcore.

dja2k


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> Well, just dropped it off at ups. Once I get refunded from amazon, I'll probably order the gen 3 version. Just out of curiosity, what speeds do you guys get when transferring files to/from a flashdrive? (usb 2.0)
> 
> Speeds similar to these?
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/11/10/asus_p8z68v_motherboard_review/3


It is going to vary with the type of USB drive you're using. I have some that can run circles around others in both sequential read and write.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dja2k*
> 
> Ok I found the options using the reference guide here....
> 
> http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2787-Maximus-IV-GENE-Z-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking&s=b5068eea8f963b4d13ead6061783a8c2
> 
> Now I have a question, what is the difference of using SimpleTech's steps to Manual OC compared to using just these:
> 
> CPU Level Up 4.6Ghz
> Ai Overclock Tuner set to XMP
> 
> Reason I ask is because I can do both at 4.6ghz stable at 1.3v vcore.
> 
> dja2k


The problem I foresee with using CPU Level Up is that it may use higher voltage(s) than you may need. If everything does look the same between doing it that way and manually, you should be okay.

_I never trust the BIOS to overclock for me, I do it myself.







_


----------



## dja2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> The problem I foresee with using CPU Level Up is that it may use higher voltage(s) than you may need. If everything does look the same between doing it that way and manually, you should be okay.
> _I never trust the BIOS to overclock for me, I do it myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Someone said that when I use CPU Level Up overclock with XMP profile that I can't lower the vCore, yet I have and CPU-Z shows it and I also lower my temps a bit. When stress testing, I never see vCore change from what I set in Bios, though VID min is 1.0007v and reaches 1.4061v at max with your settings and also with CPU Level Up \ XMP. So from what I see and I may be wrong, both manual and CPU Level Up \ XMP are the same at least for me.

dja2k


----------



## IronAge

Anybody who got something more recent than 0902 for the Gene-Z ?

I got issues with USB and boot time after retsart and standby. (pll overvoltage off)

i am a little annoyed that the more expensive ROG boards dont get bios updates as often as the middle-class mobos.


----------



## speedlever

In our FWIW dept., I have learned that it doesn't matter if EIST is enabled, speed step is disabled until I enable any of the C options... C1E, C3 report, or C6 report. If I leave them in auto, it stays in turbo. All I need to do is change any one of those from auto to enabled and the EIST works as expected. Using CPU-Z to confirm. Of course I'm sure you guys already knew this.


----------



## jabso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> USB 2.0 or 3.0? Try the drivers I listed in the OP.
> In Windows, make sure that in *Power Options* that *Minimum processor state* is ~5%.
> The only thing I can think of for the double post issue is if your BCLK is something other than 100MHz. Make sure that in the BIOS it is manually set to 100.


BCLCK is 100 and minimum processor state is 5% exactly.


----------



## Celcius

One more question - Using my soundcard (pci-e x1) in the bottom black pci-e slot is fine, right? I know that doing so disables the internal usb 3.0 header right under the atx12v power connector (which I didn't need/use due to running cables out to the back of the mobo), but it wouldn't have caused all of the usb 2.0 & 3.0 slots to slow to a crawl, right? Sound was crystal clear and worked great using the black slot, and I couldn't use the top pci-e 1x slot because the fan clips on my nh-d14 blocked it.


----------



## speedlever

Are you sure it's a double POST and not a double screen flash?

Do this:
Enter BIOS/Advanced mode - Under Advanced tab, go to Onboard Devices Configuration and under JMB storage controller, disable "Display OptionROM in post."

This prevents the JMB storage controller (used for eSATA port on mobo) to report during post thus preventing it from interrupting the splash screen and making it appear that it is loading twice.

Also go to BOOT and under OptionROM messages change from "Force BIOS" to "Keep Current." (Prevents from interrupting the splash screen and shaves off a few seconds from boot time.)**

See if that fixes the double flash.

**... posted by dzp on overclocking.net:
Thread: Asus Z68 double/triple splash screen on boot up solved.


----------



## jabso

Thanks speed but it's not double splash it's double boot. It will turn on, not go to POST then turn off, wait a few seconds then turn on again as normal.


----------



## speedlever

I think I've seen that a few times, but I don't believe it occurs every time. Guess it's a feature.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> One more question - Using my soundcard (pci-e x1) in the bottom black pci-e slot is fine, right? I know that doing so disables the internal usb 3.0 header right under the atx12v power connector (which I didn't need/use due to running cables out to the back of the mobo), but it wouldn't have caused all of the usb 2.0 & 3.0 slots to slow to a crawl, right? Sound was crystal clear and worked great using the black slot, and I couldn't use the top pci-e 1x slot because the fan clips on my nh-d14 blocked it.


It should be fine putting it on the lower PCIe x16 slot. The maximum bandwidth for that slot is x4 (running off the P67 chipset). Since your card is x1, you'll still be able to use your onboard USB 3.0 header.


----------



## InD3cisive

I see that the Mobo updates are the same for P8Z68-V PRO and P8Z68-V PRO/Gen 3 models. Would downloading the exact same drivers/downloads you've listed be ok for my system?


----------



## IronAge

Got new Beta Bios Version 1001 for the Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z (non Gen3)

It may probably fix problems with postscreen display and USB connectivity.

http://ul.to/i0rzsocv

Disclaimer: try at your own risk as always.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jabso*
> 
> Thanks speed but it's not double splash it's double boot. It will turn on, not go to POST then turn off, wait a few seconds then turn on again as normal.


It could be one of a few things but typically it's a bad overclock. Are you by chance over clocking the Block beyond 100? We would need to know your system specs and see a template of your current bios settings. Go to your profile page and fill out "Your Forum Signature" so your system spec go with you on every post. Then make changes to the template below to reflect your current settings

Code:



Code:


** System Specs ** 
Motherboard: Asus P8Z68-V Pro    Bios Ver: 0902
Processor: i7 2600k   Stepping: D2 
RAM: CMZ8GX3M2A Rated Sp/Cas: 1866C9 
GPU: GTX 580  SLI
PSU: Antec High Current Pro 1200w
Cooling: Corsair H70
OS: W7U x64 SP1

** Ai Tweaker **
Ai Overclock Tuner: Manual
BLCK/PCIE Frequency: 100
Turbo Ratio: By All Cores
By All Cores: 48
Internal PLL Voltage: Enabled
Memory Freq: 1600
DRAM Timing Control: 9-10-9-24-CR1
EPU Power Saving Mode: Disabled
** Ai Tweaker\\ CPU Management> **
CPU Ratio: Auto
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
Turbo Mode: Enabled
Long Duration Power Limit: Auto
Long Duration Maintained: Auto
Short Duration Power Limit: Auto
Additional Turbo Voltage: Auto
Primary Plane Current Limit: Auto
** Ai Tweaker\\ (Digi+ VRM section) **
Load Line Calibration: Ultra High
VRM Frequency: 360
Phase Control: Extreme
CPU Current Capability: 140%
** Ai Tweaker\\  (Voltage Section) **
CPU Voltage: Offset Mode
Offset Mode Sign: +
CPU Offset Voltage: 0.0650
DRAM Voltage: Auto 1.653 cv
VCCIO Voltage: Auto 1.06000 cv
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.65000v
PCH Voltage: Auto 1.056 cv
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
** Advanced\\ CPU Configuration> **
CPU Ratio: Auto
Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor: Enabled
Active Processor Cores: All
Limit CPUID Maximum: Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Enabled 
Intel Vitalization Technology: Enabled
Turbo Mode: Enabled
CPU C1E: Auto
CPU C3 Report: disabled
CPU C6 Report: disabled


----------



## error-id10t

I've got this odd problem on my system when I OC my GPUs, as soon as I goto ~960 at core 3DMark11 will fall over with BSOD 116. Now that's related to TDR etc etc and I can't find a fix for it (thinking that's the limit of the setup for me), but in trying to figure out if my PSU or something else was lacking I kicked off OCCT PSU test.










This OCCT4 PSU test runs fine but in 10mins the HWMonitor shows that VIN6 drops from 0.98v to 0.50v. As that's almost a 50% drop does anyone know what VIN6 is actually monitoring? Once I stop the run, it slowly creeps back up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Then make changes to the template below to reflect your current settings
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ** System Specs **
> Motherboard: Asus P8Z68-V Pro    Bios Ver: 0706
> VCCSA Voltage: 1.06250v
> VCCIO Voltage: 1.85000v
> CPU PLL Voltage: 1.06000v


This isn't for Z68 is it? There's no VCCSA off the top of my head and no-way is CPU PLL that low (I think VCCIO and PLL volts are mixed up there?).


----------



## BLACKBIRD002

I have the P8Z68V-GEN3 and am having a problem installing/running AI Suite II.

When I run setup.exe it will open a few small windows and run for a moment then they disappear and nothing happens. The program doesn't seem to want to install....
I've tried downloading a fresh version... Copying files on to C:/ then running setup from there, as administrator etc.... can't figure it out.

I'm trying to use the MyLogo tool. Is there another program I can use to customize BIOS picture?

Thanks

EDIT: (Googled and people have suggested to use this Patch to fix it http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=P8P67&p=1&ft=14&os=29#AI_Suite_II_Patcher.zip)

I will try later on


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Then make changes to the template below to reflect your current settings
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ** System Specs **
> Motherboard: Asus P8Z68-V Pro    Bios Ver: 0706
> VCCSA Voltage: 1.06250v
> VCCIO Voltage: 1.85000v
> CPU PLL Voltage: 1.06000v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't for Z68 is it? There's no VCCSA off the top of my head and no-way is CPU PLL that low (I think VCCIO and PLL volts are mixed up there?).
Click to expand...

Yes it is for the z68 V-Pro B3 and Yep you are correct about VCCIO and PLL being mixed up so I changed all to my current 24/7 stable settings.


----------



## jabso

My new problem is that my overclock settings never save anymore.







Could be due to the double boot issue.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jabso*
> 
> My new problem is that my overclock settings never save anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be due to the double boot issue.


With a mild OC if the settings are wrong it will revert to previous setting hence the dbl post. It's likely the settings you are trying to use are bad in someway. It could be not enough Vcore for example but with no info to go on here it's hard to say. We would need to see your system specs and settings to offer any real help.


----------



## dartuil

if u have double boot its maybe indeed like owcraftsman said if oc is unstable the comp start but will restart to disable the oc I think not sure


----------



## jabso

I've updated my sig with my computer build but I don't know if it would be a bad OC considering I still have problems when loading default settings.


----------



## Offender_Mullet

The Intel RAID option still doesn't pop-up during post, so I called Asus. The tech didn't ask too many questions and was pretty quick to issue a rma. Hopefully the repair won't take too long.

Update:

I was hellbent on fixing it, seeing as I haven't had to rma anything in about 6 years! (especially for something that's not technically 'broken' see last paragraph).

Went through all the bios options a hundred times, even flashed back to bios 0706, yada yada yada. I tried literally everything you can do, but the "ctrl + I" still doesn't appear at startup. Both drives are recognized in the bios.

There's talk on other forums where after a certain bios number the Intel raid's don't show up because apparently the firmware was too large in size to show up during post. ? It doesn't seem to be a widespread issue, but looks like I got stuck with it.

And finally.....here's what I ended up doing to get a raid.....Installed Windows. Installed Intel RST. There's a raid option in it, so I made a raid array in RST while still in Windows, but it doesn't appear as a full array.

So then I had to wipe it to get the full array to appear. Reinstall Windows. That worked, but shouldn't have to be the method. Unfortunately, it was the only way I could get raid to work.

In the end, my two Sata III ports CAN do raid, so it doesn't seem to be a hardware issue, probably something in the bios like I previously stated above.

Here's a quick ATTO bench I did before wiping everything and packing the motherboard up:


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offender_Mullet*
> 
> The Intel RAID option still doesn't pop-up during post, so I called Asus. The tech didn't ask too many questions and was pretty quick to issue a rma. Hopefully the repair won't take too long.
> 
> Update:
> 
> I was hellbent on fixing it, seeing as I haven't had to rma anything in about 6 years! (especially for something that's not technically 'broken' see last paragraph).
> 
> Went through all the bios options a hundred times, even flashed back to bios 0706, yada yada yada. I tried literally everything you can do, but the "ctrl + I" still doesn't appear at startup. Both drives are recognized in the bios.
> 
> There's talk on other forums where after a certain bios number the Intel raid's don't show up because apparently the firmware was too large in size to show up during post. ? It doesn't seem to be a widespread issue, but looks like I got stuck with it.
> 
> And finally.....here's what I ended up doing to get a raid.....Installed Windows. Installed Intel RST. There's a raid option in it, so I made a raid array in RST while still in Windows, but it doesn't appear as a full array.
> 
> So then I had to wipe it to get the full array to appear. Reinstall Windows. That worked, but shouldn't have to be the method. Unfortunately, it was the only way I could get raid to work.
> 
> In the end, my two Sata III ports CAN do raid, so it doesn't seem to be a hardware issue, probably something in the bios like I previously stated above.


I guess I'm just curious sine you are RMAing the board but I wondering if you had the three settings applied in bios (see images below). In particular folks are instructed to set keep current in bios to speed boot times and it does that job well but eliminates the option rom message at boot for the marvel and intel ports. The other two screen shots are just good practices that help avoid confusion at post which will delay a signal being sent to your monitor. And then there is the monitor it self that can be a problem. Electrically some just to warm up as fast as others and are slow to make taht first display. Then the is the connection type you are using. For example HDMI is notoriously slow getiing that 1st image in your face, conversely VGA is the quickest. I would have tried a different monitor, cable and connection type to see/isolate any other issue. I sincerely hope the motherboard is your trouble considering the hassle of RMA but me thinks it could be any of the above too.
Lastly when I was not able to see the option message for the Intel Controller because it either flashed by to fast or didn't display because of a slow monitor I was able to get in there by pressing Ctrl + I at the appropriate time and still get in to the option menu to build an array.


----------



## speedlever

I'm having a problem with USB 3.0 boost. I tried to uninstall AI Suite II so I could install a newer version, but the installation routine hung on uninstalling USB 3.0 boost. When it timed out, I was able to clear the screen and reboot. Upon restart and installation of the new version of AI Suite II, it hung again at the installation of USB 3.0 boost with a msg about outdated and showing version 1.02.02 for both available and installed versions. After the hang timed out, I was able to clear the screen (the Finishing the last refresh screen is a pop-over that won't go away until it times out). Now on reboot of the system, I get an error msg saying Windows can't find U3bootsvr64.exe.

How do I fix this?


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedlever*
> 
> I'm having a problem with USB 3.0 boost. I tried to uninstall AI Suite II so I could install a newer version, but the installation routine hung on uninstalling USB 3.0 boost. When it timed out, I was able to clear the screen and reboot. Upon restart and installation of the new version of AI Suite II, it hung again at the installation of USB 3.0 boost with a msg about outdated and showing version 1.02.02 for both available and installed versions. After the hang timed out, I was able to clear the screen (the Finishing the last refresh screen is a pop-over that won't go away until it times out). Now on reboot of the system, I get an error msg saying Windows can't find U3bootsvr64.exe.
> 
> How do I fix this?


Honestly I have not heard or read anything good about AISuite II on the other hand many, self included, recommend uninstalling, using a registry cleaner to cleanup the mess, and use third party software & system bios in lieu of the headaches. I use CCleaner for cleanup the system. However if you choose to use GL


----------



## speedlever

Except for this issue with USB3.0 boost, I've not had any problems with AI Suite II. I think Asus improved the app quite a bit over earlier versions.

But I'm still stumped on how to fix this issue. I use CCleaner too, and cannot get this to uninstall or reinstall. Check out this pic:


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedlever*
> 
> Except for this issue with USB3.0 boost, I've not had any problems with AI Suite II. I think Asus improved the app quite a bit over earlier versions.
> 
> But I'm still stumped on how to fix this issue. I use CCleaner too, and cannot get this to uninstall or reinstall. Check out this pic:


Your troubles are the evidence there is no better reason to avoid this software. It simply is unrefined and problematic at best.
You may need to go delete the AISuite folders from everywhere you can find and empty recycle bin when finished. Look in Program Files Program File (x86), Program Data, etc you may need to go into folder options and unhide stuff and do the dirty deed manually. Look in *Task Manager* running *Processes* now and look for stuff right that AISuite Installs right click anything found and then click open file location to find folder you should delete. When done deleting everything you can find now run the reg cleaner. Restart and run the reg cleaner again and again until it doesn't find anything. Be sure to save the fixes when prompted.


----------



## speedlever

Ouch.. that's a bit more of a dirty process than I anticipated. The last time I used the CCleaner reg cleaner I ended up doing a full reinstall of XP.









I'm not quite ready to tackle a full on re-install of my OS, programs, and tweaks. Yet.

(having done so twice in 2010 due to failed mechanical HDs)


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedlever*
> 
> Ouch.. that's a bit more of a dirty process than I anticipated. The last time I used the CCleaner reg cleaner I ended up doing a full reinstall of XP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not quite ready to tackle a full on re-install of my OS, programs, and tweaks. Yet.
> 
> (having done so twice in 2010 due to failed mechanical HDs)


Well it's really not that bad and should not cause a format and reload at least it didn't for me. You could try to remove in safe mode and see if the uninstall completes for that matter try to disable USB 3.0 in bios first so it's not detected and running in the background when windows starts.


----------



## speedlever

Good idea. I'll try that failing any other option that comes to light.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jabso*
> 
> I've updated my sig with my computer build but I don't know if it would be a bad OC considering I still have problems when loading default settings.


So which problem are you speaking of saving OC settings or dbl boot. If you get dbl boot with optimized defaults after several restarts I'd call Asus and request an RMA if it double post after a cmos clear that is normal. If from within bios you make a change then hit F10 followed by yes to save the settings and it does not save so the change appears as set the next time in bios what exactly are you attempting to change?


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Offender_Mullet*
> 
> The Intel RAID option still doesn't pop-up during post, so I called Asus. The tech didn't ask too many questions and was pretty quick to issue a rma. Hopefully the repair won't take too long.
> 
> Update:
> 
> I was hellbent on fixing it, seeing as I haven't had to rma anything in about 6 years! (especially for something that's not technically 'broken' see last paragraph).
> 
> Went through all the bios options a hundred times, even flashed back to bios 0706, yada yada yada. I tried literally everything you can do, but the "ctrl + I" still doesn't appear at startup. Both drives are recognized in the bios.
> 
> There's talk on other forums where after a certain bios number the Intel raid's don't show up because apparently the firmware was too large in size to show up during post. ? It doesn't seem to be a widespread issue, but looks like I got stuck with it.
> 
> And finally.....here's what I ended up doing to get a raid.....Installed Windows. Installed Intel RST. There's a raid option in it, so I made a raid array in RST while still in Windows, but it doesn't appear as a full array.
> 
> So then I had to wipe it to get the full array to appear. Reinstall Windows. That worked, but shouldn't have to be the method. Unfortunately, it was the only way I could get raid to work.
> 
> In the end, my two Sata III ports CAN do raid, so it doesn't seem to be a hardware issue, probably something in the bios like I previously stated above.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm just curious sine you are RMAing the board but I wondering if you had the three settings applied in bios (see images below). In particular folks are instructed to set keep current in bios to speed boot times and it does that job well but eliminates the option rom message at boot for the marvel and intel ports. The other two screen shots are just good practices that help avoid confusion at post which will delay a signal being sent to your monitor. And then there is the monitor it self that can be a problem. Electrically some just to warm up as fast as others and are slow to make taht first display. Then the is the connection type you are using. For example HDMI is notoriously slow getiing that 1st image in your face, conversely VGA is the quickest. I would have tried a different monitor, cable and connection type to see/isolate any other issue. I sincerely hope the motherboard is your trouble considering the hassle of RMA but me thinks it could be any of the above too.
> Lastly when I was not able to see the option message for the Intel Controller because it either flashed by to fast or didn't display because of a slow monitor I was able to get in there by pressing Ctrl + I at the appropriate time and still get in to the option menu to build an array.
Click to expand...

For the first screen shot: I tried both "force bios" & "keep current", also changing the different post report times.

For the second screen shot: I didn't touch that option.

And for the third screen shot: I used the "PCIE/PCI" option.

At first I had my card running to my receiver, then to my monitor which does cause a delay. And changing it back to just the card to the lcd gave me a quicker response to the bios splash screen, but still no "ctrl +i". I was using a hdmi cable. VGA didn't even cross my mind.









Thank you for posting this. So the settings in the shots the way you're suppose to have it? Also, where did you find the screen shots? I Google'd until my fingers fell off and was only able to find a few posts with my issue (the majority were on the Asus tech forum).


----------



## Schmuckley

this thread needs power phase info..this is overclock.net ..thread is pointless without that info..ok..mayhaps not pointless..neutered would be a better term


----------



## kevindd992002

NVM


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedlever*
> 
> Except for this issue with USB3.0 boost, I've not had any problems with AI Suite II. I think Asus improved the app quite a bit over earlier versions.
> But I'm still stumped on how to fix this issue. I use CCleaner too, and cannot get this to uninstall or reinstall. Check out this pic:


I ran into this problem too. I had to manually delete that USB3 stuff and install it alone, then it worked. It was little while ago but I'm sure all I did was delete this and run ccleaner

C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AI Suite II\USB 3.0 Boost

Then I just installed it alone for example

D:\AISuite_II_V10212_XPVistaWin7\AISuite_II_V10212_XPVistaWin7\USB 3.0 Boost - V1.02.02

add: just to confirm that will fix it (at least for me). As part of trying to fix my ongoing issues with BSOD 116 when I OC my GPUs, I removed AI SUITE II just then and it hangs trying to remove USB3 stuff. I delete the directory manually and uninstall the rest using the program - all gone. For reinstall, I just installed what I want (Update, FanXpert) and then install that USB3 stuff by itself from it's directory - all ok.


----------



## speedlever

Thanks for sharing that. Good to hear that I'm not alone with this issue, and glad you found a way to fix it.









Edit:
Update. Your tip did the trick. I uninstalled what I could (everything except USB3Boost) from CCleaner. Ran the cleaner and CleanUP and rebooted into safe mode. I found the USB3Boost folder exactly where you indicated it would be, deleted it and rebooted normally. I then installed USB3 Boost from the AI Suite II directory.

All appears well now.


----------



## weedhopper

Hi All

I am using P8Z68 V-PRO and I have the following Problem :

- Windows Explorer stop working very offten and I must restart my Computer
- Nothing appair on Event Viewer
- when the Problem occur, HD LED is allways on
- OS is installed on SSD C300
- After OS reinstallation, the Problem still occur

Any Suggestion to help me to resolve this Problem will be welcome (is seemes P is due to Hardware, but what ????)

Thank you in advance for helping

Regards

JP


----------



## speedlever

JP,

It may help to have your full system specs and OS. What BIOS version are you running?


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weedhopper*
> 
> Hi All
> 
> I am using P8Z68 V-PRO and I have the following Problem :
> 
> - Windows Explorer stop working very offten and I must restart my Computer
> - Nothing appair on Event Viewer
> - when the Problem occur, HD LED is allways on
> - OS is installed on SSD C300
> - After OS reinstallation, the Problem still occur
> 
> Any Suggestion to help me to resolve this Problem will be welcome (is seemes P is due to Hardware, but what ????)
> 
> Thank you in advance for helping
> 
> Regards
> 
> JP


Could be a damaged install disk or failed slip stream disk for this to happen two separate installs but you could try and test your memory using memtest I use the windows version by HCI Design. Are you overclocked? and I agree you need rig specs if you really want help.


----------



## weedhopper

Hi

Thank you for answering.

Here needed DATA :

Note :
Overclocking is set "AUTO"

I'm using iSCSI Drive on Synology DS209

OS : Win7/64

Regards

JP

HWiNFO64 Version 3.90-1460

PC

[Current Computer]
Computer Name: PC
[Operating System]
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate (x64) Build 7601
Service Pack: Service Pack 1

Central Processor(s)

[CPU Unit Count]
Number Of Processor Packages (Physical): 1
Number Of Processors Cores: 4
Number Of Logical Processors: 8

Intel Core i7-2600K

[General Information]
Processor Name: Intel Core i7-2600K
Original Processor Frequency: 3400.0 MHz
Original Processor Frequency [MHz]: 3400
CPU ID: 000206A7
CPU Brand Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz
CPU Vendor: GenuineIntel
CPU Stepping: D2
CPU Code Name: Sandy Bridge-DT XE
CPU S-Spec: SR00C
CPU Thermal Design Power (TDP): 95.0 W
CPU IA Cores Thermal Design Current (TDC): Unlimited
CPU GT Cores Thermal Design Current (TDC): 1023.9 A
CPU Power Limits (Max): Power = Unlimited, Time = Unlimited
CPU Power Limit 1 (Long Duration): Power = Unlimited, Time = 1.00 sec [Locked]
CPU Power Limit 2 (Short Duration): Power = 255.00 W, Time = 0.00 sec [Locked]
Number of Overclocking Bins: Unlimited
CPU Type: Production Unit
CPU Platform: Socket H2 (LGA1155)
Microcode Update Revision: 23
Number of CPU Cores: 4
Number of Logical CPUs: 8
[Operating Points]
CPU LFM (Minimum): 1600.0 MHz = 16.00 x 100.0 MHz
CPU HFM (Maximum): 3400.0 MHz = 34.00 x 100.0 MHz
CPU Turbo: 5900.0 MHz = 59.00 x 100.0 MHz [Unlocked]
CPU Current: 3812.8 MHz = 38.00 x 100.3 MHz @ 1.2960 V
CPU Bus Type: Intel Direct Media Interface (DMI) v2.0
Maximum DMI Link Speed: 5.0 GT/s
Current DMI Link Speed: 5.0 GT/s
[Cache and TLB]
L1 Cache: Instruction: 4 x 32 KBytes, Data: 4 x 32 KBytes
L2 Cache: Integrated: 4 x 256 KBytes
L3 Cache: 8 MBytes
Instruction TLB: 4 KB Pages, 4-way set associative, 64 entries
Data TLB: 4 KB Pages, 4-way set associative, 64 entries
[Standard Feature Flags]
FPU on Chip Present
Enhanced Virtual-86 Mode Present
I/O Breakpoints Present
Page Size Extensions Present
Time Stamp Counter Present
Pentium-style Model Specific Registers Present
Physical Address Extension Present
Machine Check Exception Present
CMPXCHG8B Instruction Present
APIC On Chip / PGE (AMD) Present
Fast System Call Present
Memory Type Range Registers Present
Page Global Feature Present
Machine Check Architecture Present
CMOV Instruction Present
Page Attribute Table Present
36-bit Page Size Extensions Present
Processor Number Not Present
CLFLUSH Instruction Present
Debug Trace and EMON Store Present
Internal ACPI Support Present
MMX Technology Present
Fast FP Save/Restore (IA MMX-2) Present
Streaming SIMD Extensions Present
Streaming SIMD Extensions 2 Present
Self-Snoop Present
Multi-Threading Capable Present
Automatic Clock Control Present
IA-64 Processor Not Present
Signal Break on FERR Present
Streaming SIMD Extensions 3 Present
Carryless Multiplication (PCLMULQDQ)/GFMUL Present
64-Bit Debug Store Present
MONITOR/MWAIT Support Present
CPL Qualified Debug Store Present
Virtual Machine Extensions Present
Safer Mode Extensions (Intel TXT) Not Present
Thermal Monitor 2 Present
Supplemental Streaming SIMD Extensions 3 Present
Enhanced SpeedStep Technology Present
L1 Context ID Not Present
Segment Limit Checking Not Present
Fused Multiply Add Not Present
CMPXCHG16B Support Present
Send Task Priority Messages Disabling Present
Performance/Debug Capability MSR Present
Processor Context ID Present
Direct Cache Access Not Present
Streaming SIMD Extensions 4.1 Present
Streaming SIMD Extensions 4.2 Present
Extended xAPIC Not Present
MOVBE Instruction Not Present
POPCNT Instruction Present
TSC-deadline Timer Present
AES Cryptography Support Present
XSAVE/XRSTOR/XSETBV/XGETBV Instructions Present
XGETBV/XSETBV OS Enabled Present
AVX Support Present
Float16 Instructions Not Present
Random Number Read Instruction Not Present
[Extended Feature Flags]
64-bit Extensions Present
RDTSCP and TSC_AUX Support Present
1 GB large page support Not Present
No Execute Present
SYSCALL/SYSRET Support Present
[Enhanced Features]
Thermal Monitor 1: Supported, Enabled
Thermal Monitor 2: Supported, Enabled
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep (GV3): Supported, Enabled
Bi-directional PROCHOT#: Enabled
Extended Auto-HALT State C1E: N/A
Extended Stop Grant State C2E: N/A
Enhanced Halt State C3E: N/A
Enhanced Halt State C4E: N/A
Enhanced Halt State Hard C4E: N/A
Hardware Prefetcher: Not Supported
DCU Prefetcher: Not Supported
IP Prefetcher: Not Supported
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch: Not Supported
MLC Streamer Prefetcher Supported, Enabled
MLC Spatial Prefetcher Supported, Enabled
DCU Streamer Prefetcher Supported, Enabled
DCU IP Prefetcher Supported, Enabled
Intel Dynamic Acceleration (IDA) Technology: Not Supported
Intel Dynamic FSB Switching: Not Supported
Enhanced Multi Threaded Thermal Management: N/A
Intel Turbo Boost Technology: Supported, Enabled
Programmabe Ratio Limits: Supported, Disabled
Programmabe TDC/TDP Limits: Supported, Disabled
[CPU SNB Features]
Internal Graphics: Supported
2 DIMMS per Channel: Supported
VT-d: Not Supported
ECC: Not Supported
DDR3 Frequency Support: 667 MHz (DDR3-1333)
[Memory Ranges]
Maximum Physical Address Size: 36-bit (64 GBytes)
Maximum Virtual Address Size: 48-bit (256 TBytes)
[MTRRs]
Range 0-400000000 (0MB-16384MB) Type: Write Back (WB)
Range 400000000-440000000 (16384MB-17408MB) Type: Write Back (WB)
Range D0000000-E0000000 (3328MB-3584MB) Type: Uncacheable (UC)
Range E0000000-100000000 (3584MB-4096MB) Type: Uncacheable (UC)
Range 42F800000-430000000 (17144MB-17152MB) Type: Uncacheable (UC)
Range 430000000-440000000 (17152MB-17408MB) Type: Uncacheable (UC)

Motherboard

[Computer]
Computer Brand Name: Unknown on Noname
[Motherboard]
Motherboard Model: ASUS P8Z68-V PRO
Motherboard Chipset: Intel Z68 (Cougar Point) [B3]
Motherboard Slots: 1xPCI, 7xPCI Express x1, 2xPCI Express x8
PCI Express Version Supported: v2.0
USB Version Supported: v3.0
[PCH Features]
USB Port Count: 14 ports
RAID Capability: RAID0/1/5/10 + Smart Response Technology
SATA Ports 2 and 3: Supported
SATA Port 1 6 Gb/s: Supported
SATA Port 0 6 Gb/s: Supported
PCI Interface: Not Supported
USB Redirect (USBr): Not Supported
Intel Anti-Theft Technology: Supported
PCI Express Ports 7 and 8: Supported
PCH Integrated Graphics Support: Supported
Data Center Manageability Interface (DCMI): Supported
Node Manager: Supported
[BIOS]
BIOS Manufacturer: American Megatrends
BIOS Date: 11/23/2011
BIOS Version: 1101
EFI BIOS: Capable
Super-IO/LPC Chip: Winbond/Nuvoton NCT6776

ACPI Devices

Bouton de fonctionnalité définie ACPI

Device Name: Bouton de fonctionnalité définie ACPI

Processeur Intel

Device Name: Processeur Intel

Processeur Intel

Device Name: Processeur Intel

Processeur Intel

Device Name: Processeur Intel

Processeur Intel

Device Name: Processeur Intel

Processeur Intel

Device Name: Processeur Intel

Processeur Intel

Device Name: Processeur Intel

Processeur Intel

Device Name: Processeur Intel

Processeur Intel

Device Name: Processeur Intel

Ressources de la carte mère

Device Name: Ressources de la carte mère
[Assigned Resources]
I/O Port: 0454 - 0457
[Alternative 1]
I/O Port: 0454 - 0457

Contrôleur d'interruptions programmable

Device Name: Contrôleur d'interruptions programmable
[Assigned Resources]
I/O Port: 0020 - 0021
IRQ: 65792
[Alternative 1]
I/O Port: 0020 - 0021
I/O Port: 00A0 - 00A1

Horloge système

Device Name: Horloge système
[Assigned Resources]
I/O Port: 0040 - 0043
[Alternative 1]
I/O Port: 0040 - 0043
IRQ: 0

Compteur d'événement de haute précision

Device Name: Compteur d'événement de haute précision
[Assigned Resources]
Memory Location: FED00000 - FED003FF
[Alternative 1]
Memory Location: FED00000 - FED003FF

Contrôleur d'accès direct en mémoire

Device Name: Contrôleur d'accès direct en mémoire
[Assigned Resources]
I/O Port: 0089 - 008B
DMA: 4
[Alternative 1]
I/O Port: 0000 - 000F
I/O Port: 0081 - 0083
I/O Port: 0087
I/O Port: 0089 - 008B
I/O Port: 008F
I/O Port: 00C0 - 00DF
DMA: 4

Haut-parleur système

Device Name: Haut-parleur système
[Assigned Resources]
I/O Port: 0061
[Alternative 1]
I/O Port: 0061

Bus PCI

Device Name: Bus PCI
[Assigned Resources]
I/O Port: 0000 - FFFFFFFF
Memory Location: 000A0000 - 000BFFFF
[Alternative 1]
I/O Port: 0000 - 0CF7
I/O Port: 0D00 - FFFF
Memory Location: 000A0000 - 000BFFFF
Memory Location: 000C8000 - 000DFFFF
Memory Location: D0000000 - FFFFFFFF

Horloge système CMOS/temps réel

Device Name: Horloge système CMOS/temps réel
[Assigned Resources]
I/O Port: 0070 - 0071
[Alternative 1]
I/O Port: 0070 - 0071
IRQ: 8

Carte système

Device Name: Carte système

Carte système

Device Name: Carte système
[Assigned Resources]
I/O Port: 0400 - 0453
Memory Location: FEC00000 - FECFFFFF
[Alternative 1]
I/O Port: 0400 - 0453
I/O Port: 0458 - 047F
I/O Port: 0500 - 057F
Memory Location: FED1C000 - FED1FFFF
Memory Location: FEC00000 - FECFFFFF
Memory Location: FED08000 - FED08FFF
Memory Location: FF000000 - FFFFFFFF

Carte système

Device Name: Carte système
[Assigned Resources]
Memory Location: FED10000 - FED19FFF
[Alternative 1]
Memory Location: FED10000 - FED19FFF
Memory Location: E0000000 - E3FFFFFF
Memory Location: FED90000 - FED93FFF
Memory Location: FED20000 - FED3FFFF
Memory Location: FEE00000 - FEE0FFFF

Ressources de la carte mère

Device Name: Ressources de la carte mère
[Assigned Resources]
I/O Port: 0010 - 001F
I/O Port: 0065
I/O Port: 0084 - 0086
I/O Port: 0000 - 008B
[Alternative 1]
I/O Port: 0010 - 001F
I/O Port: 0022 - 003F
I/O Port: 0044 - 005F
I/O Port: 0063
I/O Port: 0065
I/O Port: 0067 - 006F
I/O Port: 0072 - 007F
I/O Port: 0080
I/O Port: 0084 - 0086
I/O Port: 0088
I/O Port: 008C - 008E
I/O Port: 0090 - 009F
I/O Port: 00A2 - 00BF
I/O Port: 00E0 - 00EF
I/O Port: 04D0 - 04D1

Ressources de la carte mère

Device Name: Ressources de la carte mère
[Assigned Resources]
I/O Port: 0290 - 029F
[Alternative 1]
I/O Port: 0290 - 029F

Ressources de la carte mère

Device Name: Ressources de la carte mère

Coprocesseur arithmétique

Device Name: Coprocesseur arithmétique
[Assigned Resources]
I/O Port: 00F0 - 00FF
[Alternative 1]
I/O Port: 00F0 - 00FF
IRQ: 13

Contrôleur embarqué compatible ACPI Microsoft

Device Name: Contrôleur embarqué compatible ACPI Microsoft
[Assigned Resources]
I/O Port: 0062
[Alternative 1]
I/O Port: 0062
I/O Port: 0066

Bouton marche-arrêt ACPI

Device Name: Bouton marche-arrêt ACPI

Interface de gestion Microsoft Windows pour ACPI

Device Name: Interface de gestion Microsoft Windows pour ACPI

Interface de gestion Microsoft Windows pour ACPI

Device Name: Interface de gestion Microsoft Windows pour ACPI

SMBIOS DMI

BIOS

BIOS Vendor: American Megatrends Inc.
BIOS Version: 1101
BIOS Release Date: 11/23/2011
BIOS Start Segment: F000
BIOS Size: 8192 KBytes
ISA Support: Not Present
MCA Support: Not Present
EISA Support: Not Present
PCI Support: Present
PC Card (PCMCIA) Support: Not Present
Plug-and-Play Support: Not Present
APM Support: Not Present
Flash BIOS: Present
BIOS Shadow: Present
VL-VESA Support: Not Present
ESCD Support: Not Present
Boot from CD: Present
Selectable Boot: Present
BIOS ROM Socketed: Present
Boot from PC Card: Not Present
EDD Support: Present
NEC PC-98 Support: Not Present
ACPI Support: Present
USB Legacy Support: Present
AGP Support: Not Present
I2O Boot Support: Not Present
LS-120 Boot Support: Not Present
ATAPI ZIP Drive Boot Support: Not Present
IEE1394 Boot Support: Not Present
Smart Battery Support: Not Present

System

System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
Product Name: System Product Name
Product Version: System Version
Product Serial Number: System Serial Number
UUID: {1F0043A0-00C6-1200-3D51-44046DF42184}
SKU Number: To be filled by O.E.M.
Family: To be filled by O.E.M.

Mainboard

Mainboard Manufacturer: ASUSTeK Computer INC.
Mainboard Name: P8Z68-V PRO
Mainboard Version: Rev 1.xx
Mainboard Serial Number: 109913900000784
Asset Tag: To be filled by O.E.M.
Location in chassis: To be filled by O.E.M.

System Enclosure

Manufacturer: Chassis Manufacture
Case Type: Desktop
Version: Chassis Version
Serial Number: Chassis Serial Number
Asset Tag Number: Asset-1234567890

Processor

Processor Manufacturer: Intel
Processor Version: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz
External Clock: 100 MHz
Maximum Clock Supported: 3800 MHz
Current Clock: 3438 MHz
CPU Socket: Populated
CPU Status: Enabled
Processor Type: Central Processor
Processor Voltage: 1.0 V
Processor Upgrade: Unknown
Socket Designation: LGA1155

L1-Cache

Socket Designation: L1-Cache
Cache State: Enabled
Cache Type: Internal, Unified
Cache Scheme: Write-Back
Supported SRAM Type:
Current SRAM Type:
Cache Speed: Unknown
Error Correction Type: Unknown
Maximum Cache Size: 256 KBytes
Installed Cache Size: 256 KBytes
Cache Associativity: 8-way Set-Associative

L2-Cache

Socket Designation: L2-Cache
Cache State: Enabled
Cache Type: Internal, Unified
Cache Scheme: Write-Through and Write-Back
Supported SRAM Type:
Current SRAM Type:
Cache Speed: Unknown
Error Correction Type: Unknown
Maximum Cache Size: 1024 KBytes
Installed Cache Size: 1024 KBytes
Cache Associativity: 8-way Set-Associative

L3-Cache

Socket Designation: L3-Cache
Cache State: Disabled
Cache Type: Internal, Unified
Cache Scheme: Unknown
Supported SRAM Type:
Current SRAM Type:
Cache Speed: Unknown
Error Correction Type: Unknown
Maximum Cache Size: 8192 KBytes
Installed Cache Size: 8192 KBytes
Cache Associativity: 16-way Set-Associative

Port Connectors

Keyboard Port

Port Type: Keyboard Port
Internal Reference: PS/2 Keyboard
Internal Connector Type: None
External Reference: PS/2 Keyboard
External Connector Type: PS/2

USB

Port Type: USB
Internal Reference: USB9_10
Internal Connector Type: None
External Reference: USB9_10
External Connector Type: Access Bus (USB)

USB

Port Type: USB
Internal Reference: USB11_12
Internal Connector Type: None
External Reference: USB11_12
External Connector Type: Access Bus (USB)

Network Port

Port Type: Network Port
Internal Reference: GbE LAN
Internal Connector Type: None
External Reference: GbE LAN
External Connector Type: RJ-45

Audio Port

Port Type: Audio Port
Internal Reference: AUDIO
Internal Connector Type: None
External Reference: AUDIO
External Connector Type: Unknown

SATA

Port Type: SATA
Internal Reference: SATA1
Internal Connector Type: SAS/SATA Plug Receptacle
External Reference: Unknown
External Connector Type: None

SATA

Port Type: SATA
Internal Reference: SATA2
Internal Connector Type: SAS/SATA Plug Receptacle
External Reference: Unknown
External Connector Type: None

SATA

Port Type: SATA
Internal Reference: SATA3
Internal Connector Type: SAS/SATA Plug Receptacle
External Reference: Unknown
External Connector Type: None

SATA

Port Type: SATA
Internal Reference: SATA4
Internal Connector Type: SAS/SATA Plug Receptacle
External Reference: Unknown
External Connector Type: None

SATA

Port Type: SATA
Internal Reference: SATA5
Internal Connector Type: SAS/SATA Plug Receptacle
External Reference: Unknown
External Connector Type: None

SATA

Port Type: SATA
Internal Reference: SATA6
Internal Connector Type: SAS/SATA Plug Receptacle
External Reference: Unknown
External Connector Type: None

USB

Port Type: USB
Internal Reference: USB1_2
Internal Connector Type: Access Bus (USB)
External Reference: Unknown
External Connector Type: None

USB

Port Type: USB
Internal Reference: USB3_4
Internal Connector Type: Access Bus (USB)
External Reference: Unknown
External Connector Type: None

USB

Port Type: USB
Internal Reference: USB5_6
Internal Connector Type: Access Bus (USB)
External Reference: Unknown
External Connector Type: None

USB

Port Type: USB
Internal Reference: USB7_8
Internal Connector Type: Access Bus (USB)
External Reference: Unknown
External Connector Type: None

Audio Port

Port Type: Audio Port
Internal Reference: AAFP
Internal Connector Type: Mini-jack (headphones)
External Reference: Unknown
External Connector Type: None

Port Connector

Port Type: Unknown
Internal Reference: CPU_FAN
Internal Connector Type: Unknown
External Reference: Unknown
External Connector Type: None

Port Connector

Port Type: Unknown
Internal Reference: CHA_FAN1
Internal Connector Type: Unknown
External Reference: Unknown
External Connector Type: None

Port Connector

Port Type: Unknown
Internal Reference: PWR_FAN
Internal Connector Type: Unknown
External Reference: Unknown
External Connector Type: None

Port Connector

Port Type: Unknown
Internal Reference: PATA_IDE
Internal Connector Type: On Board IDE
External Reference: Unknown
External Connector Type: None

SATA

Port Type: SATA
Internal Reference: F_ESATA
Internal Connector Type: SAS/SATA Plug Receptacle
External Reference: Unknown
External Connector Type: None

System Slots

PCIEX16_1

Slot Designation: PCIEX16_1
Slot Type: PCI Express
Slot Usage: In use
Slot Data Bus Width: 32-bit
Slot Length: Short

PCIEX1_1

Slot Designation: PCIEX1_1
Slot Type: PCI Express
Slot Usage: In use
Slot Data Bus Width: 32-bit
Slot Length: Short

PCIEX1_2

Slot Designation: PCIEX1_2
Slot Type: PCI Express
Slot Usage: In use
Slot Data Bus Width: 32-bit
Slot Length: Short

PCI1

Slot Designation: PCI1
Slot Type: PCI
Slot Usage: In use
Slot Data Bus Width: 32-bit
Slot Length: Short

On Board Device

Device Description: Onboard Ethernet
Device Type: Ethernet Adapter
Device Status:

OEM Strings

System Configuration Options

Memory Devices

Physical Memory Array

Array Location: System board
Array Use: System memory
Error Detecting Method: None
Memory Capacity: 33554432 KBytes
Memory Devices: 4

32-bit Memory Error Information

Memory Array Mapped Address

Starting Address: 00000000
Ending Address: 00FFFFFF
Partition Width: 1

Memory Device

Total Width: 64 bits
Data Width: 64 bits
Device Size: 4096 MBytes
Device Form Factor: DIMM
Device Locator: DIMM0
Bank Locator: BANK0
Device Type: Unknown
Device Type Detail: Synchronous
Memory Speed: 1600 MHz
Manufacturer: Undefined
Serial Number: 0000000
Part Number: F3-12800CL9-4GBXL
Asset Tag: AssetTagNum0

32-bit Memory Error Information

Memory Device Mapped Address

Starting Address: 00000000
Ending Address: 003FFFFF
Partition Row Position: 1
Interleave Position: Non-interleaved
Interleave Data Depth: 0

Memory Device

Total Width: 64 bits
Data Width: 64 bits
Device Size: 4096 MBytes
Device Form Factor: DIMM
Device Locator: DIMM1
Bank Locator: BANK1
Device Type: Unknown
Device Type Detail: Synchronous
Memory Speed: 1600 MHz
Manufacturer: Undefined
Serial Number: 0000000
Part Number: F3-12800CL9-4GBXL
Asset Tag: AssetTagNum1

32-bit Memory Error Information

Memory Device Mapped Address

Starting Address: 00400000
Ending Address: 007FFFFF
Partition Row Position: 1
Interleave Position: Non-interleaved
Interleave Data Depth: 0

Memory Device

Total Width: 64 bits
Data Width: 64 bits
Device Size: 4096 MBytes
Device Form Factor: DIMM
Device Locator: DIMM2
Bank Locator: BANK2
Device Type: Unknown
Device Type Detail: Synchronous
Memory Speed: 1600 MHz
Manufacturer: Undefined
Serial Number: 0000000
Part Number: F3-12800CL9-4GBXL
Asset Tag: AssetTagNum2

32-bit Memory Error Information

Memory Device Mapped Address

Starting Address: 00800000
Ending Address: 00BFFFFF
Partition Row Position: 1
Interleave Position: Non-interleaved
Interleave Data Depth: 0

Memory Device

Total Width: 64 bits
Data Width: 64 bits
Device Size: 4096 MBytes
Device Form Factor: DIMM
Device Locator: DIMM3
Bank Locator: BANK3
Device Type: Unknown
Device Type Detail: Synchronous
Memory Speed: 1600 MHz
Manufacturer: Undefined
Serial Number: 0000000
Part Number: F3-12800CL9-4GBXL
Asset Tag: AssetTagNum3

32-bit Memory Error Information

Memory Device Mapped Address

Starting Address: 00C00000
Ending Address: 00FFFFFF
Partition Row Position: 1
Interleave Position: Non-interleaved
Interleave Data Depth: 0

System Boot Information

Boot Status: No error occured

Management Device

Device Description: LM78-1
Device Type: National Semiconductor LM78
Device Address: I/O: 0

Voltage Probe

Description: LM78A
Location: Unknown
Status: Unknown
Maximum Value: Unknown
Minimum Value: Unknown
Resolution: Unknown
Tolerance: Unknown
Accuracy: Unknown

Management Device Threshold Data

Management Device Component

Temperature Probe

Description: LM78A
Location: Unknown
Status: Unknown
Maximum Value: Unknown
Minimum Value: Unknown
Resolution: Unknown
Tolerance: Unknown
Accuracy: Unknown

Management Device Threshold Data

Management Device Component

Cooling Device

Type: Unknown
Status: Unknown

Management Device Threshold Data

Management Device Component

Cooling Device

Type: Unknown
Status: Unknown

Management Device Threshold Data

Management Device Component

Electrical Current Probe

Description: ABC
Location: Unknown
Status: Unknown
Maximum Value: Unknown
Minimum Value: Unknown
Resolution: Unknown
Tolerance: Unknown
Accuracy: Unknown

Management Device Threshold Data

Management Device Component

System Power Supply

Power Supply Status: Not Present
Power Supply Type: Unknown
Power Status: Unknown
Hot replaceable: No
Unplugged from wall: No

Management Device

Device Description: 2
Device Type: National Semiconductor LM78
Device Address: I/O: 0

Voltage Probe

Description: LM78B
Location: Unknown
Status: Unknown
Maximum Value: Unknown
Minimum Value: Unknown
Resolution: Unknown
Tolerance: Unknown
Accuracy: Unknown

Management Device Threshold Data

Management Device Component

Voltage Probe

Description: LM78B
Location: Unknown
Status: Unknown
Maximum Value: Unknown
Minimum Value: Unknown
Resolution: Unknown
Tolerance: Unknown
Accuracy: Unknown

Management Device Threshold Data

Management Device Component

Temperature Probe

Description: LM78B
Location: Unknown
Status: Unknown
Maximum Value: Unknown
Minimum Value: Unknown
Resolution: Unknown
Tolerance: Unknown
Accuracy: Unknown

Management Device Threshold Data

Management Device Component

Cooling Device

Type: Unknown
Status: Unknown

Management Device Threshold Data

Management Device Component

Temperature Probe

Description: LM78B
Location: Unknown
Status: Unknown
Maximum Value: Unknown
Minimum Value: Unknown
Resolution: Unknown
Tolerance: Unknown
Accuracy: Unknown

Management Device Threshold Data

Management Device Component

Cooling Device

Type: Unknown
Status: Unknown

Management Device Threshold Data

Management Device Component

Electrical Current Probe

Description: DEF
Location: Unknown
Status: Unknown
Maximum Value: Unknown
Minimum Value: Unknown
Resolution: Unknown
Tolerance: Unknown
Accuracy: Unknown

Management Device Threshold Data

Management Device Component

Electrical Current Probe

Description: GHI
Location: Unknown
Status: Unknown
Maximum Value: Unknown
Minimum Value: Unknown
Resolution: Unknown
Tolerance: Unknown
Accuracy: Unknown

Management Device Threshold Data

Management Device Component

System Power Supply

Power Supply Status: Not Present
Power Supply Type: Unknown
Power Status: Unknown
Hot replaceable: No
Unplugged from wall: No

On Board Device

Device Description: V1394GUID
Device Type: Unknown
Device Status:
Device Description: Unknown
Device Type: Unknown
Device Status:
Device Description: Unknown
Device Type: Unknown
Device Status:

On Board Device

Device Description:
Device Type: Unknown
Device Status:
Device Description: Unknown
Device Type: Unknown
Device Status:
Device Description: Unknown
Device Type: Unknown
Device Status:

On Board Device

Device Description:
Device Type: Unknown
Device Status:
Device Description: Unknown
Device Type: Unknown
Device Status:
Device Description: ‹6b
Device Type: Unknown
Device Status:

BIOS Language

Memory

[General information]
Total Memory Size: 16 GBytes
Total Memory Size [MB]: 16384
[Current Performance Settings]
Maximum Supported Memory Clock: 666.7 MHz
Current Memory Clock: 802.7 MHz (8 : 1 ratio)
Current Timing (tCAS-tRCD-tRP-tRAS): 9.0-9-9-24
Memory Runs At: Dual-Channel
Command Rate: 2T
Read to Read Delay (tRD_RD) Different Rank: 1T
Read to Read Delay (tRD_RD) Different DIMM: 3T
Write to Write Delay (tWR_WR) Different Rank: 3T
Write to Write Delay (tWR_WR) Different DIMM: 3T
Read to Write Delay (tRD_WR) Same Rank: 3T
Read to Write Delay (tRD_WR) Different Rank: 3T
Read to Write Delay (tRD_WR) Different DIMM: 3T
Write to Read Delay (tWR_RD) Same Rank (tWTR): 6T
Write to Read Delay (tWR_RD) Different Rank: 1T
Write to Read Delay (tWR_RD) Different DIMM: 1T
Read to Precharge Delay (tRTP): 6T
Write to Precharge Delay (tWTP/tWR): 10T
RAS# to RAS# Delay (tRRD): 5T
Refresh Cycle Time (tRFC): 128T
Four Activate Window (tFAW): 24T

Row: 0 - 4096 MB PC3-12800 DDR3 SDRAM G Skill F3-12800CL9-4GBXL

[General Module Information]
Module Number: 0
Module Size: 4096 MBytes
Memory Type: DDR3 SDRAM
Module Type: Unbuffered DIMM (UDIMM)
Memory Speed: 800.0 MHz (PC3-12800)
Module Manufacturer: G Skill
Module Part Number: F3-12800CL9-4GBXL
Module Revision: 0
Module Serial Number: 0
Module Manufacturing Date: Year: 2000, Week: 0
Module Manufacturing Location: 1
SDRAM Manufacturer: G Skill
Error Check/Correction: None
[Module characteristics]
Row Address Bits: 15
Column Address Bits: 10
Number Of Banks: 8
Module Density: 2048 Mb
Number Of Ranks: 2
Device Width: 8 bits
Bus Width: 64 bits
Module Nominal Voltage (VDD): 1.5 V
[Module timing]
Minimum SDRAM Cycle Time (tCKmin): 1.250 ns
CAS# Latencies Supported: 7, 8, 9
Minimum CAS# Latency Time (tAAmin): 11.250 ns
Minimum RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCDmin): 11.250 ns
Minimum Row Precharge Time (tRPmin): 11.250 ns
Minimum Active to Precharge Time (tRASmin): 35.000 ns
Supported Module Timing at 800.0 MHz: 9-9-9-28
Supported Module Timing at 666.7 MHz: 8-8-8-24
Minimum Write Recovery Time (tWRmin): 15.000 ns
Minimum Row Active to Row Active Delay (tRRDmin): 6.000 ns
Minimum Active to Active/Refresh Time (tRCmin): 46.250 ns
Minimum Refresh Recovery Time Delay (tRFCmin): 160.000 ns
Minimum Internal Write to Read Command Delay (tWTRmin): 7.500 ns
Minimum Internal Read to Precharge Command Delay (tRTPmin): 7.500 ns
Minimum Four Activate Window Delay Time (tFAWmin): 30.000 ns
[Features]
On-die Thermal Sensor (ODTS) Readout: Not Supported
Auto Self Refresh (ASR): Supported
Extended Temperature Refresh Rate: Not Supported
Extended Temperature Range: Supported
Module Temperature Sensor: Not Supported
Module Nominal Height: 29 - 30 mm
Module Maximum Thickness (Front): 1 - 2 mm
Module Maximum Thickness (Back): 1 - 2 mm
[Intel Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)]
XMP Revision: 1.2
[Enthusiast / Certified Profile [Enabled]]
Module VDD Voltage Level: 1.50 V
CAS# Latencies Supported: 9
Minimum SDRAM Cycle Time (tCKmin): 1.250 ns (800.0 MHz)
Minimum CAS Latency Time (tAAmin): 11.000 ns
Minimum RAS# to CAS# Delay Time (tRCDmin): 11.000 ns
Minimum Row Precharge Delay Time (tRPmin): 11.000 ns
Minimum Active to Precharge Delay Time (tRASmin): 30.000 ns
Minimum CAS Write Latency Time (tCWLmin): 11.000 ns
Minimum Write Recovery Time (tWRmin): 15.000 ns
Minimum Active to Active/Refresh Delay Time (tRCmin): 49.000 ns
Maximum tREFI Time (Average Periodic Refresh Interval): 7.750 us
Minimum Refresh Recovery Delay Time (tRFCmin): 162.500 ns
Minimum Internal Read to Precharge Command Delay Time (tRTPmin): 7.500 ns
Minimum Row Active to Row Active Delay Time (tRRDmin): 6.000 ns
Minimum Four Activate Window Delay Time (tFAWmin): 62.0 ns
Minimum Internal Write to Read Command Delay Time (tWTRmin): 7.500 ns
Supported Module Timing at 800.0 MHz: 9-9-9-24
Read to Write CMD Turn-around Time Optimization: No adjustment
Write to Read CMD Turn-around Time Optimization: No adjustment
Back 2 Back CMD Turn-around Time Optimization: No adjustment
System Command Rate Mode: 2N

Row: 1 - 4096 MB PC3-12800 DDR3 SDRAM G Skill F3-12800CL9-4GBXL

[General Module Information]
Module Number: 1
Module Size: 4096 MBytes
Memory Type: DDR3 SDRAM
Module Type: Unbuffered DIMM (UDIMM)
Memory Speed: 800.0 MHz (PC3-12800)
Module Manufacturer: G Skill
Module Part Number: F3-12800CL9-4GBXL
Module Revision: 0
Module Serial Number: 0
Module Manufacturing Date: Year: 2000, Week: 0
Module Manufacturing Location: 0
SDRAM Manufacturer: G Skill
Error Check/Correction: None
[Module characteristics]
Row Address Bits: 15
Column Address Bits: 10
Number Of Banks: 8
Module Density: 2048 Mb
Number Of Ranks: 2
Device Width: 8 bits
Bus Width: 64 bits
Module Nominal Voltage (VDD): 1.5 V
[Module timing]
Minimum SDRAM Cycle Time (tCKmin): 1.250 ns
CAS# Latencies Supported: 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11
Minimum CAS# Latency Time (tAAmin): 13.125 ns
Minimum RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCDmin): 13.125 ns
Minimum Row Precharge Time (tRPmin): 13.125 ns
Minimum Active to Precharge Time (tRASmin): 35.000 ns
Supported Module Timing at 800.0 MHz: 11-11-11-28
Supported Module Timing at 666.7 MHz: 9-9-9-24
Supported Module Timing at 533.3 MHz: 7-7-7-19
Supported Module Timing at 400.0 MHz: 6-6-6-14
Minimum Write Recovery Time (tWRmin): 15.000 ns
Minimum Row Active to Row Active Delay (tRRDmin): 6.000 ns
Minimum Active to Active/Refresh Time (tRCmin): 48.125 ns
Minimum Refresh Recovery Time Delay (tRFCmin): 160.000 ns
Minimum Internal Write to Read Command Delay (tWTRmin): 7.500 ns
Minimum Internal Read to Precharge Command Delay (tRTPmin): 7.500 ns
Minimum Four Activate Window Delay Time (tFAWmin): 30.000 ns
[Features]
On-die Thermal Sensor (ODTS) Readout: Not Supported
Auto Self Refresh (ASR): Supported
Extended Temperature Refresh Rate: Not Supported
Extended Temperature Range: Supported
Module Temperature Sensor: Not Supported
Module Nominal Height: 29 - 30 mm
Module Maximum Thickness (Front): 1 - 2 mm
Module Maximum Thickness (Back): 1 - 2 mm
[Intel Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)]
XMP Revision: 1.2
[Enthusiast / Certified Profile [Enabled]]
Module VDD Voltage Level: 1.50 V
CAS# Latencies Supported: 9
Minimum SDRAM Cycle Time (tCKmin): 1.250 ns (800.0 MHz)
Minimum CAS Latency Time (tAAmin): 11.000 ns
Minimum RAS# to CAS# Delay Time (tRCDmin): 11.000 ns
Minimum Row Precharge Delay Time (tRPmin): 11.000 ns
Minimum Active to Precharge Delay Time (tRASmin): 30.000 ns
Minimum CAS Write Latency Time (tCWLmin): 11.000 ns
Minimum Write Recovery Time (tWRmin): 15.000 ns
Minimum Active to Active/Refresh Delay Time (tRCmin): 49.000 ns
Maximum tREFI Time (Average Periodic Refresh Interval): 7.750 us
Minimum Refresh Recovery Delay Time (tRFCmin): 162.500 ns
Minimum Internal Read to Precharge Command Delay Time (tRTPmin): 7.500 ns
Minimum Row Active to Row Active Delay Time (tRRDmin): 6.000 ns
Minimum Four Activate Window Delay Time (tFAWmin): 62.0 ns
Minimum Internal Write to Read Command Delay Time (tWTRmin): 7.500 ns
Supported Module Timing at 800.0 MHz: 9-9-9-24
Read to Write CMD Turn-around Time Optimization: No adjustment
Write to Read CMD Turn-around Time Optimization: No adjustment
Back 2 Back CMD Turn-around Time Optimization: No adjustment
System Command Rate Mode: 2N

Row: 2 - 4096 MB PC3-12800 DDR3 SDRAM G Skill F3-12800CL9-4GBXL

[General Module Information]
Module Number: 2
Module Size: 4096 MBytes
Memory Type: DDR3 SDRAM
Module Type: Unbuffered DIMM (UDIMM)
Memory Speed: 800.0 MHz (PC3-12800)
Module Manufacturer: G Skill
Module Part Number: F3-12800CL9-4GBXL
Module Revision: 0
Module Serial Number: 0
Module Manufacturing Date: Year: 2000, Week: 0
Module Manufacturing Location: 1
SDRAM Manufacturer: G Skill
Error Check/Correction: None
[Module characteristics]
Row Address Bits: 15
Column Address Bits: 10
Number Of Banks: 8
Module Density: 2048 Mb
Number Of Ranks: 2
Device Width: 8 bits
Bus Width: 64 bits
Module Nominal Voltage (VDD): 1.5 V
[Module timing]
Minimum SDRAM Cycle Time (tCKmin): 1.250 ns
CAS# Latencies Supported: 7, 8, 9
Minimum CAS# Latency Time (tAAmin): 11.250 ns
Minimum RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCDmin): 11.250 ns
Minimum Row Precharge Time (tRPmin): 11.250 ns
Minimum Active to Precharge Time (tRASmin): 35.000 ns
Supported Module Timing at 800.0 MHz: 9-9-9-28
Supported Module Timing at 666.7 MHz: 8-8-8-24
Minimum Write Recovery Time (tWRmin): 15.000 ns
Minimum Row Active to Row Active Delay (tRRDmin): 6.000 ns
Minimum Active to Active/Refresh Time (tRCmin): 46.250 ns
Minimum Refresh Recovery Time Delay (tRFCmin): 160.000 ns
Minimum Internal Write to Read Command Delay (tWTRmin): 7.500 ns
Minimum Internal Read to Precharge Command Delay (tRTPmin): 7.500 ns
Minimum Four Activate Window Delay Time (tFAWmin): 30.000 ns
[Features]
On-die Thermal Sensor (ODTS) Readout: Not Supported
Auto Self Refresh (ASR): Supported
Extended Temperature Refresh Rate: Not Supported
Extended Temperature Range: Supported
Module Temperature Sensor: Not Supported
Module Nominal Height: 29 - 30 mm
Module Maximum Thickness (Front): 1 - 2 mm
Module Maximum Thickness (Back): 1 - 2 mm
[Intel Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)]
XMP Revision: 1.2
[Enthusiast / Certified Profile [Enabled]]
Module VDD Voltage Level: 1.50 V
CAS# Latencies Supported: 9
Minimum SDRAM Cycle Time (tCKmin): 1.250 ns (800.0 MHz)
Minimum CAS Latency Time (tAAmin): 11.000 ns
Minimum RAS# to CAS# Delay Time (tRCDmin): 11.000 ns
Minimum Row Precharge Delay Time (tRPmin): 11.000 ns
Minimum Active to Precharge Delay Time (tRASmin): 30.000 ns
Minimum CAS Write Latency Time (tCWLmin): 11.000 ns
Minimum Write Recovery Time (tWRmin): 15.000 ns
Minimum Active to Active/Refresh Delay Time (tRCmin): 49.000 ns
Maximum tREFI Time (Average Periodic Refresh Interval): 7.750 us
Minimum Refresh Recovery Delay Time (tRFCmin): 162.500 ns
Minimum Internal Read to Precharge Command Delay Time (tRTPmin): 7.500 ns
Minimum Row Active to Row Active Delay Time (tRRDmin): 6.000 ns
Minimum Four Activate Window Delay Time (tFAWmin): 62.0 ns
Minimum Internal Write to Read Command Delay Time (tWTRmin): 7.500 ns
Supported Module Timing at 800.0 MHz: 9-9-9-24
Read to Write CMD Turn-around Time Optimization: No adjustment
Write to Read CMD Turn-around Time Optimization: No adjustment
Back 2 Back CMD Turn-around Time Optimization: No adjustment
System Command Rate Mode: 2N

Row: 3 - 4096 MB PC3-12800 DDR3 SDRAM G Skill F3-12800CL9-4GBXL

[General Module Information]
Module Number: 3
Module Size: 4096 MBytes
Memory Type: DDR3 SDRAM
Module Type: Unbuffered DIMM (UDIMM)
Memory Speed: 800.0 MHz (PC3-12800)
Module Manufacturer: G Skill
Module Part Number: F3-12800CL9-4GBXL
Module Revision: 0
Module Serial Number: 0
Module Manufacturing Date: Year: 2000, Week: 0
Module Manufacturing Location: 0
SDRAM Manufacturer: G Skill
Error Check/Correction: None
[Module characteristics]
Row Address Bits: 15
Column Address Bits: 10
Number Of Banks: 8
Module Density: 2048 Mb
Number Of Ranks: 2
Device Width: 8 bits
Bus Width: 64 bits
Module Nominal Voltage (VDD): 1.5 V
[Module timing]
Minimum SDRAM Cycle Time (tCKmin): 1.250 ns
CAS# Latencies Supported: 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11
Minimum CAS# Latency Time (tAAmin): 13.125 ns
Minimum RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCDmin): 13.125 ns
Minimum Row Precharge Time (tRPmin): 13.125 ns
Minimum Active to Precharge Time (tRASmin): 35.000 ns
Supported Module Timing at 800.0 MHz: 11-11-11-28
Supported Module Timing at 666.7 MHz: 9-9-9-24
Supported Module Timing at 533.3 MHz: 7-7-7-19
Supported Module Timing at 400.0 MHz: 6-6-6-14
Minimum Write Recovery Time (tWRmin): 15.000 ns
Minimum Row Active to Row Active Delay (tRRDmin): 6.000 ns
Minimum Active to Active/Refresh Time (tRCmin): 48.125 ns
Minimum Refresh Recovery Time Delay (tRFCmin): 160.000 ns
Minimum Internal Write to Read Command Delay (tWTRmin): 7.500 ns
Minimum Internal Read to Precharge Command Delay (tRTPmin): 7.500 ns
Minimum Four Activate Window Delay Time (tFAWmin): 30.000 ns
[Features]
On-die Thermal Sensor (ODTS) Readout: Not Supported
Auto Self Refresh (ASR): Supported
Extended Temperature Refresh Rate: Not Supported
Extended Temperature Range: Supported
Module Temperature Sensor: Not Supported
Module Nominal Height: 29 - 30 mm
Module Maximum Thickness (Front): 1 - 2 mm
Module Maximum Thickness (Back): 1 - 2 mm
[Intel Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)]
XMP Revision: 1.2
[Enthusiast / Certified Profile [Enabled]]
Module VDD Voltage Level: 1.50 V
CAS# Latencies Supported: 9
Minimum SDRAM Cycle Time (tCKmin): 1.250 ns (800.0 MHz)
Minimum CAS Latency Time (tAAmin): 11.000 ns
Minimum RAS# to CAS# Delay Time (tRCDmin): 11.000 ns
Minimum Row Precharge Delay Time (tRPmin): 11.000 ns
Minimum Active to Precharge Delay Time (tRASmin): 30.000 ns
Minimum CAS Write Latency Time (tCWLmin): 11.000 ns
Minimum Write Recovery Time (tWRmin): 15.000 ns
Minimum Active to Active/Refresh Delay Time (tRCmin): 49.000 ns
Maximum tREFI Time (Average Periodic Refresh Interval): 7.750 us
Minimum Refresh Recovery Delay Time (tRFCmin): 162.500 ns
Minimum Internal Read to Precharge Command Delay Time (tRTPmin): 7.500 ns
Minimum Row Active to Row Active Delay Time (tRRDmin): 6.000 ns
Minimum Four Activate Window Delay Time (tFAWmin): 62.0 ns
Minimum Internal Write to Read Command Delay Time (tWTRmin): 7.500 ns
Supported Module Timing at 800.0 MHz: 9-9-9-24
Read to Write CMD Turn-around Time Optimization: No adjustment
Write to Read CMD Turn-around Time Optimization: No adjustment
Back 2 Back CMD Turn-around Time Optimization: No adjustment
System Command Rate Mode: 2N

Bus

PCI Bus #0

Intel Sandy Bridge-DT - Host Bridge/DRAM Controller [D2/J1/Q0]

[General Information]
Device Name: Intel Sandy Bridge-DT - Host Bridge/DRAM Controller [D2/J1/Q0]
Original Device Name: Intel Sandy Bridge-DT - Host Bridge/DRAM Controller [D2/J1/Q0]
Device Class: Host-to-PCI Bridge
Revision ID: 9
Bus Number: 0
Device Number: 0
Function Number: 0
PCI Latency Timer: 0
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0100&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_09
[System Resources]
Interrupt Line: N/A
Interrupt Pin: N/A
[Features]
Bus Mastering: Enabled
Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Capable

Intel Sandy Bridge-DT - PCI Express Graphics Root Port [D2/J1/Q0]

[General Information]
Device Name: Intel Sandy Bridge-DT - PCI Express Graphics Root Port [D2/J1/Q0]
Original Device Name: Intel Sandy Bridge-DT - PCI Express Graphics Root Port [D2/J1/Q0]
Device Class: PCI-to-PCI Bridge
Revision ID: 9
Bus Number: 0
Device Number: 1
Function Number: 0
PCI Latency Timer: 0
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_09
[PCI Express]
Version: 2.0
Maximum Link Width: 8x
Current Link Width: 8x
Maximum Link Speed: 5.0 Gb/s
Current Link Speed: 2.5 Gb/s
Device/Port Type: Root Port of PCI Express Root Complex
Slot Implemented: Yes
Hot-Plug: Not Capable
Hot-Plug Surprise: Not Capable
Active State Power Management (ASPM) Support: None
Active State Power Management (ASPM) Status: Disabled
[System Resources]
Interrupt Line: IRQ16
Interrupt Pin: INTA#
[Features]
Bus Mastering: Enabled
Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable

PCI Express x8 Bus #1

GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 460

[General Information]
Device Name: GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 460
Original Device Name: nVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 (GF104)
Device Class: VGA Compatible Adapter
Revision ID: A1
Bus Number: 1
Device Number: 0
Function Number: 0
PCI Latency Timer: 0
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0E22&SUBSYS_34FC1458&REV_A1
[PCI Express]
Version: 2.0
Maximum Link Width: 16x
Current Link Width: 8x
Maximum Link Speed: 2.5 Gb/s
Current Link Speed: 2.5 Gb/s
Device/Port Type: PCI Express Endpoint
Slot Implemented: No
Active State Power Management (ASPM) Support: L0s and L1
Active State Power Management (ASPM) Status: Disabled
[System Resources]
Interrupt Line: IRQ16
Interrupt Pin: INTA#
Memory Base Address 0 F6000000
Memory Base Address 1 D0000000
Memory Base Address 3 D8000000
I/O Base Address 5 E000
[Features]
Bus Mastering: Enabled
Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable

nVIDIA GF104 - High Definition Audio Controller

[General Information]
Device Name: nVIDIA GF104 - High Definition Audio Controller
Original Device Name: nVIDIA GF104 - High Definition Audio Controller
Device Class: Mixed mode device
Revision ID: A1
Bus Number: 1
Device Number: 0
Function Number: 1
PCI Latency Timer: 0
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0BEB&SUBSYS_34FC1458&REV_A1
[PCI Express]
Version: 2.0
Maximum Link Width: 16x
Current Link Width: 8x
Maximum Link Speed: 2.5 Gb/s
Current Link Speed: 2.5 Gb/s
Device/Port Type: PCI Express Endpoint
Slot Implemented: No
Active State Power Management (ASPM) Support: L0s and L1
Active State Power Management (ASPM) Status: L0s and L1 Entry
[System Resources]
Interrupt Line: IRQ17
Interrupt Pin: INTB#
Memory Base Address 0 F8080000
[Features]
Bus Mastering: Enabled
Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable

Intel Sandy Bridge-MB - PCI Express Graphics Root Port [D2/J1/Q0]

[General Information]
Device Name: Intel Sandy Bridge-MB - PCI Express Graphics Root Port [D2/J1/Q0]
Original Device Name: Intel Sandy Bridge-MB - PCI Express Graphics Root Port [D2/J1/Q0]
Device Class: PCI-to-PCI Bridge
Revision ID: 9
Bus Number: 0
Device Number: 1
Function Number: 1
PCI Latency Timer: 0
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0105&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_09
[PCI Express]
Version: 2.0
Maximum Link Width: 8x
Current Link Width: 1x
Maximum Link Speed: 5.0 Gb/s
Current Link Speed: 2.5 Gb/s
Device/Port Type: Root Port of PCI Express Root Complex
Slot Implemented: Yes
Hot-Plug: Not Capable
Hot-Plug Surprise: Not Capable
Active State Power Management (ASPM) Support: None
Active State Power Management (ASPM) Status: Disabled
[System Resources]
Interrupt Line: IRQ16
Interrupt Pin: INTA#
[Features]
Bus Mastering: Enabled
Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable

PCI Express x8 Bus #2

Creative Technology SB X-Fi (CA20K2) Audio Controller

[General Information]
Device Name: Creative Technology SB X-Fi (CA20K2) Audio Controller
Original Device Name: Creative Technology SB X-Fi (CA20K2) Audio Controller
Device Class: Mixed mode device
Revision ID: 3
Bus Number: 2
Device Number: 0
Function Number: 0
PCI Latency Timer: 0
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_000B&SUBSYS_00431102&REV_03
[PCI Express]
Version: 2.0
Maximum Link Width: 1x
Current Link Width: 1x
Maximum Link Speed: 2.5 Gb/s
Current Link Speed: 2.5 Gb/s
Device/Port Type: PCI Express Endpoint
Slot Implemented: No
Active State Power Management (ASPM) Support: L0s and L1
Active State Power Management (ASPM) Status: Disabled
[System Resources]
Interrupt Line: IRQ17
Interrupt Pin: INTA#
Memory Base Address 0 F0200000
Memory Base Address 2 F0000000
Memory Base Address 4 EC000000
[Features]
Bus Mastering: Enabled
Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable

Intel Cougar Point PCH - Manageability Engine Interface 1 [B2]

[General Information]
Device Name: Intel Cougar Point PCH - Manageability Engine Interface 1 [B2]
Original Device Name: Intel Cougar Point PCH - Manageability Engine Interface 1 [B2]
Device Class: Unknown Communication Device
Revision ID: 4
Bus Number: 0
Device Number: 22
Function Number: 0
PCI Latency Timer: 0
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C3A&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_04
[System Resources]
Interrupt Line: IRQ21
Interrupt Pin: INTA#
Memory Base Address 0 F0325000
[Features]
Bus Mastering: Enabled
Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable

Intel 82579V (Lewisville) Gigabit Network Connection

[General Information]
Device Name: Intel 82579V (Lewisville) Gigabit Network Connection
Original Device Name: Intel 82579V (Lewisville) Gigabit Network Connection
Device Class: Ethernet Adapter
Revision ID: 5
Bus Number: 0
Device Number: 25
Function Number: 0
PCI Latency Timer: 0
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1503&SUBSYS_849C1043&REV_05
[System Resources]
Interrupt Line: N/A
Interrupt Pin: INTA#
Memory Base Address 0 F0300000
Memory Base Address 1 F0324000
I/O Base Address 2 0
[Features]
Bus Mastering: Enabled
Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable

Intel Cougar Point PCH - USB EHCI #2 Controller [B3]

[General Information]
Device Name: Intel Cougar Point PCH - USB EHCI #2 Controller [B3]
Original Device Name: Intel Cougar Point PCH - USB EHCI #2 Controller [B3]
Device Class: Universal Serial Bus (USB)
Revision ID: 5
Bus Number: 0
Device Number: 26
Function Number: 0
PCI Latency Timer: 0
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C2D&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_05
[System Resources]
Interrupt Line: IRQ23
Interrupt Pin: INTA#
Memory Base Address 0 F0323000
[Features]
Bus Mastering: Enabled
Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Capable

Intel Cougar Point PCH - PCI Express Port 1 [B3]

[General Information]
Device Name: Intel Cougar Point PCH - PCI Express Port 1 [B3]
Original Device Name: Intel Cougar Point PCH - PCI Express Port 1 [B3]
Device Class: PCI-to-PCI Bridge
Revision ID: B5
Bus Number: 0
Device Number: 28
Function Number: 0
PCI Latency Timer: 0
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C10&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_B5
[PCI Express]
Version: 2.0
Maximum Link Width: 1x
Current Link Width: Not negotiated
Maximum Link Speed: 5.0 Gb/s
Current Link Speed: 2.5 Gb/s
Device/Port Type: Root Port of PCI Express Root Complex
Slot Implemented: Yes
Hot-Plug: Not Capable
Hot-Plug Surprise: Not Capable
Slot Power Limit: 10.000 W
Active State Power Management (ASPM) Support: L0s and L1
Active State Power Management (ASPM) Status: Disabled
[System Resources]
Interrupt Line: IRQ17
Interrupt Pin: INTA#
[Features]
Bus Mastering: Enabled
Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable

PCI Express x1 Bus #3

Intel Cougar Point PCH - PCI Express Port 2 [B3]

[General Information]
Device Name: Intel Cougar Point PCH - PCI Express Port 2 [B3]
Original Device Name: Intel Cougar Point PCH - PCI Express Port 2 [B3]
Device Class: PCI-to-PCI Bridge
Revision ID: B5
Bus Number: 0
Device Number: 28
Function Number: 1
PCI Latency Timer: 0
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C12&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_B5
[PCI Express]
Version: 2.0
Maximum Link Width: 1x
Current Link Width: 1x
Maximum Link Speed: 5.0 Gb/s
Current Link Speed: 5.0 Gb/s
Device/Port Type: Root Port of PCI Express Root Complex
Slot Implemented: Yes
Hot-Plug: Not Capable
Hot-Plug Surprise: Not Capable
Slot Power Limit: 10.000 W
Active State Power Management (ASPM) Support: L0s and L1
Active State Power Management (ASPM) Status: Disabled
[System Resources]
Interrupt Line: IRQ16
Interrupt Pin: INTB#
[Features]
Bus Mastering: Enabled
Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable

PCI Express x1 Bus #4

ASMedia ASM1042 USB 3.0 XHCI Controller

[General Information]
Device Name: ASMedia ASM1042 USB 3.0 XHCI Controller
Original Device Name: ASMedia ASM1042 USB 3.0 XHCI Controller
Device Class: Universal Serial Bus (USB)
Revision ID: 0
Bus Number: 4
Device Number: 0
Function Number: 0
PCI Latency Timer: 0
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1B21&DEV_1042&SUBSYS_84881043&REV_00
[PCI Express]
Version: 2.0
Maximum Link Width: 1x
Current Link Width: 1x
Maximum Link Speed: 5.0 Gb/s
Current Link Speed: 5.0 Gb/s
Device/Port Type: Legacy PCI Express Endpoint
Slot Implemented: No
Active State Power Management (ASPM) Support: L0s and L1
Active State Power Management (ASPM) Status: Disabled
[System Resources]
Interrupt Line: N/A
Interrupt Pin: INTA#
Memory Base Address 0 F8600000
[Features]
Bus Mastering: Enabled
Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable

Intel Cougar Point PCH - PCI Express Port 3 [B3]

[General Information]
Device Name: Intel Cougar Point PCH - PCI Express Port 3 [B3]
Original Device Name: Intel Cougar Point PCH - PCI Express Port 3 [B3]
Device Class: PCI-to-PCI Bridge
Revision ID: B5
Bus Number: 0
Device Number: 28
Function Number: 2
PCI Latency Timer: 0
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C14&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_B5
[PCI Express]
Version: 2.0
Maximum Link Width: 1x
Current Link Width: 1x
Maximum Link Speed: 5.0 Gb/s
Current Link Speed: 2.5 Gb/s
Device/Port Type: Root Port of PCI Express Root Complex
Slot Implemented: Yes
Hot-Plug: Not Capable
Hot-Plug Surprise: Not Capable
Slot Power Limit: 10.000 W
Active State Power Management (ASPM) Support: L0s and L1
Active State Power Management (ASPM) Status: Disabled
[System Resources]
Interrupt Line: IRQ18
Interrupt Pin: INTC#
[Features]
Bus Mastering: Enabled
Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable

PCI Express x1 Bus #5

PLX Technology ExpressLane PEX 8111 PCI Express-to-PCI Bridge

[General Information]
Device Name: PLX Technology ExpressLane PEX 8111 PCI Express-to-PCI Bridge
Original Device Name: PLX Technology ExpressLane PEX 8111 PCI Express-to-PCI Bridge
Device Class: PCI-to-PCI Bridge
Revision ID: 21
Bus Number: 5
Device Number: 0
Function Number: 0
PCI Latency Timer: 0
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8111&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_21
[PCI Express]
Version: 1.0
Maximum Link Width: 1x
Current Link Width: 1x
Maximum Link Speed: 2.5 Gb/s
Current Link Speed: 2.5 Gb/s
Device/Port Type: PCI Express-to-PCI/PCI-X Bridge
Slot Implemented: No
Active State Power Management (ASPM) Support: L0s and L1
Active State Power Management (ASPM) Status: Disabled
[System Resources]
Interrupt Line: IRQ18
Interrupt Pin: INTA#
[Features]
Bus Mastering: Enabled
Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable

PCI Express x1 Bus #6

PLX Technology PCI9056 66MHz PCI I/O Accelerator

[General Information]
Device Name: PLX Technology PCI9056 66MHz PCI I/O Accelerator
Original Device Name: PLX Technology PCI9056 66MHz PCI I/O Accelerator
Device Class: Unknown Multimedia Adapter
Revision ID: BA
Bus Number: 6
Device Number: 4
Function Number: 0
PCI Latency Timer: 32
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_9056&SUBSYS_202A114B&REV_BA
[System Resources]
Interrupt Line: IRQ18
Interrupt Pin: INTA#
Memory Base Address 0 F4400000
I/O Base Address 1 D000
Memory Base Address 2 F4000000
Memory Base Address 3 F2000000
[Features]
Bus Mastering: Enabled
Running At 66 MHz: Capable
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Capable

Intel Cougar Point PCH - PCI Express Port 4 [B3]

[General Information]
Device Name: Intel Cougar Point PCH - PCI Express Port 4 [B3]
Original Device Name: Intel Cougar Point PCH - PCI Express Port 4 [B3]
Device Class: PCI-to-PCI Bridge
Revision ID: B5
Bus Number: 0
Device Number: 28
Function Number: 3
PCI Latency Timer: 0
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C16&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_B5
[PCI Express]
Version: 2.0
Maximum Link Width: 1x
Current Link Width: 1x
Maximum Link Speed: 5.0 Gb/s
Current Link Speed: 2.5 Gb/s
Device/Port Type: Root Port of PCI Express Root Complex
Slot Implemented: Yes
Hot-Plug: Not Capable
Hot-Plug Surprise: Not Capable
Slot Power Limit: 10.000 W
Active State Power Management (ASPM) Support: L0s and L1
Active State Power Management (ASPM) Status: Disabled
[System Resources]
Interrupt Line: IRQ19
Interrupt Pin: INTD#
[Features]
Bus Mastering: Enabled
Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable

PCI Express x1 Bus #7

JMicron Technology JMB362 SATA-II AHCI Controller

[General Information]
Device Name: JMicron Technology JMB362 SATA-II AHCI Controller
Original Device Name: JMicron Technology JMB362 SATA-II AHCI Controller
Device Class: IDE Controller
Revision ID: 10
Bus Number: 7
Device Number: 0
Function Number: 0
PCI Latency Timer: 0
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_2362&SUBSYS_84601043&REV_10
[PCI Express]
Version: 1.0
Maximum Link Width: 1x
Current Link Width: 1x
Maximum Link Speed: 2.5 Gb/s
Current Link Speed: 2.5 Gb/s
Device/Port Type: Legacy PCI Express Endpoint
Slot Implemented: No
Active State Power Management (ASPM) Support: L0s and L1
Active State Power Management (ASPM) Status: Disabled
[System Resources]
Interrupt Line: IRQ19
Interrupt Pin: INTA#
I/O Base Address 0 C040
I/O Base Address 1 C030
I/O Base Address 2 C020
I/O Base Address 3 C010
I/O Base Address 4 C000
Memory Base Address 5 F8510000
[Features]
Bus Mastering: Enabled
Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable

Intel Cougar Point PCH - PCI Express Port 5 [B3]

[General Information]
Device Name: Intel Cougar Point PCH - PCI Express Port 5 [B3]
Original Device Name: Intel Cougar Point PCH - PCI Express Port 5 [B3]
Device Class: PCI-to-PCI Bridge
Revision ID: B5
Bus Number: 0
Device Number: 28
Function Number: 4
PCI Latency Timer: 0
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C18&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_B5
[PCI Express]
Version: 2.0
Maximum Link Width: 1x
Current Link Width: 1x
Maximum Link Speed: 5.0 Gb/s
Current Link Speed: 5.0 Gb/s
Device/Port Type: Root Port of PCI Express Root Complex
Slot Implemented: Yes
Hot-Plug: Not Capable
Hot-Plug Surprise: Not Capable
Slot Power Limit: 10.000 W
Active State Power Management (ASPM) Support: L0s and L1
Active State Power Management (ASPM) Status: Disabled
[System Resources]
Interrupt Line: IRQ17
Interrupt Pin: INTA#
[Features]
Bus Mastering: Enabled
Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable

PCI Express x1 Bus #8

ASMedia ASM1042 USB 3.0 XHCI Controller

[General Information]
Device Name: ASMedia ASM1042 USB 3.0 XHCI Controller
Original Device Name: ASMedia ASM1042 USB 3.0 XHCI Controller
Device Class: Universal Serial Bus (USB)
Revision ID: 0
Bus Number: 8
Device Number: 0
Function Number: 0
PCI Latency Timer: 0
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1B21&DEV_1042&SUBSYS_84881043&REV_00
[PCI Express]
Version: 2.0
Maximum Link Width: 1x
Current Link Width: 1x
Maximum Link Speed: 5.0 Gb/s
Current Link Speed: 5.0 Gb/s
Device/Port Type: Legacy PCI Express Endpoint
Slot Implemented: No
Active State Power Management (ASPM) Support: L0s and L1
Active State Power Management (ASPM) Status: Disabled
[System Resources]
Interrupt Line: N/A
Interrupt Pin: INTA#
Memory Base Address 0 F8400000
[Features]
Bus Mastering: Enabled
Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable

Intel 6/7 Series Chipset Direct Media Interface Bridge

[General Information]
Device Name: Intel 6/7 Series Chipset Direct Media Interface Bridge
Original Device Name: Intel 6/7 Series Chipset Direct Media Interface Bridge
Device Class: PCI-to-PCI Bridge
Revision ID: B5
Bus Number: 0
Device Number: 28
Function Number: 6
PCI Latency Timer: 0
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_B5
[PCI Express]
Version: 2.0
Maximum Link Width: 1x
Current Link Width: 1x
Maximum Link Speed: 5.0 Gb/s
Current Link Speed: 2.5 Gb/s
Device/Port Type: Root Port of PCI Express Root Complex
Slot Implemented: Yes
Hot-Plug: Not Capable
Hot-Plug Surprise: Not Capable
Slot Power Limit: 10.000 W
Active State Power Management (ASPM) Support: L0s and L1
Active State Power Management (ASPM) Status: Disabled
[System Resources]
Interrupt Line: IRQ18
Interrupt Pin: INTC#
[Features]
Bus Mastering: Enabled
Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable
[Hub Interface 1 Command Control [ICH4/5]]
Hub ID [ICH4]: 2
HP Unsupported [ICH5]: Enabled
Hub Interface Timeslice: 8
Hub Interface Width:
Hub Interface Rate Valid: No
Hub Interface Rate:
Maximum Data Bursts Per Packet:
[Secondary PCI Device Hiding [ICH6]]
Device 7 Hide: Visible
Device 6 Hide: Visible
Device 5 Hide: Visible
Device 4 Hide: Hidden
Device 3 Hide: Visible
Device 2 Hide: Visible
Device 1 Hide: Visible
Device 0 Hide: Visible
[PCI Decode Policy [ICH6]]
Subtractive Decode Policy: Disabled
[Secondary PCI Device Hiding [ICH4/5]]
Device 8 Hide: Visible
Device 7 Hide: Visible
Device 6 Hide: Visible
Device 5 Hide: Visible
Device 4 Hide: Visible
Device 3 Hide: Visible
Device 2 Hide: Visible
Device 1 Hide: Visible
Device 0 Hide: Visible
[Delayed Transaction Control [ICH6]]
Discard Delayed Transactions: Disabled
Block Delayed Transactions: Disabled
Maximum Delayed Transactions: 2 Active, 5 pending
Auto Flush After Disconnect: Disabled
Never Prefetch: Disabled
Memory Read Multiple Prefetch: Enabled
Memory Read Line Prefetch: Enabled
Memory Read Prefetch: Enabled
[ICH/Policy Configuration [ICH2-ICH5]]
Prefetch Flush [ICH5]: Disabled
High Priority PCI: Disabled
15-16MB Hole: Disabled
Discard Timer Mode [ICH2]: 1024 PCICLKs (32 us)
32-Clock Retry [ICH2]/12-Clock Retry [ICH3/4/5]: Disabled
[Policy Configuration [ICH5]]
Async Reads: 1
PCI Prefetch: 1
[Multi-Transaction Timer]
Multi-Transaction Timer Count Value: 0 PCICLKs
[Error Command]
SERR# On Target Abort Receive: Enabled
SERR# On Delayed Transaction Timeout: Disabled

PCI Express x1 Bus #9

ASMedia ASM1083 PCIe-to-PCI Bridge

[General Information]
Device Name: ASMedia ASM1083 PCIe-to-PCI Bridge
Original Device Name: ASMedia ASM1083 PCIe-to-PCI Bridge
Device Class: PCI-to-PCI Bridge
Revision ID: 1
Bus Number: 9
Device Number: 0
Function Number: 0
PCI Latency Timer: 0
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1B21&DEV_1080&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01
[System Resources]
Interrupt Line: IRQ18
Interrupt Pin: INTA#
[Features]
Bus Mastering: Enabled
Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable

PCI Bus #10

VIA VT6306 Fire II IEEE 1394 Host Controller

[General Information]
Device Name: VIA VT6306 Fire II IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Original Device Name: VIA VT6306 Fire II IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device Class: Firewire (IEEE 1394) Serial Bus
Revision ID: C0
Bus Number: 10
Device Number: 2
Function Number: 0
PCI Latency Timer: 32
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3044&SUBSYS_81FE1043&REV_C0
[System Resources]
Interrupt Line: IRQ17
Interrupt Pin: INTA#
Memory Base Address 0 F8300000
I/O Base Address 1 B000
[Features]
Bus Mastering: Enabled
Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable

Intel Cougar Point PCH - PCI Express Port 8 [B3]

[General Information]
Device Name: Intel Cougar Point PCH - PCI Express Port 8 [B3]
Original Device Name: Intel Cougar Point PCH - PCI Express Port 8 [B3]
Device Class: PCI-to-PCI Bridge
Revision ID: B5
Bus Number: 0
Device Number: 28
Function Number: 7
PCI Latency Timer: 0
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C1E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_B5
[PCI Express]
Version: 2.0
Maximum Link Width: 1x
Current Link Width: 1x
Maximum Link Speed: 5.0 Gb/s
Current Link Speed: 5.0 Gb/s
Device/Port Type: Root Port of PCI Express Root Complex
Slot Implemented: Yes
Hot-Plug: Not Capable
Hot-Plug Surprise: Not Capable
Slot Power Limit: 10.000 W
Active State Power Management (ASPM) Support: L0s and L1
Active State Power Management (ASPM) Status: Disabled
[System Resources]
Interrupt Line: IRQ19
Interrupt Pin: INTD#
[Features]
Bus Mastering: Enabled
Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable

PCI Express x1 Bus #11

Marvell 88SE9120 SATA 6Gb/s Controller

[General Information]
Device Name: Marvell 88SE9120 SATA 6Gb/s Controller
Original Device Name: Marvell 88SE9120 SATA 6Gb/s Controller
Device Class: Serial ATA Controller
Revision ID: 11
Bus Number: 11
Device Number: 0
Function Number: 0
PCI Latency Timer: 0
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1B4B&DEV_9172&SUBSYS_84771043&REV_11
[PCI Express]
Version: 2.0
Maximum Link Width: 1x
Current Link Width: 1x
Maximum Link Speed: 5.0 Gb/s
Current Link Speed: 5.0 Gb/s
Device/Port Type: Legacy PCI Express Endpoint
Slot Implemented: No
Active State Power Management (ASPM) Support: L0s and L1
Active State Power Management (ASPM) Status: Disabled
[System Resources]
Interrupt Line: IRQ19
Interrupt Pin: INTA#
I/O Base Address 0 A040
I/O Base Address 1 A030
I/O Base Address 2 A020
I/O Base Address 3 A010
I/O Base Address 4 A000
Memory Base Address 5 F8210000
[Features]
Bus Mastering: Enabled
Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable

Intel Cougar Point PCH - USB EHCI #1 Controller [B3]

[General Information]
Device Name: Intel Cougar Point PCH - USB EHCI #1 Controller [B3]
Original Device Name: Intel Cougar Point PCH - USB EHCI #1 Controller [B3]
Device Class: Universal Serial Bus (USB)
Revision ID: 5
Bus Number: 0
Device Number: 29
Function Number: 0
PCI Latency Timer: 0
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C26&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_05
[System Resources]
Interrupt Line: IRQ23
Interrupt Pin: INTA#
Memory Base Address 0 F0322000
[Features]
Bus Mastering: Enabled
Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Capable

Intel Z68 Express Chipset - LPC Interface Controller [B3]

[General Information]
Device Name: Intel Z68 Express Chipset - LPC Interface Controller [B3]
Original Device Name: Intel Z68 Express Chipset - LPC Interface Controller [B3]
Device Class: PCI-to-ISA Bridge
Revision ID: 5
Bus Number: 0
Device Number: 31
Function Number: 0
PCI Latency Timer: 0
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C44&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_05
[System Resources]
Interrupt Line: N/A
Interrupt Pin: N/A
[Features]
Bus Mastering: Enabled
Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable

Intel Cougar Point PCH - SATA AHCI 6-Port Controller [B3]

[General Information]
Device Name: Intel Cougar Point PCH - SATA AHCI 6-Port Controller [B3]
Original Device Name: Intel Cougar Point PCH - SATA AHCI 6-Port Controller [B3]
Device Class: Serial ATA Controller
Revision ID: 5
Bus Number: 0
Device Number: 31
Function Number: 2
PCI Latency Timer: 0
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C02&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_05
[System Resources]
Interrupt Line: IRQ20
Interrupt Pin: INTB#
I/O Base Address 0 F090
I/O Base Address 1 F080
I/O Base Address 2 F070
I/O Base Address 3 F060
I/O Base Address 4 F020
Memory Base Address 5 F0321000
[Features]
Bus Mastering: Enabled
Running At 66 MHz: Capable
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Capable

Intel Cougar Point PCH - SMBus Controller [B3]

[General Information]
Device Name: Intel Cougar Point PCH - SMBus Controller [B3]
Original Device Name: Intel Cougar Point PCH - SMBus Controller [B3]
Device Class: SMBus (System Management Bus)
Revision ID: 5
Bus Number: 0
Device Number: 31
Function Number: 3
PCI Latency Timer: 0
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C22&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_05
[System Resources]
Interrupt Line: IRQ3
Interrupt Pin: INTC#
Memory Base Address 0 F0320000
I/O Base Address 4 F000
[Features]
Bus Mastering: Disabled
Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Capable

Intel Cougar Point PCH - Thermal Management Controller [B3]

[General Information]
Device Name: Intel Cougar Point PCH - Thermal Management Controller [B3]
Original Device Name: Intel Cougar Point PCH - Thermal Management Controller [B3]
Device Class: Unknown Data Acquisition/Signal Processing Controller
Revision ID: 5
Bus Number: 0
Device Number: 31
Function Number: 6
PCI Latency Timer: 0
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C24&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_05
[System Resources]
Interrupt Line: N/A
Interrupt Pin: INTC#
Memory Base Address 0 0
[Features]
Bus Mastering: Disabled
Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable

Video Adapter

nVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 (GF104)

Video Chipset: nVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 (GF104)
Video Memory: 1024 MBytes of GDDR5 SDRAMVideo Card: GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 460
Video Bus: PCIe v2.0 x16 (2.5 Gb/s) @ x8 (2.5 Gb/s)
Video BIOS Version: 70.04.1B.00.02
Video Chipset Revision: A1
[Performance]
Geometry Unit Clock: 50.5 MHz
Shader Unit Clock: 101.0 MHz
Memory Clock: 135.0 MHz (Effective 540.0 MHz)
Memory Bus Width: 256-bit
Number Of Pixel Pipelines: 32
Number Of Unified Shaders: 336
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0E22&SUBSYS_34FC1458&REV_A1

Monitor

NEC [Unknown Model: NEC6779]

[General information]
Monitor Name: NEC [Unknown Model: NEC6779]
Monitor Name (Manuf): EA231WMi
Serial Number: 01001184NB
Date Of Manufacture: Week: 53, Year: 2009
Monitor Hardware ID: Monitor\NEC6779
Max. Vertical Size: 29 cm
Max. Horizontal Size: 51 cm
Horizontal Frequency: 31 - 83 kHz
Vertical Frequency: 56 - 76 Hz
Maximum Pixel Clock: 170 MHz
[Advanced parameters]
Input Signal: Digital
Display Type: RGB color
Gamma Factor: 2.20
[DPMS Modes]
Standby: Supported
Suspend: Supported
Active Off: Supported
Standard Colour Space: Not Supported
Preferred Timing Mode: Supported
Default GTF Supported: Not Supported
DFP 1.x Compatible: No
[Supported Video Modes]
1280 x 800 60 Hz
1280 x 960 60 Hz
1280 x 1024 60 Hz
1280 x 720 60 Hz
1440 x 900 60 Hz
1400 x 1050 60 Hz
1680 x 1050 60 Hz
1600 x 900 60 Hz
1920 x 1080 510 x 287 mm, Pixel Clock 148.50 MHz

Drives

Floppy Drives

(S)ATA/ATAPI Drives

C300-CTFDDAC128MAG

[General Information]
Drive Controller: Serial ATA 6Gb/s
Drive Model: C300-CTFDDAC128MAG
Drive Revision: 0006
Drive Serial Number: 0000000011070303BA28
Drive Capacity: 122,104 MBytes (128 GB)
Drive Capacity [MB]: 122104
Media Rotation Rate: SSD Drive (Non-rotating)
[Drive Geometry]
Number of Cylinders: 16383
Number of Heads: 16
Sectors Per Track: 63
Bytes Per Sector: Unknown
Bytes Per Track: Unknown
Number Of ECC Bytes: Unknown
Number of Sectors: 16514064
Total 32-bit LBA Sectors: 250069680
Total 48-bit LBA Sectors: 250069680
Cache Buffer Size: N/A
Controller Type: Not Specified
[Transfer Modes]
Sectors Per Interrupt: Total: 16, Active: 16
Max. PIO Transfer Mode: 4
Multiword DMA Mode: Total: 2, Active: -
Singleword DMA Mode: Total: -, Active: -
Ultra-DMA Mode: Total: 5 (ATA-100), Active: 5 (ATA-100)
Max. Multiword DMA Transfer Rate: 16.7 MBytes/s
Max. PIO with IORDY Transfer Rate: 16.7 MBytes/s
Max. PIO w/o IORDY Transfer Rate: 16.7 MBytes/s
Transfer Width: Unknown
Native Command Queuing: Supported, Max. Depth: 32
TRIM Command: Supported (Deterministic Read After TRIM, Any Value)
[Device flags]
Fixed Drive: Present
Removable Drive: Not Present
Magnetic Storage: Present
LBA Mode: Supported
DMA Mode: Supported
IORDY: Supported
IORDY Disableable: Supported
[Features]
Write Cache: Present, Active
S.M.A.R.T. Feature: Present, Active
Security Feature: Present, Inactive
Removable Media Feature: Not Present, Disabled
Power Management: Present, Active
Advanced Power Management: Present, Active
Packet Interface: Not Present, Disabled
Look-Ahead Buffer: Present, Active
Host Protected Area: Present, Enabled
Power-Up In Standby: Not Suppported, Inactive
Automatic Acoustic Management: Not Suppported, Inactive
48-bit LBA: Supported, Active
[Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology]
Raw Read Error Rate: 100/Always OK, Worst: 100
Reallocated Sector Count: 100/Always OK, Worst: 100
Power-On Hours/Cycle Count: 100/Always OK, Worst: 100 (Data = 467)
Power Cycle Count: 100/Always OK, Worst: 100 (Data = 444)
Grown Failing/Reserve Block Count: 100/Always OK, Worst: 100
Program Fail Block Count: 100/Always OK, Worst: 100
Erase Fail Block Count: 100/Always OK, Worst: 100
Wear Leveling Count: 99/Always OK, Worst: 99 (Data = 63)
Unexpected Power Loss Count: 100/Always OK, Worst: 100
Program Fail Count / Non-4k Aligned Access: 100/Always OK, Worst: 100 (Data = 21037574)
SATA Interface Downshift / Runtime Bad Block: 100/Always OK, Worst: 100
Initial Bad Block Count 100/Always OK, Worst: 100
Reported Uncorrectable Errors: 100/Always OK, Worst: 100
Command Timeout: 100/Always OK, Worst: 100
Factory Bad Block Count: 100/Always OK, Worst: 100 (Data = 212)
Program Failure Block Count 100/Always OK, Worst: 100
Erase Failure Block Count 100/Always OK, Worst: 100
Read Failure Block Count 100/Always OK, Worst: 100
Total Count of Read Sectors 100/Always OK, Worst: 100
Total Count of Write Sectors 100/Always OK, Worst: 100
Percentage Of The Rated Lifetime Used: 99/Always OK, Worst: 99 (Data = 1)
Minimum Erase Count / Write Error Rate 100/Always OK, Worst: 100

ST31000333AS

[General Information]
Drive Controller: Serial ATA 3Gb/s
Drive Model: Seagate ST31000333AS
Drive Revision: CC1H
Drive Serial Number: 9TE25DHQ
Drive Capacity: 953,869 MBytes (1000 GB)
Drive Capacity [MB]: 953869
Media Rotation Rate: 7200 RPM
[Drive Geometry]
Number of Cylinders: 16383
Number of Heads: 16
Sectors Per Track: 63
Bytes Per Sector: Unknown
Bytes Per Track: Unknown
Number Of ECC Bytes: 4
Number of Sectors: 16514064
Total 32-bit LBA Sectors: 268435455
Total 48-bit LBA Sectors: 1953525168
Cache Buffer Size: N/A
Controller Type: Not Specified
[Transfer Modes]
Sectors Per Interrupt: Total: 16, Active: 16
Max. PIO Transfer Mode: 4
Multiword DMA Mode: Total: 2, Active: -
Singleword DMA Mode: Total: -, Active: -
Ultra-DMA Mode: Total: 6 (ATA-133), Active: 5 (ATA-100)
Max. Multiword DMA Transfer Rate: 16.7 MBytes/s
Max. PIO with IORDY Transfer Rate: 16.7 MBytes/s
Max. PIO w/o IORDY Transfer Rate: 16.7 MBytes/s
Transfer Width: 16-bit
Native Command Queuing: Supported, Max. Depth: 32
TRIM Command: Not Supported
[Device flags]
Fixed Drive: Present
Removable Drive: Not Present
Magnetic Storage: Present
LBA Mode: Supported
DMA Mode: Supported
IORDY: Supported
IORDY Disableable: Supported
[Features]
Write Cache: Present, Active
S.M.A.R.T. Feature: Present, Active
Security Feature: Present, Inactive
Removable Media Feature: Not Present, Disabled
Power Management: Present, Active
Advanced Power Management: Not Present, Inactive
Packet Interface: Not Present, Disabled
Look-Ahead Buffer: Present, Active
Host Protected Area: Present, Enabled
Power-Up In Standby: Not Suppported, Inactive
Automatic Acoustic Management: Supported, Active
48-bit LBA: Supported, Active
[Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology]
Raw Read Error Rate: 112/6, Worst: 99 (Data = 44693382)
Spin Up Time: 100/Always OK, Worst: 94
Start/Stop Count: 99/20, Worst: 99 (Data = 1794)
Reallocated Sector Count: 100/36, Worst: 100 (Data = 1)
Seek Error Rate: 74/30, Worst: 60 (Data = 27774556)
Power-On Hours/Cycle Count: 94/Always OK, Worst: 94 (Data = 5354)
Spin Retry Count: 100/97, Worst: 100
Power Cycle Count: 100/20, Worst: 100 (Data = 817)
End to End Error Detection Count: 100/99, Worst: 100
Reported Uncorrectable Errors: 100/Always OK, Worst: 100
Command Timeout: 100/Always OK, Worst: 100
High Fly Writes 33/Always OK, Worst: 33 (Data = 67)
Airflow Temperature / Exceed Count: 61/45, Worst: 54 (Data = 39.0 °C)
Temperature 39/Always OK, Worst: 46 (Data = 39.0 °C)
Hardware ECC Recovered: 40/Always OK, Worst: 31 (Data = 44693382)
Current Pending Sector Count: 100/Always OK, Worst: 100
Off-Line Uncorrectable Sector Count: 100/Always OK, Worst: 100
UltraDMA/SATA CRC Error Rate: 200/Always OK, Worst: 200
Head Flying Hours: 100/Always OK, Worst: 253 (Data = 4970)
Lifetime Writes from Host: 100/Always OK, Worst: 253 (Data = 2052740152)
Lifetime Reads from Host: 100/Always OK, Worst: 253 (Data = 811200542)

WDC WD20EARS-00MVWB0

[General Information]
Drive Controller: Serial ATA 3Gb/s
Drive Model: WDC WD20EARS-00MVWB0
Drive Revision: 51.0AB51
Drive Serial Number: WD-WCAZA2812044
Drive Capacity: 1,907,729 MBytes (2000 GB)
Drive Capacity [MB]: 1907729
[Drive Geometry]
Number of Cylinders: 16383
Number of Heads: 16
Sectors Per Track: 63
Bytes Per Sector: Unknown
Bytes Per Track: Unknown
Number Of ECC Bytes: 50
Number of Sectors: 16514064
Total 32-bit LBA Sectors: 268435455
Total 48-bit LBA Sectors: 3907029168
Cache Buffer Size: N/A
Controller Type: Not Specified
[Transfer Modes]
Sectors Per Interrupt: Total: 16, Active: 16
Max. PIO Transfer Mode: 4
Multiword DMA Mode: Total: 2, Active: -
Singleword DMA Mode: Total: -, Active: -
Ultra-DMA Mode: Total: 6 (ATA-133), Active: 5 (ATA-100)
Max. Multiword DMA Transfer Rate: 16.7 MBytes/s
Max. PIO with IORDY Transfer Rate: 16.7 MBytes/s
Max. PIO w/o IORDY Transfer Rate: 16.7 MBytes/s
Transfer Width: 16-bit
Native Command Queuing: Supported, Max. Depth: 32
TRIM Command: Not Supported
[Device flags]
Fixed Drive: Present
Removable Drive: Not Present
Magnetic Storage: Present
LBA Mode: Supported
DMA Mode: Supported
IORDY: Supported
IORDY Disableable: Supported
[Features]
Write Cache: Present, Active
S.M.A.R.T. Feature: Present, Active
Security Feature: Present, Inactive
Removable Media Feature: Not Present, Disabled
Power Management: Present, Active
Advanced Power Management: Not Present, Inactive
Packet Interface: Not Present, Disabled
Look-Ahead Buffer: Present, Active
Host Protected Area: Present, Enabled
Power-Up In Standby: Supported, Inactive
Automatic Acoustic Management: Supported, Inactive
48-bit LBA: Supported, Active
[Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology]
Raw Read Error Rate: 200/51, Worst: 200
Spin Up Time: 253/21, Worst: 224 (Data = 958)
Start/Stop Count: 100/Always OK, Worst: 100 (Data = 424)
Reallocated Sector Count: 200/140, Worst: 200
Seek Error Rate: 200/Always OK, Worst: 200
Power-On Hours/Cycle Count: 99/Always OK, Worst: 99 (Data = 1167)
Spin Retry Count: 100/Always OK, Worst: 100
Calibration Retry Count: 100/Always OK, Worst: 100
Power Cycle Count: 100/Always OK, Worst: 100 (Data = 418)
Power-Off Retract Count: 200/Always OK, Worst: 200 (Data = 102)
Load/Unload Cycle Count: 193/Always OK, Worst: 193 (Data = 23769)
Temperature 117/Always OK, Worst: 97 (Data = 33.0 °C)
Reallocation Event Count: 200/Always OK, Worst: 200
Current Pending Sector Count: 200/Always OK, Worst: 200
Off-Line Uncorrectable Sector Count: 200/Always OK, Worst: 200
UltraDMA/SATA CRC Error Rate: 200/Always OK, Worst: 200
Write Error Rate: 200/Always OK, Worst: 200

SAMSUNG HD204UI

[General Information]
Drive Controller: Serial ATA 3Gb/s
Drive Model: SAMSUNG HD204UI
Drive Revision: 1AQ10001
Drive Serial Number: S2H7J9BB318514
Drive Capacity: 1,907,729 MBytes (2000 GB)
Drive Capacity [MB]: 1907729
Media Rotation Rate: 5400 RPM
[Drive Geometry]
Number of Cylinders: 16383
Number of Heads: 16
Sectors Per Track: 63
Bytes Per Sector: Unknown
Bytes Per Track: Unknown
Number Of ECC Bytes: 4
Number of Sectors: 16514064
Total 32-bit LBA Sectors: 268435455
Total 48-bit LBA Sectors: 3907029168
Cache Buffer Size: 32767 KBytes
Controller Type: Not Specified
[Transfer Modes]
Sectors Per Interrupt: Total: 16, Active: 0
Max. PIO Transfer Mode: 4
Multiword DMA Mode: Total: 2, Active: -
Singleword DMA Mode: Total: -, Active: -
Ultra-DMA Mode: Total: 6 (ATA-133), Active: 6 (ATA-133)
Max. Multiword DMA Transfer Rate: 16.7 MBytes/s
Max. PIO with IORDY Transfer Rate: 16.7 MBytes/s
Max. PIO w/o IORDY Transfer Rate: 16.7 MBytes/s
Transfer Width: Unknown
Native Command Queuing: Supported, Max. Depth: 32
TRIM Command: Not Supported
[Device flags]
Fixed Drive: Present
Removable Drive: Not Present
Magnetic Storage: Present
LBA Mode: Supported
DMA Mode: Supported
IORDY: Supported
IORDY Disableable: Supported
[Features]
Write Cache: Present, Active
S.M.A.R.T. Feature: Present, Active
Security Feature: Present, Inactive
Removable Media Feature: Not Present, Disabled
Power Management: Present, Active
Advanced Power Management: Present, Inactive
Packet Interface: Not Present, Disabled
Look-Ahead Buffer: Present, Active
Host Protected Area: Present, Enabled
Power-Up In Standby: Supported, Inactive
Automatic Acoustic Management: Supported, Inactive
48-bit LBA: Supported, Active
[Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology]
Raw Read Error Rate: 100/51, Worst: 100 (Data = 6)
Throughput Performance: 252/Always OK, Worst: 252
Spin Up Time: 76/25, Worst: 66 (Data = 7552)
Start/Stop Count: 100/Always OK, Worst: 100 (Data = 402)
Reallocated Sector Count: 252/10, Worst: 252
Seek Error Rate: 252/51, Worst: 252
Seek Time Performance: 252/15, Worst: 252
Power-On Hours/Cycle Count: 100/Always OK, Worst: 100 (Data = 1106)
Spin Retry Count: 252/51, Worst: 252
Calibration Retry Count: 252/Always OK, Worst: 252
Power Cycle Count: 100/Always OK, Worst: 100 (Data = 422)
Program Fail Count / Non-4k Aligned Access: 100/Always OK, Worst: 100 (Data = 155105)
G-Sense Error Rate: 100/Always OK, Worst: 100 (Data = 199)
Power-Off Retract Count: 252/Always OK, Worst: 252
Temperature 64/Always OK, Worst: 59 (Data = 33.0 °C)
Hardware ECC Recovered: 100/Always OK, Worst: 100
Reallocation Event Count: 252/Always OK, Worst: 252
Current Pending Sector Count: 252/Always OK, Worst: 252
Off-Line Uncorrectable Sector Count: 252/Always OK, Worst: 252
UltraDMA/SATA CRC Error Rate: 200/Always OK, Worst: 200
Write Error Rate: 100/Always OK, Worst: 100 (Data = 3)
Load/Unload Retry Count: 252/Always OK, Worst: 252
Load/Unload Cycle Count / Host Writes: 100/Always OK, Worst: 100 (Data = 426)

HL-DT-ST BDDVDRW CH10LS20

[General Information]
Drive Model: HL-DT-ST BDDVDRW CH10LS20
Drive Revision: 1.01
Drive Serial Number: K9KACM42500
Firmware Date: 2011-07-07 12:34:56
Serial Number: K9KACM42500
Drive Type: BD-ROM
Drive Controller: Serial ATA 1.5Gb/s
[Transfer Modes]
Max. PIO Transfer Mode: 4
Multiword DMA Mode: Total: 2, Active: -
Singleword DMA Mode: Total: -, Active: -
Ultra-DMA Mode: Total: 6 (ATA-133), Active: 5 (ATA-100)
Max. Multiword DMA Transfer Rate: 16.7 MBytes/s
Max. PIO with IORDY Transfer Rate: 16.7 MBytes/s
Max. PIO w/o IORDY Transfer Rate: 16.7 MBytes/s
[Device flags]
Fixed Drive: Present
Removable Drive: Present
Magnetic Storage: Not Present
LBA Mode: Supported
DMA Mode: Supported
IORDY: Supported
IORDY Disableable: Supported
[Device capabilities]
Drive can read: CD-R, CD-RW, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD+R DL, BD
Drive can write: CD-RW, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD+R DL

HL-DT-ST BD-RE GGW-H20L

[General Information]
Drive Model: HL-DT-ST BD-RE GGW-H20L
Drive Revision: YL07
Drive Serial Number: K1591TE5147
Firmware Date: 2011-03-19 12:34:56
Serial Number: K1591TE5147
Drive Type: BD-R
Drive Controller: Serial ATA 1.5Gb/s
[Transfer Modes]
Max. PIO Transfer Mode: 4
Multiword DMA Mode: Total: 2, Active: -
Singleword DMA Mode: Total: -, Active: -
Ultra-DMA Mode: Total: 6 (ATA-133), Active: 5 (ATA-100)
Max. Multiword DMA Transfer Rate: 16.7 MBytes/s
Max. PIO with IORDY Transfer Rate: 16.7 MBytes/s
Max. PIO w/o IORDY Transfer Rate: 16.7 MBytes/s
[Device flags]
Fixed Drive: Present
Removable Drive: Present
Magnetic Storage: Not Present
LBA Mode: Supported
DMA Mode: Supported
IORDY: Supported
IORDY Disableable: Supported
[Device capabilities]
Drive can read: CD-R, CD-RW, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD+R DL, BD
Drive can write: CD-RW, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD+R DL, BD

SYNOLOGY iSCSI Storage

[General information]
Drive Model: SYNOLOGY iSCSI Storage
Drive Revision: 3.1
Device Type: Disk drive

Audio

nVIDIA GF104 - High Definition Audio Controller

Audio Adapter: nVIDIA GF104 - High Definition Audio Controller
Audio Controller Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0BEB&SUBSYS_34FC1458&REV_A1
High Definition Audio Codec: nVidia HDMI
Audio Codec Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE&DEV_0012&SUBSYS_10DE0012

Creative Technology SB X-Fi (CA20K2) Audio Controller

Audio Adapter: Creative Technology SB X-Fi (CA20K2) Audio Controller
Audio Controller Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_000B&SUBSYS_00431102&REV_03

Network

Intel 82579V (Lewisville) Gigabit Network Connection

[General information]
Network Card: Intel 82579V (Lewisville) Gigabit Network Connection
Vendor Description: Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection
MAC Address: F4-6D-04-xx-xx-xx
[Capabilities]
Maximum Link Speed: 1000 Mbps
Transmit Buffer Size: 775168 Bytes
Receive Buffer Size: 397824 Bytes
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1503&SUBSYS_849C1043&REV_05

Ports

Serial Ports

Parallel Ports

USB

Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1C2D

USB Hub

USB Hub

USB Hub

[Port1] : Périphérique USB composite

Device Manufacturer: Logitech
Product Name: USB Receiver
Serial Number: N/A
USB Version Supported: 2.00
Driver Description: Périphérique USB composite
Hardware ID: USB\VID_046D&PID_C52B

[Port2] : Périphérique d'entrée USB

Device Manufacturer: Contour Design
Product Name: Jog and Shuttle
Serial Number: N/A
USB Version Supported: 1.10
Driver Description: Périphérique d'entrée USB
Hardware ID: USB\VID_05F3&PID_0240

[Port3] : Rainbow Technologies USB SuperPro

Device Manufacturer: SafeNet Inc.
Product Name: USB UltraPro
Serial Number: N/A
USB Version Supported: 1.00
Driver Description: SafeNet USB SuperPro/UltraPro
Hardware ID: USB\VID_04B9&PID_0300

[Port4] : No Device Connected

[Port2] : Périphérique de stockage de masse USB

Device Manufacturer: Generic
Product Name: USB2.0-CRW
Serial Number: 20060413092100000
USB Version Supported: 2.00
Driver Description: Périphérique de stockage de masse USB
Hardware ID: USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0151

[Port3] : No Device Connected

[Port4] : No Device Connected

[Port5] : No Device Connected

[Port6] : No Device Connected

[Port2] : No Device Connected

Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1C26

USB Hub

USB Hub

[Port1] : Périphérique USB composite

Device Manufacturer: Logitech
Product Name: Logitech Illuminated Keyboard
Serial Number: N/A
USB Version Supported: 2.00
Driver Description: Périphérique USB composite
Hardware ID: USB\VID_046D&PID_C318

[Port2] : TouchChip Fingerprint Coprocessor

Device Manufacturer:
Product Name:
Serial Number:
USB Version Supported: 1.01
Driver Description: TouchChip Fingerprint Coprocessor
Hardware ID: USB\VID_147E&PID_2016

[Port3] : American Power Conversion USB UPS

Device Manufacturer: American Power Conversion
Product Name: Back-UPS RS 1500 LCD FW:849.H1 .I USB FW:H1
Serial Number: JB0847009073
USB Version Supported: 1.10
Driver Description: Onduleur USB American Power Conversion
Hardware ID: USB\VID_051D&PID_0002

[Port4] : Fast Security Aladdin USB Key

Device Manufacturer: AKS
Product Name: HASP HL 3.25
Serial Number: N/A
USB Version Supported: 2.00
Driver Description: SafeNet Inc. USB Key
Hardware ID: USB\VID_0529&PID_0001

[Port5] : Périphérique USB composite

Device Manufacturer: Creative Labs
Product Name: VF0560 Live! Cam Optia AF
Serial Number: 081202_A_06936
USB Version Supported: 2.00
Driver Description: Périphérique USB composite
Hardware ID: USB\VID_041E&PID_406D

[Port6] : No Device Connected

[Port7] : ASUS Bluetooth

Device Manufacturer:
Product Name:
Serial Number:
USB Version Supported: 1.10
Driver Description: ASUS Bluetooth
Hardware ID: USB\VID_0B05&PID_179C

[Port8] : No Device Connected

[Port2] : No Device Connected


----------



## speedlever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weedhopper*
> 
> Hi
> Thank you for answering.
> Here needed DATA :
> Note :
> Overclocking is set "AUTO"
> I'm using iSCSI Drive on Synology DS209
> OS : Win7/64
> Regards
> JP
> HWiNFO64 Version 3.90-1460
> snip


Umm, JP? I sorta had in mind that you would update your HW info in your My system part of your profile.

There *is* such a thing as TMI (too much info).









How about editing all that out of your post and updating your system in your profile?


----------



## kevindd992002

Oh my God! I don't know what to say. I mean man, really? You really thought we needed that much info?

System specs is filled up in your OCN control panel, as simple as that


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Longest..........post..........ever.


----------



## Celcius

Just wanted to post an update: today I got the gen3 version of the p8z68v-pro to replace the defective non-gen3 version that I originally received. Everything now shows up in the device manager and usb ports work great.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> Just wanted to post an update: today I got the gen3 version of the p8z68v-pro to replace the defective non-gen3 version that I originally received. Everything now shows up in the device manager and usb ports work great.


That is great news glad to hear Asus got things sorted for ya and I'll bet your happy about the upgrade


----------



## -Allen-

I have this annoying problem with the p8z68-V Pro where the bios will loop once before booting. It says something like AHCI mode: no hard drive detected! then the bios appears again and boots up fine. Not a huge problem, but having that 4 seconds really adds up.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Allen-*
> 
> I have this annoying problem with the p8z68-V Pro where the bios will loop once before booting. It says something like AHCI mode: no hard drive detected! then the bios appears again and boots up fine. Not a huge problem, but having that 4 seconds really adds up.


^have you disabled the marvell storage controller (in bios) if not than do so and also move all the peripherals plugged into the dark navy sata plugs if you have any to the other ones.


----------



## -Allen-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> ^have you disabled the marvell storage controller (in bios) if not than do so and also move all the peripherals plugged into the dark navy sata plugs if you have any to the other ones.


How do you disable it? I checked all over the bios, but cant seem to find it.


----------



## speedlever

Look under Advanced/Onboard Devices Configuration:


----------



## -Allen-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedlever*
> 
> Look under Advanced/Onboard Devices Configuration:


THANK YOU! I can now save around 15 seconds every day for the next 5 years


----------



## SimpleTech

I added comparison chart yesterday. Does it help answer most questions about all the different board models?


----------



## speedlever

Excellent idea. I like how you click on the charts and they expand.


----------



## JnLoader

Very slick and nice SimpleTech, your the man


----------



## echohack

For anyone with the double boot problem, make sure your hard drive isn't connected to marvels sata. Use the intel sata (any below top) And go into bios and disable it. Worked for me


----------



## truehighroller1

Ok so, this is my problem and I think I have it cornered here but would like a professionals help. I'm hoping some one here can maybe get me through this one or maybe get an Asus engineer to fix it for us. I'm having an issue with my chronos deluxe 240gb mushkin ssd that I just bought. To be more specific once I get to any random percent done under 50 on the expansion part of my Windows 7 install it fails and tells me that a file is missing or something along those lines.

I found this thread.

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/294064-30-p8z68-2600k-intel-install-windows-64bit

Which made me think this is my issue as well. My reasoning for that assumption is that I've done just about every single possible thing to get this ssd working at this point which is what this guy did apparently too before figuring out the issue was the bios...

Am I having this issue because I need to upgrade my raid rom or what ever these two things are listed in the beginning of the thread?

[How-to] Update Intel ME Firmware
[How-to] Update Intel RAID Option ROM

Or do I need to wait for Asus to fix this issue with a BIOS update??

I'm good at working with PCs so I won't have any problems upgrading the raid or me roms if need be.

Thank you for your help ahead of time. Awesome job with this thread as well.

I have the following setup sorry,

Antec 1200 Case
Strong little fans on the vrms and memory.
Corsair 850W HTX or what ever the best one is.
Asus P8Z68 Deluxe \ Gen 3
2600K / Water Cooled = Big Setup, Plenty cool.
Corsair 8GB DDR3 2000 2 X 4GB Kit
Asus ATI 6970
Creative Xtreme Gamer
Mushkin Chronos Deluxe 240GB SSD
Barracuda 1TB Sata II
DVD Burner
Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit

Update:

I called Asus and opened a trouble ticket with them in regards to the issue.
The tech had me try using the AHCI drivers from there website before the install on to the ssd and it failed as well with a file doesn't exist error message some percent through the extraction part of the install.

I can access the ssd fine in windows using my old raid 0 setup that I kept intact, thank god... So the SSD is fine.

I really wish some one would tell me about the me and raid rom update things mentioned in the beginning of this thread and if that's my issue or not.

Thanks again for any help with this issue.


----------



## Mieske666

Seems to me you could have a faulty installation medium. DVD i guess? See if you can make a bootable USB stick with the installation on it. Plenty of info on the net if you google it.

Mieske


----------



## truehighroller1

Thank you for the response. I went out and bought a new Blue Ray / DVD burner and burned a new DVD from a new 64bit Ultimate ISO image with SP1 built in to it which I got from Microsofts website " I purchased it through them. ". Also I had just installed this setup recently on my raid 0 setup that I'm running right now, so the original DVD was good as well but I did it to be safe.

Good suggestion though. Anything else you can think of?

Update:

I'm thinking more and more that this is going to end up being a BIOS issue.


----------



## Mieske666

You should really rule out the medium first. Optical drives are not always good either no matter they might be new or old. You rule it out by going the USB method. Installation is much faster that way also. It's always a pain to believe something isn't working but wouldn't you pound yourself in the face if it is after all this tiny thingy?

It very easy to make one:
You need a USB stick (offcourse) of min 4Gb (also called thumbdrive)
The original medium

steps:

1. Open an elevated command prompt (right click command prompt and schoose run as administrator)
2. type "diskpart"
3. type "list disk" This gives you the list of disks with id. Locate the usb stick and make a mental note of the number. Usually the last.
4. select it. type "select disk 4" 4 is in my system but it should be replaced with the id you have in your mental note ;-)
5. Now we clean it (so make sure that if you have stuff on it you want to keep. Make a backup of it before doing this). type "clean"
6. Partition it in one primary partition. Type : "create partition primary"
7. Make it active so the system can boot of it. Type "active"
8. Now we format it in fat32. type "format fs=fat32 quick"
9. We exit diskpart. Type "exit"
10. Put the dvd in and change path in command prompt eg e: Type "e:" or whatever drive letter the dvd has.
11. Writing a bootsector to the stick. Type "cd boot" and then type "bootsect /nt60 f:" f: should be changed to the drive letter of the usb stick
12. Copying the installation. Type "cd \" and then type "xcopy *.* /e /h" Then wait a while till it's done. You should find your own stuff to do here. Maybe polishing the screens or whatever...

If it's done you can boot from it with the asus board by pressing F8 while posting.

Regards,
Mieske

PS a few extra step will give you an EFI bootable usb... Even cooler!! ;-)

PSS. I always cheat in diskpart.... You can use short names as long as they are unique. "Select disk 4" could be phrased as "sel dis 4". I guess i hate typing


----------



## Mieske666

Another thing you could try is clone your old windows install... With parted magic. Is also very easy.. Really.

And yes it could be a bios thing. But then you are stuck... I'm trying to help you out here by giving some pointers how you could resolve...


----------



## truehighroller1

@ Mieske666

Thank you sir for that suggestion. I will make me a usb stick one.

Trying an image now. Thanks again sir. I will report back.


----------



## Mieske666

Good Luck with it.

Anyway just to answer your questions. Updating the ME firmware or the Raid firmware won't resolve this. So if it is really the BIOS then i guess waiting for Asus is the thing. I can't imagine it is this however. I'm booting fine from my SSD (OCZ Vertex 3).

Regards,
Mieske


----------



## Mieske666

And be really sure that you have your sata config setup as AHCI in the BIOS. If you use RAID you will really need the Intel Drivers loaded at the beginning of the windows setup. AHCI can use the microsoft ones. You can alway change it back to Raid after setup and installing the Intel Drivers. Or make a driver directory on the usb stick with the diskette version of the drivers and choose load drivers at the beginning ot the setup. Navigate to the usb stick and load.

But it's getting complictated that way.

So set AHCI in the BIOS to be sure.


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mieske666*
> 
> And be really sure that you have your sata config setup as AHCI in the BIOS. If you use RAID you will really need the Intel Drivers loaded at the beginning of the windows setup. AHCI can use the microsoft ones. You can alway change it back to Raid after setup and installing the Intel Drivers. Or make a driver directory on the usb stick with the diskette version of the drivers and choose load drivers at the beginning ot the setup. Navigate to the usb stick and load.
> But it's getting complictated that way.
> So set AHCI in the BIOS to be sure.


Reporting back lol.

That broke my raid lol. Luckily though I thought about clearing my bios and that worked.







Parted Magic dated 11/24/11, can't see the raid as a whole, as a raid 0 setup that is. It sees all the drives as separate. I did all the switching to raid, ide, ahci stuff already with and without, drivers etc..

I will try another image program though at this point.


----------



## Mieske666

Not pro RAID is always a pain in the but. Thing is Parted Magic is a small linux distro. It needs the drivers to see the RAID 0 as a disk. RAID 0 should be backed up more than anything in this world. RAID 0 is basically asking for trouble IMO. Not worth the risk of loosing data. Could you not backup your data and forget about this RAID 0 thing all together? That way you have an extra disk. RAID 1 is a thing i like. RAID 0 is asking for trouble.

The SSD is going to run little rounds around the RAID 0 when it comes to speed anyway.

Mieske


----------



## truehighroller1

The setup I'm headed for, is no Raids just the one ssd running at it's best which is 500MB read / write~.. I'm coming from a 5 yr run on Raid 0 with, count them, no issues







. I know it's amazing but it's true, not one issue the whole time.


----------



## Mieske666

The gods smile upon you









I like parted magic because of the tools clonezilla and some other rescue tools. Clonezilla to clone obvious. I always use clonezilla for cloning. I'm sure parted magic can be tweaked to see the raid 0 as a logical disk. But how should take some research.


----------



## Mieske666

BTW are you overclocked?


----------



## truehighroller1

I had it overclocked on my raid 0 yes but now, for the install, no. I have it set to stock, what the motherboard feels like doing that is. I'm trying Acronis Backup and Recovery now to see if that works or not....

I gave the guy at Asus my configuration details etc. today. I've been the cause of a BIOS update before for Asus so I wouldn't doubt another one caused by me. I had a ,,,,, trying to think here.... intel I want to say Core 2 Quad Q6600 that was a new rare last minute revision from intel. The BIOS on what ever motherboard I had at the time from Asus had to be updated to get along with the CPU, no lie. I had it all posted on extreme systems, I would have to dig it up though it was awhile ago.

I appreciate your help so far.

Update:

Paragon HDD to SSD. That's all I have to say, awesome program.. One hour left for the copy over. I will report back.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mieske666*
> 
> And be really sure that you have your sata config setup as AHCI in the BIOS. If you use RAID you will really need the Intel Drivers loaded at the beginning of the windows setup. AHCI can use the microsoft ones. You can alway change it back to Raid after setup and installing the Intel Drivers. Or make a driver directory on the usb stick with the diskette version of the drivers and choose load drivers at the beginning ot the setup. Navigate to the usb stick and load.
> But it's getting complictated that way.
> So set AHCI in the BIOS to be sure.


Just on this, I reinstalled my OS few days ago on RAID0. I first removed the RAID and re-created it, left BIOS to RAID (not AHCI). Installed Win7 using USB (Win7 SP1 64bit version) with no manual driver (just normal install), all went through fine.

Once it installed, I updated to latest RST (well 10.8 anyway).

I think he's going to single drive anyway, little different setup but thought I'd mention the above either way.


----------



## Mieske666

Oh well if it works it works. But it isn't the adviced route or you should load the drivers at windows setup. Then there should be no problem at all.

A Note on Paragon. You will probably need to realign your SSD after the cloning process.

Mieske


----------



## ney2x

update:

Lucid Virtu Driver v1.2.111.19705


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x*
> 
> update:
> Lucid Virtu Driver v1.2.111.19705


in the OP?


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Just on this, I reinstalled my OS few days ago on RAID0. I first removed the RAID and re-created it, left BIOS to RAID (not AHCI). Installed Win7 using USB (Win7 SP1 64bit version) with no manual driver (just normal install), all went through fine.
> Once it installed, I updated to latest RST (well 10.8 anyway).
> I think he's going to single drive anyway, little different setup but thought I'd mention the above either way.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mieske666*
> 
> Oh well if it works it works. But it isn't the advised route or you should load the drivers at windows setup. Then there should be no problem at all.
> A Note on Paragon. You will probably need to realign your SSD after the cloning process.
> Mieske


Ok update time. I ran paragon through windows and it failed with an I/O error about 4/5 through the whole os to ssd part and the drive dropped from windows. I'm going to go buy a wildfire or the hyperx 240gb tonight and see if either one works or not. Then if it works, I will have mushkin send me one that works I suppose or have them get us customers a new update, again..

I'm thinking it might be failing once it starts getting pounded by information but, I benched it and it was fine. I will run a surface scan I suppose and report back about that.

I also used the boot cd that comes with paragon when you purchase it and it failed as well by the way. I let it sit until 7am this morning starting from 11pm last night and it still wasn't done. My guess is it stopped being able to talk to the ssd again at some point. It made it to the end again about 4/5 through.


----------



## Mieske666

The SSD is failing on you.. Evidence enough i'd say. Sucks though!! The board cab handle SSD easy. Like in my experience.

Mieske


----------



## Mieske666

Luckily you seem to have enough money toss this aside as an it will settle itself issue. To my knowledge there is no surface scan for a SSD nor would be any good. Would be nice to have a good health check though. It's a rather new technology and things are not as they used to be..


----------



## truehighroller1

Sucks, well. This is by far the best learning experience I've had in awhile I must say lol.

A little money for Christmas yes







.

I went, and bought a Kingston Hyper X 240GB today, same issue same chip set " Sand Force 2281"...............................

I thought ok then, game on ***** lol and I went up and got the M4 instead by crucial 256GB, totally different chip set in it, same issue............... About 11% it stops with a file does not exist error message installation has been haulted....

Motherboard right???

Take MB and CPU back and exchange it get back to the house, same issue with the M4 SSD......................................................................................................................................
My brains explode all over my home office floor at this point lol..

One thing left,..

Memory. It's copying the DVD image to memory for installation, then it fails........ Thought about it earlier talking to my wife about it. I'll swap the memory out tomorrow. I will be testing it tonight though to see what a memory testing program can find if anything..

I'm running on my Raid 0 right now on the same motherboard " the new one that is " without a hitch. It's three WD RED3 320GB drives. I've had the setup for a year or so now I believe without a drop. They have a five year warranty on them. Hell it might be two years now or a little more..

Crossing fingers that the last thing I try is the solution. Thanks again. This is like a geek soap at this point







.

For the hell of it I went ahead and swapped the Sata 6GB cable and the Burner Sata II cable out for new ones and tried different memory lanes both to no avail as well







.


----------



## elbubi

*SimpleTech, thanks for this amazingly useful thread!!!*









One noob question:

Does the chipset inf posted (v9.2.3.1022) works well with z68 pro/gen3? Intel download page says "This download is intended for use with Intel® Desktop Boards" and that is only valid for DX79SI & DX79TO models (hence x79 chipset)









Kind Regards and thanks in advance.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbubi*
> 
> *SimpleTech, thanks for this amazingly useful thread!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One noob question:
> 
> Does the chipset inf posted (v9.2.3.1022) works well with z68 pro/gen3? Intel download page says "This download is intended for use with Intel® Desktop Boards" and that is only valid for DX79SI & DX79TO models (hence x79 chipset)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind Regards and thanks in advance.


It'll work with Z68. It specifies those X79 boards because it has the necessary files for them but it will still work with other platforms too (Z68, P67, X58, P55, P45, X38/X48, etc.).


----------



## elbubi

Thanks once again!!!


----------



## speedlever

SimpleTech, this is an incredibly invaluable thread... especially the first post with the update history and links to all the driver/BIOS updates for the various flavors of Z68 boards. Thanks so much for this.

Quick question: a visit to the Intel driver update utility showed a single file for RAID to be updated. A visit to the first post in this thread takes me to a page where there are two files to snag:









In this list, the Intel updater utility snagged the middle file (iata_cd). The other two came from the link in the OP. Why are they different? What is the purpose of the f6flpy-x64 zip file?

I used the iata_cd file and updated the IRST/RAID files. Is there anything different in the STOR_allOS file and/or the f6flpy file?

I found that a bit confusing.

Edit: this was for a recent build for someone else... not my build as depicted in my sig.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedlever*
> 
> SimpleTech, this is an incredibly invaluable thread... especially the first post with the update history and links to all the driver/BIOS updates for the various flavors of Z68 boards. Thanks so much for this.
> 
> Quick question: a visit to the Intel driver update utility showed a single file for RAID to be updated. A visit to the first post in this thread takes me to a page where there are two files to snag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this list, the Intel updater utility snagged the middle file (iata_cd). The other two came from the link in the OP. Why are they different? What is the purpose of the f6flpy-x64 zip file?
> 
> I used the iata_cd file and updated the IRST/RAID files. Is there anything different in the STOR_allOS file and/or the f6flpy file?
> 
> I found that a bit confusing.
> 
> Edit: this was for a recent build for someone else... not my build as depicted in my sig.


The floppy one is to either integrate into your OS disk or use before installing the OS (e.g. Windows XP needs this for AHCI mode).

The executables are needed post-OS.


----------



## speedlever

Thanks for the info.


----------



## ney2x

♪♫♪ Merry Christmas Everyone! ♪♫♫


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x*
> 
> ♪♫♪ Merry Christmas Everyone! ♪♫♫


Merry Christmas kabayan!


----------



## mikami

Does anyone know if "intel Boot Agent GE" can be disabled or its necessary ? It always shows up before the regular bios post. can't find an answer to this.

"intel pxe oprom" is disabled in the bios but it still shows up during boot unless this is something different?


----------



## LukaTCE

Should i just update drivers or also firmware from here http://www.station-drivers.com/page/asus/asus_p8z68_v_gen3.htm ?
And what is best driver download tool which detect driver and download


----------



## Offender_Mullet

SimpleTech,

Intel lan drivers 16.8 are out for our boards: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18713&ProdId=3299&lang=eng&OSVersion=Windows%207%20%2864-bit%29*&DownloadType=%0ADrivers%0A


----------



## lolvik

Hi there!

I'm getting a Z68 Deluxe Gen3 to replace my MSI card that I just dont like.
However, what I do like about it is how silly easy it is to flash the BIOS, and not to mention safe due to the double BIOS chips.

Anyone care to guide me through my first flash on the Deluxe in easy steps? Assuming I'm going to have to do it so, especially since I intend to keep the card for Ivy Bridge.

Thanks a lot, and happy holidays!


----------



## Stianby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolvik*
> 
> Hi there!
> I'm getting a Z68 Deluxe Gen3 to replace my MSI card that I just dont like.
> However, what I do like about it is how silly easy it is to flash the BIOS, and not to mention safe due to the double BIOS chips.
> Anyone care to guide me through my first flash on the Deluxe in easy steps? Assuming I'm going to have to do it so, especially since I intend to keep the card for Ivy Bridge.
> Thanks a lot, and happy holidays!


i placed the new bios file on a usb stick, and did it all through the UEFI (bios). Very simple very safe, i also have the gen3 version of the board. Asus EZ flash!


----------



## speedlever

I have upgraded the BIOS both from within AiSuite II running Windows 7 and from a USB stick within UEFI/BIOS. No problems either way.


----------



## alancsalt

No lucid logix driver for vista 32?

Seems only Win7 supports this IGP arrangement.


----------



## EmeraldICE

I just got this board up and running yesterday and have 3 quick questions.

1. If I'm using a discreet GPU do I still need to install the intel graphics drivers?

2. Is the EZ mode independent of the Advanced mode or are they tied together? If I hit "normal" on the EZ mode, and then go into advanced and change a few settings, it appears as though none of the EZ mode buttons are selected. I'm assuming this is normal?
I also noticed that when switching between any of the EZ modes or setting things myself in advanced I get a double boot after I "save and reset."

3. Which position is "disabled" for the EPU and TPU switches? I looked in the manual but it's really not helpful. I can't tell if it's the white box or the black box that's supposed to be the switch.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmeraldICE*
> 
> I just got this board up and running yesterday and have 3 quick questions.
> 1. If I'm using a discreet GPU do I still need to install the intel graphics drivers?
> 2. Is the EZ mode independent of the Advanced mode or are they tied together? If I hit "normal" on the EZ mode, and then go into advanced and change a few settings, it appears as though none of the EZ mode buttons are selected. I'm assuming this is normal?
> I also noticed that when switching between any of the EZ modes or setting things myself in advanced I get a double boot after I "save and reset."
> 3. Which position is "disabled" for the EPU and TPU switches? I looked in the manual but it's really not helpful. I can't tell if it's the white box or the black box that's supposed to be the switch.


the discrete gpu gets used as well by the lucid virtu , so yes
ez and advanced are tied, but changes may not show till reboot. disable the marvell controller in advanced/onboard devices configuration if not using it to get rid of seeming double boot
got me on number three...haven't needed to know that yet.......


----------



## speedlever

Both TPU and EPU work the same way. The black box is the switch position.


----------



## r3d33m3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedlever*
> 
> Both TPU and EPU work the same way. The black box is the switch position.


why is TPU disabled by default? shouldn't we all turn it on? o_o


----------



## r3d33m3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> the discrete gpu gets used as well by the lucid virtu , so yes.


don't understand this, can't we just disable it in BIOS and only install discrete GPU drivers, pretending the iGPU doesn't even exist? i'm planning on doing it that way^^ i see no beenfits from lucid virtu

edit: oh damn double post, can anonye plz merge my two psots? :S


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3d33m3r*
> 
> don't understand this, can't we just disable it in BIOS and only install discrete GPU drivers, pretending the iGPU doesn't even exist? i'm planning on doing it that way^^ i see no beenfits from lucid virtu
> edit: oh damn double post, can anonye plz merge my two psots? :S


Well, trying for maximum 3d11 points and max oc I did disable it, but it made no difference to score or stability, so it's left on now.


----------



## EmeraldICE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedlever*
> 
> Both TPU and EPU work the same way. The black box is the switch position.


Thanks so much!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3d33m3r*
> 
> don't understand this, can't we just disable it in BIOS and only install discrete GPU drivers, pretending the iGPU doesn't even exist? i'm planning on doing it that way^^ i see no beenfits from lucid virtu
> edit: oh damn double post, can anonye plz merge my two psots? :S


That's what I've done. You can disable iGPU in BIOS. In fact, it's disabled by default.
I looked up some videos and reviews of lucid virtu and it seems to just be a useless feature. There were even cases of iGPU taking on most of the work and leaving the discrete GPU running at around 8%. Not good.


----------



## owcraftsman

There is some benefit to using the iGPU if you do trans-coding with Lucid Virtu but doing so will limit your overclock, produce more heat and increase the total wattage demand. It's a trade off that has merit for those who need fast trans-coding/video conversion of large files using quick sync. The benefits when using a discrete card with iGPU enabled are it switches seamlessly between tasks ie. 3d Dx11 vs transcoding saving power on the discrete card when not needed but this comes at a cost of higher demand on the CPU. I for one see the cuda cores on a Nvidia card as a better option but that's for now because direct compute (iGPU) seems to be gaining strength.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> There is some benefit to using the iGPU if you do trans-coding with Lucid Virtu but doing so will limit your overclock, produce more heat and increase the total wattage demand. It's a trade off that has merit for those who need fast trans-coding/video conversion of large files using quick sync. The benefits when using a discrete card with iGPU enabled are it switches seamlessly between tasks ie. 3d Dx11 vs transcoding saving power on the discrete card when not needed but this comes at a cost of higher demand on the CPU. I for one see the cuda cores on a Nvidia card as a better option but that's for now because direct compute (iGPU) seems to be gaining strength.


If I don't have the Lucid Virtu software installed, does that constitute disabled?
If not, what does?


----------



## owcraftsman

I would say yes even if enable in bios. I only tested it briefly to see it working and had to install the software to get anything to work. That is to say there are three mode to choose from which is bond to the OS. Another example would be SSD caching which is dependent on the IRST software being installed to setup the cache. Other than a bit of confusion at POST I'd say it's best to leave it disabled in bios if not using the software. The same would be true with virtualization (IVT) if not using a virtual machine leave disabled.


----------



## alancsalt

CPU OC I have not tested in that respect, but as an aside, I've tested my GTX580's almost to the limit, and I can say it makes no difference to my 3DM11 results.

I've tried it enabled and disabled at my maximum settings so far. Same result. If anyone cares to check the 3DM11 thread, and the scores I've posted there lately, you'll know I'm not kidding when I say I've tested them that much. (I may have reached the limit, but wouldn't want to limit the possibility of more slight gains.)


----------



## lolvik

The Z68 deluxe Gen3 is getting Ivy Bridge support, right?

Also;
At the moment I can't get my CPU stable at anything above 4.6, even with 1.46vcore, but I can do 45 with 1.37ish.

Wrong thread, sort of, but do I just have a bad chip, or can I expect more when my Asus Z68 Deluxe Gen3 arrives? Currently using a MSI Z68 65 gen3


----------



## sxcdennis

Hello guys, so i bought the z68 vpro on black Friday at microcenter, along with the 2500k. During this time I had gotten my core to 47x with a vcore of 1.125v. I recently exchanged it because my motherboards power switch was defective and swapped it for a Asus z68 vpro GEN 3. I *thought* I could put in the same specs I did for my last motherboard, but it seems that this one fails and does not let me overclock as well. I may try to update this new bios, but I don't really expect much. Thanks very much OP for posting this.

EDIT:
Okay, i just tried to OC it again with the new bios, it still goes through with a boot loop. I've tried 1.35v with a 45x multiplier. I don't think that the Asus z68 v pro/gen3 is worth getting..They're not fully updated with the bios or something is completely wrong with them..


----------



## lolvik

Is it possible to use a SSD partition for ISR?
E.g a 59gb partition for a 128gb SSD?

Cause personally, I want to have my OS on the actual SSD, and not cached, and rather have ISR cache my steam folder etcetc.


----------



## fortunesolace

SimpleTech, when will you start the new thread for ASUS X79 boards?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fortunesolace*
> 
> SimpleTech, when will you start the new thread for ASUS X79 boards?


Probably sometime this weekend.


----------



## Perkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sxcdennis*
> 
> Hello guys, so i bought the z68 vpro on black Friday at microcenter, along with the 2500k. During this time I had gotten my core to 47x with a vcore of 1.125v. I recently exchanged it because my motherboards power switch was defective and swapped it for a Asus z68 vpro GEN 3. I *thought* I could put in the same specs I did for my last motherboard, but it seems that this one fails and does not let me overclock as well. I may try to update this new bios, but I don't really expect much. Thanks very much OP for posting this.
> EDIT:
> Okay, i just tried to OC it again with the new bios, it still goes through with a boot loop. I've tried 1.35v with a 45x multiplier. I don't think that the Asus z68 v pro/gen3 is worth getting..They're not fully updated with the bios or something is completely wrong with them..


I have a Z68-V Pro Gen 3 now, used to have a P67 Pro, had issues, RMA'd and bought this new board.

Same issues with getting a stable overclock above 4.5Ghz. I have to run 1.35v shown in bios to get 4.5 stable, used to be higher over clock on the P67 Pro, think 4.8 was around that voltage before.

The one setting that helped me get above 4.5 was - Enable PLL Overvoltage = Auto - Setting Enable or Disable = Fail to boot into windows.
But I cannot get it stable no matter what voltage.

I think you are correct that this board needs some love in the Bios area.

Out of interest, anyone know what Matrix 1.02.71 in the Ai Suite listed here is for? It doesn't show on the Asus site, and I cannot find a description of what it does.

Cheers


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perkul*
> 
> I have a Z68-V Pro Gen 3 now, used to have a P67 Pro, had issues, RMA'd and bought this new board.
> Same issues with getting a stable overclock above 4.5Ghz. I have to run 1.35v shown in bios to get 4.5 stable, used to be higher over clock on the P67 Pro, think 4.8 was around that voltage before.
> The one setting that helped me get above 4.5 was - Enable PLL Overvoltage = Auto - Setting Enable or Disable = Fail to boot into windows.
> But I cannot get it stable no matter what voltage.
> I think you are correct that this board needs some love in the Bios area.
> Out of interest, anyone know what Matrix 1.02.71 in the Ai Suite listed here is for? It doesn't show on the Asus site, and I cannot find a description of what it does.
> Cheers


You mean the non-GEN3 P8Z68-V is even better in terms of overclocking?


----------



## Perkul

Nope, sorry.
I mean I had the Asus P67-Pro before, and had better overclocks with lower voltage on that board,
than I do have now with the newer Z68-V Pro Gen3.

It could be the new board needs some tweaking, or it could be that the old board when set at auto voltage and multiplier set to x50 set
gave a voltage of 1.58v shown in CPU-Z and AiSuite when benching with Prime. Less than a minute when I spotted it but still...

Should be a warning message given from Asus about their Auto Voltage. Have read a few people have had that happen.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perkul*
> 
> Nope, sorry.
> I mean I had the Asus P67-Pro before, and had better overclocks with lower voltage on that board,
> than I do have now with the newer Z68-V Pro Gen3.
> It could be the new board needs some tweaking, or it could be that the old board when set at auto voltage and multiplier set to x50 set
> gave a voltage of 1.58v shown in CPU-Z and AiSuite when benching with Prime. Less than a minute when I spotted it but still...
> Should be a warning message given from Asus about their Auto Voltage. Have read a few people have had that happen.


Oh ok. I wonder about the difference between the non-GEN3 and GEN3 though, if there is. It was already old info that the P67 is a better overclocker than the Z68.

Why is there no BIOS updates for the GEN3 boards, anyway?!


----------



## sxcdennis

For me yes, the z68 v-pro non gen3 was better in terms of overclocking...


----------



## lolvik

Well, the diference in overclocking potential will vary from board to board regardles, even within the same model, just like cpu's.


----------



## alancsalt

Must admit, I had better luck OCing on a P8P67 Pro than on my P8Z68 Deluxe Gen3......


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sxcdennis*
> 
> For me yes, the z68 v-pro non gen3 was better in terms of overclocking...


How so?


----------



## sxcdennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> How so?


As I stated earlier, for the asus z68 vpro, i had a stable vcore at 1.125v with 4700Mhz.
Right *NOW* I have the Asus z68 vpro Gen3 with a semi-stable(not completely tested/still in tests) vcore at 1.25V with 4500Mhz.

This is a photo of the very first test i ran for my old motherboard:


----------



## kevindd992002

Is Version 110914 the latest version of the AS Media USB 3.0 controller firmware for the P8Z68-V/GEN3 board?


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sxcdennis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> How so?
> 
> 
> 
> As I stated earlier, for the asus z68 vpro, i had a stable vcore at 1.125v with 4700Mhz.
> Right *NOW* I have the Asus z68 vpro Gen3 with a semi-stable(not completely tested/still in tests) vcore at 1.25V with 4500Mhz.
> 
> This is a photo of the very first test i ran for my old motherboard:
Click to expand...

With Turbo Mode and other power saving features enabled CPUz etc will report the lower vcore when not under a load it's very doubtful your chip was able to run at 4.7 with a 1.125 vcore at 100% load. You should note the vcore your system is using at the point when the 100% load is running to know what vcore your bios is applying to achieve stability. That said it's not unusual for different bios to require different voltage settings. When they rewrite the bios many times the defaults & offsets for PLL overvoltage & LLC etc will change or be tweaked, albeit minutely changed they will make an OC that was on the edge of stability no longer stable. Usually the changes are for the better but remember they are catered to the majority of users and don't always benefit everyone as you no doubt have noticed. In the end most updates offer other benefits that makes it worth while to start over and restabilize your OC rather than reverting back to a previous bios or motherboard for that matter. From all I've read there is no difference in ability to Overclock between P67 Z68 / B3/Gen3 the difference are the overhead a users takes advantage of ie. a user may enable the iGPU with a Z68 which is not available on a P67 which creates overhead that limits your overclock. However most the extra overhead can be disabled in bios making them equal in terms of OCing but I've seen no convening evidence documented that separates a Z68 B3 from G3 when it comes to OCing *ability*.


----------



## lolvik

Have to agree with craftsman.
I highly doubt the fact that you managed 4.7ghz at 1.125. - The lowest vcore in the sandy stable club in 1.17, and that's at 4ghz. And the lowest vcore at 4.7ghz is 1.3v.

Either your CPU were far, far from stable, or you read the wrong voltage. 1.125 could've been the i/o.

Personally I need 1.4ish for 4.6ghz. Anything above wont boot, even at 1.5vcore.


----------



## sxcdennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> With Turbo Mode and other power saving features enabled CPUz etc will report the lower vcore when not under a load it's very doubtful your chip was able to run at 4.7 with a 1.125 vcore at 100% load. You should note the vcore your system is using at the point when the 100% load is running to know what vcore your bios is applying to achieve stability. That said it's not unusual for different bios to require different voltage settings. When they rewrite the bios many times the defaults & offsets for PLL overvoltage & LLC etc will change or be tweaked, albeit minutely changed they will make an OC that was on the edge of stability no longer stable. Usually the changes are for the better but remember they are catered to the majority of users and don't always benefit everyone as you no doubt have noticed. In the end most updates offer other benefits that makes it worth while to start over and restabilize your OC rather than reverting back to a previous bios or motherboard for that matter. From all I've read there is no difference in ability to Overclock between P67 Z68 / B3/Gen3 the difference are the overhead a users takes advantage of ie. a user may enable the iGPU with a Z68 which is not available on a P67 which creates overhead that limits your overclock. However most the extra overhead can be disabled in bios making them equal in terms of OCing but I've seen no convening evidence documented that separates a Z68 B3 from G3 when it comes to OCing *ability*.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolvik*
> 
> Have to agree with craftsman.
> I highly doubt the fact that you managed 4.7ghz at 1.125. - The lowest vcore in the sandy stable club in 1.17, and that's at 4ghz. And the lowest vcore at 4.7ghz is 1.3v.
> Either your CPU were far, far from stable, or you read the wrong voltage. 1.125 could've been the i/o.
> Personally I need 1.4ish for 4.6ghz. Anything above wont boot, even at 1.5vcore.


It is true that I may of read the voltage wrong, but by all means this motherboard is still not as good as the last one without doubt. I can't even load windows anymore with the vcore of 1.25 with 4500mhz. Perhaps it was at 1.25v, but in definitively this new motherboard cannot perform as well or tweak as well as the old one...I'll try my best to get some time to provide you all with some pictures of this when I can.


----------



## HaZarD SFD

Just joined. Been loving my Z68 G3.

JUST a small FYI

2500k
P8Z68 Dlx G3
Kingston Genesis Hyper X 1600hz 8Gb
Coolermaster Hyper 212 Plus (2x 140mm Fans in Pull)
ASUS 6950 2G DCII
Coolermaster 932 Advanced
Coolermaster 1000W PSU
A-Data SSD 120G 510 (Updated FW) OS
640G/120G Drives for Data and Backup

Benched on AIR at 5GHZ with temps near 81C max.

Runs 4.3 (Max 61C Load / 29C Idle)

Running atm Completely Stock

I am having major BSOD and random at that. I will add my Dump files if anyone can decipher em.

Looking forward to reading through all 38 pages of this thread.


----------



## HaZarD SFD

ALSO.. Is anyone having issues running AI Suite? Anytime I click on a button in the software it hangs up for 10seconds before anything happens.

Have Done a clean OS install after doing a FW update on the SSD and did it again after the install to make 100% sure. DIdnt install AI Suite to have the issue come back.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaZarD SFD*
> 
> Just joined. Been loving my Z68 G3.
> 
> I am having major BSOD and random at that. I will add my Dump files if anyone can decipher em.
> Looking forward to reading through all 38 pages of this thread.


http://www.overclock.net/a/common-bsod-error-code-list-for-overclocking

http://www.overclock.net/t/935829/the-overclockers-bsod-code-list

If you didn't read the error codes, there are ways to retrieve them. Downloading the free version of "WhoCrashed" for example.

Might help.


----------



## Perkul

I don not install AiSuite anymore. That gets rid of all the issues it could ever cause me.

I have had more luck after changing my PLL voltage to 1.9 and enabling overvoltage, I can run at 5Ghz, doesn't get about 65c but I get a random BSOD either 124 or 101.
It can boot up to 54 but hangs in a benchmark. probably a good chip to someone who knows what there doing.

That is with using 4x4GB so might try just the 2x4 now. Plus the RAM is 2 different sets, although both GSkill.

No issues with running 4.6 with Offset voltage + 0.030
PLL Auto PLL O/Voltage Auto.
rest at Voltage at Auto
C3 &C6 Disabled. Seems to have removed a few BSOD.


----------



## bodean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaZarD SFD*
> 
> ALSO.. Is anyone having issues running AI Suite? Anytime I click on a button in the software it hangs up for 10seconds before anything happens.
> Have Done a clean OS install after doing a FW update on the SSD and did it again after the install to make 100% sure. DIdnt install AI Suite to have the issue come back.


Yes, hangs a lot


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Just a f.y.i. with the new Intel INF Driver - 9.3.0.1019

When I installed it, it still didn't recognize a driver in Device Manager. Then, when in Windows Update it gave an option for the Intel Management Engine, so I applied that (something I never do) and that worked.

However, with the previous version of the INF driver I did not have such an issue. Everything was recognized upon install. Anyone else experience that?


----------



## discoprince

hi, i have a 120gb SATA 3 SSD and a 6gb/s WD 1TB HDD both plugged into the intel sata 3 ports. I want to get a 60GB SSD to use as a cache for my HDD on my z68 asus.
My question is are the marvell sata 3 ports safe to use if i bump my HDD up to one of them and have two sata 3 SSD's on the intel ones?


----------



## speedlever

The Marvell ports are for data drives only. Not OS drives. Keeping that in mind, you should be fine bumping your SATA3 data drive to the Marvell ports.


----------



## Stianby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedlever*
> 
> The Marvell ports are for data drives only. Not OS drives. Keeping that in mind, you should be fine bumping your SATA3 data drive to the Marvell ports.


Is it possible to use caching from the marvell ports?
Only the deluxe boards have the hyperduo function from marvell right?


----------



## HaZarD SFD

PC has been up for 32hours. Reseated the RAM and Video card... No BSOD at all since.

Will add my build to my signature later. All on fan cooling.


----------



## speedlever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stianby*
> 
> Is it possible to use caching from the marvell ports?
> Only the deluxe boards have the hyperduo function from marvell right?


I don't believe you can use the Marvell ports with the cache drive. I'm really in over my head here. But the way I read the specs, for IRST to function, you have to use the Intel ports. It's hard for me to imagine caching any drive but the OS/programs drive. I recently set a system up like this (64Gig M4 caching a 1.0 TB Hitachi OS/programs drive) and the system just flies.

From the IRST installer readme:

Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology is designed to provide
functionality for the following Storage Controllers:
RAID Controllers:
- Intel(R) Desktop/Workstation/Server Express Chipset SATA RAID Controller
- Intel(R) Mobile Express Chipset SATA RAID Controller
- Intel(R) ICH7MDH SATA RAID Controller
- Intel(R) ICH7R/DH SATA RAID Controller

AHCI Controllers:
- Intel(R) Desktop/Workstation/Server Express Chipset SATA AHCI Controller
- Intel(R) Mobile Express Chipset SATA AHCI Controller
- Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series SATA AHCI Controller
- Intel(R) 5 Series 4 Port SATA AHCI Controller
- Intel(R) 5 Series 6 Port SATA AHCI Controller
- Intel(R) ICH10D/DO SATA AHCI Controller
- Intel(R) ICH10R SATA AHCI Controller
- Intel(R) EP80579 SATA AHCI Controller
- Intel(R) ICH9M-E/M SATA AHCI Controller
- Intel(R) ICH9R/DO/DH SATA AHCI Controller
- Intel(R) ICH7M/MDH SATA AHCI Controller
- Intel(R) ICH7R/DH SATA AHCI Controller


----------



## Mpadron428

For my p8z68 v/gen3 board do i want my hdmi cable plugged into my board or into my gpu. and also for my smart response tech do i want my operating system on my 64gb ssd or my harddrive??


----------



## X-Legend

How's it going fellas? Splendid thread you have here - very well put together. I was hoping to get some guidance on my first overclocked machine. I've posted this in a similar thread on another forum, but I figure it doesn't hurt to have a few extra opinions. Here's my system specs (at least the pertinent ones when it comes to overclocking):


CPU: Intel Core i7 2700k @ 3.5ghz stock (for now)
Case: NZXT Phantom
Fans: 6 stock NZXT fans (2x top, 2x side, 1x back, 1x front)
Heatsink: Noctua NH-D14
Motherboard: Asus P8Z68-V/Gen3
RAM: G.SKill RipjawX 2x4GB - 1600mhz, 9-9-9-24 1.5v
PSU: XFX Core Edition PRO750W

I was shooting for a 4.5ghz clock rate. My BIOS settings are as follows:


X.M.P profile enabled with VRAM voltage and timings set to manual (manufacturer settings):
Multiplier: 4.5 across the board
Internal PLL: Enabled
LLC: Medium
VRM Frequecy: Auto
Phase Control: Standard
Offset: -0.010v
Everything else is set to default.

Here's some stats while running LinX at 20 cycles (about an hour):


































On load, max temperatures sit at around 71c, averaging at about 68c. vcore fluctuates between 1.272v-1.304v. On idle, vcore fluctuates between 0.952v-1.096v and temperatures sit at around 28c-30c.

Any tips to lowering core voltage and increasing clock rate while maintaining a decent temperature or perhaps increasing stability of my current overclock? I'd prefer to keep the power saving options on since I'll be leaving my machine on practically 24/7. I'm not sure what some of those BIOS settings do, so I'm a little hesitant on adjusting them without proper guidance. Also, is it normal for the vcore and clock rate to fluctuate so much on idle? One second it's at 1.6ghz at 0.9957 vcore, then next it's at 4.5ghz at 1.1407 vcore. Running Prime95, CPU-Z shows that the vcore stays at 1.280v. That seems odd to me, because Linx does not stress the processor at 100% full load, yet the vcore went above the Prime95 load. Is there a setting I need to adjust in the BIOS or is this normal behavior for the vcore and clock rate to fluctuate so much at idle?

I'd prefer to keep the power save BIOS options on, since I'll be leaving my comp on pretty much 24/7.

If you couldn't tell by now, I'm new to overclocking, so any tips are greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

EDIT: On a side note, are these temperatures a bit high for a Noctua NH-D14 or am I just being overcautious? Seems like I should be getting lower temps.


----------



## lolvik

Dont think you can chache a HD that's not containing your OS, though,.


----------



## MadeMeCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolvik*
> 
> Dont think you can chache a HD that's not containing your OS, though,.


You can cache any drive visible in Windows. E.G. An SSD dedicated as an OS boot drive and a 2nd SSD caching a HDD


----------



## Stianby

I have red my MB manual, and some articles on the web, and my understanding is this:

Intel smart response technology can be used if both drives are connected to the intel controller. I.e if you have a systemdrive on a 3 Gb/s port and a SSD on the 6 Gb/s port you can use the SSD to cache the mechanical drive on the 3 Gb/s port. In other words the Intel caching only works on drives on the intel controller.

Marvell's caching version is a bit slower, but in my mind more versatile. Marvell's Hyperduo system can cache any drive from any controller. So if you have a mechanical drive on the intel controller you can cache it through the Marvell 6 Gb/s ports.

I'm trying to set up a cache right now using the marvell system, and i'll let you know how that fares . . .

EDIT: well the marvell system won't work with disks from two different controllers, seeing as the only marvell controllers on my board are 6 Gb/s ones, i doubt i'll ever use this


----------



## lolvik

Hmm

Oh well, my bad then.

Personally I have a 120gig Corsair Performance Pro, and I just skipped the whole caching. I prefer having a dedicated OS-disk. Even though I must say I wouldnt mind having my steam-folder cached.
Maybe I'll invest in a 40ish SSD at a later point tho.


----------



## speedlever

It depends on the application. The system I built using a 64 GB SSD to cache the 1 TB drive was for my MIL. She would not know to re-direct data files and misc junk files to a mechanical drive. I figured it was the best compromise to use a SSD to cache a fast HD... and sure enough, it works super. Now if money was no object and I could use a huge SSD, it wouldn't matter so much. But at current SSD prices, it didn't make any sense. And the SRT technology works great, so no reason not to do so.

In fact, I'm a little envious of her system, even though I have an 80GB SSD for my OS and programs and run a 2500k processor OC'd at 44x She has a nice open case with good airflow, a fresh install of Win7/64, and her PC (without benchmarking) seems to easily match the speed of my PC in general operation. it runs cooler too... and using the same HSF as I use.


----------



## lolvik

Anyone care to explain how the offset voltage actually works?
I'm getting 1.46v idle, and 1.38v load.. ;c


----------



## Perkul

Is that not vdroop doing it's thing?
Edit: That's not right, that's not how it works lol.

Anyone know what > *Matrix 1.02.71* < in the Ai Suite listed here is for? It doesn't show on the Asus site, and I cannot find a description of what it does.


----------



## error-id10t

It doesn't do anything.. at least for me. Try installing and nothing happens .. but there were few others too that are missing but were listed, I'm thinking this release included new additions maybe for the new boards (non-z68/p67).


----------



## Greg.m

@SimpleTech

Thanx mate for your super useful threads and for keeping them up to date








I just flashed my MIVE-Z with the latest bios 1004 - hope the double boot issue is finally fixed...


----------



## kevindd992002

Is Version 110914 the latest version of the AS Media USB 3.0 controller firmware for the P8Z68-V/GEN3 board?


----------



## speedlever

Hey ST,

The link for the INF driver (and other drivers) is back to the French site. Is there anything I can do on my end to redirect it to an English site when this happens? I was trying to pick up some updates for a P8Z68V board.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedlever*
> 
> Hey ST,
> 
> The link for the INF driver (and other drivers) is back to the French site. Is there anything I can do on my end to redirect it to an English site when this happens? I was trying to pick up some updates for a P8Z68V board.


A lot of websites don't like hotlinking due to bandwidth issues. I'm too lazy to upload each file and find that when the link does change on Station Drivers that it's usually because a new version is available.

BTW, their website is based in France, hence the French dialect.


----------



## speedlever

Understand the French part. I just want access to the English side of things.







How can I accomplish that?

I haven't found the updated drivers elsewhere... yet.


----------



## dartuil

i can read french for you


----------



## Griff65

Hi folks just wondering if the ram i have ordered for my i5 2500k and P8Z68-V/GEN3 combo is ideal for the job?

The ram I have ordered is 8GB G.Skill DDR3 PC3-17000 2133MHz RipjawsX Series (11-11-11-30)

I have read since ordering that ram faster than 1333MHz is not really beneficial or supported by the i5.

Hoping to put a 4.5MHz clock on it and maybe a little more if I'm lucky.

Cheers


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Griff65*
> 
> Hi folks just wondering if the ram i have ordered for my i5 2500k and P8Z68-V/GEN3 combo is ideal for the job?
> 
> The ram I have ordered is 8GB G.Skill DDR3 PC3-17000 2133MHz RipjawsX Series (11-11-11-30)
> 
> I have read since ordering that ram faster than 1333MHz is not really beneficial or supported by the i5.
> 
> Hoping to put a 4.5MHz clock on it and maybe a little more if I'm lucky.
> 
> Cheers


It's been my experience that running memory at higher than 1600 effects stability, higher overclocks and therefore performance. In other words you'll see better performance running a higher CPU clock than a higher memory memory frequency. I always recommend spending the extra funds on an SSD vs premium memory for those reasons and for even more noticeable performance gain. If you still have the opportunity to return them I would, if not, the good news is you can tighten the timings considerably with that kit when running at 1600 to say 9-9-9-24-1t. I'd say 4.6 is not out of reach running them at that speed where 4.2 may be your max at 2133 but it's hard to know for sure with out testing/benching your config. GL


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Griff65*
> 
> Hi folks just wondering if the ram i have ordered for my i5 2500k and P8Z68-V/GEN3 combo is ideal for the job?
> The ram I have ordered is 8GB G.Skill DDR3 PC3-17000 2133MHz RipjawsX Series (11-11-11-30)
> I have read since ordering that ram faster than 1333MHz is not really beneficial or supported by the i5.
> Hoping to put a 4.5MHz clock on it and maybe a little more if I'm lucky.
> Cheers


I have these. The G.Skill F3-17000CL9D-8GBXLD Ripjaws X 8GB (2x4GB) PC3-17000 (2133MHz) DDR3 Dual Channel RAM, 2x240-pin DIMMs, Non ECC Unbuffered, 9-11-9-28, 1.65v, 6 Layers, Lifetime Warranty. There is a variation with slightly different timings, the F3-17000CL9D-8GBXM 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3-2133 (PC3 17000) DDR3 Dual Channel RAM, 2x240-pin DIMMs, Non ECC Unbuffered, 9-11-10-28-2N.

Top ones are red with fans and cost more than the second lot, blue, no fans. I have both in two different PCs. The only place I see a difference to 1600MHz is in synthetic benchmarks like 3D11.

Considering my 124 problem benching over 5050MHz and owcraftsman's comments on stability I'm going to have to do a round of testing with the ram at 1600MHz.


----------



## lolvik

What's the latest bios for the Deluxe gen3 board?


----------



## grunion

Question?
Got a P8Z68 DELUXE/GEN3 and it shows this in DM..

"CODE 10 HD AUDIO WON'T START"

Any ideas?


----------



## bodean

Never could get the Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver: 16.8 to work on the P8Z68-V/Gen3
Driver always crashes, no clue why. Win 7


----------



## ney2x

Intel Network driver version 16.8 has a lot of reported problems at intel forum (mine is disabled everytime I restart my computer). Better to use version 16.7 which is stable.


----------



## kevindd992002

Is there a way to update the Intel Gbe rom?


----------



## speedlever

16.8 fails on the initial boot after installation, but is stable after that in reboots in both installations where I've upgraded to 16.8.


----------



## bodean

Thanks


----------



## elysion

Hi all
I have this cold boot issue on my Z68 Deluxe, I do use a multiplier by 48, can i disable the PLL voltage to be still stable, to what multiplier do I have to go down 46, 45?
I am desperate for a fix, it started 3 days ago (running for 4 months okay with occasionally boot issues) and i always have to clear the CMOS and to load the OC BIOS again.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elysion*
> 
> Hi all
> I have this cold boot issue on my Z68 Deluxe, I do use a multiplier by 48, can i disable the PLL voltage to be still stable, to what multiplier do I have to go down 46, 45?
> I am desperate for a fix, it started 3 days ago (running for 4 months okay with occasionally boot issues) and i always have to clear the CMOS and to load the OC BIOS again.


I have to switch at 4.6 to be stable. As for your other issue give us your current bios settings sounds like you were on the edge of stability to begin with, "occasionally boot issues".


----------



## Mikuni

The link for Ai Suite II doens't work anymore.


----------



## p3zjb

My P8Z68-V/Gen3 should be arriving Tuesday. Is the Intel LAN v16.8 driver still buggy?


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3zjb*
> 
> My P8Z68-V/Gen3 should be arriving Tuesday. Is the Intel LAN v16.8 driver still buggy?


I haven't had any issues with it at all, but people are reporting problems so stick with version 16.7 if you want.


----------



## r3d33m3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikuni*
> 
> The link for Ai Suite II doens't work anymore.


you don't need it , go to the offiical asus site, they updated their ai suite on the 15th of december.


----------



## mudslag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is Version 110914 the latest version of the AS Media USB 3.0 controller firmware for the P8Z68-V/GEN3 board?


Its 1.14.1.0


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offender_Mullet*
> 
> I haven't had any issues with it at all, but people are reporting problems so stick with version 16.7 if you want.


What kind of problems?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mudslag*
> 
> Its 1.14.1.0


Dude, that is the driver version. I was asking about the firmware version, ever wonder why the number series that I gave is completely different from the one you mentioned?


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What kind of problems?


I've read it misidentifies the nic as a 82579LM (if you have the 82579V) upon initial reboot after installing, the Intel PXE rom shows up upon boot even though it's disabled in the bios and connection is intermittently lost causing the user to unplug then replug the network cable back in. I've only read that on a few sites, so not sure how widespread the issue is.


----------



## p3zjb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What kind of problems?
> Dude, that is the driver version. I was asking about the firmware version, ever wonder why the number series that I gave is completely different from the one you mentioned?


3 posts on the previous page:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bodean*
> 
> Never could get the Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver: 16.8 to work on the P8Z68-V/Gen3
> Driver always crashes, no clue why. Win 7


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x*
> 
> Intel Network driver version 16.8 has a lot of reported problems at intel forum (mine is disabled everytime I restart my computer). Better to use version 16.7 which is stable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedlever*
> 
> 16.8 fails on the initial boot after installation, but is stable after that in reboots in both installations where I've upgraded to 16.8.


----------



## Mikuni

Having issues too with Intel 16,8 lan driver; the adapter seems to ~dissapear sometimes after reboot for a few seconds, and comes back with the manual IP settings blank, so I gotta set it all back everytime.

Ai Suite II: the version in the support/utilities for the P8Z68-V Pro going through their website is older than the one that was linked here.


----------



## kevindd992002

Oh ok, so I just downgrade to 16.7 and it would be stable? I didn't experience any problems with 16.8 though.


----------



## Mieske666

Why fix it when you don't experience any problems?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mieske666*
> 
> Why fix it when you don't experience any problems?


Well, I just noticed the problem now regarding the Intel OROM showing up even though it is disabled in BIOS.


----------



## Offender_Mullet

I updated the Intel option rom 11.0.0.1339 in my bios and installed Intel RST 11.0.0.1032. Everything is smooth and stable.

Here are my AS SSD/ATTO benchmarks of my raid 0 Mushkin 120's w/ 128 stripe aligned to 1024 with the updates:










The ATTO is slower compared to the .1109 Orom and 11.5 RST Alpha I had before.


----------



## Griff65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> It's been my experience that running memory at higher than 1600 effects stability, higher overclocks and therefore performance. In other words you'll see better performance running a higher CPU clock than a higher memory memory frequency. I always recommend spending the extra funds on an SSD vs premium memory for those reasons and for even more noticeable performance gain. If you still have the opportunity to return them I would, if not, the good news is you can tighten the timings considerably with that kit when running at 1600 to say 9-9-9-24-1t. I'd say 4.6 is not out of reach running them at that speed where 4.2 may be your max at 2133 but it's hard to know for sure with out testing/benching your config. GL


Ram now RMA for a 1600 kit, new build not going well as i now have a VGA Red Led error on.

This is the Third Asus Mobo out of Four that has given me major problems, no wonder I have Grey hair....


----------



## Mieske666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Well, I just noticed the problem now regarding the Intel OROM showing up even though it is disabled in BIOS.


Orom is related to Inter RST if you use raid. De network driver has nothing to do with this. There is howerever also an PXE boot option during startup when enabled.

To disable Orom messages in post goto to UEFI bios during boot by pressing del. Go to advanced mode. Then to Boot Now select option ROM messages and select the option keep current. Save and exit.

To disbale PXE Network boot. Same as before but not go to boot.Got advanced. Choose onboard devices configuration. Disable intel PXE Oprom. Save and exit.

That's all there is to it. It has all nothing to do with the driver you use.

Misja


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mieske666*
> 
> Orom is related to Inter RST if you use raid. De network driver has nothing to do with this. There is howerever also an PXE boot option during startup when enabled.
> To disable Orom messages in post goto to UEFI bios during boot by pressing del. Go to advanced mode. Then to Boot Now select option ROM messages and select the option keep current. Save and exit.
> To disbale PXE Network boot. Same as before but not go to boot.Got advanced. Choose onboard devices configuration. Disable intel PXE Oprom. Save and exit.
> That's all there is to it. It has all nothing to do with the driver you use.
> Misja


Actually, we have the same POV here. I know it has nothing to do with the driver but as I've said it is there with 16.8. This is also reported by many 16.8 users. All the settings you explained, I already have them set exactly how you explained even before. I downgraded to 16.7 and the PXE boot went away.


----------



## Mieske666

Well that's weird. I have 16.8 and there is no issue..... Maybe a gen3 thingy?

Well 16.7 was fine as well anyway


----------



## speedlever

I'm running 16.8 on a P8Z68V Pro/1101 and a P8Z68V/0902. No issues other than the first boot after install.


----------



## kevindd992002

So what are the issues that are very infamous right now with 16.8?


----------



## Mieske666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So what are the issues that are very infamous right now with 16.8?


Other then a first boot problem after install wich never occured on my system.... None?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mieske666*
> 
> Other then a first boot problem after install wich never occured on my system.... None?


Weird. I just read a few pages back that there are many problems. Did you see that?


----------



## Mieske666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Weird. I just read a few pages back that there are many problems. Did you see that?


Yeah i did. But there weren't that many problems to begin with. Happy users don't complain. Many of those with a problem reported everything was fine after first boot.


----------



## Mikuni

Anyone got a working link for 16.7 straight from intel site to download?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikuni*
> 
> Anyone got a working link for 16.7 straight from intel site to download?


http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=20679


----------



## p3zjb

I installed 16.8 drivers two days ago and have had no problems.


----------



## aphexpusher

The Latest AI Suite 2 for the Maximus IV Gene-Z with the usb 3.0 boost is gone. Anyone have another link or could perhaps upload it for me? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Mieske666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aphexpusher*
> 
> The Latest AI Suite 2 for the Maximus IV Gene-Z with the usb 3.0 boost is gone. Anyone have another link or could perhaps upload it for me? I would really appreciate it.


Here


----------



## aphexpusher

when I try and download it says "the download cannot be saved because an unknown error occurred." any thoughts?


----------



## Mieske666

Actually no. Maybe the site is down?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aphexpusher*
> 
> when I try and download it says "the download cannot be saved because an unknown error occurred." any thoughts?


Replace *ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw* with *http://dlcdnet.asus.com*. Also, Mieke's link had a grammatical error. It should be:

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/AISuite_II_V10203_XPVistaWin7.zip


----------



## speedlever

Hmm. The link above goes to v10203. I got v10216 back in December.


----------



## aphexpusher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedlever*
> 
> Hmm. The link above goes to v10203. I got v10216 back in December.


can you upload it please?


----------



## speedlever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aphexpusher*
> 
> can you upload it please?


Not sure how to do that.


----------



## bodean

Should be be installing AI Suite II?
If so, what should be take off after the install? I hear a lot of people on here uninstall only the Auto Tuning? I have it installed, but never touch it, as I only tweak in bios. But a lot of people suggest we uninstall the autotune?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bodean*
> 
> Should be be installing AI Suite II?
> If so, what should be take off after the install? I hear a lot of people on here uninstall only the Auto Tuning? I have it installed, but never touch it, as I only tweak in bios. But a lot of people suggest we uninstall the autotune?


It's not required. Some people install it to monitor voltages and various temps. You can do the same with other third-party software such as HWiNFO64 or AIDA64.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> It's not required. Some people install it to monitor voltages and various temps. You can do the same with other third-party software such as HWiNFO64 or AIDA64.


But what are the most useful programs in ASUS Suite II that can be considered non-bloatware?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> But what are the most useful programs in ASUS Suite II that can be considered non-bloatware?


FAN Xpert+, TurboV EVO, and USB 3.0 Boost

I don't have any of them installed on my computer.


----------



## HornetMaX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> FAN Xpert+, TurboV EVO, and USB 3.0 Boost
> I don't have any of them installed on my computer.


Well, I tried Fan Xpert+, System monitor and USB boost. Everything worked OK, and actually the sensor recorder would be quite nice (if only it was possible to understand where the hell are the recordings saved to).

Issue I got is that when I tried to uninstall them, it got stuck on USB boost, no way to complete the uninstall. Had to go via revo uninstaller.

Blasted away, not likely to come back on that. plenty of non-bloatware alternatives (speedfan, hwmonitor, real temp, ...).

MaX.


----------



## Offender_Mullet

For those who had issues with the Intel 16.8 82579V lan driver:
Quote:


> If you installed software version 16.8, you must remove the software before you can install version 16.8.1.
> - The version 16.8.1 software has replaced the version 16.8 software package.
> - The version 16.8.1 software package contains a bug fix to the Windows driver for the Intel(R) *82579V* Gigabit Network Connection.
> - If you previously installed version 16.8, and you do not have an Intel(R) *82579V* Gigabit Network Connection, then there is no reason to update your software.
> 
> Link: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=20739&lang=eng&OSVersion=%0A&DownloadType=


----------



## speedlever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HornetMaX*
> 
> Well, I tried Fan Xpert+, System monitor and USB boost. Everything worked OK, and actually the sensor recorder would be quite nice (if only it was possible to understand where the hell are the recordings saved to).
> Issue I got is that when I tried to uninstall them, it got stuck on USB boost, no way to complete the uninstall. Had to go via revo uninstaller.
> Blasted away, not likely to come back on that. plenty of non-bloatware alternatives (speedfan, hwmonitor, real temp, ...).
> MaX.


I had a similar issue with USB 3 boost getting stuck during uninstall.

I fixed it by using CCleaner uninstall which brought up the AI Suite uninstall routine:
1) uninstalled everything in Ai Suite II except for USB 3.0 Boost
2) rebooted into safe mode
3) deleted the USB 3 boost folder under C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AI Suite II\USB 3.0 Boost
4) ran CCleaner again
5) rebooted
6) installed USB3 Boost from the AI Suite II directory of my download

All appears normal now.


----------



## HaZarD SFD

Running a Hyper 212 Plus with 2nd 140mm fan. Anyone else waiting for a BIOS update like me? Or did I miss a post about a work around?

Looking for a good 4.5ghz OC setting list. Anyone currently running that setup and would you mind posting your settings?

Also whats the highest OC on a 212+ that anyone has achieved?


----------



## kevindd992002

What does Turbo EVO do?


----------



## Mieske666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What does Turbo EVO do?


I believe you can adjust voltages and other BIOS related stuff from within Windows. I never use Aisuite so i just assume this. Also there is an auto overclock thingy in there i assume again.


----------



## Mikuni




----------



## Mikuni

I managed 5k+ but wasn't stable. 4.5k is easily accomplished with XMP + auto tunning (on my i5 2500K at least)


----------



## SimpleTech

Hey everyone. If there are new drivers or BIOSes I won't be able to update for the next week or so. Had my gallbladder removed and need to recover.









-Mike


----------



## speedlever

Recover quickly Mike!


----------



## ney2x

Get well soon, Mike!


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Hey everyone. If there are new drivers or BIOSes I won't be able to update for the next week or so. Had my gallbladder removed and need to recover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Mike


Don't worry about this. Your health is your main concern. Hope your recovery goes fine. Plus, most manufacturers like to give people _consistent_ official updates....except for Asus.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Hey everyone. If there are new drivers or BIOSes I won't be able to update for the next week or so. Had my gallbladder removed and need to recover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Mike


Thanks for the update I hope you are all better soon GL


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Hey everyone. If there are new drivers or BIOSes I won't be able to update for the next week or so. Had my gallbladder removed and need to recover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Mike


Hope recovery will be all AOK. All the best, try to enjoy a rest....


----------



## speedlever

I'm trying to update a file (MEI 8.0.0.1351) but keep getting an installation error.










Any suggestions? I've downloaded the file twice. Same error each time.


----------



## alancsalt

Does the same on my system. Not an uncommon problem it seems.
*Google search*

The only "cure" I found so far, running in compatibility mode for Vista (Service Pack 2) and "Run as Administrator" also failed.

The original install worked, just can't upgrade.

Edit: Found it on first page...DOH...[How-to] Update Intel ME Firmware

Appears to be not worth worrying about....


----------



## speedlever

Oh. Well that's a PITA. I think I'll just leave it alone, especially since it ain't broke.

How do you tell what version of MEI is installed anyway?


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedlever*
> 
> How do you tell what version of MEI is installed anyway?


Your mei firmware version is located in the bios.


----------



## Methodical

How do you disable the Marvel ports in the BIOS? I assume it's in the BIOS, but just wanting confirmation.

Thanks...Al
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> There will be a performance loss using the Marvell ports. If you have multiple drives, try putting the least performing ones on the Marvell SATA ports.
> 
> I disable mine since I'm only using two drives (SSD and HDD). Also helps speed up POST.


----------



## Methodical

Asus p8z68 V Pro MB.

When I turn on the computer and it POST, it shows the Asus screen twice as if it boots twice. Is this normal? If not, how can I eliminate this issue?

On my Asus P8z68-V LE board this does not happen; after it POST it goes immediately to the Windows screen.

Can anyone help me here?

Thanks...Al


----------



## alancsalt

Using the Marvell SATA controller? If not disable in bios under "advanced". That can do this.


----------



## Methodical

Thanks I will give this a try.

Al
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Using the Marvell SATA controller? If not disable in bios under "advanced". That can do this.


----------



## Methodical

I know this is an old post, but I wanted to comment that it eliminated the double boot screen for me and now once the computer Posts it goes straight to windows - sweeeet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzp*
> 
> Hi Guys/Gals
> 
> Not sure if any of U hav experienced a double splash screen from ASUS when you boot up. Some people are calling it a boot loop and seems to be inherent problem from the P67 boards
> 
> Glad to report after following numerous suggestions from other threads I've managed to solve it (on my rig anyhow)
> 
> Enter BIOS/Advanced Mode - Under the 'ADVANCED' tab go to 'Onboard Devices Configuration' and under the JMB storage controller disable the 'Display OptionROM in post'
> 
> This prevents the JMB storage controller (used for eSATA port on mobo) to report during post thus preventing it from interupting the splash screen and making it appear that it is loading twice.
> 
> ALSO GO TO BOOT and under OptionROM messages change from 'Force BIOS' to 'Keep Current'
> 
> Again it'll prevent from interupting the splash screen and shave off a few seconds from boot time, cos when your rig boots in W7 in under 35secs it matters!
> 
> You can also display splash screen under boot, not sure if it'll save time but then you wont be able to customize it with your own logo
> 
> Feedback to whether this helped would be appreciated


I disabled the Marvell controllers and disabled the items suggested above and all is good now
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Using the Marvell SATA controller? If not disable in bios under "advanced". That can do this.


Thanks

Al


----------



## Derek1387

Hey Mike,
I just picked up a Maximus Gene Z Gen 3, switching from the Asrock P67. Their are SO many different options on the Maximus that have my head spinning. I am wanting to achieve about a 4.8 (or higher) daily clock, and I am on water. Can you give me a brief run down on some of the setttings that I should be looking at other than the basics? They adjustments to the VRM's is where I am just... lost....

Thanks!


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> Hey Mike,
> I just picked up a Maximus Gene Z Gen 3, switching from the Asrock P67. Their are SO many different options on the Maximus that have my head spinning. I am wanting to achieve about a 4.8 (or higher) daily clock, and I am on water. Can you give me a brief run down on some of the setttings that I should be looking at other than the basics? They adjustments to the VRM's is where I am just... lost....
> Thanks!


Can you post some screenshots of the BIOS? (press F12 and save it to a USB flash drive)

Settings vary from board to board and unfortunately I haven't messed with a Gene-Z yet.


----------



## Derek1387

Sure! I can do that when I get home. I am at stock speeds right now, but ready toOC, and it is completely different than my Asrock


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> Hey Mike,
> I just picked up a Maximus Gene Z Gen 3, switching from the Asrock P67. Their are SO many different options on the Maximus that have my head spinning. I am wanting to achieve about a 4.8 (or higher) daily clock, and I am on water. Can you give me a brief run down on some of the setttings that I should be looking at other than the basics? They adjustments to the VRM's is where I am just... lost....
> Thanks!


**Official** ASUS ROG Maximus IV GENE-Z68 & Z68(Gen3) Owners Club

There may also be some useful info here.


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> **Official** ASUS ROG Maximus IV GENE-Z68 & Z68(Gen3) Owners Club
> There may also be some useful info here.


Yeah, not getting too much help there


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> **Official** ASUS ROG Maximus IV GENE-Z68 & Z68(Gen3) Owners Club
> There may also be some useful info here.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, not getting too much help there
Click to expand...

If you did not find the OP in the thread linked above helpful I don't think anyone can help you. The video alone should get you overclocked but there is a plethora of collected info tip tricks and known issues with that board in the original post. Maybe you didn't notice that you have to expand the articles to read or maybe you want all the work done for you which is also easy to do if you just read your manual. The best way to get a response here is do as much for your self as possible, that means read the guides, try the suggested settings, take notes, and when you hit a bump in the road tell us what components you have, what settings you've tried. and how the system failed is happening then we will try to help you. We come here to help others but we are not paid to do so and it becomes annoying to see the same question everyday when all that person has to do is read a little bit and most of the Qs would be answered. I think the other person in that thread over reacted to you but think what I've written here needed to be said based on your attitude, in the last several post here and in the other thread. Most of us take the time to read, search and find the answers ourselves vs having it handed to us on a silver platter for the asking and those of us who help loath those who haven't done a bit on there own. It's one thing to ask what does LLC mean vs the whole thing makes my head spin so spare me the trouble. I hope this makes sense it is not my intention to offend you or defend the person that was rude to you. I'm only suggesting you rephrase your questions if you really need help.


----------



## EaglePC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offender_Mullet*
> 
> I updated the Intel option rom 11.0.0.1339 in my bios and installed Intel RST 11.0.0.1032. Everything is smooth and stable.
> Here are my AS SSD/ATTO benchmarks of my raid 0 Mushkin 120's w/ 128 stripe aligned to 1024 with the updates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ATTO is slower compared to the .1109 Orom and 11.5 RST Alpha I had before.


HOW Please?
I have the asus z68-v pro


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaglePC*
> 
> HOW Please? I have the asus z68-v pro


Look on the first page of this thread, and click the "*[How-to] Update Intel RAID Option ROM*" link. That will lead you to a post on the HardForum, with instructions on how to perform the mod. If you're not comfortable modding the bios, then you can ask someone on that forum to send you the modded bios (I've seen people send requests before in that thread) file.


----------



## EaglePC

anyone care to offer me a mod bios for the Asus P8Z68-V PRO MB
Thanks so much...

nevermind I did it I mod the bios in 30seconds....All u have to do is read that guide









now Intel ME Firmware Next


----------



## dartuil

hello for hdd speed when i install windows i put sata in mode ide or ahci?


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> hello for hdd speed when i install windows i put sata in mode ide or ahci?


Change sata mode to "AHCI" in your BIOS before installing Windows.







There's also a way to enable ahci through registry changes after you install, but I've never done that.


----------



## kyton

Is it worth updating the MEI Firmware and option rom. I run a 500gb Sata3 hard drive.

Just wish they would sort out the lucid license issue.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

This here thread hit the spot


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyton*
> 
> Is it worth updating the MEI Firmware and option rom. I run a 500gb Sata3 hard drive.
> Just wish they would sort out the lucid license issue.


If you're not running drives in raid, then there's no point in updating the Option Rom. You can update the MEI firmware. I did, but haven't noticed any changes at all. However, I believe updating anything where you have to mod the bios will void the warranty (that's if Asus notices).


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyton*
> 
> Is it worth updating the MEI Firmware and option rom. I run a 500gb Sata3 hard drive.
> Just wish they would sort out the lucid license issue.


I think the Lucid license issue is the biggest stuff-up and can't really understand why it hasn't generated more posts.. maybe it's because 1) not many people use it 2) it didn't affect all boards (mine is fine still).


----------



## EaglePC

I also updated the Intel option rom 11.0.0.1339 in my bios and installed Intel RST 11.0.0.1032. Everything its all good.
Here are my AS SSD benchmarks of my raid 0 2x Mushkin Enhanced Chronos Deluxe MKNSSDCR120GB-DX w/ 128 stripe aligned to 1024


----------



## useport80

hey all,
i just purchased the Asus P8Z68 DELUXE/GEN3, and i finished putting it all together after a week of stress testing and diagnostics. last night i completed the win7 ult 64bit install and installed the drivers for each component. All of the devices installed properly without a problem except one.

Under Sound, video and game controllers, I have a device called "High Definition Audio Device" with a Yellow exclamation point next to it. If i attempt to update driver, it says i have the latest driver. Under the properties it say "This device cannot start. (Code 10)." I dont know what device this is. I do have the front audio panel on my HAF X case connected to the motherboard but that would be the only other audio device I can think of. If i look into the properties of this device many of the fields lead to "HDAUDIO". It also says "Location 3 (Internal High Definition Audio Bus)"

Can anyone help me figure out how to either fix or get rid of this device please?

CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($279.99 @ Microcenter)
Motherboard: Asus P8Z68 DELUXE/GEN3 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($249.99 @ NCIX US)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($94.99 @ Newegg)
Video Card: Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card ($568.49 @ Newegg)
Case: Cooler Master HAF X ATX Full Tower Case ($179.99 @ Microcenter)
Power Supply: Corsair 750W ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($131.74 @ Amazon)
Monitor: Asus VE248H 24.0" Monitor ($169.99 @ Newegg)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 (64-bit) ($188.88 @ Mac Mall)
Keyboard: Das Keyboard DASK3PROMS1 Wired Standard Keyboard ($144.99 @ Newegg)


----------



## Mieske666

Could be the video card. It's for HDMI. So i would try to reïnstall that. Best is to use driver cleaner to first clean up older driver installations for AMD drivers.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *useport80*
> 
> hey all,
> i just purchased the Asus P8Z68 DELUXE/GEN3, and i finished putting it all together after a week of stress testing and diagnostics. last night i completed the win7 ult 64bit install and installed the drivers for each component. All of the devices installed properly without a problem except one.
> Under Sound, video and game controllers, I have a device called "High Definition Audio Device" with a Yellow exclamation point next to it. If i attempt to update driver, it says i have the latest driver. Under the properties it say "This device cannot start. (Code 10)." I dont know what device this is. I do have the front audio panel on my HAF X case connected to the motherboard but that would be the only other audio device I can think of. If i look into the properties of this device many of the fields lead to "HDAUDIO". It also says "Location 3 (Internal High Definition Audio Bus)"
> Can anyone help me figure out how to either fix or get rid of this device please?
> CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($279.99 @ Microcenter)
> Motherboard: Asus P8Z68 DELUXE/GEN3 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($249.99 @ NCIX US)
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($94.99 @ Newegg)
> Video Card: Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card ($568.49 @ Newegg)
> Case: Cooler Master HAF X ATX Full Tower Case ($179.99 @ Microcenter)
> Power Supply: Corsair 750W ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($131.74 @ Amazon)
> Monitor: Asus VE248H 24.0" Monitor ($169.99 @ Newegg)
> Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 (64-bit) ($188.88 @ Mac Mall)
> Keyboard: Das Keyboard DASK3PROMS1 Wired Standard Keyboard ($144.99 @ Newegg)


To see if it is the Realtek audio, go into your BIOS and disable it temporarily. Then when you load back into the OS see if it is still there. If it is, it might be related to the Intel Z68 chipset, as shown below:



And if that is the case, you'll need to install the Intel video driver.


----------



## EaglePC

4.8ghz Offset of .045 cumulative of 1.39vcore


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offender_Mullet*
> 
> If you're not running drives in raid, then there's no point in updating the Option Rom. You can update the MEI firmware. I did, but haven't noticed any changes at all. However, I believe updating anything where you have to mod the bios will void the warranty (that's if Asus notices).


Actually even using AHCI mode uses the MEI firmware because you install the Intel MEI software.


----------



## ea3ot

HI everybody, I,m a new Asus P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 user with an i7 2700k. CPU on it. I,m working in "optimal" configuration and to be honest I dont have any experience with 1155 and SB avercloking. I have made a lot of oc in my old 775, I will like to use my system with 4.5 or 4.7 ghz but I need some templates of the UEFI to start. I have watercooling on my case. Any one can help me with some bios template ? Many thanks.
MB.: Asus P8Z68-V Pro/Gen 3
CPU: i7 2700K
RAM : 2x2 gb G-Skill 1.60 v. 6 8 6 24 at 1600
VGA: HD 4850
Case. Dimastech benchtable
PSU: 800 w Thermaltake
SSD: 128 gb Crucial M4


----------



## LukaTCE

New BIOS for P8Z68-V/GEN3 3101

1.Improve system stability.
2.Improve memory compatibility.
3.Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
*Enable support for Intel Next Gen 22nm Processor E1 stepping (available from BIOS 3012)
that's strange there were no 3012 BIOS

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z68-V_GEN3/P8Z68-V-GEN3-ASUS-3101.zip


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukaTCE*
> 
> New BIOS for P8Z68-V/GEN3 3101
> 1.Improve system stability.
> 2.Improve memory compatibility.
> 3.Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z68-V_GEN3/P8Z68-V-GEN3-ASUS-3101.zip


Thanks man!


----------



## LukaTCE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stu-Crossfire*
> 
> Thanks man!


Np here is for pro http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z68-V_PRO_GEN3/P8Z68-V-PRO-GEN3-ASUS-3101.zip


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ea3ot*
> 
> HI everybody, I,m a new Asus P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 user with an i7 2700k. CPU on it. I,m working in "optimal" configuration and to be honest I dont have any experience with 1155 and SB avercloking. I have made a lot of oc in my old 775, I will like to use my system with 4.5 or 4.7 ghz but I need some templates of the UEFI to start. I have watercooling on my case. Any one can help me with some bios template ? Many thanks.
> MB.: Asus P8Z68-V Pro/Gen 3
> CPU: i7 2700K
> RAM : 2x2 gb G-Skill 1.60 v. 6 8 6 24 at 1600
> VGA: HD 4850
> Case. Dimastech benchtable
> PSU: 800 w Thermaltake
> SSD: 128 gb Crucial M4


http://www.overclock.net/t/1012874/the-official-asus-p8p67-p8z68-p8z68-gen3-series-owners-club
http://www.overclock.net/t/1042186/asus-z68-series-information-thread-drivers-bioses-overclocking-reviews-updated-2-9

For owners of these boards, those are the other two threads worth watching I think. Overclocking guides listed on first one at least. Generally the first page of a thread tries to list the necessary advice/s.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukaTCE*
> 
> New BIOS for P8Z68-V/GEN3 3101
> 1.Improve system stability.
> 2.Improve memory compatibility.
> 3.Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
> *Enable support for Intel Next Gen 22nm Processor E1 stepping (available from BIOS 3012)
> that's strange there were no 3012 BIOS
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z68-V_GEN3/P8Z68-V-GEN3-ASUS-3101.zip


Oh my God! Finally!


----------



## GrofLuigi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukaTCE*
> 
> New BIOS for P8Z68-V/GEN3 3101


Hi, I'm having a problem with this bios. It is working, but I cannot enter bios (I guess it is expecting to be displayed on a discrete card, which I don't have). So nothing gets displayed until the windows logo (Starting Windows...). If I press DEL to enter bios, it's just sitting there and I can't see anything. My only monitor is a CRT one, connected through the VGA (D-sub) connector. I don't have another monitor or discrete graphics card.

The previous version of the BIOS didn't do this, and I made no changes to the configuration before the update. In fact, when I updated it (through USB stick and the EZFlash option in BIOS), on the next reboot it asked me to "Press F1 to continue" and something else, which I don't remember (It wasn't an error, it seemed normal after a bios update), then it entered the bios and the blackness began.

Is there maybe a keyboard shortcut or something that I can force it to display on the integrated gfx? I don't want to reset the bios because:

1. There are some configuration options I struggled with and I don't remember what they are now, that everything is working properly.
2. There is still a chance it won't reset properly (it won't display on the integrated gfx).
3. My case is hard to open and on a difficult place to reach, I hate to have to dismantle everything just to get to the jumper.

P8Z68-V_GEN3/I7 2600K

Thank you.


----------



## EaglePC

follow up post
http://www.overclock.net/t/1042186/asus-z68-series-information-thread-drivers-bioses-overclocking-reviews-updated-2-21/490#post_16476038
version 11.0.0.1339 bios is slow here is 10.6.0.1002


----------



## KingT

Asus has removed *Turbo Voltage option* from new 3101 BIOS for P8Z68-V PRO/Gen3 !!!

CHEERS..


----------



## psikofunkster

Hello guys for those of you having this MOBO Asus P8z68-v Pro/gen3, have you ever had any issues with the keyboard or mouse not being detected at boot? I want to be sure before buying this.


----------



## KingT

Yes I have a couple of times with my keyboard (Logitech 110) when I first started to use this motherboard..

Simply you wait a bit and it would detect your keyboard/mouse..

But the issue is gone now,it doesn't happen anymore..

CHEERS..


----------



## GrofLuigi

Another new BIOS in just few days!









*P8Z68-V-GEN3 BIOS 3201*

1.Improve system stability.

2.Improve memory compatibility.

3.Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

* Enable support for Intel Next Gen 22nm Processor E1 stepping MP version CPU (available from BIOS 3012).

File Size 4,42 (MBytes) 2012.02.24 update

There are also new BIOSes for Pro and Maximus IV Gene-Z (GEN3 boards).

I'll take this chance to bump my question since the new bios also doesn't display on the integrated VGA out:

Is there a keyboard shortcut to toggle the display screen on the integrated VGA out, or any way to display it without discrete graphic card?

GL


----------



## alancsalt

No new bios for P8Z68 Deluxe/Gen3...yet.


----------



## speedlever

Well, there is this:
http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1038420683&postcount=1129


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedlever*
> 
> Well, there is this:
> http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1038420683&postcount=1129


He was asking for his Deluxe model.


----------



## speedlever

oops!


----------



## LukaTCE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrofLuigi*
> 
> Hi, I'm having a problem with this bios. It is working, but I cannot enter bios (I guess it is expecting to be displayed on a discrete card, which I don't have). So nothing gets displayed until the windows logo (Starting Windows...). If I press DEL to enter bios, it's just sitting there and I can't see anything. My only monitor is a CRT one, connected through the VGA (D-sub) connector. I don't have another monitor or discrete graphics card.
> The previous version of the BIOS didn't do this, and I made no changes to the configuration before the update. In fact, when I updated it (through USB stick and the EZFlash option in BIOS), on the next reboot it asked me to "Press F1 to continue" and something else, which I don't remember (It wasn't an error, it seemed normal after a bios update), then it entered the bios and the blackness began.
> Is there maybe a keyboard shortcut or something that I can force it to display on the integrated gfx? I don't want to reset the bios because:
> 1. There are some configuration options I struggled with and I don't remember what they are now, that everything is working properly.
> 2. There is still a chance it won't reset properly (it won't display on the integrated gfx).
> 3. My case is hard to open and on a difficult place to reach, I hate to have to dismantle everything just to get to the jumper.
> P8Z68-V_GEN3/I7 2600K
> Thank you.


3101 work normal for me try to reflash bios in windows


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrofLuigi*
> 
> Another new BIOS in just few days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P8Z68-V-GEN3 BIOS 3201*
> 1.Improve system stability.
> 2.Improve memory compatibility.
> 3.Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
> * Enable support for Intel Next Gen 22nm Processor E1 stepping MP version CPU (available from BIOS 3012).
> File Size 4,42 (MBytes) 2012.02.24 update
> There are also new BIOSes for Pro and Maximus IV Gene-Z (GEN3 boards).
> I'll take this chance to bump my question since the new bios also doesn't display on the integrated VGA out:
> Is there a keyboard shortcut to toggle the display screen on the integrated VGA out, or any way to display it without discrete graphic card?
> GL


Not this glitch?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1004219/official-asus-rog-maximus-iv-gene-z68-z68-gen3-owners-club/5590#post_16554065


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrofLuigi*
> 
> Another new BIOS in just few days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P8Z68-V-GEN3 BIOS 3201*
> 1.Improve system stability.
> 2.Improve memory compatibility.
> 3.Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
> * Enable support for Intel Next Gen 22nm Processor E1 stepping MP version CPU (available from BIOS 3012).
> File Size 4,42 (MBytes) 2012.02.24 update
> There are also new BIOSes for Pro and Maximus IV Gene-Z (GEN3 boards).
> I'll take this chance to bump my question since the new bios also doesn't display on the integrated VGA out:
> Is there a keyboard shortcut to toggle the display screen on the integrated VGA out, or any way to display it without discrete graphic card?
> GL


Lol, ASUS is making up for lost time of users waiting for ages for new BIOS revision for this board.


----------



## GrofLuigi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Not this glitch?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1004219/official-asus-rog-maximus-iv-gene-z68-z68-gen3-owners-club/5590#post_16554065


No, the keyboard works normally (USB), never had a problem with it regarding BIOS.

When I press DEL to enter BIOS, nothing is shown, just a black screen. My only way out is to push the reset button, because I don't know where I am in the bios.

Also, before these two BIOS updates, the AMI logo (I think it was AMI) was displayed before booting into Windows, now it's only black screen until "Loading Windows...". (I had turned off "show full screen logo").

I remember there was an option in BIOS to select where to display it. I'm looking at the manual now, maybe it's *Initiate graphic adapter [PCIE/PCI]* OR *iGPU multi-monitor*...

I can't believe that a BIOS update would carelessly flip this switch, or, if it loaded defaults, that the defaults were so poorly chosen.


----------



## GrofLuigi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukaTCE*
> 
> 3101 work normal for me try to reflash bios in windows


Flashing was successful, I can get into windows and from there (Aida64) see that the bios version is the right one. I just can't see the BIOS screen(s) on the iGPU.

GL


----------



## speedlever

Yesterday I updated my P8Z68V pro graphics to:









When I open the Intel HD Graphics control panel, here is what is reported:









Is that expected or is the version incorrect?


----------



## LukaTCE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrofLuigi*
> 
> Flashing was successful, I can get into windows and from there (Aida64) see that the bios version is the right one. I just can't see the BIOS screen(s) on the iGPU.
> GL


Reflash (update) bios to old (first release) in windows with assu bios update or how is called


----------



## porksmuggler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrofLuigi*
> 
> No, the keyboard works normally (USB), never had a problem with it regarding BIOS.
> When I press DEL to enter BIOS, nothing is shown, just a black screen. My only way out is to push the reset button, because I don't know where I am in the bios.
> Also, before these two BIOS updates, the AMI logo (I think it was AMI) was displayed before booting into Windows, now it's only black screen until "Loading Windows...". (I had turned off "show full screen logo").
> I remember there was an option in BIOS to select where to display it. I'm looking at the manual now, maybe it's *Initiate graphic adapter [PCIE/PCI]* OR *iGPU multi-monitor*...
> I can't believe that a BIOS update would carelessly flip this switch, or, if it loaded defaults, that the defaults were so poorly chosen.


I'm having similar issues, and there's more to it, check out the links I posted on the other thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1012874/the-official-asus-p8p67-p8z68-p8z68-gen3-series-owners-club/6540#post_16554904


----------



## psikofunkster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Yes I have a couple of times with my keyboard (Logitech 110) when I first started to use this motherboard..
> Simply you wait a bit and it would detect your keyboard/mouse..
> But the issue is gone now,it doesn't happen anymore..
> CHEERS..


Oh no, not again, hope it doesn't hapen to me this in a few days when receiving this mobo.


----------



## GrofLuigi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porksmuggler*
> 
> I'm having similar issues, and there's more to it, check out the links I posted on the other thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1012874/the-official-asus-p8p67-p8z68-p8z68-gen3-series-owners-club/6540#post_16554904


Now I'm even more afraid to reset CMOS...









GL


----------



## psikofunkster

Advice is to stick with the original BIOS 0301 right?


----------



## PR-Imagery

^^ If you're not having issues no need to fix what isn't broke.

Edit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrofLuigi*
> 
> No, the keyboard works normally (USB), never had a problem with it regarding BIOS.
> 
> When I press DEL to enter BIOS, nothing is shown, just a black screen. My only way out is to push the reset button, because I don't know where I am in the bios.


Happened to me a few times; think it was on the latest update - 0900 or whatever it is.. The system would seemingly hang when pressing delete to enter the bios. Mostly happened when the system either shutoff due to OC'n or after the system crashed.
Hasn't happened for a while tho.


----------



## Rob Irizarry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedlever*
> 
> Yesterday I updated my P8Z68V pro graphics to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I open the Intel HD Graphics control panel, here is what is reported:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that expected or is the version incorrect?


That's is correct as per the description contained at the download page :

Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator Driver for Windows 7* 64, Windows Vista* 64 (zip)
Installs graphics driver version 15.22.54.64.2622 (8.15.10.2622) for Intel® integrated graphics.

OS: Windows 7 (64-bit)*, Windows 7 Enterprise, 64-bit....More Windows 7 (64-bit)*, Windows 7 Enterprise, 64-bit version*, Windows 7 Home Basic, 64-bit version*, Windows 7 Home Premium, 64-bit version*, Windows 7 Professional, 64-bit version*, Windows 7 Ultimate, 64-bit version*, Windows Vista 64*, Windows Vista Business, 64-bit version*, Windows Vista Enterprise, 64-bit version*, Windows Vista Home Basic, 64-bit version*, Windows Vista Home Premium, 64-bit version*, Windows Vista Ultimate, 64-bit version*


----------



## speedlever

Ah, right you are. I missed that. I was expecting the numbers to agree.


----------



## SimpleTech

2639, I believe, is pertaining to the new HD 4000 graphics. So we get defaulted to version 2622.


----------



## juano

Anybody been having any problems with the 3103 BIOS for the Gene-Z/Gen3?


----------



## error-id10t

z68-v pro (non-GEN3) new BIOS: 3203.

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8Z68V_PRO/#download

Seems to be the same updates as GEN3 board.

- UEFI update to 2.10.1208 (from 2.00.1201).
- MEI update to 8.0.2.1410
- OROM remains at 10.6
- UEFI has various new tabs / options but nothing earth-shattering.


----------



## speedlever

I noticed that. Did you upgrade your BIOS to 3203 on your Gen1 V Pro?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikofunkster*
> 
> Advice is to stick with the original BIOS 0301 right?


I've stayed on 0301. I don't like flashing to brand new BIOS especially when I'm not having any issues.


----------



## SimpleTech

I upgraded mine just now. Looks like Intel ME ROM updated to 8.0.2.1410.



Also got this message when I booted back in Windows:

So it seems that Asus updated their fan/thermal configuration too.


----------



## error-id10t

I don't think I saw that 2nd message you got about ACPI.. does yours show anything new there, mine just shows the bog standard Wintel driver version: 6.1.7601.17514 from 2006.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I don't think I saw that 2nd message you got about ACPI.. does yours show anything new there, mine just shows the bog standard Wintel driver version: 6.1.7601.17514 from 2006.


I got version 6.1.7601.*21812* also from 2006.


----------



## Gallien

nvm


----------



## Diablo85

what are these "bluetooth peripheral devices" in my device manager that don't install with the latest version of the atheros bluetooth suite?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablo85*
> 
> what are these "bluetooth peripheral devices" in my device manager that don't install with the latest version of the atheros bluetooth suite?


Do you have any BT devices nearby (e.g. cell phone, keyboard, headset)?


----------



## Diablo85

I had my phone on my desk without bluetooth on when I installed the suite.

After rebooting the pc after installing the bt suite, I paired the phone with the computer to try out the bt turbo remote app but that's about it as far as my own bt devices within range of the sensor.


----------



## Ziver

I'm using "P8Z68 V PRO" . Yesterday i upgrade the mobo's bios to 3203. Firstly every things was fine then while i playing game pc suddenly freeze and i cant enter the window. I tried somethings but i cant successful. Then i decided to reinstall to win. Reinstall windows everything was fine until trying insall my soundcard driver, when i tried install soundcard driver pc freeze and i cant enter the windows again. But when i remove to soundcard everything normal again , and onboard soundcard working perfect with games and other things too.

Why i cant use my own Soundcard ?

*Creative X-Fi Extreme Music*
*P8Z68 V PRO @ 3203*

|| Intel i7 2600K @ 4.8Ghz @ 1.35v @ ThermalRight Ultra 120 Extreme || Asus P8Z68 V-PRO || 8 GB Gskill Sniper @ 1600MHz || CoolerMaster CosMoS " S " ||Sapphire 7970 || BenQ XL 2410T || 120GB OCZ Vertex 3 Max IOPS || 2x Samsung HD502HJ F3 500GB Raid 0 , WD Caviar Green 2 TB || Enermax Infiniti 720W || Creative X-Fi Extreme Music||

Sorry for my bad english


----------



## ney2x

^
Because Creative are famous for their trash driver. Try driver from DanielK or any mod driver.


----------



## xaviergzz

Just updated BIOS to 3203 windows would not boot afterwards, reboot at win7 splash screen. Performed a clean install of windows 7... on first automatic windows update, and restart, win7 would not load no windows explorer just the windows 7 background. I say win did load because if I press the power button it would shut of... reinstalled the os, and now one of my disk on the raid 5 array is missing...

im rebuilding the array now 30 minutes into it and only 20%...

Anyone have any issues with the bios update???


----------



## EaglePC

*IT HERE ITS HERE ITS HERE*

http://www.station-drivers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=3667
Intel Rapid Storage-Technologie 11.1.0.1006
http://downloadmirror.intel.com/20984/eng/STOR_Win7_XP_11.1.0.1006.exe

*RAID WITH TRIM FINALLY*


----------



## remcoros

TRIM on Raid?

This will first need an updated Intel RST OROM in your BIOS. P8Z68-V Pro bios 3203 is still on 10.5


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaglePC*
> 
> *IT HERE ITS HERE ITS HERE*
> 
> http://www.station-drivers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=3667
> Intel Rapid Storage-Technologie 11.1.0.1006
> http://downloadmirror.intel.com/20984/eng/STOR_Win7_XP_11.1.0.1006.exe
> 
> *RAID WITH TRIM FINALLY*


Help me out here I see no where in the documentation that would indicate TRIM support in RAID with or with out an OROM update. Can you point to where I can see proof of this or did I miss something?


----------



## remcoros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Help me out here I see no where in the documentation that would indicate TRIM support in RAID with or with out an OROM update. Can you point to where I can see proof of this or did I miss something?


True.

In the RST 11.5 Alpha Release notes It states that RAID TRIM is supported but currently disabled. It also states this will need an OROM update.

So, RST 11.1.* drivers == NO RAID TRIM yet.


----------



## Silentm

3203with115OROM.zip 4454k .zip file


In the spirit of RAID TRIM for SSD's, I've attached a P8Z68-V Pro (not gen 3) bios with the OROM 11.5 update integrated into it. I've flashed it on my own P8Z68-V Pro(non-g3) and I've been testing it for a bit and works fine. It's based off of the current 3203 bios and the only thing that was changed was the RAID OROM.


----------



## remcoros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silentm*
> 
> 3203with115OROM.zip 4454k .zip file
> 
> In the spirit of RAID TRIM for SSD's, I've attached a P8Z68-V Pro (not gen 3) bios with the OROM 11.5 update integrated into it. I've flashed it on my own P8Z68-V Pro(non-g3) and I've been testing it for a bit and works fine. It's based off of the current 3203 bios and the only thing that was changed was the RAID OROM.


Note that TRIM on RAID is NOT yet supported, it is NOT enabled in this firmware nor the 11.5 drivers. We have to wait until intel releases final 11.5 OROM and drivers.

Also, this 11.5 release is an early alpha release, expect issues!


----------



## error-id10t

I had no issues when I ran it for a long time and never saw anyone else mention issues they had. Either way I'm now (since the 3xxxx) BIOS using 11.1 OROM considering there's no TRIM atm anyway.


----------



## owcraftsman

Thanks guys for clearing things up a bit with your input this is what I thought was true. I'm aware of Intel's efforts with the 11.5 driver and knew of it's potential to unlock trim in 6G raid configs. I'd like to point out that this is also a function of the .inf chipset drivers as well. You may recall we did not get TRIM support on a single 6G port until Intel updated the chipset driver (inf). So I think it will also have an update before we will see full support. A t least this is my understanding, please correct me if I'm wrong. For that matter W7 may also need an update. In there lies the rub and why it's been a long time coming if it ever will. This is one reason why I'm so disappointed with the X79 chipset which is still limited in the same way and no more than two native 6G ports. It's the one area that has not kept up with innovation as Intel rushed the new platform to production and a shame really.


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silentm*
> 
> 3203with115OROM.zip 4454k .zip file
> 
> In the spirit of RAID TRIM for SSD's, I've attached a P8Z68-V Pro (not gen 3) bios with the OROM 11.5 update integrated into it. I've flashed it on my own P8Z68-V Pro(non-g3) and I've been testing it for a bit and works fine. It's based off of the current 3203 bios and the only thing that was changed was the RAID OROM.


I believe that 11.5 Alpha orom is dated from last summer. I modded my bios to version 11.0.0.1339 a couple months ago. Not sure if there's an even newer version available.

*NEW 3203 BIOS Are Available for the following 2 Non-Gen 3 mobos:*
P8Z68-V
P8Z68-Deluxe

They should already be available on their respective Asus product links.


----------



## kevindd992002

Does this new BIOS remove the Turbo setting for overclocking?


----------



## Mikuni

3203 doesn't seem very stable, few minutes into the system the computer insta shutdown/rebooted.


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Does this new BIOS remove the Turbo setting for overclocking?


3201 seems to remove the setting for _Additional Turbo Voltage_.

I'm trying to revert using the thread from Hardforum but AI Suite II will not do it's part. It says (in Engrish):

_*Warnning! BIOS inner framework was changed. The BIOS image can't use in this motherboard, please specify another one.*_



update: I started over again to go back to 3201 with AI Suite II. There was no problem but it showed 0301 as the current BIOS even though it had just denied that version (above).

After successful flash to 3201 and reboot (cleared CMOS) it will not post. The CPU LED is red.


----------



## Mikuni

~update

3201 seems stable now after setting XMP again and lowering OC to 4 Ghz (i5 2500k wc'ed)


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikuni*
> 
> ~update
> 3201 seems stable now after setting XMP again and lowering OC to 4 Ghz (i5 2500k wc'ed)


So Additional Turbo Voltage is useful in OCing?


----------



## samwiches

I don't think Mikuni is referring to that option. It's not in the 3201 BIOS, only 0301.

Whether it's useful, you need to find out yourself. I don't even have the option (or a working board atm) but from what I understand it allows you to set a max/turbo voltage without raising your idle voltage along with, as it happens when using an offset.

Ex. 5Ghz offset +0.005 gives me 1.120-1.180v idle, 1.34v load. But with Additional Turbo Voltage it should use the stock voltage at idle (~1.000v) while still reaching the max voltage that I've set.


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> *Useful guides/tips*
> [How-to] Downgrade ASUS UEFI BIOS


Yeah, this probably makes bricks. If you follow those instructions you might trick one Windows flasher into tricking another Windows flasher, but if you see any conflicting messages/info that you didn't expect then you may have killed your BIOS. And unless you have a ROM backup on another a chip, you can never reboot again. Your computer will be in Windows on life support forever.


----------



## error-id10t

That guide works, obviously I (as posted there) did it when BIOS was 0902 to get back to 0801. I think he didn't follow the guide properly or thought it was completed half-way through.. or something.

add: the 0902 BIOS also gave that warning about rolling-back, that's why this method was needed. Earlier you could just use older BIOS to flash backwards...


----------



## kingpin317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> When in the BIOS/UEFI, set Ai Overclock Tuner to Manual. Make sure BCLK/PEG Frequency is at 100.0.
> 
> Change the Turbo Ratio to *45* for starters. Only change your multiplier, don't mess with the BCLK.
> 
> Internal PLL Overvoltage can be left at AUTO or disabled since this is a minimal overclock. Enable it when you're trying for 4.8GHz+.
> 
> Set Load-Line Calibration to Ultra-High.
> 
> Change the VRM Frequency to 350 or 360.
> 
> Set Phase Control to Extreme. The same goes with Duty Control.
> 
> Leave CPU Current Capability at 100%.
> 
> CPU Voltage is where it can get tricky. Some CPUs might need more voltage than others. So start off with 1.32v and if that isn't stable, increase it two notches.
> 
> DRAM voltage is your memory voltage, you can get the read from the side of the sticks. And don't forget to adjust your Memory Frequency.


I tried to put these settings in my BIOS but I don't have the following: *VRM Frequency, CPU Current Capability, Phase Control & Duty Control*

For *Load-Line Calibration* my only options are *Auto*, *Enable* & *Disable*.

PS: I currently have a modded 0703 BIOS Version to help with power management in OSX


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> That guide works, obviously I (as posted there) did it when BIOS was 0902 to get back to 0801. I think he didn't follow the guide properly or thought it was completed half-way through.. or something.
> add: the 0902 BIOS also gave that warning about rolling-back, that's why this method was needed. Earlier you could just use older BIOS to flash backwards...


Uh hey, in my case everything went as described in AMI Flash, but the ASUS updater still did not want to accept the old BIOS. There was nothing in the post on [H] addressing that possibility. Also the AI Suite that dude was using is OLLLLD.

Congrats to everyone else, but it did not work in my system and there was no way to back out of the process once it failed.

In summary: Win7 64 + P8Z68-V/GEN3 + 3201 BIOS + AI Suite II v1.01.14 = probably don't try this.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingpin317*
> 
> I tried to put these settings in my BIOS but I don't have the following: *VRM Frequency, CPU Current Capability, Phase Control & Duty Control*
> For *Load-Line Calibration* my only options are *Auto*, *Enable* & *Disable*.
> PS: I currently have a modded 0703 BIOS Version to help with power management in OSX


I take it you're using a P8Z68-V LX? If so, you're going to be very limited in the availability of BIOS options. Make sure LLC is enabled and do the best with what you're given in the UEFI.

*EDIT*

@samwiches, have you tried the AI Suite II I have posted in the OP?


----------



## samwiches

@SimpleTech
Nowhere was it recommended in the downgrade howto or the link to it, so no. I used my version which already came from the ASUS download/support page, which is linked in the post from hardforum.

Anyway, too late to try. I have a Pro/GEN3 now.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> In summary: Win7 64 + P8Z68-V/GEN3 + 3201 BIOS + AI Suite II v1.01.14 = probably don't try this.


It's unfortunate it failed for you and good you posted about it, both AI SUITE and BIOS versions have changed as you said so of course it's possible the method doesn't work anymore.. one worthwhile difference to note here is that the UEFI version did change (updated) with the latest 3xxx BIOS which may be the cause.


----------



## samwiches

I have a dead LE version of this board. Would the BIOS chip be the same one as the PRO/GEN3? Can you still hot swap a BIOS chip in Windows?


----------



## chi09es

Yes, you can hot swap in windows, although it would be better to startup in dos and use bupdater. (make a bootable dos strartup disk on flash drive)
Also you can buy a pre-programmed BIOS chip for your board on ebay. Cost 10-15 $. (the bios chip is a small pdip8 located next to the light blue Marvell Sata port and can simply lifted out with the use of small screwdriver.

Best option is to buy an EEPROM programmer that supports the bios chip. (Winbond W25Q64BVAIG) E.G. the SEEPROM. This gives you the option to upgrade, downgrade bios at will and experiment with changing modules without the risk of bricking your bios.

chi09es.


----------



## kingpin317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> I take it you're using a P8Z68-V LX? If so, you're going to be very limited in the availability of BIOS options. Make sure LLC is enabled and do the best with what you're given in the UEFI.


Yes I do & TY.


----------



## iatacs19

I upgraded my GENE-Z with BIOS 3203 and there is one small bug. The Q-Fan settings keep getting set to Disabled whenever I go into the BIOS. I have to remember to set it to Enabled before I exit the BIOS.


----------



## useport80

hey all,
i recently purchased the p8z68 deluxe/gen3 and updated to bios version 0302. i was wondering what software you guys use to check for driver updates? or do you just periodically manually goto asus.com and check if they released new drivers? i've always done the manual method, but since this board is fairly new, i figured asus would be updating it more frequently. i manually check my ati hd 7970 drivers, but thats easy since its just one device. the motherboard has a bunch of different device drivers, so i was just wondering if there was an easy way to track latest version and what version i currently have installed.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *useport80*
> 
> hey all,
> i recently purchased the p8z68 deluxe/gen3 and updated to bios version 0302. i was wondering what software you guys use to check for driver updates? or do you just periodically manually goto asus.com and check if they released new drivers? i've always done the manual method, but since this board is fairly new, i figured asus would be updating it more frequently. i manually check my ati hd 7970 drivers, but thats easy since its just one device. the motherboard has a bunch of different device drivers, so i was just wondering if there was an easy way to track latest version and what version i currently have installed.


Personally I go to the OP of this thread and click on the spoiler below my board and check for new drivers there. I also subscribe to this thread and get alerts via email. If a driver specific to your board is not up to date, rarely, subscribers here are quick to point that out and it gets updated. Even trouble with installation & usage get reported which is another good reason to subscribe. I would not rely on software or windows update to get that latest drivers. However I do use Secunia PSI for keeping software up to date but it rarely indicates board specific .inf, sata, network drivers etc. or even GPU or other peripheral drivers.

edit: additional info

You can always go to Control Panel> Device Manager and right click on what ever you want to check then click on Properties then the Driver tab to see what your system is currently using. You can also roll back drivers there if you have a problem. It may also be helpful to know most board specific drivers have no need to be uninstalled before you install the new driver meaning you can run theses .exe over top the existing installations with no problems. So if all this is to much trouble there's no harm in running the current drivers listed in the OP for your board. GL and enjoy that new system


----------



## ney2x

ASMedia USB 3.0 Driver - ASMedia USB 1.14.8.0


----------



## bodean

This thread needs to be stickied at the top of this forum.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bodean*
> 
> This thread needs to be stickied at the top of this forum.


+1 there's every good reason to search for it when it falls out of view and no better reason to sticky it.


----------



## iARDAs

Hello everybody

I am using a Asus P8z68Vle motherboard and a haf 922 Case

When i launch Asus Suite II and go to fan monitor there are 2 profiles. One is CPU FAN and the other is CHASIS FAN.

both profiles are set in standard. Should i swtich them to TURBO?

Also i have 3 fans on the case.

I front 200mm

1 rear 120mm

1 top 200mm

all are spinning without a problem but why does chasis fan profile only give me 1 fan control.

Or are all of the 3 chasis fans connected under 1 profile?


----------



## It6guru

Has anyone figured out an *absolute* fix for the monitor sleep/sleep/standby/hibernate problem? I have a P8Z68 DELUXE /GEN 3.


----------



## speedlever

Internal PLL overvoltage... change from auto to disabled.


----------



## It6guru

I have already done that...no dice.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *It6guru*
> 
> Has anyone figured out an *absolute* fix for the monitor sleep/sleep/standby/hibernate problem? I have a P8Z68 DELUXE /GEN 3.


Depends what you call a fix. In my Control Panel / Power Options I change it to never sleeps, always on, never hibernates, no power saving, etc.


----------



## It6guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Depends what you call a fix. In my Control Panel / Power Options I change it to never sleeps, always on, never hibernates, no power saving, etc.


I want my monitor to sleep and come back lol.....it should work damnit!


----------



## useport80

what problems are you having with sleep and waking up? im having sleep/wake issues also, but i figured it was related to my ati hd 7970 and not the mobo.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *It6guru*
> 
> Has anyone figured out an *absolute* fix for the monitor sleep/sleep/standby/hibernate problem? I have a P8Z68 DELUXE /GEN 3.


What BIOS are you running? The non-GEN3 had this fixed while back now and runs fine (standby / monitor sleep) even with PLL overvolt enabled .. I of course can't comment on the GEN3 boards but thought they'd be similar/same.


----------



## It6guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *useport80*
> 
> what problems are you having with sleep and waking up? im having sleep/wake issues also, but i figured it was related to my ati hd 7970 and not the mobo.


I myself have a 7950, but as far as sleeping goes....I set my monitor to go to sleep after a period of time and it wont come back. I an make it come back the instant it goes to sleep but beyond that i have to do a cold reboot, otherwise using the reset button causes the board to get stuck on Q-code 62.

@error-id10t:

Not sure of the BIOS version, I'm thinking whatever one was current in September(build date on main UEFI screen?) I'll have to check.


----------



## useport80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *It6guru*
> 
> I myself have a 7950, but as far as sleeping goes....I set my monitor to go to sleep after a period of time and it wont come back. I an make it come back the instant it goes to sleep but beyond that i have to do a cold reboot, otherwise using the reset button causes the board to get stuck on Q-code 62.


yeah i have the same issue too. i thought it was related to the 7970 and the zerocore power saving functionality. im on the latest bios 0302, but the issue happened with both the original 0301 as well.

currently, i just have my win7 system to run a screensaver all the time and i have disabled the 'turn screen off after XX minutes.' but lately i've noticed that it just hangs completely. it wont respond to ping and i just have to reset the whole system. doesn't happen all the time, but im always scared to wake the pc up lol.

i'll try disabling the 'pll overvolt' and see what happens. what does 'pll overvolt' do anyways? whats its purpose?

im not overclocking cpu or gpu. im running complete stock frequencies with this new pc.


----------



## It6guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *useport80*
> 
> yeah i have the same issue too. i thought it was related to the 7970 and the zerocore power saving functionality. im on the latest bios 0302, but the issue happened with both the original 0301 as well.
> currently, i just have my win7 system to run a screensaver all the time and i have disabled the 'turn screen off after XX minutes.' but lately i've noticed that it just hangs completely. it wont respond to ping and i just have to reset the whole system. doesn't happen all the time, but im always scared to wake the pc up lol.
> i'll try disabling the 'pll overvolt' and see what happens. what does 'pll overvolt' do anyways? whats its purpose?
> im not overclocking cpu or gpu. im running complete stock frequencies with this new pc.


Already disabled PLL. Im thinking this may actually be a windows 7 issue, not only these chipsets. Windows 7 is notorious for sleep issues. I might try an ubuntu livecd to see if the problem is there too.


----------



## It6guru

Display Sleep/resume works like a dream under linux, suspend resume does not work. I'm stumped.


----------



## PalZer0

Bluetooth driver 7.4.0.125 doesn't install. I've double clicked on setup.exe and selected language but the Bluetooth driver setup never starts.


----------



## Robilar

The new 3202 bios update for the Asus P8Z68-V Pro was a real bugger to install. Major overhaul to the UEFI layout though.


----------



## PalZer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> The new 3202 bios update for the Asus P8Z68-V Pro was a real bugger to install. Major overhaul to the UEFI layout though.


How was it a pain to install? I just copied the BIOS file to a USB drive and used the EZ Flash utility in the BIOS to install it.


----------



## Robilar

I was pretty sure it pooched the motherboard, system restarted multiple times, it looked like it had hung at one point as well.It eventually rebooted and indicated it was functional (I had to do a couple of restarts, which you never do when updating).

Everything is fine now but it was very different from any other bios update I have ever done.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I was pretty sure it pooched the motherboard, system restarted multiple times, it looked like it had hung at one point as well.It eventually rebooted and indicated it was functional (I had to do a couple of restarts, which you never do when updating).
> 
> Everything is fine now but it was very different from any other bios update I have ever done.


Did you get the right bios? Did you F5 to set optimized defaults prior to flashing? Did you use ezflash from the UEFI interface to flash the bios? These are the three most important steps to take when updating and not doing so can result in the complications you've described. The currently recommended bios for the non G3 V-Pro is 3203 and 3201 for the V-Pro G3 board and neither is 3202. Seems to me the 3202 was/is for the Gen3 board which I assume you don't have based on what I see in you sig rig. I know the two are easily confused and shame on Intel for this but I suppose their could be a typo here or something. I have used other mfg bios to flash an EVGA bios back in the NV680 chipset days so maybe I'm missing something here.


----------



## Robilar

Sorry I meant 3203, a typo. It is the correct bios for my board. It was just a bugger to install.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *It6guru*
> 
> Display Sleep/resume works like a dream under linux, suspend resume does not work. I'm stumped.


Windows has more control over sleep resume and power saving features as it cooperates with the system bios and Linux is less complex. So proper configuration is more important. I don't use sleep/resume/or hibernation and turn it all off/disabled so I'm not the best source for how to configure but I do know You may need to augment windows power management settings especially if it's set to Performance preset now. Depending on those settings you may need to adjust what mode to use in you UEFI as well for example C1E C3 or C6 states. You could try disabling C3 & C6 states and use the most common C1E but again I'm not absolutely sure in this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalZer0*
> 
> Bluetooth driver 7.4.0.125 doesn't install. I've double clicked on setup.exe and selected language but the Bluetooth driver setup never starts.


I would first go into Device manager and make sure the drive did or did not update beyond that I would go into the UEFI bios and make sure Bluetooth is enabled. If it's not then the install may not recognize that you have Bluetooth on your system, therefore the install quits on you because of that. GL and report back.


----------



## greyclear

Currently I just run stock with turbo boost to 4.6 but I want to see if I can make the 5ghz mark. I see a lot of z68 boards making it up there with 2600k i7 so I shouldnt have any issues but should I get all the bios updates before I make any changes? CPU-Z shows date 9/19/2011 I am sure there are updates since then.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greyclear*
> 
> Currently I just run stock with turbo boost to 4.6 but I want to see if I can make the 5ghz mark. I see a lot of z68 boards making it up there with 2600k i7 so I shouldnt have any issues but should I get all the bios updates before I make any changes? CPU-Z shows date 9/19/2011 I am sure there are updates since then.


Fill in your system specs so we can better help you.

It really depends on the type of cooling and the chip you have. Some can do 5GHz at decent voltages, others not so much. As for the BIOS, I would update it but that's just my OCD saying that.


----------



## greyclear

Antec 1200 V3 case
Asus Extreme IV Z68
Seasonic X650
Hyper 212 EVO Fan Cooler
i7 2600k Processor
Ram 16gb. Corsair PC3-10700
Asus ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5
2x Intel 320 series 120gig SSD (RAID 0 )
3x 250gig WD (RAID5)


----------



## SimpleTech

Since you're running RAID, I would update to the latest one. Nice setup by the way.


----------



## greyclear

Thanks. Just a quick o/c it will run up to 5 without any issues however what actually locks the multiplier? Otherwise at idle I am at normal speed. Under load it is up clocking to 5-5.1 without any issues but for the sake of testing Id like to try both methods


----------



## PalZer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> I would first go into Device manager and make sure the drive did or did not update beyond that I would go into the UEFI bios and make sure Bluetooth is enabled. If it's not then the install may not recognize that you have Bluetooth on your system, therefore the install quits on you because of that. GL and report back.


I got 7.4.0.120 and it installed just fine.

With 7.4.0.125, Setup.exe prompts for installation language when I launch it (after a UAC prompt) then goes to prepare the installer and then closes with nothing happening. I have reason to believe that this is because the Bluetooth suite installer is not in the install package.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalZer0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> I would first go into Device manager and make sure the drive did or did not update beyond that I would go into the UEFI bios and make sure Bluetooth is enabled. If it's not then the install may not recognize that you have Bluetooth on your system, therefore the install quits on you because of that. GL and report back.
> 
> 
> 
> I got 7.4.0.120 and it installed just fine.
> 
> With 7.4.0.125, Setup.exe prompts for installation language when I launch it (after a UAC prompt) then goes to prepare the installer and then closes with nothing happening. I have reason to believe that this is because the Bluetooth suite installer is not in the install package.
Click to expand...

Right click the exe and on the general tab make sure it is unblocked towards the bottom of the dialog then click apply. Then on the Compatibility tab check run as administrator once checked click apply and OK. Now you can attempt to run the exe again. Unless you are skilled at protecting your system the following recommendation is optional in other words use at you own risk but I always disable UAC for reason you've no doubt encountered. I for one have no worries with it disabled because I don;t install stuff willy nilly and don't need mother M$ telling me what I can and can not do. The easiest way to disable is through msconfig. Hit the Windows key and type msconfig then enter then click on the Tools tab and scroll down to Disable UAC and left click to highlight then click on launch lower right of dialog. You will need to reboot for the changes to take effect. This will help in making sure UAC is not the cause of your issue and it can always be re-enabled if you are not comfortable using it 24/7 like I do. GL I hope this helps!


----------



## fishski7

Major problems with a new build that I'm hoping someone can shed some light on.

Old system: ASUS P8P67-LE , i5-2500k, 4 gb Kingston Hyper-x 2000mHz stable for 8 months at 4.8gHz and 1978mHz mem speed cpu voltage 1.375 bclk 106 cpu multiplier 45

New system: ASUS P8Z68-V Pro/Gen3 , i7-2600k, 8gb Corsair 2000mHz XM3

Problems started immediately when Corsair mem won't post at anything higher than 1066, put the Kingston mem in the new machine and it won't post anything higher than 1333.

In the Bios there is no option for setting the cpu multiplier like there is in the P8P67 bios, it seems locked @ 34 and there is only an option for changing the BCLK

The best I've been able to do is 4.4 gHz and 1440 mem speed on the new system. Why can;t I change the CPU multiplier? What am I doing wrong?

Thanks a zillion


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishski7*
> 
> Major problems with a new build that I'm hoping someone can shed some light on.
> Old system: ASUS P8P67-LE , i5-2500k, 4 gb Kingston Hyper-x 2000mHz stable for 8 months at 4.8gHz and 1978mHz mem speed cpu voltage 1.375 bclk 106 cpu multiplier 45
> New system: ASUS P8Z68-V Pro/Gen3 , i7-2600k, 8gb Corsair 2000mHz XM3
> Problems started immediately when Corsair mem won't post at anything higher than 1066, put the Kingston mem in the new machine and it won't post anything higher than 1333.
> In the Bios there is no option for setting the cpu multiplier like there is in the P8P67 bios, it seems locked @ 34 and there is only an option for changing the BCLK
> The best I've been able to do is 4.4 gHz and 1440 mem speed on the new system. Why can;t I change the CPU multiplier? What am I doing wrong?
> Thanks a zillion


You're doing it manually, correct (Ai Overclock Tuner is set to Manual)?


----------



## fishski7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> You're doing it manually, correct (Ai Overclock Tuner is set to Manual)?


Yes, AI overclocking in manual. Another difference is the P8P67 board executed the "automatic" tuner perfectly(to use as a starting point for manual tuning), whereas the P8Z68-V Pro/Gen3 board auto process failed, it stopped at the first trial and I had to use the MemOK function to get it going again. The Z68 board does have the latest bios installed. Don;t understand why the cpu multiplier option is not available in the bios. Is it a i7 thing??

Thanks


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishski7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> You're doing it manually, correct (Ai Overclock Tuner is set to Manual)?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, AI overclocking in manual. Another difference is the P8P67 board executed the "automatic" tuner perfectly(to use as a starting point for manual tuning), whereas the P8Z68-V Pro/Gen3 board auto process failed, it stopped at the first trial and I had to use the MemOK function to get it going again. The Z68 board does have the latest bios installed. Don;t understand why the cpu multiplier option is not available in the bios. Is it a i7 thing??
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

What is your current bios ver? Did you set optimized defaults prior to user specific adjustments? Have your tested for stability at stock clocks? You should fill out your rig details in "My profile" and tell us any settings changes you have made other than optimized defaults.


----------



## fishski7

Bios 3202 I'm working on filling out the rig details. Think I'm going to RMA the board. New symptoms include, not shutting down (keeps all the fans running, have to unplug), randomly starting up by itself, not posting for 3 or 4 tries at factory defaults.

One big question is it unique to this bios or a Z68 bios's that there is no direct access to the CPU multiplier? Doing auto OC, even though it crashes and doesn't finish when I finally get it to boot it will say something like "SUccessful 103x38" . But there is nowhere in the bios to change the CPU multiplier myself? I'll get another Z68 board or a P67 board if this board woun;t let you do it.


----------



## garikfox

You cant increase the CPU Ratio Multi past its base limit (2500K limit is 33) this is by ASUS design, The Turbo Mode "By Per Core or By All Cores" is what will set a specific Multi past 33, I'll explain how ASUS says to do it below and this is how I do it.

These below are my BIOS settings for 4.2GHz (2500K)

1. Change the CPU multi to Max i.e: 33 (2500K)

2. Enable Turbo Mode but Disable Speedstep also Disable PLL Overvoltage.

3. Change Turbo mode to "By Per Core", type in 42 in all 4 boxes.

4. LLC Regular, phase Standard, AUTO VRM frequency, Disable VRM Spread Spectrum, CPU current 100%, T.Probe

5. Offset Voltage "Minus" - .005

6. Disable Spread Spectrum

7. Go into CPU advanced section and Disable Speedstep, Disable C1E and Disable the last two C states

This will give you a constant 4.2GHz for the system, Windows wont display 4.2GHz it will still say 3.30GHz, But the sytem is really running at 4.2GHz on all cores and it wont throttle at Idle.

Idle Voltage - 1.288v

Under full Load - 1.240v

FYI - If you want Windows to throttle down the CPU at Idle do this below.

1. Set Windows PWR management to "Balanced Mode" (this step is optional but I would set it just to be safe)

2. In BIOS set the Turbo mode to "By All Cores" type in 42 = 4200MHz for example

3. Set the actual CPU multi to what you want it to idle down to 16-33, 16 = 1600MHz, 33 = 3300MHz

4. Enable Speedstep, and Enable C1E


----------



## speedlever

For the record, in order to allow CPU throttling, you don't need to do the balanced power thing. Just enable speedstep and change at least one of the C states from auto to enabled. Otherwise, use steps 2-4.


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Sorry I meant 3203, a typo. It is the correct bios for my board. It was just a bugger to install.


What are those major changes you mentioned?


----------



## fishski7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> ...The Turbo Mode "By Per Core or By All Cores" is what will set a specific Multi past 33, I'll explain how ASUS says to do it below and this is how I do it....


Thanks, that is how I expected to do it. A few images..The first is from the BIOS in my P8P67-LE with a i5-2500K and it is as you describe. The second and third are from the bios in my new (to be RMA'd)P8Z68-V Pro/Gen 3 Bios version 3202. There is no longer a Turbo mode By-Core option on the main AI tweaker page just a Yes or No on the CPU Power Management sub page. Any insights about this would be greatly appreciated.

P8P67-LE Bios 1001


P8Z68-V Pro/Gen 3 Bios version 3202 Ai Tweaker screen


P8Z68-V Pro/Gen 3 Bios version 3202 CPU Power management sub page


----------



## SimpleTech

@fishski7, are you sure you have the right board? The latest BIOS for P8Z68-V Pro/Gen3 is 3201.


----------



## fishski7

Yep, 3202 has a 2/17/12 build date and is listed on their website

Very strange... The manual has all the old AI Tuner old pics and methods discussed previously, but 3202 apparently is different. Documentation would have been nice....LOL


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> @fishski7, are you sure you have the right board? The latest BIOS for P8Z68-V Pro/Gen3 is 3201.


The BIOS shipping with the new P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 is BIOS version 3101 (I got mine 10 days ago and it came with BIOS 3101)

The latest BIOS on the ASUS site is indeed 3202.

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z68-V_PRO_GEN3/


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishski7*
> 
> Thanks, that is how I expected to do it. A few images..The first is from the BIOS in my P8P67-LE with a i5-2500K and it is as you describe. The second and third are from the bios in my new (to be RMA'd)P8Z68-V Pro/Gen 3 Bios version 3202. There is no longer a Turbo mode By-Core option on the main AI tweaker page just a Yes or No on the CPU Power Management sub page. Any insights about this would be greatly appreciated.


On the Exit button hit the "Load Optimized Defaults" then it will show up.


----------



## fishski7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> On the Exit button hit the "Load Optimized Defaults" then it will show up.


Just tried it, doesn't work in 3202, but then it's a wonky board. Very strange behavior. In addition to previously mention problems, it's now peridoically crashing when I'm just sitting in the BIOS screen, have to hit the MEM OK button to get it to do anything, then it goes through an auto OC cycle before returning to the BIOS sometimes with really weird numbers. If I'm lucky the replacement board will have 3101


----------



## garikfox

Make sure both the TPU and EPU switch are set to the up position = Disabled

If its freezing in the UEFI screen then its the memory.

Sounds like your problems are from your memory settings/timings, set it to AUTO usually will = 1333mhz

Im sure your baord is perfectly fine


----------



## fishski7

Before I RMA it, I wonder if I'm underpowering it (system speced in rig#1). I was running the AMD6970 in the i5-2500k/P8P67-LE system with a PS rated at 430 watts OCed to 4.8 gHz under heavy online simracing load with no problems for 9 months. Bumped the PS up to 520 watts for this system with essentially same components except the i7 and the motherboard. Thought bumping up 90 watts would be sufficient since I obviously had headroom with the stable performance of the other system. Maybe should return the PS before the MB?

Thoughts on whether PS could be the issue and appropriate PS size for this rig?

Thx a zillion...


----------



## garikfox

Your at 520w right now at load ? wow, whats the PSU rated at ?

General rule of thumb is you want about 200watts extra then the system load.

So you should be running a good 700w PSU


----------



## fishski7

No that's the PS rating, ANtec 520 high current gamer, confident(??) load is quite a bit less


----------



## garikfox

ohh ok yeah I think your fine









Did you fully read my 2 posts back ? I edited it


----------



## fishski7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> ohh ok yeah I think your fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you fully read my 2 posts back ? I edited it


Rechecked TPU and EPU switch and they're ok. I tend to agree with you re:MB, I've built a lot of systems over a lot of years and have never actually had a bad MB. Any problems are usually been memory related. The Patriot I put in isn;t behaving any better than the original Corsair, the Kingston from the i5 machine was better but it has a home. Time to order some really good memory. Fry's doesn;'t really carry the "good stuff"

Regardless, I'm really not happy about not being able to spec the Turbo ratio myself in 3202







. I may still be doing something stupid or overlooking something obvious ( it's happened before








)


----------



## garikfox

fishski7: Do this below well get that baord working great !, Well try a simple OC first.

On the Board Make sure the TPU and EPU switchs are fully in the up position = Disabled

Now in BIOS click on Exit and Load Optimized Deafults.

1. AI OC Tuner - Manual / BCLK 100.0

2. Memory Frequency - AUTO

3. EPU Power savings - Disabled

4. DRAM Timming - all AUTO

5. CPU Power Management - CPU Ratio = 34, Speedstep - Disabled, Turbo Mode - Enabled

6. Load Line Calibration - Regular

7. VRM Frequency - AUTO

8. Phase Control - Standard

9. VRM Spread Spectrum - Disabled

10. CPU current - 100%, then on the last one set - T.Probe

11. Under the CPU voltage click Offset mode and switch it to Minus - "-.005"

12. Set all the rest to AUTO, But Disable Spread Spectrum

13. Now the CPU Turbo modes should be available, Set it to "By Per Core" and type in 43 in all 4 boxes. Make sure to hit enter after you enter the numbers in or use the -/+ keys.

14. In the Advanced CPU section Disable Speedstep, Disable C1E and also Disable the last two Cstate boxes.

This should set you to a very nice/stable 4.3GHz









FYI - Disable PLL Overvoltage for 4.3GHz

When in Windows it wont say 4.30Ghz, youll have to open up CPU-Z and it will say 4300MHz, The settings above will give you a constant 4.3GHz with no Throttling,


----------



## garikfox

lol make sure to re-read that I edited in a few things


----------



## fishski7

Did all that and still no Turbo mode by core modification available to me. It did however change the "Target Turbo frequency" at the top of the screen to 4.45gHz so it's doing something, but I'm not setting it.

Does anyone else with Bios 3202 have this problem??


----------



## garikfox

Sounds like its AUTO tuning it for you thats why it isnt showing the turbo options.

Are you sure the TPU switch is set to the up position ?

This is really strange....


----------



## speedlever

Up being a relative term. The switch position to be off should be towards the edge of the board.


----------



## garikfox

fishski7: Try Disabling "Hyperthreading" see if it shows up then.


----------



## fishski7

Reconfirmed TPU is indeed off, turned HT off and tried a few other things. No Turbo ratio adjustment. Took the Patriot mem out that won;t post at anything higher than 1300 mHz and dropped it into the P8P67 i2500k board and didn;t have to change a thing turned right on @ 1978 mHz. Put the really good kingston back in the board and it won;t post at anything higher than 1333. The board still doesn't power down (leaves all fans running), randomly starts up by itself, won;t wake up from sleep at all. Despite the BIOS saying it's a P8Z68-V Pro/Gen3, ASUS's support site "autodetect" says it's a P8Z68-V Pro. I've had enough of this board and it's going back tomorrow. Not sure what I'll replace it with. I want to thank everyone for their help.


----------



## SimpleTech

You could always try another (same) board? /shrug

I love my P8Z68-V and P8Z68-V Pro.


----------



## pent

Thanks for this i found updated drivers for my P8Z68-V PRO! ASUS HASN'T UPDATED the drivers in like a year! and i was foolishly checking it weekly! Thanks these updated drivers are great


----------



## fishski7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> You could always try another (same) board? /shrug
> I love my P8Z68-V and P8Z68-V Pro.


I'm a long time ASUS fan so I replaced it with the same board and there is happiness in River City! Installed the replacement board and it works perfectly!!! No startup/shutdown/sleep issues. Turbo ratio shows up in the bios like it should. Instantly stable 4.5 gHz with 1866 memory. Ready to go simracing.....

Thanks for everyone's help and support.


----------



## garikfox

Thats great to hear fishki7, Awesome !


----------



## thanasis2012

Hi.
I have this problem.

My mobo is asus p8z68-v pro/gen3
Sound card asus xonar d2x
Gpaphics card sapphire hd 6970 2gb dual fan.
If the xonar d2x is connected to first mini-pci e x1 without the hd6970 in first pci-e x16 the sound card working perfect.
If the xonar d2x is connected to first mini-pci e x1 with the hd6970 in first pci-e x16 the sound card has very low sound output and after this problem the digital output its burned. and not working any more.
Now i can use only the analog output from the xonar d2x.
With the firmware 3202 in mobo the xonar can working only in the last pci-e x1-4 normal without problem in analog output now.
And this problem happening only if in first pci-e x16 is connecter graphics cald like 6970 or 6950.
With an old 8800gt in pci-e x16 the problem not happening.

If someone have hd6970 or hd6950 in first pci-e x16 please put in first mini pci-e x1 a xonar sound card ot another card to tell me if its working normal.

From asus until now they dont answer to me if the mobo this model of mobo has problem.
The only answer from asus is .. they dont replace the sound card because is out of warranty.

Sorry my english are not very good.
Thanks.


----------



## ras

I recently built the system in my sig and I've been troubleshooting a problem with static coming from my microphone. Whether I use the front panel or the back, I still get this constant static from my microphone. The sound going through my headphones seems fine, however. My friend recently got the same board (P8Z68-V Pro/Gen3) and is having the same issue, even with a completely different setup (different case, different mic, etc.). I've tried the Windows plug and play driver as well as the Realtek HD audio driver provided in the OP and I'm still having the same problem. I've screwed around with BIOS settings like going from HD to AC97, but that makes no difference either. It's the same level of static. The static sounds like a constant rainfall in the background, if that helps. Device Manager reports no problems. My mic worked perfectly on my old setup.


----------



## SimpleTech

It sounds like you're experiencing EMI. Do you have any speakers (or sub) near your computer? Is there any possibility you can test it outside your case and see if it exhibits the same thing?


----------



## ras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> It sounds like you're experiencing EMI. Do you have any speakers (or sub) near your computer? Is there any possibility you can test it outside your case and see if it exhibits the same thing?


No, I don't have anything like that near my computer. My old setup used to be in the exact same place on my desk and it never had an issue. I don't have anything plugged into my surge protector other than my computer's power supply and my monitor. Its lights for "grounded" and "protected" are both lit up.

I tested my microphone in two other machines, one of which was through a microphone jack on a pair of speakers, the other via the onboard on the I/O panel. It works fine on those machines.

I unplugged every case fan on this machine and had both side panels off and it's still just the same constant noise emitting from the microphone when I choose to listen to it in Windows. Same intensity whether it's via the front port or the back. Again, the sound coming through my headphones is perfectly fine - it's just my microphone, which is a separate peripheral not attached to my headphones, if that makes any difference.


----------



## billyford

Looks like this worked for me just gonna run some tests to make sure


----------



## billyford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billyford*
> 
> Looks like this worked for me just gonna run some tests to make sure


thanks garikfox


----------



## EaglePC

I found out using ASUS drivers are best for my z68 -v pro mb also the reason ASUS hasn't updated there drivers the chipset ,raid controller,mei and etc you cannot going any higher in the hardware version then it is until new firmware has been released (it is what it is)


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaglePC*
> 
> I found out using ASUS drivers are best for my z68 -v pro mb also the reason ASUS hasn't updated there drivers the chipset ,raid controller,mei and etc you cannot going any higher in the hardware version then it is until new firmware has been released (it is what it is)


Question lies on why they don't update USB 3.0, SATA (Marvel, ASMedia), or Intel IGP drivers?

That's where I come in. _Ha-cha!_


----------



## PalZer0

I noticed that you updated the link for the Bluetooth driver. I downloaded and (successfully) installed it but the driver version is showing 7.4.0.*122* after installation as opposed to the quoted 7.4.0.*125*.


----------



## RazorCaT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Don't overclock via Asus software. Go into the UEFI and manually change the settings there. And don't use any preset overclocking profiles, they're all garbage.
> 
> Yes, it improves speeds significantly.
> 
> No, stick to using the Intel 6Gb/s ports. If you don't have anything hooked up to the Marvell ports, disabled it in the BIOS. Will help a little bit with boot times.
> 
> When in the BIOS/UEFI, set Ai Overclock Tuner to Manual. Make sure BCLK/PEG Frequency is at 100.0.
> 
> Change the Turbo Ratio to *45* for starters. Only change your multiplier, don't mess with the BCLK.
> 
> Internal PLL Overvoltage can be left at AUTO or disabled since this is a minimal overclock. Enable it when you're trying for 4.8GHz+.
> 
> Set Load-Line Calibration to Ultra-High.
> 
> Change the VRM Frequency to 350 or 360.
> 
> Set Phase Control to Extreme. The same goes with Duty Control.
> 
> Leave CPU Current Capability at 100%.
> 
> CPU Voltage is where it can get tricky. Some CPUs might need more voltage than others. So start off with 1.32v and if that isn't stable, increase it two notches.
> 
> DRAM voltage is your memory voltage, you can get the read from the side of the sticks. And don't forget to adjust your Memory Frequency.


*
where can I find the Duty Control? im using the Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3 mobo..*


----------



## grunion

What am I missing here, the intel installer won't find any compatible hardware?
Z68 dxl btw..


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalZer0*
> 
> I noticed that you updated the link for the Bluetooth driver. I downloaded and (successfully) installed it but the driver version is showing 7.4.0.*122* after installation as opposed to the quoted 7.4.0.*125*.


Going to fix it with an updated version that came out today.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazorCaT*
> 
> *
> where can I find the Duty Control? im using the Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3 mobo..*


It depends on the board you're using. My guess is that Phase Control = Duty Control with your board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> What am I missing here, the intel installer won't find any compatible hardware?
> Z68 dxl btw..


*Ethernet* is your Intel or Realtek LAN. If the Intel one in the OP doesn't work, try this one.

*PCI Simple Communications Controller* is linked to Intel Management Engine driver.

As for the unknown devices, I'm not entirely sure. Can you read off the Hardware ID string?


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Going to fix it with an updated version that came out today.
> It depends on the board you're using. My guess is that Phase Control = Duty Control with your board.
> *Ethernet* is your Intel or Realtek LAN. If the Intel one in the OP doesn't work, try this one.
> *PCI Simple Communications Controller* is linked to Intel Management Engine driver.
> As for the unknown devices, I'm not entirely sure. Can you read off the Hardware ID string?


Hardware IDs:
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1503&SUBSYS_849C1043&REV_05
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1503&SUBSYS_849C1043
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1503&CC_020000
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1503&CC_0200
Physical Device Name:
\Device\NTPNP_PCI0004

I'll update the management engine again.


----------



## SimpleTech

Ah, that is your Intel LAN.


----------



## Qba73

Great Thread Simpletech, Thank you


----------



## PalZer0

Asus just dropped AI Suite II version 1.02.25 for P8Z68-V series on their website. May also work with the Deluxe boards too.


----------



## error-id10t

Thanks for that, though it has a fair amount of older apps in it than say 10203 version had. Not sure about the others as I only use Asus Update, Fan Xpert, Probe II and USB3 boost and all were older in this new Suite (USB3 Boost was the same version).


----------



## lolvik

Hi again!
Long time no post. Derp.

Am I the only one with major cold-boot problems?
Most mornings, not every morning, my PC uses aaaages to boot, or simply wont boot at all before I hard-reset it.

Edit;
Seems like booting at all is troublesome. It sort of locks up for a few seconds by just loading a small amount of the windows screen before it proceeds.
My boot time have also gone up from 5sec to 9sec. :C


----------



## smartasien

no ur not the only one. I have the exact same issue. its very annoying!

The only fix I found was to wait until the post and then hard shut down again. then when u turn it back on it will load properly.

One thing I noticed is that if I went straight into the BIOS from the cold boot and saved, the comp would become unstable and not be able to boot into windows or even the bios then after until I reset the CMOS.

I should have went with the asrock extreme 4...

I'm using a P8Z68-v Pro btw but it seems like a lot of asus 1155 users are plagued with the same problem.


----------



## kevindd992002

Why do others not experiencing these cold boot issues?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Why do others not experiencing these cold boot issues?


I had plenty of double triple boot issues with my p67 evo. I have had zero with the maximus gene. And I am very happy about it.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I had plenty of double triple boot issues with my p67 evo. I have had zero with the maximus gene. And I am very happy about it.


Oh so these issues are not affecting Z68 ASUS boards?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I had plenty of double triple boot issues with my p67 evo. I have had zero with the maximus gene. And I am very happy about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so these issues are not affecting Z68 ASUS boards?
Click to expand...

Just saying that on my two Maximus's it has not. Or two H61 boards for that matter.


----------



## lolvik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh so these issues are not affecting Z68 ASUS boards?


It is affecting my Z68 board.
Today however it booted just fine.

/SHRUG


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Why do others not experiencing these cold boot issues?


I never turn it off....


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Why do others not experiencing these cold boot issues?
> 
> 
> 
> I never turn it off....
Click to expand...

What do you mean?


----------



## alancsalt

Half a joke sir...no cold boot prob because I try not to turn pc off long enough for it to be a cold boot...

Used to be common prob with X48 and P45, and I avoided turning them off for long so i didn't get infinite boot loop, have to take a stick of ram out, boot with one, let it warm up a bit, shut it down, put the other stick back in and reboot.....

But really, my P8Z68 doesn't seem to have that problem, so I'm lucky.


----------



## lolvik

I never used to shut my system down, the longest I've had it running was 48 days or so. : p

Buuut I still live at home, and I promised my father to start shutting it down in return for a faster connection. : P


----------



## EaglePC

z77 any different then z68 ?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaglePC*
> 
> z77 any different then z68 ?


native usb3 support
lucid virtu mvp which boosts graphics/3DMark11 scores


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> native usb3 support
> lucid virtu mvp which boosts graphics/3DMark11 scores


This is also the chipset for Ivy Bridge, right?


----------



## PalZer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> This is also the chipset for Ivy Bridge, right?


It is but the Asus Z68 mobos support Ivy Bridge through a BIOS update anyway so you're not missing much.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalZer0*
> 
> It is but the Asus Z68 mobos support Ivy Bridge through a BIOS update anyway so you're not missing much.


Oh ok, is that Lucid improvement significant though?


----------



## alancsalt

One said an extra 2500 3DM11 points.


----------



## dartuil

hello men do you use HDD shut down when they are in a idle time?
cause when my samsung 103sj get up it make a noise


----------



## OakWind

What would you guys consider essential drivers for the p8 z68-v gen3? Asus's website has wrong dates and no info on the software, and drivers, just confusing me further. My new build will have a ssd for win7 and a sata hdd for storage. And a gtx 560ti for video.

Any particular order I should install them in?

TIA


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OakWind*
> 
> What would you guys consider essential drivers for the p8 z68-v gen3? Asus's website has wrong dates and no info on the software, and drivers, just confusing me further. My new build will have a ssd for win7 and a sata hdd for storage. And a gtx 560ti for video.
> Any particular order I should install them in?
> TIA


Your best bet would be this thread or drivers from www.station-drivers.com (usually these are more updated).

Hope that helps


----------



## OakWind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Your best bet would be this thread or drivers from www.station-drivers.com (usually these are more updated).
> Hope that helps


That's this 68 page thread







.

Yea, they looked more up to date than the asus site, but I'm a little more interested on what was bloat, and what is essential or optional. I've been goggling for 2 days and mostly all I get are sales pitches from manufacturers on what these drivers do. I was hoping for more of a users perspective.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OakWind*
> 
> That's this 68 page thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Yea, they looked more up to date than the asus site, but I'm a little more interested on what was bloat, and what is essential or optional. I've been goggling for 2 days and mostly all I get are sales pitches from manufacturers on what these drivers do. I was hoping for more of a users perspective.


Lol, stupid me, I didn't notice, sorry.


----------



## EaglePC

*ITEL WHERE IS ARE FINAL 11.5 OROM FOR TRIM SUPPORT FOR RAID I WAS WAITING WAITING WAITING*


----------



## garikfox

Should be out any day, I'm waiting aswell


----------



## lightsout

Wait what. Are we finally getting trim support in a raid setup?


----------



## PalZer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OakWind*
> 
> What would you guys consider essential drivers for the p8 z68-v gen3? Asus's website has wrong dates and no info on the software, and drivers, just confusing me further. My new build will have a ssd for win7 and a sata hdd for storage. And a gtx 560ti for video.
> Any particular order I should install them in?
> TIA


Apart from the drivers listed on page 1, you should also grab the latest drivers from http://www.nvidia.com\NVIDIA[/url] for your GPU.

As a general rule, the latest drivers are the best ones.


----------



## alancsalt

Yeah, page one of this thread is usually more up to date than Asus....


----------



## Phreshkhid

So Im at a lost, and I have no idea what to do anymore, I build my PC a few months ago. (Build in signature) And I always get random BSOD. I have updated all my drivers and BIOS from the ASUS site. Im getting to the point where I just want to replace the motherboard. Just want to make sure its the problem before I do. However I would like to fix the problem if I could. Any help would be great.
Attaching my minidump files from last BSOD

Thanks

041812-6115-01.zip 26k .zip file


----------



## error-id10t

Just an FYI for those interested, the Fan Xpert2 (instead of Fan Xpert+) which comes with Z77 works on this board. Download their Asus SUITE and install - has quite a few additional tweaks which you may / may not find interesting. I used the z77-v pro as I have the z68-v pro board.

It also includes Probe II update.. I didn't update/install anything else so not sure if they work.


----------



## PalZer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Just an FYI for those interested, the Fan Xpert2 (instead of Fan Xpert+) which comes with Z77 works on this board. Download their Asus SUITE and install - has quite a few additional tweaks which you may / may not find interesting. I used the z77-v pro as I have the z68-v pro board.
> It also includes Probe II update.. I didn't update/install anything else so not sure if they work.


The only things I found that don't work are USB Charger+ (because the Z68 boards don't have a USB port circled in green) and DIGI+ Power Control (which uninstalls DIGI+ VRM Control but doesn't show in the suite menus at all).


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalZer0*
> 
> Apart from the drivers listed on page 1, you should also grab the latest drivers from http://www.nvidia.com\NVIDIA[/url] for your GPU.
> As a general rule, the latest drivers are the best ones.


"Your" general rule is a ground for lots of debates. Every enthusiast know that the latest ain't always the best especially considering nvidia drivers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Just an FYI for those interested, the Fan Xpert2 (instead of Fan Xpert+) which comes with Z77 works on this board. Download their Asus SUITE and install - has quite a few additional tweaks which you may / may not find interesting. I used the z77-v pro as I have the z68-v pro board.
> It also includes Probe II update.. I didn't update/install anything else so not sure if they work.


Tweaks like?


----------



## Phreshkhid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreshkhid*
> 
> So Im at a lost, and I have no idea what to do anymore, I build my PC a few months ago. (Build in signature) And I always get random BSOD. I have updated all my drivers and BIOS from the ASUS site. Im getting to the point where I just want to replace the motherboard. Just want to make sure its the problem before I do. However I would like to fix the problem if I could. Any help would be great.
> Attaching my minidump files from last BSOD
> Thanks
> 
> 041812-6115-01.zip 26k .zip file


Bump, because it was last post on last page and may have been overlooked.

Thanks


----------



## OakWind

Do I need these if I'm using a video card:
- Lucid Virtu Software: 1.2.113.21492
- Intel Graphics Media Accelerator Driver: 8.15.10.2669 (15.26.6) - x86 / x64

If I'm installing the os on the ssd do I need this:
-Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver

Is this any good:
-USB 3.0 Boost 1.02.06


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wait what. Are we finally getting trim support in a raid setup?


Yes we are, Any day now Intel will release a new RST that will allow TRIM for RAID arrays









They most likely will also release a new RAID ROM that will go with the new driver.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OakWind*
> 
> Do I need these if I'm using a video card:
> - Lucid Virtu Software: 1.2.113.21492
> - Intel Graphics Media Accelerator Driver: 8.15.10.2669 (15.26.6) - x86 / x64


Nope.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OakWind*
> 
> If I'm installing the os on the ssd do I need this:
> -Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver


Nope. If you were running RAID however, you would need it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OakWind*
> 
> Is this any good:
> -USB 3.0 Boost 1.02.06


Don't need it. I tried it a while back and found that you need a USB 3.0 device that can utilize the boost function. Very few devices can.


----------



## lightsout

I think the raid driver is good for SSD's regardless if you are running raid no? If not I think it will use the stock MS ahci driver. Not sure if this is still relevant I have been out of the loop on all things ssd for some time now.


----------



## OakWind

Yea, the SRT drivers do contain AHCI drivers. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## error-id10t

Someone posted this elsewhere.. ME driver update to 8.0.10.1464

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=21201


----------



## Rye26

will the new ivy 22m processors work with Z68 motherboards?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rye26*
> 
> will the new ivy 22m processors work with Z68 motherboards?


yes.


----------



## EaglePC

IVY NO
As a host processor, Core i7-3770K is only marginally faster than the former flagship of Intel's Sandy Bridge family, Core i7-2700K.
also lga2011 x79 little faster then a z68 5%
right now z68 board is all you need now unless you really want to be a freak or rather a geek and need pci 3.0 with 4 gtx680s
I am wait something big is going to happen when windows 8 gets released maybe we will have that 10ghz cpu


----------



## logit76

Hey guys, new member here. Been reading this thread for a while now and have found a lot of useful info, but not so much on the problem I am having with my rig (see sig). My problem is related to booting up pc after it has rested for a few hours. Sometimes when i turn PC on, all lights and fans turn on but that is it. There is no beep of any kind and after about 10 seconds the PC just turns off completely. When I power it back on, it boots up just fine. It's starting to do this more and more. Another issue is is that when I turn PC on it says something along the lines of "no bootable device insert disk and press any key". When that occurs, I simply reset and it boots up fine. Sometimes when that happens, I enter BIOS after I reset and it shows my ASUS DVD drive as 1st boot device and has my HDD as 2nd and sometimes doesn't even show HDD as an option. When I hit exit it boots up just fine again. It seems like the BIOS isn't saving my Boot order no matter how many times I correct it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *logit76*
> 
> Hey guys, new member here. Been reading this thread for a while now and have found a lot of useful info, but not so much on the problem I am having with my rig (see sig). My problem is related to booting up pc after it has rested for a few hours. Sometimes when i turn PC on, all lights and fans turn on but that is it. There is no beep of any kind and after about 10 seconds the PC just turns off completely. When I power it back on, it boots up just fine. It's starting to do this more and more. Another issue is is that when I turn PC on it says something along the lines of "no bootable device insert disk and press any key". When that occurs, I simply reset and it boots up fine. Sometimes when that happens, I enter BIOS after I reset and it shows my ASUS DVD drive as 1st boot device and has my HDD as 2nd and sometimes doesn't even show HDD as an option. When I hit exit it boots up just fine again. It seems like the BIOS isn't saving my Boot order no matter how many times I correct it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I will assume you have an Asus z board you really should fill out your system spec so we know what we are dealing with when you ask questions here

You likely have some settings that need changed and possibly need to change your setup a bit.

Depending on the number of hard drives and optical drives you have try not to use the jmicron or marvel sata ports with your config even if you have to minimize your drives this is very important for a faster boot.

Make the following changes in the Advanced Menu:


Advanced> On Board Devices Config> JMicron Controller = Disabled
Advanced> On Board Devices Config> Marvel Controller = Disabled
Advanced> APM > Power on by PCIE = Enabled (if you are using discrete GPU)

Now press F10 > then click Yes to save and exit and go back in to bios immediately.

Now Make the following changes in Boot menu:


make sure your boot drive is in the top or 1st in the hard drive boot order
Boot> Full screen logo = Disabled
Boot> Setup Mode= Advanced
Boot> Post report = 3 seconds
Boot> Option ROM Message = Keep Current 

Again Press F10 then Yes to save and exit

Do all the above in the order as listed above.

You'll see below how to select the boot drive click on Hard drive BBS Priorities



The resulting screen appears below make sure your boot drive is selected and top in the order



Now go back to boot menu as shown below and click on Boot option #1 and make sure your boot drive is selected there and then F10 then Yes to save and exit.



GL & I hope this helps


----------



## speedlever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> snip
> 
> Make the following changes in the Advanced Menu:
> 
> Advanced> On Board Devices Config> JMicron Controller = Disabled
> snip


This won't be of any help if, like me, he is using an external esata drive. But it won't hurt if he is not using the esata port.

Just a note of caution.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedlever*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> snip
> 
> Make the following changes in the Advanced Menu:
> 
> Advanced> On Board Devices Config> JMicron Controller = Disabled
> snip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This won't be of any help if, like me, he is using an external esata drive. But it won't hurt if he is not using the esata port.
> 
> Just a note of caution.
Click to expand...

Not knowing his config is a draw back hugh?


----------



## logit76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> I will assume you have an Asus z board you really should fill out your system spec so we know what we are dealing with when you ask questions here
> 
> You likely have some settings that need changed and possibly need to change your setup a bit.
> 
> Depending on the number of hard drives and optical drives you have try not to use the jmicron or marvel sata ports with your config even if you have to minimize your drives this is very important for a faster boot.
> 
> Make the following changes in the Advanced Menu:
> 
> Advanced> On Board Devices Config> JMicron Controller = Disabled
> Advanced> On Board Devices Config> Marvel Controller = Disabled
> Advanced> APM > Power on by PCIE = Enabled (if you are using discrete GPU)
> Now press F10 > then click Yes to save and exit and go back in to bios immediately.
> 
> Now Make the following changes in Boot menu:
> 
> make sure your boot drive is in the top or 1st in the hard drive boot order
> Boot> Full screen logo = Disabled
> Boot> Setup Mode= Advanced
> Boot> Post report = 3 seconds
> Boot> Option ROM Message = Keep Current
> Again Press F10 then Yes to save and exit
> 
> Do all the above in the order as listed above.
> 
> You'll see below how to select the boot drive click on Hard drive BBS Priorities
> 
> 
> The resulting screen appears below make sure your boot drive is selected and top in the order
> 
> 
> Now go back to boot menu as shown below and click on Boot option #1 and make sure your boot drive is selected there and then F10 then Yes to save and exit.
> 
> 
> GL & I hope this helps


Sorry about the specs, I listed them for "My Rig" but I noticed after I posted it didn't show up below my comment. My computer consists of:

Asus p8z68-V/Gen3 board (bios 3201)
Intel i5 2500K (OC 4.5)
8GB (4GBx2) G.skill DDR3 1600
Crossfire XFX HD6950
Western Digital Black 1.5TB
Patriot pyro SE 60GB (cache)
Corsair HX1050W
NZXT Havik 140

My mobo does not have marvell SATA ports, from what I gather from Asus website and manual, they are all Intel (4 SATA II and 2 SATA III). I have the WD HDD and Patriot plugged in the two SATA III ports and my Asus DVD drive in the SATA II ports. I already have Jmicron disabled. Already have "power on by PCIE" enabled and have already tried both splash screen enabled and disabled with no luck. I also already have Option ROM Message = Keep Current. Like in my OP, when I reset my Boot priority and put WD HDD 1st, my bios forgets it if the computer if off for a period of time and puts the Asus DVD drive 1st. I haven't tried clearing CMOS yet, but I'll try Thursday (out of town right now).


----------



## alancsalt

Use Rigbuilder on the top left of your screen. Fill in your rig specs.
Then, "My Profile", Your Forum Signature, "Edit signature text", add the rig you just created as a list. It will now appear in all yr posts.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *logit76*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> I will assume you have an Asus z board you really should fill out your system spec so we know what we are dealing with when you ask questions here
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the specs, I listed them for "My Rig" but I noticed after I posted it didn't show up below my comment. My computer consists of:
> 
> Asus p8z68-V/Gen3 board (bios 3201)
> Intel i5 2500K (OC 4.5)
> 8GB (4GBx2) G.skill DDR3 1600
> Crossfire XFX HD6950
> Western Digital Black 1.5TB
> Patriot pyro SE 60GB (cache)
> Corsair HX1050W
> NZXT Havik 140
> 
> My mobo does not have marvell SATA ports, from what I gather from Asus website and manual, they are all Intel (4 SATA II and 2 SATA III). I have the WD HDD and Patriot plugged in the two SATA III ports and my Asus DVD drive in the SATA II ports. I already have Jmicron disabled. Already have "power on by PCIE" enabled and have already tried both splash screen enabled and disabled with no luck. I also already have Option ROM Message = Keep Current. Like in my OP, when I reset my Boot priority and put WD HDD 1st, my bios forgets it if the computer if off for a period of time and puts the Asus DVD drive 1st. I haven't tried clearing CMOS yet, but I'll try Thursday (out of town right now).
Click to expand...

Could be an intermittent connection try a new sata cable and a different power connector.

Also disable all bootable drives (individually) all but the boot drive in bios.


----------



## Killermod1

Thanks for the drivers saved me a ton of time.







+REP to you kind fellow!!


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> Thanks for the drivers saved me a ton of time.












BTW for those that are wondering, I'll be making a new thread for Z77. I was going to start it earlier but there was a glitch with OCN that made all of my formatting into one large sentence. Seems to be fixed now.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW for those that are wondering, I'll be making a new thread for Z77. I was going to start it earlier but there was a glitch with OCN that made all of my formatting into one large sentence. Seems to be fixed now.


Thanks it makes life easier.


----------



## Andrazh

I bumbed into a weird problem.

I installed new cooler on my graphics card and when i installed it back into my computer my screens were black and the standby light were blinking on screens. Tried only one screen. Same problem. Tried other PCI-e slot. Screen turns on and everything works normally. Try first slot. Again same problem. Figured i somehow damaged the slot. I tried my gtx 295 on first slot. It works. So slot works, card works. I don't know what could be the problem? I reset bios couple of times. Don't know what else to try? I really want it working in first slot cuz its 16x second is only 8x. I know there is not alot of diference but there is some and that counts.

I got Asus p8z68v gen3 and radeon 7950+1hdmi screen+1dvi screen.

Thank u in advance.


----------



## lightsout

Have you tried it without hdmi? Just something to try I have a hell of a time getting a picture out of my gene z's hdmi if I take out my gpu.


----------



## Andrazh

Y i tried all connections. DVI, HDMI, HDMI-DVI adapter.. 7950 wont work in first slot. GTX 295 works tho. In second slot they both work. Is sth wrong with MB or GC?


----------



## Luckbad

This question is about the Asus P8Z68-V Pro/Gen 3.

I have a Corsair H60 hydro cooling heatsink. It has an intake fan, a radiator, and an exhaust fan (I purchased this separately, but it is identical to the intake fan). I would like both fans to always be the same speed, so if the intake fan is operating at 50%, the exhaust fan is also operating at 50%.

Can this be accomplished by attaching one fan to CPU_FAN and the other to CPU_FAN_OPT?

If not, is there some other way? For example, can I get a Y-Splitter and connect both to CPU_FAN? Thanks for the help!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckbad*
> 
> This question is about the Asus P8Z68-V Pro/Gen 3.
> 
> I have a Corsair H60 hydro cooling heatsink. It has an intake fan, a radiator, and an exhaust fan (I purchased this separately, but it is identical to the intake fan). I would like both fans to always be the same speed, so if the intake fan is operating at 50%, the exhaust fan is also operating at 50%.
> 
> Can this be accomplished by attaching one fan to CPU_FAN and the other to CPU_FAN_OPT?
> 
> If not, is there some other way? For example, can I get a Y-Splitter and connect both to CPU_FAN? Thanks for the help!


Yes thats how I do it. Then just control them with the asus software.


----------



## ThaSpacePope

Hey guys, on my p8z68-v pro gen3 i recently upgraded from 0402 to 3202 bios and now my flashed 6950s no longer work. If I flip the bios switch on my 6950s back to 6950 (I have reference cards) presto I get video out, but when using the 6970 bios I get no video out. Here is where it gets weirder: Windows boots right into my logon, but with NO video out. Since I can't downgrade my UEFI asus bios to previous version (learned that the hard way) anyone got any ideas?

Just to be clear: with 3202 I get no video out from my flashed 6970s which worked flawlessly prior to upgrading to 3202. I get no video anywhere - not even during bootstrap or bios, etc.







. I could always spend $24 to get the old bios from asus, but hoping there is another way!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaSpacePope*
> 
> Hey guys, on my p8z68-v pro gen3 i recently upgraded from 0402 to 3202 bios and now my flashed 6950s no longer work. If I flip the bios switch on my 6950s back to 6950 (I have reference cards) presto I get video out, but when using the 6970 bios I get no video out. Here is where it gets weirder: Windows boots right into my logon, but with NO video out. Since I can't downgrade my UEFI asus bios to previous version (learned that the hard way) anyone got any ideas?
> Just to be clear: with 3202 I get no video out from my flashed 6970s which worked flawlessly prior to upgrading to 3202. I get no video anywhere - not even during bootstrap or bios, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I could always spend $24 to get the old bios from asus, but hoping there is another way!


don't cross post.


----------



## Rye26

I've tried overclocking my i7 2600k to 4.5ghz using my maximus IV extreme-z motherboard. I used IBT standard 10 runs to check for stability and everything looked fine however when I tried to run 3Dmark06, 3Dmark11 and 3Dmarkvantage, I'm getting BSOD and my system reboots after which. My GPU is a reference 6950 running at stock. I tried running furmark and my gpu seems to be pretty much stable. As for the rams, I'm using a corsair dominator Gt 2000mhz but I'm only running it at 1333mhz. I can't seem figure out the problem. Any inputs guys?


----------



## SimpleTech

What BSOD code is it? 124, 101 usually means you need more CPU voltage.

You may want to run IBT longer than 10 runs (~20-25 for greater stability). I imagine that you're utilizing all memory when you're running the tests?


----------



## Rye26

I wasn't able to get the BSOD code... as for the memory, it's only running @ 1333mhz though it's rated @ 2000mhz. I was planning to find a stable oc for the processor before I mess with my rams. I'll try running it for 20 runs.


----------



## high1

Intel LAN driver 17.0
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=18713


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *high1*
> 
> Intel LAN driver 17.0
> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=18713


Already added to the OP a month ago.


----------



## Killermod1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> What BSOD code is it? 124, 101 usually means you need more CPU voltage.
> You may want to run IBT longer than 10 runs (~20-25 for greater stability). I imagine that you're utilizing all memory when you're running the tests?


 Overclock Errors.txt 1k .txt file


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Already added to the OP a month ago.


Hahaha, those people aren't checking the OP.

Is it safe to update my P8Z68-V/GEN3 board right now to the latest BIOS version? Mine is still on the initial release but I don't know if it's better to update it?


----------



## Killermod1

3202 hasnt had a flaw in my end!


----------



## Rye26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> Overclock Errors.txt 1k .txt file


thanks for this..


----------



## Killermod1

No problem.


----------



## bodean

New intel NIC drivers out, 17.1


----------



## Rye26

I've tried running my system again (i7 2600k @ 4.5ghz 1.29v bios) and it was stable for standard 25 runs in ibt. My mems were running at 1333mhz while my gpu are at stock. I tried running 3dmark06, 3dmark11, 3dmarkvantage and furmark (burn in 1080 15mins). However, when I tried to do a mild OC on my gpu, I got BSOD code 124. When I checked what that error code could possibly is, it's "increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT". Any inputs on this guys? I'm not sure where I could find QPI/VTT in my maximus IV extreme bios. Basically the only voltage I changed is the vcore and the rest are @ auto.


----------



## Vuzer

Hey guys i'm thinking to get a desktop gaming rig and have my eyes on P8Z68-V LE/LX (on budget), after some research i have couple questions hope the owner can answer:

1. Does it really support PCIe 3.0 after via BIOS update? I ask this because the site and box package didn't mention anything about it but i found a page list it as supported: http://event.asus.com/2011/mb/PCIe3_Ready/ While is there a difference between "Supported" and "True PCIe 3.0 ready"?

2. Does this revision "B3" apply on Z68 too or limited to P67 only?

Thx


----------



## SimpleTech

@Rye26, If you're running IBT "standard" then you're not really stressing your system long enough. Leave it on "maximum" for 20-25 passes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vuzer*
> 
> Hey guys i'm thinking to get a desktop gaming rig and have my eyes on P8Z68-V LE/LX (on budget), after some research i have couple questions hope the owner can answer:
> 1. Does it really support PCIe 3.0 after via BIOS update? I ask this because the site and box package didn't mention anything about it but i found a page list it as supported: http://event.asus.com/2011/mb/PCIe3_Ready/ While is there a difference between "Supported" and "True PCIe 3.0 ready"?
> 2. Does this revision "B3" apply on Z68 too or limited to P67 only?
> Thx


1. It should support PCIe 3.0 since the second slot runs at 4x.
2. B3 mainly pertains to P67 due to the SATA bug recall. But all of that was addressed with Z68 when it came out so you shouldn't have to worry about your ports dropping out anytime soon.


----------



## Vuzer

Thanks for the fast reply, that sums up everything that i should be aware of, time to save up and go for this nice board, quite future proof with PCIe 3.0 if it really works.


----------



## Rye26

will the ripjaw z 16gb 1600mhz rams work in Z68? I don't see any z68 boards in their compatibility list. I'm planning to uprade my rams and these look pretty nice.


----------



## Rye26

@SimpleTech - I'll try to run them in maximum test and see if I need to throw more voltage in the vcore.


----------



## CodeRush

I need brave guys with SPI-programmer / second BIOS-chip to test my method of 3xxx -> 0xxx BIOS downgrade.
It's the upgraded version of that method, but I have used DOS-bootable USB flash and DOS version of flash software.
Same method can be used in Windows, replacing bupdater.exe with ASUS update.
Works perfect on my Maximus IV Gene-Z, but needs testing on other P67/Z68 boards.
I know that it's dangerous to flash BIOS and take no responsibility or liability for any errors or problems that may occur by consequence of following that method, but i need it to be tested.








So, please test it and write your results here.


----------



## nikets01

new driver for Intel Integrated Graphics
Win 7 x64/64-bit
Win7 x86/32-bit
Version: 15.26.8 (8.15.10.2696)


----------



## nikets01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodeRush*
> 
> I need brave guys with SPI-programmer / second BIOS-chip to test my method of 3xxx -> 0xxx BIOS downgrade.
> It's the upgraded version of that method, but I have used DOS-bootable USB flash and DOS version of flash software.
> Same method can be used in Windows, replacing bupdater.exe with ASUS update.
> Works perfect on my Maximus IV Gene-Z, but needs testing on other P67/Z68 boards.
> I know that it's dangerous to flash BIOS and take no responsibility or liability for any errors or problems that may occur by consequence of following that method, but i need it to be tested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, please test it and write your results here.


why would you want to downgrade bios?


----------



## CodeRush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikets01*
> 
> why would you want to downgrade bios?


No "Additional Turbo Voltage" in 3xxx BIOS versions, numerous issues reported by users at forums.overclockers.ru (russian language) such as SLI/Turbo/iGPU not working with new BIOS, loss of stability on 5+ Ghz, etc.
I personally have no issues with 3203 on Gene-Z, but made that experiment to help that people.
It works for me and I need to test it on other boards, before I can give it to unexperienced users without SPI-programmer or backup chip.


----------



## speedlever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikets01*
> 
> new driver for Intel Integrated Graphics
> Win 7 x64/64-bit
> Win7 x86/32-bit
> Version: 15.26.8 (8.15.10.2696)


Those were out over a month ago.


----------



## nikets01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedlever*
> 
> Those were out over a month ago.


duh, do you know that's not the date they posted it on their website? Last time I downloaded it (few days ago) it was the 15.26.5 version, also it's a note to OP to update page 1. Currently listed 15.26.6


----------



## speedlever

Apologies: I appear to be a bit dyslexic.


----------



## bodean

Have most people in here Updated their Intel ME Firmware as listed in the first post?


----------



## error-id10t

It's up to date as of latest BIOS anyway, no need to it manually (version 8.x)


----------



## kevindd992002

Is there a special method to update my board's BIOS to the latest version?


----------



## ThaSpacePope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikets01*
> 
> why would you want to downgrade bios?


LOL because 3202 is *horrific* and once its flashed you can't go back... unless someone finds a way that is reliable. Previous attemps have resulted in bios bricks by many, success from others. Asus techs by phone told me "don't do it" and to RMA my board. Its really just a terrible bios.


----------



## sammkv

Luckily I haven't ran into any issues with the new bios


----------



## chi09es

If you have issues with 3202, my bet is you have a problem with the bios. Best option is to fully reflash the bios. This cannot be done with bupdater, nor with the bios utility, nor from windows, as this will not overwrite all modules in the bios.

The only way to do this is, apart from using an eeprom programmer, using the program "flashrom" under linux.
This is not complicated at all. No linux knowledge needed at all.

All you need is an usb flash memory stick of max 2GB.

HOWTO:

Download Lili USB Creator here: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/download install and run.

1. Select your usb stick
2. Select under source: download and PartedMagic 2012_2_19 and click automatically.
3. Tick "Format the key in FAT32. Leave all other options unticked.
4. Create by clicking the lightning icon.
5. Copy the bios file you wish to flash to the root of one of your hard disks. (No RAID)
6. Change the name of the file to "newrom.bin"

Now boot from the USB key. (Reboot,F8 select key)
In "File Manager" to locate the bios file. If it is for example on the first partition of your third hard disk, this would be "/media/sdc1".

Flashing:

1. Open LX terminal. (Third icon on the taskbar)

2. At the prompt type: flashrom -r /[address of your hard disk]/oldrom.bin
(In the above example: flashrom -r /dev/sdc1/oldrom.bin)
This will make a backup of your actual bios, including the settings. No changes are made to the bios, so no risk to try this.)

Only PERFORM NEXT STEP IS STEP IF YOU MADE A SUCCESSFULL BACKUP!!!

2. At the prompt type: flashrom -w address of your bios file.
(In the above example: flashrom -w /media/sdc1/newrom.bin)

3. Wait for the confirmation that the bios has been flashed. (Do not reboot until you are sure that the bios is flashed correctly, as you may not be able to boot up.)

If the problem persists, repeat the whole procedure, putting in an extra step 2a.
At the prompt type: flashrom -E to erase the bios. (Capital "E".)

You can choose whatever bios version for your board you like, also older version than the one presently installed.

Please ask if you have any doubt or questions and if you decide to give it a try, you do so at your own risk.

chi09es.


----------



## CodeRush

*chi09es*, Intel Flash Programming Tool does it easily under DOS/Windows.
_fpt.exe -f bios.rom_ flashes full image with full erase.
But, if you flash BIOS file from asus.com, you lost your motherboard identity: MBID, MBSN, DTS UltraPC key, LAN MACs, so i don't recommend to do it that way.
Use my guide instead.


----------



## chi09es

Your method doesn't erase the bios, so problems due to faulty modules will persist. The method to use the asus aptio flash tool to downgrade the bios will corrupt your bios! Problems with sleep mode and usb3 are the result of using this method. Also changing modules like OROM in the bios will have the same effect.

Only options I have found to fully erase the bios is as I mentioned above. No data like motherboard identity or MAC's are lost in the process as the are not stored in the bios or written back on flash.

Any way, I recommend any user of a P8Z86 board to buy a spare bios chip with the latest bios file for your mobo installed. Will cost around 15 Euro on ebay,

The bios chip is a 8 leg chip in socket, located right next to the Sata ports and can lifted our with a small screw driver. So you always have a backup available in case of problems. If you have problems with your bios, boot the PC with the spare bios chip installed. Than, with the computer up and running, swap the bios chips (hot swapping) and use my method to erase and re-program the bios.
chi09es.


----------



## CodeRush

Quote:


> Your method doesn't erase the bios


It does. "AFU.exe bios.rom /p /b /n /r /k1 /k2" erases and reflashes all bios blocks, excluding part of Bootblock (that contains individual data backup), GbE (Intel MAC) and ME FW. Then "fpt.exe -f bios.rom -me" flashes ME FW. So, only blocks that persist are individual data and GbE.
Quote:


> The method to use the asus aptio flash tool to downgrade the bios will corrupt your bios!


I have tested it many times, all things are right. MMTool report of 0902 BIOS flashed with SPI-Programmer (I have FT2232-based devboard and use it to program SPI-flash) is identical with report of 0902 BIOS flashed with my method. It boots and works without any issues.
Quote:


> No data like motherboard identity or MAC's are lost in the process as the are not stored in the bios or written back on flash.


You are simply wrong.








There are following individual data structures in factory BIOS, that are empty in any BIOS file you flash, if you don't added they manually:

Code:



Code:


[FD44820B-F1AB-41C0-AE4E-0C55556EB9BD], 3 copies (Bootblock, copy of Bootblock, NonCriticalBlock0), contains:
Realtek MAC on boards without Intel LAN (f.e. P8Z68-V LX), 12 ASCII-coded hex-numbers + "\0" 
Dolby DTS UltraPC technology key (P8Z86-V Deluxe), 38 bytes 
Motherboard ID, 16 bytes
Motherboard Serial Number, 15 ASCII-coded numbers + "\0"
[GbE Region], 1 copy
Intel MAC (Realtek MAC is made automatically from it, no need to store in BIOS), 6 bytes

So, if you flash an unmodified BIOS file, your Intel MAC will be 88 88 88 88 87 88, MBID will show as "To be filled by OEM", MBSN will show as "MB-1234567890" and DTS UltraPC app will not install. OK, full reflash definitely solves many issues, but now you have other issues to solve.







Quote:


> Any way, I recommend any user of a P8Z86 board to buy a spare bios chip with the latest bios file for your mobo installed.


I have 3 of them to test my methods.


----------



## PalZer0

Virtu is now up to version 1.2.114.


----------



## RazorCaT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Don't overclock via Asus software. Go into the UEFI and manually change the settings there. And don't use any preset overclocking profiles, they're all garbage.
> 
> Yes, it improves speeds significantly.
> 
> No, stick to using the Intel 6Gb/s ports. If you don't have anything hooked up to the Marvell ports, disabled it in the BIOS. Will help a little bit with boot times.
> 
> When in the BIOS/UEFI, set Ai Overclock Tuner to Manual. Make sure BCLK/PEG Frequency is at 100.0.
> 
> Change the Turbo Ratio to *45* for starters. Only change your multiplier, don't mess with the BCLK.
> 
> Internal PLL Overvoltage can be left at AUTO or disabled since this is a minimal overclock. Enable it when you're trying for 4.8GHz+.
> 
> Set Load-Line Calibration to Ultra-High.
> 
> Change the VRM Frequency to 350 or 360.
> 
> Set Phase Control to Extreme. The same goes with Duty Control.
> 
> Leave CPU Current Capability at 100%.
> 
> CPU Voltage is where it can get tricky. Some CPUs might need more voltage than others. So start off with 1.32v and if that isn't stable, increase it two notches.
> 
> DRAM voltage is your memory voltage, you can get the read from the side of the sticks. And don't forget to adjust your Memory Frequency.


*my memory is at 1.5v should I leave it as is? and should I set my memory to 1600mhz since it is really at 1600mhz or i'll leave it at auto?*


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazorCaT*
> 
> *my memory is at 1.5v should I leave it as is? and should I set my memory to 1600mhz since it is really at 1600mhz or i'll leave it at auto?*


If it is rated for 1.5v, then set it to that. The same goes for the memory frequency. Some memory will have XMP profiles making it easier to set the correct settings though I prefer to do it all manually.


----------



## CodeRush

Method is tested on P8P67 B3 today (2303 -> 3207, 3207 -> 2303), it works.
Need more testers!


----------



## Methodical

I have the P8z68 MB and want to know Is it worth upgrading to the new 3203 bios? My bios is 6xxx

Thanks...Al


----------



## SimpleTech

I haven't had any issues with 3203 on my P8Z68-V Pro.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> I haven't had any issues with 3203 on my P8Z68-V Pro.


But it removes the Additional Turbo Votlage option which is important for other users, right?


----------



## SimpleTech

Offset voltage?

I think I still have that option.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Offset voltage?
> I think I still have that option.


No. "Additional Turbo Voltage".


----------



## SimpleTech

Interesting. I'm not sure if my board had that option.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Interesting. I'm not sure if my board had that option.


I'm not 100% sure of the exact name but it is somewhere along those words


----------



## error-id10t

Yeah that's what it was called.. not many people used it, it was under another tab (under CPU from memory). I played around with it and all it did was add another layer of complexity as if you upped LLC it went up heaps compared to if you had simply been using offset alone.

The bonus of course was that you could have had your idle volts lower (but people don't use C3/C6 today which lowers it even more), so for many this didn't mean much.


----------



## Methodical

I updated to the 1101 version. I will wait a bit on the newer one to make sure all the kinks have been worked out.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Yeah that's what it was called.. not many people used it, it was under another tab (under CPU from memory). I played around with it and all it did was add another layer of complexity as if you upped LLC it went up heaps compared to if you had simply been using offset alone.
> The bonus of course was that you could have had your idle volts lower (but people don't use C3/C6 today which lowers it even more), so for many this didn't mean much.


Ah ok, so I don't need to worry about this setting at all?


----------



## pent

Thanks for updating this thread i come here for drivers because the asus site is lazy lol.







Also what is management interface driver? can i disable all the remote stuff in services as i dont use it. I only installed it cuz my PCI device was missing w/o the driver its remote management of the PC right? the services for it being disabled is fine right?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pent*
> 
> Thanks for updating this thread i come here for drivers because the asus site is lazy lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also what is management interface driver? can i disable all the remote stuff in services as i dont use it. I only installed it cuz my PCI device was missing w/o the driver its remote management of the PC right? the services for it being disabled is fine right?


All I know is that MEI needs to be updated if you have a IB CPU. If you're referring to remote management and what not in services.msc, then it is okay to disable that. I did the same.


----------



## pent

Alright yeah thought id upgrade the driver anyways no probs yet.


----------



## lolvik

So

I deleted some random files lying around, and now this pops up every boot: 
Anyone know what I need to reinstall? : P


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolvik*
> 
> So
> I deleted some random files lying around, and now this pops up every boot:
> Anyone know what I need to reinstall? : P


Try this. Open Task scheduler and expand the" task scheduler library". Open Asus and select the " i-setup" task , delete it, and you are done. (Worked for someone else....)

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100806193727AA9Nw3I


----------



## garikfox

New BIOS out for P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3

BIOS 3304

Intel RST RAID ROM has been updated to 10.8.0.1303


----------



## iARDAs

Hey folks

What does the Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver do?

I installed a SSD under AHCI mode and also have a 1TB HDD

do i need to download this driver?


----------



## garikfox

Yes, its for both RAID and AHCI


----------



## thrgk

new bios help with overclocking ivy?


----------



## thrgk

can anyone link intel rapid storage? The newest one, that i need to download for this new bios? Thanks!


----------



## error-id10t

Though obvious.. the OROM is 10.8 something, so if you have flashed it to 11.x in the past you'll need to do that again. I updated my file with the 11.5.0.1347 OROM, all seems to be ok.

Other than that, can't see what's updated / changed lol


----------



## GeneO

No release notes


----------



## garikfox

thrgk: The Intel RST driver/software is over at Intel Download center, version is 10.8.0.1003


----------



## Woschdsubbn

**** ASUS ROG Maximus IV GENE-Z68 ****

I must warn all GENE Z Sandy Bridge CPU users: better do not use any 3xxx BIOS in combination with Sandy Bridge CPU!!
Aparently this versions must set to limited access from ASUS for Ivy Bridge CPU users only.

The 3203 updates the Intel ME firmware on the GENE Z to Version 8.xxx , too and that is making the mobo unstable in combination with Sandy Bridge CPU.
A downgrade to e.g. 0902 (latest stable version with Sandy Bridge) does not downgrading the Intel ME back to Version 7.xxx!
So the way back to a stable system is blocked because the merely "experimental solution" of downgrading the Intel ME firmware provided here does not work in all cases.

In the experienced way of a friend of mine, he has almost same system like mine:

- stable system with 0902
- upgrade to 3202 including Intel ME to 8.xx: unstable system since sunday
- downgrading back to 0902: unstable system, Intel ME firmware not included so N/A instead of Intel ME 7.xxx
- failing downgrading Intel ME firmware with provided files and solution of the first thread here; failing upgrading with new Intel ME firmware tool "Firmware Recovery Agent" provided inside the MEI_allOS_1.5M_8.0.10.1464-file
- upgrading to new one yesterday to 3305: blackscreen system won't post anymore


----------



## lolvik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Try this. Open Task scheduler and expand the" task scheduler library". Open Asus and select the " i-setup" task , delete it, and you are done. (Worked for someone else....)
> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100806193727AA9Nw3I


Thanks, it worked out fine.

What method is recommended to use for bios-flashing on these cards?

(Setup in signature)


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn*
> 
> **** ASUS ROG Maximus IV GENE-Z68 ****
> 
> I must warn all GENE Z Sandy Bridge CPU users: better do not use any 3xxx BIOS in combination with Sandy Bridge CPU!!
> Aparently this versions must set to limited access from ASUS for Ivy Bridge CPU users only.
> 
> The 3203 updates the Intel ME firmware on the GENE Z to Version 8.xxx , too and that is making the mobo unstable in combination with Sandy Bridge CPU.
> A downgrade to e.g. 0902 (latest stable version with Sandy Bridge) does not downgrading the Intel ME back to Version 7.xxx!
> So the way back to a stable system is blocked because the merely "experimental solution" of downgrading the Intel ME firmware provided here does not work in all cases.
> 
> In the experienced way of a friend of mine, he has almost same system like mine:
> 
> - stable system with 0902
> - upgrade to 3202 including Intel ME to 8.xx: unstable system since sunday
> - downgrading back to 0902: unstable system, Intel ME firmware not included so N/A instead of Intel ME 7.xxx
> - failing downgrading Intel ME firmware with provided files and solution of the first thread here; failing upgrading with new Intel ME firmware tool "Firmware Recovery Agent" provided inside the MEI_allOS_1.5M_8.0.10.1464-file
> - upgrading to new one yesterday to 3305: blackscreen system won't post anymore


+1 same goes for the V-Pro B3 no real need to upgrade beyond 1101 if you still have a SB proc.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> +1 same goes for the V-Pro B3 no real need to upgrade beyond 1101 if you still have a SB proc.


I read where folks were having issues with the 32xxx bios, so luckily I decided 1101 was good enough for me.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> +1 same goes for the V-Pro B3 no real need to upgrade beyond 1101 if you still have a SB proc.


But the new ME firmware (v8) is better than ME7, right?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn*
> 
> **** ASUS ROG Maximus IV GENE-Z68 ****
> 
> I must warn all GENE Z Sandy Bridge CPU users: better do not use any 3xxx BIOS in combination with Sandy Bridge CPU!!
> Aparently this versions must set to limited access from ASUS for Ivy Bridge CPU users only.
> 
> The 3203 updates the Intel ME firmware on the GENE Z to Version 8.xxx , too and that is making the mobo unstable in combination with Sandy Bridge CPU.
> A downgrade to e.g. 0902 (latest stable version with Sandy Bridge) does not downgrading the Intel ME back to Version 7.xxx!
> So the way back to a stable system is blocked because the merely "experimental solution" of downgrading the Intel ME firmware provided here does not work in all cases.
> 
> In the experienced way of a friend of mine, he has almost same system like mine:
> 
> - stable system with 0902
> - upgrade to 3202 including Intel ME to 8.xx: unstable system since sunday
> - downgrading back to 0902: unstable system, Intel ME firmware not included so N/A instead of Intel ME 7.xxx
> - failing downgrading Intel ME firmware with provided files and solution of the first thread here; failing upgrading with new Intel ME firmware tool "Firmware Recovery Agent" provided inside the MEI_allOS_1.5M_8.0.10.1464-file
> - upgrading to new one yesterday to 3305: blackscreen system won't post anymore


Pretty sure I've been on 3203 since I bought mine without issue. With a 2500k and a 2600k.


----------



## SimpleTech

I'm running a i3 2100 on my P8Z68-V Pro and haven't had any issues with BIOS 3203. Going to flash to 3304 in a little while...


----------



## mikami

running 3304 with p8z68-v pro gen 3 and no issues so far. did it the long way tho. optimized defaults, flash, then boot into windows and shut down. unplug and drain power, clear cmos 5 secs, then boot up and load defaults again, reboot and put in my settings


----------



## garikfox

Yeah im on 3304 too, I didnt CLR CMOS though, I think ASUS says to CLR CMOS only when they update the ME


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> But the new ME firmware (v8) is better than ME7, right?


Better for what?


----------



## pent

Im using 3203 without any problems eh maybe ill goto 3304 im thinking about it but ill wait a bit since im having no issues with this 3203. 3203 improved memory stability and system stability. 3304 just seems to update SRT technology (SSD caching) Im Using IRST and a SSD as my boot drive but not SSD caching aka SRT. eh should i update? any real changes u noticed in 3304 bios.


----------



## GeneO

Since there aren't any release notes it is hard to tell. For instance, there are other firmware they could update (Marvel SATA and ASmedia USB 3.0) that I would be interested in knowing if there were any changes, Otherwise I will stick to 3203, which has been very stable for my 2500K overclock.

I am really disappointed at the total disregard of the customer for a $200+ board. I mean how hard is it to write down what you did?


----------



## pent

Well ill take the plunge and upgrade im having some anxiety but ill see how it goes.


----------



## pent

Well i just updated to 3304. So far its looking good.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

We're supposing meanwhile the following, own experiences added with other experiences from different forums. As GeneO already stated, since we don't get enough infos from ASUS we have to find them on our own but so they can only be speculations based on too less data:

- to get the GENE Z (others ASUS Z68 boards?) ready for Ivy Bridge procs, there must be an update of Intel ME firmware, too. So 3203 consists not only out of the UEFI BIOS but also has included the 8.xx Intel ME firmware, that kills the way back

- because noone knows, which old UEFI includes the 7.xx firmware or even that there have been existing BIOS which includes the Intel ME 7.xx
firmware

- i guess that newer GENE Z (other ASUS Z68 Boards?) have been tested and proofed with 3203 UEFI and are working fine with them while older GENE-Z, this blackscreened one from my m8 and mine is from May 2011, have stability issues

-> Question: comparing these two screens, does anyone know if the AMI BIOS Version (see the last info) gets also upgraded with ASUS UEFI BIOS? Maybe this might be the base of the problem? AMI BIOS Version of a newer Board is 2.10.1208 (BIOS 3203) and mines has 2.00.1201 (BIOS 0902); Thx for your screen lightsout!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Better for what?


Do you mean what does the Management Engine do? If so, this fellow says:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> The management engine is for the Blue Tooth connection. This is the part that allows you to connect your tablet or smart phone and remote login.


----------



## pent

I Noticed a small difference in the Power off after Power failure setting they removed the G6 State so it only says.

Power On After Failure or Off after power failure? 3304 BIOS.
Power On After Failure or Off after power failure (G6 State)? 3203 BIOS


----------



## owcraftsman

Here is the release note from the Asus web site for V-Pro B3 for 3304 bios.

P8Z68-V PRO BIOS 3304
For proper operation, please ensure to update Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver to version 10.8.0.1003 and BIOS to version 3304 before enabling Intel Smart Response Technology.

Update procedure for users needing Intel Smart Response Technology:
(1) Enter OS, and ensure Intel Smart Response Technology has been turned off under Intel Rapid Storage Technology interface.
(2) Install version Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver to version 10.8.0.1003.
(3) Reboot the system, and update BIOS to version 3304, then reboot.
(4) Enter the BIOS setup screen, press F5 to load BIOS default, then change the Intel SATA Port to RAID mode.
(5) Boot into OS, and re-enable Intel Smart Response Technology under Intel Rapid Storage Technology.

It's clear to me what has been updated. If you want to read the release notes for IRST 10.8.0.1003 they can be found here. I have not had any issue with my data drive setup which is not to dissimilar than many others around here and consist of a single SSD for OS on a Sata 6g Intel port and two other Data drives and 2 optical drives on the Sata 3g Intel ports. Therefore I have no need to update my bios or IRST driver for better performance or anything this new driver offers. If you have more than one Raid array or use Raid 5 you may want to consider updating otherwise leave well enough alone. If you need 22nm Ivy Bridge support then either 3203 or 3304 is required which would be the only good reason to update other than performance and compatibility reason. I see no evidence that the new bios offers better performance or overclocking ability. My memory is compatible but if you are having issue with memory compatibility you may want to consider the updated bios otherwise leave well enough alone. Updating a bios should always be a last resort option to resolving issues and should not be taken lightly or done willy nillie.

FYI Intel MEI is for administrators, remote access and insuring software compatibility and execution in a remote situation. If any one here actually had it up and running they would know this. I see no good reason therefore to update it as a home user or even install it. It is a utility not a requirement for operation and I do not understand why this is such an issue here in these forums. Although I'd be happy to be enlightened. Just because something sounds important doesn't make it so.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Better for what?


It's what I'm hearing. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Do you mean what does the Management Engine do? If so, this fellow says:


That is incorrect. The management engine is really for IT shops to remotely manage BIOS settings. I also think Asus uses this interface to allow you to overclock and manage other BIOS settings from Windows. Also, for some reason I think Ivy Bridge requires a certain revision or above. I don;t think it really matters.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Here is the release note from the Asus web site for V-Pro B3 for 3304 bios.
> 
> P8Z68-V PRO BIOS 3304
> 
> For proper operation, please ensure to update Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver to version 10.8.0.1003 and BIOS to version 3304 before enabling Intel Smart Response Technology.
> 
> Update procedure for users needing Intel Smart Response Technology:
> 
> (1) Enter OS, and ensure Intel Smart Response Technology has been turned off under Intel Rapid Storage Technology interface.
> 
> (2) Install version Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver to version 10.8.0.1003.
> 
> (3) Reboot the system, and update BIOS to version 3304, then reboot.
> 
> (4) Enter the BIOS setup screen, press F5 to load BIOS default, then change the Intel SATA Port to RAID mode.
> 
> (5) Boot into OS, and re-enable Intel Smart Response Technology under Intel Rapid Storage Technology.
> 
> It's clear to me what has been updated. If you want to read the release notes for IRST 10.8.0.1003 they can be found here. I have not had any issue with my data drive setup which is not to dissimilar than many others around here and consist of a single SSD for OS on a Sata 6g Intel port and two other Data drives and 2 optical drives on the Sata 3g Intel ports. Therefore I have no need to update my bios or IRST driver for better performance or anything this new driver offers. If you have more than one Raid array or use Raid 5 you may want to consider updating otherwise leave well enough alone. If you need 22nm Ivy Bridge support then either 3203 or 3304 is required which would be the only good reason to update other than performance and compatibility reason. I see no evidence that the new bios offers better performance or overclocking ability. My memory is compatible but if you are having issue with memory compatibility you may want to consider the updated bios otherwise leave well enough alone. Updating a bios should always be a last resort option to resolving issues and should not be taken lightly or done willy nillie.
> 
> FYI Intel MEI is for administrators, remote access and insuring software compatibility and execution in a remote situation. If any one here actually had it up and running they would know this. I see no good reason therefore to update it as a home user or even install it. It is a utility not a requirement for operation and I do not understand why this is such an issue here in these forums. Although I'd be happy to be enlightened. Just because something sounds important doesn't make it so.


Not clear to me at all what has or has not been updated, though I think maybe I was too harsh. Those are only instructions for upgrading the firmware if you want to use Intel Smart Response, not real release notes.

But I asked an Asus representative on another forum and he said as far as he knows, only the RST OROM was updated.

So I updated my BIOS and I noticed my offset voltage was different (gave a higher load voltage and hence higher temps). I had to adjust my offset voltage down by .01V to get the same overclock that I had before the update. So other things have changed as well I suspect.


----------



## Rosencrantz

^

Same here, I updated few hours ago and now I can archieve my previous overclock with a little less voltage, so they must have changed something else in this new release.


----------



## dja2k

If I have bios Version 3305 and it states to use IRST 10.8.0.1003, does that mean I have to use that version or can I use the new IRST 11.1.0.1006 for Raid? Thanks

dja2k


----------



## garikfox

Yes, you can always use a newer RST driver with a older RAID ROM


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> That is incorrect. The management engine is really for IT shops to remotely manage BIOS settings. I also think Asus uses this interface to allow you to overclock and manage other BIOS settings from Windows. Also, for some reason I think Ivy Bridge requires a certain revision or above. I don;t think it really matters.


I swear that I read somewhere in this thread: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578865&page=298#post1038717745 that the purpose of ME is NOT ONLY for IT purposes. Really.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I swear that I read somewhere in this thread: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578865&page=298#post1038717745 that the purpose of ME is NOT ONLY for IT purposes. Really.


More than you'd want to know......I'm not pretending I fully understand it all and all this info does is make me wonder why it is being implemented on consumer desktops...

http://softwarecommunity.intel.com/articles/eng/1004.htm

http://www.intel.com/en_US/Assets/PDF/general/ug_Intel_MEBX.pdf
Quote:


> IMEI is one component of Intel's VPRO remote access technology. I'm a bit
> surprised that it's unexpectedly showing up in what I presume is a consumer
> computer; it's an extra-cost item (last time I talked to our account team we
> were told that they paid Intel $25 for each system shipped with the
> feature). Unless you plan to put the box in a remote location where it can't
> be accessed if (when) it gets hung it's probably not that much use to you.


http://www.w7forums.com/intel-management-engine-interface-t8962.html
Quote:


> From what I can understand of the technical literature it is to allow remote
> access over a LAN for IT admin / repair purposes even when the system is
> powered down.


http://www.w7forums.com/intel-management-engine-interface-t8962.html
Quote:


> So even if the IMEIs was disabled in Device Manager, or no driver was loaded,
> that doesn't convince me the hardware isn't still "armed". The solution
> is dependent on the firmware (stored in BIOS chip), and if the AMT
> firmware block is missing or neutered, that would certainly prevent
> a lot of stuff from happening. Perhaps reusing a BIOS intended for
> Q57, is why this is happening ? But if that was the case, you'd also
> expect to see some kind of BIOS control to disable it. Or a jumper
> or something... I checked the strap list in the datasheet, and I don't
> see something intended to disable IMEI. I did see a reference to
> cryptography, so it may not be possible to attack the computer,
> without knowing the key needed to facilitate communications.
> 
> When I first read of AMT, I knew there'd be a day like this, where
> the user would lose control...


http://www.w7forums.com/intel-management-engine-interface-t8962.html
Quote:


> Intel AMT is hardware and firmware technology that builds certain functionality into business PCs in order to monitor, maintain, update, upgrade, and repair PC's.[1] Intel AMT is part of the Intel Management Engine, which is built into PCs with Intel vPro technology.[2] Intel AMT is designed into a secondary (service) processor located on the motherboard. Intel AMT has moved towards increasing support for DMTF Desktop and mobile Architecture for System Hardware (DASH) standards and AMT Release 5.1 and later releases are an implementation of DASH version 1.0/1.1 standards for out-of-band management [7].
> 
> AMT is not intended to be used by itself; it is intended to be used with a software management application.[1] It gives a management application (and thus, the system administrator who uses it) better access to the PC down the wire, in order to remotely and securely do tasks that are difficult or sometimes impossible when working on a PC that does not have remote functionalities built into it.[1][3][8][9]


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Active_Management_Technology


----------



## PalZer0

The Intel MEI driver also seems to enable Intel Identity Protection (which is supposed to be coming to Steam as a new way of authenticating accounts).

EDIT: I can't seem to get an OC of my i5 2500K to show up in Windows. All I did was change the CPU ratio like I have done in previous BIOSes but it doesn't seem to do anything in 3203.


----------



## error-id10t

Anyone noticed their CPU stuck at the highest Multi since the last update? It's happened twice for me now, reboot fixes it so the settings are there for it to downclock - let alone it downclocks just fine 99% of times.


----------



## pent

Eh iv needed to up the vcore a notch with 3304. Noticed 3.3 runs at 3.376-3.392. 3302 had 3.3V+ Running at 3.392 to 3.40.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pent*
> 
> Eh iv needed to up the vcore a notch with 3304. Noticed 3.3 runs at 3.376-3.392. 3302 had 3.3V+ Running at 3.392 to 3.40.


I thought I was able to run a little lower, but not. I actually am having difficulty getting back to a stable overclock with 3304 and have Vcore up a notch right now trying to get it stable again. Seems I may need a little higher pll voltage too.


----------



## pent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I thought I was able to run a little lower, but not. I actually am having difficulty getting back to a stable overclock with 3304 and have Vcore up a notch right now trying to get it stable again. Seems I may need a little higher pll voltage too.


Yeah i bumped my PLL Voltage up to 1.806250 (1.803 in bios) from the traditional 1.800 because it was running at 1.796.


----------



## Mikuni

Upgraded to 3304 yesterday, a bit skeptical cause I always had troubles after a BIOS upgrade with P8Z68-V PRO, always freezes and bsods for a few days. Now it's running all perfect after this one.


----------



## qiqi1021

Latest Intel LAN drivers are available in individual installer packages: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18713

Or just search "network adapter driver for windows" on the Intel Download Center homepage for Vista/XP/Server packages.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiqi1021*
> 
> Latest Intel LAN drivers are available in individual installer packages: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18713
> Or just search "network adapter driver for windows" on the Intel Download Center homepage for Vista/XP/Server packages.


The only reason why I haven't gone back to posting those is because it didn't detect my Intel LAN correctly (assigned a different device) and I found that the driver is actually dated a few months old, despite it being posted recently.


----------



## qiqi1021

I see. It might have something to do with the additional older 82574L controller onboard the P9X79 WS. Both downloads installed the same driver on my P8Z68-V Pro (single 82579V), 11.16.96.0 dated 15/03/2012.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiqi1021*
> 
> I see. It might have something to do with the additional older 82574L controller onboard the P9X79 WS. Both downloads installed the same driver on my P8Z68-V Pro (single 82579V), 11.16.96.0 dated 15/03/2012.


Actually it was with my P8Z68-V Pro. It installed another device driver (instead of 82579V). Previous drivers worked fine.


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Actually it was with my P8Z68-V Pro. It installed another device driver (instead of 82579V). Previous drivers worked fine.


Don't know the issue, but might be software wise. Mine installed without any issues.


----------



## noncognitive

FAN Xpert 2 is more up to date than it's latest z68 counterpart. Just want to point this out. It's fully compatible with my p8z68-v pro and a vast improvement over the previous iteration. So I would call it an unlisted update proper. Could possibly be added to the list as an option, for those interested in upgrading.

For my board I downloaded the P8Z77-V pro FAN Xpert 2 from the ASUS website. Found I had to uninstall the current FAN Xpert and fresh install FAN Xpert 2. But that's it -- it just wouldn't overwrite the original one for some reason.

Also, in case it helps, I found the new p8z77 iteration of the EPU tool improved on the z68 iteration for my z68 board too.


----------



## error-id10t

Yeah, I mentioned this too. It comes with it's own installer so it's easy to 'add' (but you need to remove Fan Xpert+ like you said). After running the initial setup, in the end I just leave it to the same screen as the previous one so it's not that different though.

One thing I can't remember is if the previous version allowed 3pin fan control on CHA headers like this one does?

For what it's worth, there were 2 other things that looked interesting but I couldn't make them work: Lucid MVP and Intel Rapid Start Technology (not sure what we're missing that this fails).


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> For what it's worth, there were 2 other things that looked interesting but I couldn't make them work: Lucid MVP and Intel Rapid Start Technology (not sure what we're missing that this fails).


If I under stand you both correctly you are using Z77 board AI Suite II software on Z68 boards which I can see most of it being cross platform but not integrated graphics

What's missing would be Intel 4000 graphics vs 3000 found on the 2nd gen SB proc and the proper raid rom found on chipset bios of Z77 boards. These inequities are likely the source of incompatibility. The sotwares are looking for one thing and finding another.


----------



## error-id10t

Ah cool that makes sense about the HD4000 if that's what's needed for them. We have (well we can and I have) installed OROM 11.5 and earlier so that's not the problem for us. I haven't seen latest screenshots from their boards either but fairly sure they are still running the same UEFI and IME we are.


----------



## noncognitive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Yeah, I mentioned this too. It comes with it's own installer so it's easy to 'add' (but you need to remove Fan Xpert+ like you said). After running the initial setup, in the end I just leave it to the same screen as the previous one so it's not that different though.
> One thing I can't remember is if the previous version allowed 3pin fan control on CHA headers like this one does?
> For what it's worth, there were 2 other things that looked interesting but I couldn't make them work: Lucid MVP and Intel Rapid Start Technology (not sure what we're missing that this fails).


Yes, 3 pin control on CHA headers works on the old Z68 version of Fan Xpert too. Sorry I missed your post on this earlier, as far as updates go it's a pretty big one for this board.

Not sure why Lucid MVP didnt work for you. I got it to work, but I downloaded it from their website. Their site even says it's "designed for the next generation of Intel Sandy Bridge Z68/H67/H61 and other Intel integrated graphics as well as many AMD processor-based notebooks." So it's definitely not exclusive to z77 - ivybridge. (http://www.lucidlogix.com/product-virtu-mvp.html)


----------



## PalZer0

I could get Virtu MVP to install but it says that it's an evaluation copy.

There must be something I'm missing.

EDIT: Also running an i5 2500K on a P8Z68-V PRO.


----------



## Mikuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> If I under stand you both correctly you are using Z77 board AI Suite II software on Z68 boards which I can see most of it being cross platform but not integrated graphics
> 
> What's missing would be Intel 4000 graphics vs 3000 found on the 2nd gen SB proc and the proper raid rom found on chipset bios of Z77 boards. These inequities are likely the source of incompatibility. The sotwares are looking for one thing and finding another.


Can you get fan xpert2 to work on the Z68? I've been trying with the Z77 Ai Suite then installing fan xpert2, but it still only shows up the 1st version in the control panel.


----------



## Mikuni

Also.. cant seem to get UASP enabled, I only see Turbo and Normal under the USB 3.0 Boost panel, even though I'm using one of the officially supported devices listed in the Asus website, a 32GB JetFlash Transcend 700.


----------



## noncognitive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikuni*
> 
> Can you get fan xpert2 to work on the Z68? I've been trying with the Z77 Ai Suite then installing fan xpert2, but it still only shows up the 1st version in the control panel.


Yes, just have to uninstall Fan Xpert+ first. It's running on my Z68 like a charm.









Go to "add and remove programs" in Windows and select "AI Suite II" to remove it. That will open the AI Suite uninstall program which allows you to remove each individual tool in the AI Suite separately -- in this case it's just the Fan Xpert+.


----------



## Mikuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noncognitive*
> 
> Yes, just have to uninstall Fan Xpert+ first. It's running on my Z68 like a charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to "add and remove programs" in Windows and select "AI Suite II" to remove it. That will open the AI Suite uninstall program which allows you to remove each individual tool in the AI Suite separately -- in this case it's just the Fan Xpert+.


Thanks that works







Had to reinstall Digi+ VRM manually also after the Z77 pack.


----------



## RazorCaT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noncognitive*
> 
> Yes, just have to uninstall Fan Xpert+ first. It's running on my Z68 like a charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to "add and remove programs" in Windows and select "AI Suite II" to remove it. That will open the AI Suite uninstall program which allows you to remove each individual tool in the AI Suite separately -- in this case it's just the Fan Xpert+.


where can we download Fan Xpert 2?


----------



## Mikuni

You can find it in the downloads area of any Z77 board in the Asus website.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Anyone know anything about the P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 Power on self test LED's? specifically the VGA led. When I turn my PC on all fans(GPU, CPU and all) light up/turn on, There is no video output and the VGA light turn's on for about 5 min then all the sudden the light will shut off and the mobo sounds a single chirp(has always done this) and boots into windows just fine. Once the power on self test pass's the GPU section its fine, no error's or anything. I have tested PSU, Swapped out the VGA card and even tried the onboard VGA card. Same exact results. Power on, everything turns on, no display output, memory and CPU self test LED's blink once(As they always have) followed by the VGA LED lighting up solid for about 5 min, Then all the sudden it works just fine. Any tips and suggestions would be great! Thank you!


----------



## RazorCaT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikuni*
> 
> You can find it in the downloads area of any Z77 board in the Asus website.


yeah downloaded and installed it already.. im an idiot.. lol


----------



## porksmuggler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Anyone know anything about the P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 Power on self test LED's? specifically the VGA led. When I turn my PC on all fans(GPU, CPU and all) light up/turn on, There is no video output and the VGA light turn's on for about 5 min then all the sudden the light will shut off and the mobo sounds a single chirp(has always done this) and boots into windows just fine. Once the power on self test pass's the GPU section its fine, no error's or anything. I have tested PSU, Swapped out the VGA card and even tried the onboard VGA card. Same exact results. Power on, everything turns on, no display output, memory and CPU self test LED's blink once(As they always have) followed by the VGA LED lighting up solid for about 5 min, Then all the sudden it works just fine. Any tips and suggestions would be great! Thank you!


Likely a compatibility issue like I had with a Sapphire 4850X2 (works perfectly on all other motherboards tested). I've tested many other models that were fine: X300SE, X1950XT, GIGABYTE 4850, Sapphire 4850, and the GTX 670 in the sig. I'm on my 6th tech inquiry at ASUS. I have no hope they will resolve it, the responses have been useless.

This thread for more info, posts #6567, 7067, and 7072.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1012874/the-official-asus-p8p67-p8z68-p8z68-gen3-series-owners-club/6560#post_16564560


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porksmuggler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Anyone know anything about the P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 Power on self test LED's? specifically the VGA led. When I turn my PC on all fans(GPU, CPU and all) light up/turn on, There is no video output and the VGA light turn's on for about 5 min then all the sudden the light will shut off and the mobo sounds a single chirp(has always done this) and boots into windows just fine. Once the power on self test pass's the GPU section its fine, no error's or anything. I have tested PSU, Swapped out the VGA card and even tried the onboard VGA card. Same exact results. Power on, everything turns on, no display output, memory and CPU self test LED's blink once(As they always have) followed by the VGA LED lighting up solid for about 5 min, Then all the sudden it works just fine. Any tips and suggestions would be great! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Likely a compatibility issue like I had with a Sapphire 4850X2 (works perfectly on all other motherboards tested). I've tested many other models that were fine: X300SE, X1950XT, GIGABYTE 4850, Sapphire 4850, and the GTX 670 in the sig. I'm on my 6th tech inquiry at ASUS. I have no hope they will resolve it, the responses have been useless.
> 
> This thread for more info, posts #6567, 7067, and 7072.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1012874/the-official-asus-p8p67-p8z68-p8z68-gen3-series-owners-club/6560#post_16564560
Click to expand...

I suppose he may have tried the I-GPU with the D-GPU still on the board but I assumed he removed it when he tried to see if the same would happen at POST, Since it demonstrates the same issue with either it's pointing to something else other than graphics.

Maybe do a battery out CMOS Clear and reset bios to optimized defaults> F10 then enter bios again setup your personal setting. May be worth a shot. The delay at post does indicate a hardware issue with one of your devices likely the mainboard but you could assemble your system on a bench with the bare minimum attached swapping out/ trying different keyboard, optical drives, storage drives etc to get you booted. It's a process of elimination to find the defective hardware. You could even try your gear on a different mobo to see what happens even if you have to go to a local shop and pay a small fee to have your hardware checked. GL


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> I suppose he may have tried the I-GPU with the D-GPU still on the board but I assumed he removed it when he tried to see if the same would happen at POST, Since it demonstrates the same issue with either it's pointing to something else other than graphics.
> 
> Maybe do a battery out CMOS Clear and reset bios to optimized defaults> F10 then enter bios again setup your personal setting. May be worth a shot. The delay at post does indicate a hardware issue with one of your devices likely the mainboard but you could assemble your system on a bench with the bare minimum attached swapping out/ trying different keyboard, optical drives, storage drives etc to get you booted. It's a process of elimination to find the defective hardware. You could even try your gear on a different mobo to see what happens even if you have to go to a local shop and pay a small fee to have your hardware checked. GL


Yes, When I tried to iGPU I removed my dGPU from the system still hangs on the VGA light. I have cleared the CMOS about a dozen time's and used both methods of doing so (Both the CMOS jumper method and also have removed the Mobo battery for about 25-30 min) to no avail. I have disassembled my entire rig and used the "test bench" method you have described already with no change. I then re assembled in to the case(to check all power connections and such).

Before posting I have tried everything I could think of and read any thread even remotely close to this issue on every forum I can find with no luck. I have even changed my BIOS version. No change at all. After the memorial holiday I will call asus but I'm still going to try anything and everything I can come up with. I know my GPU, RAM and PSU are in solid condition (tested in my back up rig) and when I do get my system to POST and load into windows it runs like a champ. Passed 18 hours of custom blend with out batting an eyelash. Plays the snot out of BF3, Diablo3, skyrim and every other game I have. I honestly don't know whats wrong with the system.


----------



## PalZer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noncognitive*
> 
> Not sure why Lucid MVP didnt work for you. I got it to work, but I downloaded it from their website. Their site even says it's "designed for the next generation of Intel Sandy Bridge Z68/H67/H61 and other Intel integrated graphics as well as many AMD processor-based notebooks." So it's definitely not exclusive to z77 - ivybridge. (http://www.lucidlogix.com/product-virtu-mvp.html)


Does the Virtu MVP control panel display "Evaluation copy" on the About tab?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalZer0*
> 
> Does the Virtu MVP control panel display "Evaluation copy" on the About tab?


What do you mean by "MVP" in the Lucid MVP software? Is it a newer version of Lucid?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What do you mean by "MVP" in the Lucid MVP software? Is it a newer version of Lucid?


http://www.lucidlogix.com/driverdownloads-mvp.html


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noncognitive*
> 
> Not sure why Lucid MVP didnt work for you. I got it to work, but I downloaded it from their website. Their site even says it's "designed for the next generation of Intel Sandy Bridge Z68/H67/H61 and other Intel integrated graphics as well as many AMD processor-based notebooks." So it's definitely not exclusive to z77 - ivybridge. (http://www.lucidlogix.com/product-virtu-mvp.html)


ah yeap I used the link in the Z77 thread.. getting it from the ludic works, shows Evalution copy in the About. I know it goes to Lucid site anyway.. maybe was just a corrupted install that time.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> http://www.lucidlogix.com/driverdownloads-mvp.html


Yeah, so what does MVP mean?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Yeah, so what does MVP mean?


MVP:Multimedia Video Processor
MVP:Multiple Virtual Processing
MVP: Magnetic Vector Potential
MVP: Major vault protein
MVP: Make VHDL Pretty
MVP: Master Validation Plan
MVP: Master Verification Plan
MVP: Matrix-Vector Product
MVP: Matrox Vision Processor
MVP: Maximal voiding pressure
MVP: Maximum vertical pocket
MVP: Mechanical Vacuum Pump
MVP: Median vertical plane
MVP: Member & Vendor Partnering
MVP: Member Value Plus
MVP: Mesenteric venous pressure
MVP: Methyl-violet paper
MVP: Microsoft Volunteer Program
MVP: Microvascular pressure
MVP: Microvascular proliferation
MVP: Minimum Viable Population
MVP: Missouri and Valley Park Railroad
MVP: Missouri and Valley Park Railroad Company
MVP: Mitral valve plasty
MVP: Mitral valve prolaps
MVP: Mitral Valve Prolapse
MVP: Mitral valve prolapse syndrome
MVP: Mitral valve prolaspe
MVP: Mitral valvoplasty
MVP: Mitral valvuloplasty
MVP: Mobile Voice Pack
MVP: Model Validation Program
MVP: Modular Voice Processing
MVP: Monitoring and Verification Plan
MVP: Monitoring and Verification Protocol
MVP: MOP Verification Program
MVP: Most Valuable Performance
MVP: Most Valuable Player
MVP: Most Valuable Product
MVP: Most Valuable Professional
MVP: Most Valued Professional
MVP: Most vandalized pages
MVP: Motor Vehicle Producer
MVP: Multi View Progressive
MVP: Multichannel Video Programming
MVP: Multiline Variety Package
MVP: Multiple Vendor Program
MVP: Multiple Virtual Processing
MVP: Multiple Visual Primary
MVP: Multivendor Platform
MVP: MUNIVEST PENSYLVANIA INSURED FUND, INC.
MVP: Music Video Producer
MVP: MUTUAL VISIBILITY PERIOD

Take your pick. I can't find anywhere Virtu actually say.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> MVP:Multimedia Video Processor
> MVP:Multiple Virtual Processing
> MVP: Magnetic Vector Potential
> MVP: Major vault protein
> MVP: Make VHDL Pretty
> MVP: Master Validation Plan
> MVP: Master Verification Plan
> MVP: Matrix-Vector Product
> MVP: Matrox Vision Processor
> MVP: Maximal voiding pressure
> MVP: Maximum vertical pocket
> MVP: Mechanical Vacuum Pump
> MVP: Median vertical plane
> MVP: Member & Vendor Partnering
> MVP: Member Value Plus
> MVP: Mesenteric venous pressure
> MVP: Methyl-violet paper
> MVP: Microsoft Volunteer Program
> MVP: Microvascular pressure
> MVP: Microvascular proliferation
> MVP: Minimum Viable Population
> MVP: Missouri and Valley Park Railroad
> MVP: Missouri and Valley Park Railroad Company
> MVP: Mitral valve plasty
> MVP: Mitral valve prolaps
> MVP: Mitral Valve Prolapse
> MVP: Mitral valve prolapse syndrome
> MVP: Mitral valve prolaspe
> MVP: Mitral valvoplasty
> MVP: Mitral valvuloplasty
> MVP: Mobile Voice Pack
> MVP: Model Validation Program
> MVP: Modular Voice Processing
> MVP: Monitoring and Verification Plan
> MVP: Monitoring and Verification Protocol
> MVP: MOP Verification Program
> MVP: Most Valuable Performance
> MVP: Most Valuable Player
> MVP: Most Valuable Product
> MVP: Most Valuable Professional
> MVP: Most Valued Professional
> MVP: Most vandalized pages
> MVP: Motor Vehicle Producer
> MVP: Multi View Progressive
> MVP: Multichannel Video Programming
> MVP: Multiline Variety Package
> MVP: Multiple Vendor Program
> MVP: Multiple Virtual Processing
> MVP: Multiple Visual Primary
> MVP: Multivendor Platform
> MVP: MUNIVEST PENSYLVANIA INSURED FUND, INC.
> MVP: Music Video Producer
> MVP: MUTUAL VISIBILITY PERIOD
> Take your pick. I can't find anywhere Virtu actually say.


Sigh


----------



## noncognitive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalZer0*
> 
> Does the Virtu MVP control panel display "Evaluation copy" on the About tab?


Yes mine was the evaluation copy too. I'm not using igpu at all at the moment and unistalled MVP. It obviously works for z68, but I've read mixed results on the evaluation copy issue. Sounds like there may be a work around, but yeah: read the OP and the last two comments in this thread for instance: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/119105-13-lucid-virtu


----------



## noncognitive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikuni*
> 
> Thanks that works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to reinstall Digi+ VRM manually also after the Z77 pack.


Yeah, the Digi+ isn't cross compatible and won't install on Z68 when you try. I attempted to install it too, out of curiosity.


----------



## noncognitive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> ah yeap I used the link in the Z77 thread.. getting it from the ludic works, shows Evalution copy in the About. I know it goes to Lucid site anyway.. maybe was just a corrupted install that time.


Yeah, it is compatible though... but just an evaluation copy at the Virtu site. ASUS must have to buy the license from them.


----------



## Killermod1

(Solved)How can you tell if its a evaluation copy, I cant seem to find it anywhere? I installed it on a Z68 board and its working just fine...


----------



## Killermod1

Forget it just found it mine says evaluation too...For how long is the evaluation period anybody know?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> Forget it just found it mine says evaluation too...For how long is the evaluation period anybody know?


Supposedly this fixes the 30-day trial period:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1254204/lucid-virtu-mvp-full-version


----------



## kevindd992002

So is the MVP the latest version for VIRTU or what?


----------



## PalZer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Supposedly this fixes the 30-day trial period:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1254204/lucid-virtu-mvp-full-version


That didn't work for me. I'm guessing this is due to Virtu MVP not being on 2.1.114 (whereas Virtu is already on 1.2.114).


----------



## error-id10t

Yeah I tried it too but with the older Virtu (113) but couldn't get it to work, no great loss.. not a fan of it TBH. You could always try 112 versions, that seemed to work for them.


----------



## kyton

Seems like only ver 112 works. I also tried 113, no luck.


----------



## PalZer0

So am I right in saying that that trick only works with Virtu MVP 2.1.112?


----------



## kyton

Looks like it for now, unless lucid release a 114 ver of mvp for us to try. Hopefully Asus will officially support it on the z68 boards.


----------



## Killermod1

Also tried and didnt work for me either. Supposedly it's states it has to be the same version but non of them match, ah well ! Thanks anyways...


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyton*
> 
> Looks like it for now, unless lucid release a 114 ver of mvp for us to try. Hopefully Asus will officially support it on the z68 boards.


Raja at Hardforum confirmed that MVP would not probably be supported (license) for Z68 boards.


----------



## bodean

To those who are using Lucid Virtu Software, do you have 1 monitor or 2? I have a 7970 ATI video card, and never really thought there was a benefit to using this lucid virtu software. Is it worth using then for daily use on my PC? Why do you use it?

I just installed it, and noticed I get a popup saying "The catalyst control center is not supported by the driver version of your enabled graphics adapter." Not sure why I'm getting this


----------



## billyford

Anyone know what would cause a freeze in bios, I have been trying to overclock my system and after ten seconds or so in uefi it freezes then takes a couple restarts and its back to default. Its my sig rig and i just got rid of my e8400 and I am a noob at turbo overclocking


----------



## PalZer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Raja at Hardforum confirmed that MVP would not probably be supported (license) for Z68 boards.


Well that sucks major amounts of ass. In other words, Lucid's website is running false advertising.

EDIT: I updated my P8Z68-V PRO's BIOS to 3402 and it's solved my problem with OC not showing up in CPU utilities by automatically enabling Turbo when adjusting the CPU multi up and locking it to enabled.


----------



## pent

Just Upgraded to newest BIOS 3402 will keep posted on any information of problems or issues, So far its fine but im skeptical.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pent*
> 
> Just Upgraded to newest BIOS 3402 will keep posted on any information of problems or issues, So far its fine but im skeptical.


The only problem I have had with the BIOS 3402 was my VGA POST light stuck on after I swapped. I however do not thing that this was caused by the BIOS, more happenstance than anything lol.


----------



## pent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> The only problem I have had with the BIOS 3402 was my VGA POST light stuck on after I swapped. I however do not thing that this was caused by the BIOS, more happenstance than anything lol.


Yeah well it says

- Improve Improve system stability.
- Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
- Support new CPUs.

On this one which made me want to install it due to 3304 being less stable with my OC i had to raise my voltage to remain stable. the Also iv seen occasional messups and even a BSOD with USB devices before so the system stability increase and the USB compatibility increase made me want to get on 3402 from 3304, 3304 i had to bump up my VCORE to remain stable BAM x124 BSOD on it a week or two after i update, previous BIOS to 3203 was stable as a rock for over 2 months so that raised suspensions to it being BIOS, I noticed the 3.3 was running at 3.376 and 3.392 where was 3203 was running 3.392 and 3.402 so maybe this one caused it 3304 i am thinking. So lets see how 3402 runs it does specifically state increased stability and some USB compatibility so i went for it and it seems fine so far, i dont have the VGA problem and i just swapped out a GPU For another one to test a card so running fine here no LED light. lets hope this BIOS is a good one. I got a good feeling about it so far so







*knocks on wood*


----------



## pent

Also does IRST 11.1.0.1006 only work for RAID? or AHCI also?


----------



## Killermod1

I upgraded my bios as well to 3402 and noticed a 10 degree drop in my gpu while under 100% load. Wierd.... Also my MSI Kombustor use to give me about 55% load and now it goes up to 100% load.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pent*
> 
> Also does IRST 11.1.0.1006 only work for RAID? or AHCI also?


Both but with AHCI it's mainly geared toward SSDs.


----------



## pent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Both but with AHCI it's mainly geared toward SSDs.


Ahh thanks just checkin cuz i got a SSD in AHCI with a storage hdd.


----------



## useport80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pent*
> 
> Ahh thanks just checkin cuz i got a SSD in AHCI with a storage hdd.


yeah im in the same boat as you. i never really read up on IRST because i thought it required raid. right now i have a crucial 256gb ssd for os, a WD 2TB sata drive for junk, and a 750gb drive for fun.

would i benefit from using IRST? after some quick reading just now, it seems like i would benefit from it. doesn't seem like i need to reinstall windows to get it working which is a plus, can any1 confirm that you dont need to wipe your existing data ?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *useport80*
> 
> would i benefit from using IRST? after some quick reading just now, it seems like i would benefit from it. doesn't seem like i need to reinstall windows to get it working which is a plus, can any1 confirm that you dont need to wipe your existing data ?


Basically faster sequential read/write and better TRIM support. Though I've been using the stock Microsoft driver and haven't had any issues, as fast as the day I bought it.

And you won't need to reinstall Windows. The same goes for if you want to uninstall it.


----------



## pent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *useport80*
> 
> yeah im in the same boat as you. i never really read up on IRST because i thought it required raid. right now i have a crucial 256gb ssd for os, a WD 2TB sata drive for junk, and a 750gb drive for fun.
> would i benefit from using IRST? after some quick reading just now, it seems like i would benefit from it. doesn't seem like i need to reinstall windows to get it working which is a plus, can any1 confirm that you dont need to wipe your existing data ?


Yeah intel Rapid Storage technology runs in the backround and manages the drives works great for me. it manages my boot drive and my storage drive. Not to be confused with the Intel SSD caching which i don't use. But this is good it manages the drives and helps with TRIM and what not, also increases speeds. The main thing is the faster write/read speeds iv seen since im using an intel SATA port on the intel AHCI controller intel drivers work better than standard microsoft in my experience.


----------



## Manohman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> I upgraded my bios as well to 3402 and noticed a 10 degree drop in my gpu while under 100% load. Wierd.... Also my MSI Kombustor use to give me about 55% load and now it goes up to 100% load.


I upgraded my bios as well to 3402 and noticed a 5 degree higher CPU, Gpu is Ok
also installed AI suite2 (version for z77- love new fancontrol) on my Pz68 pro.
removed new feature for internet and temps are good again

On fast button setings in AI SUITE cpu needed 1.270v and now 1.280v for 4.4,
Overclocking on auto button extreme now takes me to 4.9 ( bios 3202 before only to 4,6)

this was only for test, I'm always on offset -
so far so good with 3402 bios


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalZer0*
> 
> Well that sucks major amounts of ass. In other words, Lucid's website is running false advertising.
> EDIT: I updated my P8Z68-V PRO's BIOS to 3402 and it's solved my problem with OC not showing up in CPU utilities by automatically enabling Turbo when adjusting the CPU multi up and locking it to enabled.


What made you conclude that Lucid's website has false advertising?


----------



## noncognitive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyton*
> 
> Looks like it for now, unless lucid release a 114 ver of mvp for us to try. Hopefully Asus will officially support it on the z68 boards.


Just downloaded the older vitru dll to match the MVP dll as suggested here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1254204/lucid-virtu-mvp-full-version#post_17188371

Seems to do the trick. Not showing as a trail version any more.


----------



## Killermod1

Thanks guys 112 is the only one that works ... Tried 113 to no avail.... That was alot of rebooting....lol


----------



## Killermod1




----------



## kevindd992002

So there is a way to use Virtu MVP as a full version?


----------



## Killermod1

First run and install 1.2.112 you will have to reboot twice then copy and paste gpuEnemerator.dll onto desktop from your file directory. Then install 2.1.112 run setup. It will automatically replace virtu and will need to boot up twice again. End process with task manager and copy and paste gpuEnemerator.dll into directory and voila! now run virtu mvp and your done. Only 112 works...
Virtu 64 bit 112
http://www.lucidlogix.com/driverdownloads-virtu.html
Virtu MVP 64 bit 112
http://www.lucidlogix.com/driverdownloads-mvp.html


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> First run and install 1.2.112 you will have to reboot twice then copy and paste gpuEnemerator.dll onto desktop from your file directory. Then install 2.1.112 run setup. It will automatically replace virtu and will need to boot up twice again. End process with task manager and copy and paste gpuEnemerator.dll into directory and voila! now run virtu mvp and your done. Only 112 works...
> Virtu 64 bit 112
> http://www.lucidlogix.com/driverdownloads-virtu.html
> Virtu MVP 64 bit 112
> http://www.lucidlogix.com/driverdownloads-mvp.html


Thanks for the instructions









Is 113 the latest version of MVP though?


----------



## PalZer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What made you conclude that Lucid's website has false advertising?


If you look at the list of Virtu MVP enabled boards on their website, 99% of them are running a 7 series chipset (Z77, H77, B75). There's only one board with a 6 series chipset and one AMD board.

Compare that to what Lucid claims regarding Virtu MVP (emphasis mine).
Quote:


> Designed for the next generation of Intel *Sandy Bridge Z68*/H67/H61 and other Intel integrated graphics as well as many AMD processor-based notebooks.


See the problem now?


----------



## alancsalt

To be fair, it says "designed for", not "implemented for". Asrock paid 6 series licence fees, Asus, Gigabyte, Intel, Biostar, ECS and MSI did not.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalZer0*
> 
> If you look at the list of Virtu MVP enabled boards on their website, 99% of them are running a 7 series chipset (Z77, H77, B75). There's only one board with a 6 series chipset and one AMD board.
> Compare that to what Lucid claims regarding Virtu MVP (emphasis mine).
> See the problem now?


Yeah, got you. I hope there will be a license from ASUS on this one.


----------



## andy1954

I am astonished that you present a beta-driver as the latest RST-driver.


----------



## error-id10t

For what it's worth, there's been 1 Alpha and 3 other Beta's before this version (making this the 4th). You can always rely on grabbing your drivers from Asus themselves or Intel/MS .. now that said, I think you do have a point so maybe there should be 2 options to include the latest WHQL.

On my Win7 I'm using a Frankenstein setup with 11.1 RST GUI with the latest 11.5 driver I just replace manually, while on my Win8 I've used the complete 11.5 beta setup.


----------



## SimpleTech

I guess I could include both sets, similar to what stasio does with his Gigabyte thread on TweakTown.


----------



## andy1954

Current there exist a RST and a RST enterprise driver. The RST 11.5.x is the driver, which unites the 11.1.x and 3.1.x to one driver.


----------



## bodean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bodean*
> 
> To those who are using Lucid Virtu Software, do you have 1 monitor or 2? I have a 7970 ATI video card, and never really thought there was a benefit to using this lucid virtu software. Is it worth using then for daily use on my PC? Why do you use it?
> I just installed it, and noticed I get a popup saying "The catalyst control center is not supported by the driver version of your enabled graphics adapter." Not sure why I'm getting this


Any comments on this?


----------



## error-id10t

Don't know about your error but don't the ATI/AMD cards clock all the way down (semi-sleep or something) when not in use (unlike nvidia)? If yes, then you can save a fair amount of power when just idling around as it'd use the iGPU.


----------



## bodean

Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver: 17.1.a out now http://www.station-drivers.com/page/intel%20lan-wan.htm


----------



## owcraftsman

17.1a is listed for both my boards V-Pro & M4EZ already in the OP from 5/15/2012 is this different?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> 17.1a is listed for both my boards V-Pro & M4EZ already in the OP from 5/15/2012 is this different?


Looks like Intel updated the driver but the link remains the same. Going to update the OP.


----------



## error-id10t

What was updated... tried to see the versions but couldn't tell? I know the RST version was updated few days ago.


----------



## r3d33m3r

i got some questions for you guys, i'm just about to reinstall my system:

- can i just use the files under "P8Z68-V/Gen3" ? or shall i download all the AI Suite 2 updates from the Z77 counterpart of my motherboard except the lucid virtu drivers, i don't use that and have disabled it in BIOS)

- i remeber that i was following a discussion here about updating the ME firmware, and that it could only be done via BIOS... is that still needed or can i update it with a file too?
these should be the correspondiong links in the OP

[How-to] Update Intel ME Firmware
[How-to] Update Intel RAID Option ROM

- is the safest way to update the BIOS with the bios update on an USB stick??


----------



## error-id10t

The ME is up to date as of few past BIOS updates, no need to update that. You can update Intel OROM if you want, that's still lagging behind. I still use AI SUITE update method (have the file on your computer) and it hasn't failed yet.


----------



## r3d33m3r

thanks for the reply! answere all my questions, now i'd only like to know what intel orom is? couldn't find a good explanation what it eactly is on the net.

also, is asus ez flash the best way to update my bios?


----------



## owcraftsman

Source:

If you are updating from 1xxx bios to 3xxx bios the proper procedure is as follows the only thing I would add is to set optimized defaults save and exit prior to step one and do the same after step 4 followed by entering bios again to setup your personal settings like boot drive etc.

Quote:


> To update to UEFI build 3202:
> 
> Ensure system is 100% stable before flashing! Do not perform this update on an overclocked system, set defaults and ensure 100% stability before commencing.
> 
> 1) Flash from EZ Flash 2 (this is important, do not use any other method of flashing!) using a FAT32 formatted USB drive. Make sure you flash from EZ Flash 2 only and NOT Windows!
> 
> 2) You will need to let the system flash twice. Flash the first time, when the flash completes follow the onscreen prompt to reboot.
> 
> 3) Second flash will commence when the board re-BOOTs, should find the file automatically and flash it (this flash wil update the ME fw while the first flash updates UEFI).
> 
> 4) After the second flash completes, follow the onscreen prompts, power down the system at mains (AC) and clear CMOS (Clear RTC) for 5 seconds before using the system again.
> 
> Raja


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Source:
> 
> If you are updating from 1xxx bios to 3xxx bios the proper procedure is as follows the only thing I would add is to set optimized defaults save and exit prior to step one and do the same after step 4 followed by entering bios again to setup your personal settings like boot drive etc.


Is this procedure official from ASUS?


----------



## speedlever

Raja is the online voice of Asus.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedlever*
> 
> Raja is the online voice of Asus.


+1 that's why I provided the source link so all here would know it's the official method. I still think I'll stick with 1101 though


----------



## kevindd992002

Since I upgraded to the BenQ XL2420TX monitor, I only see the post screen of my computer randomly (sometimes it shows up, sometimes it doesn't). But everything is booting up properly up to Windows, I just can't see the post screen. I have it shown in the settings and I even tried forcing it to show for 10 secs and the screen doesn't show it still. It seems that the screen only detects the input signal when Windows starts loading. What's wrong?


----------



## BulletSponge

I've got an Asus P8Z68V-gen3 MB and using the built in Intel LAN (connected via ethernet cable) I get the occasional random disconnect once or twice a day. The network internet access icon on the taskbar will very briefly (5-15 seconds) show the yellow triangle icon before reconnecting. Has anyone else experienced this? Will updating the Intel LAN driver correct this issue or is there another remedy?


----------



## Mikuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> I've got an Asus P8Z68V-gen3 MB and using the built in Intel LAN (connected via ethernet cable) I get the occasional random disconnect once or twice a day. The network internet access icon on the taskbar will very briefly (5-15 seconds) show the yellow triangle icon before reconnecting. Has anyone else experienced this? Will updating the Intel LAN driver correct this issue or is there another remedy?


Updating will fix, I remember that issue with older driver.


----------



## BulletSponge

Any special steps to update the LAN driver? I have limited experience with drivers and bios. When I attempt to launch the autorun.exe via winzip I get the message ".ini file not found" or some such nonsense.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Any special steps to update the LAN driver? I have limited experience with drivers and bios. When I attempt to launch the autorun.exe via winzip I get the message ".ini file not found" or some such nonsense.


You have to extract the files first.







Then run autorun.

I uninstall mine first using CCleaner (then do a disk and registry clean).


----------



## BulletSponge

Ah thanks, I have run zipped files directly from winzip before and assumed I could do the same thing here as well. Now to see how the new driver performs. Thanks again!


----------



## Mikuni

You might wanna use winrar instead to open zips, it works much better to run install packages like that directly from the zip.


----------



## BulletSponge

Hmmm, I may be imagining the gain but before updating the LAN driver I never exceeded 1.5 MB/s downloading from Steam. Now I am downloading JC2 at 2.2 MB/s. Very nice indeed.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Since I upgraded to the BenQ XL2420TX monitor, I only see the post screen of my computer randomly (sometimes it shows up, sometimes it doesn't). But everything is booting up properly up to Windows, I just can't see the post screen. I have it shown in the settings and I even tried forcing it to show for 10 secs and the screen doesn't show it still. It seems that the screen only detects the input signal when Windows starts loading. What's wrong?


I just bought one of these. I think it's because it is cycling through its potential inputs (hdmi, dvi, analog whatever) and takes longer than other monitors to suss the signal. (Or maybe we're just the unlucky ones...)


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Since I upgraded to the BenQ XL2420TX monitor, I only see the post screen of my computer randomly (sometimes it shows up, sometimes it doesn't). But everything is booting up properly up to Windows, I just can't see the post screen. I have it shown in the settings and I even tried forcing it to show for 10 secs and the screen doesn't show it still. It seems that the screen only detects the input signal when Windows starts loading. What's wrong?


I've got the older model and I see this when I boot using iGPU.. not sure if you're doing that. If I'm just using dGPU no problems.


----------



## Intangible

Hey guys,

I'm having a serious problem here. I just updated my P8Z68 Deluxe/Gen3 Bios from 0301 to 3304 and now the bios is looping.

The ASUS splash screen lights up, then it goes to to the HD section then the bios resets and repeats.

I flashed using EZ flash utility 2. It updated once then restarted and updated a second time. After that the looping ensued. I tried clearing the CMOS using the switch in the back (5 seconds) but no changes.

I've also tried swapping between the SATA controllers but with no luck. I'm using a single HDD & DVD plugged into the top 2 blue SATA ports. Labeled SATA6GE1 & E2 respectively. My HD is also not appearing when you examine the SATA controllers in the bios.

I have no clue what is going on. My computer was working fine right before this bios update.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mikuni

I'd try re-flashing it, think you can do it without booting into windows, when you start up there's an option to load a flasher (either there or somewhere in the Bios-Advanced).


----------



## Intangible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikuni*
> 
> I'd try re-flashing it, think you can do it without booting into windows, when you start up there's an option to load a flasher (either there or somewhere in the Bios-Advanced).


SUCCESS.

I had reflashed 2-3 times using the EZ UTILITY built into the bios. This time I had to create a USB boot drive and then used the BUPDATER utility from ASUS. I booted into the USB drive and flashed it that way.

After flashing from that utility it now boots!

Hooray


----------



## BulletSponge

Okay, after updating the Intel Gigabit Ethernet driver to the most current version I still get random disconnects. When I stay connected my download speeds are flying. The disconnects only occur, at least as far as I know, on this machine. I also have 2 Mac's, another Windows PC, iPods, iPhones and iPad and they have never yet disconnected in the same manner when in use.


----------



## Mikuni

Your macs are trying to take over


----------



## BulletSponge

Yeah, they both are in need of new logic boards and are feeling pretty neglected,lol. But on a serious note can anyone recommend a good ethernet card? I'll just bypass the problem.


----------



## Mikuni

Maybe RMA the board instead. The intel LAN in these Asus mobos are pretty good tbh over average add-on cards.


----------



## pent

Grrr 3402 i think i still need 1.415 VCORE to be stable!!!! I Only needed 1.390 with the previous 1xxx BIOS's :\ even 3203 :\ 3402 im not gonna prime 12 hours to test but meh. For prime 95 18 hours stable i get BSOD after 11 hours with 1.405 vcore @ 4.6GHZ My chip is obese LOL. This thing runs well, intel chips can take a beating 85C in intel burn test 50 runs @ 1.415 4600 mhz and this 2500k takes it like a champ! Volt hungry chip though.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Supposedly this fixes the 30-day trial period:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1254204/lucid-virtu-mvp-full-version


I wanted to try this but I get "Insuficient permissions". Anyone know what is required for access to it? - Thanks!


----------



## PCWargamer

I am considering upgrading my BIOS from 3201 to either 3304 or 3402, but I am not sure that would be an improvement when I read posts like this.

Is there any consensus yet on if 3304 or 3402 would be better for users than 3201? (for P8Z68-V/Gen3)

Thanks!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> I wanted to try this but I get "Insuficient permissions". Anyone know what is required for access to it? - Thanks!


It was deleted as it circumvented Lucid licence conditions.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> It was deleted as it circumvented Lucid licence conditions.


I understand. It did seem to be to good to be true....for very long! - Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## PalZer0

It didn't work with the latest versions anyway.


----------



## kevindd992002

Is it recommended to update my board's BIOS (initial revision) to the latest BIOS version if I decide to overclock?


----------



## Mikuni

Yes, I found current latest BIOS very stable compared to previous versions.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikuni*
> 
> Yes, I found current latest BIOS very stable compared to previous versions.


How so? Is this general consensus?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikuni*
> 
> Yes, I found current latest BIOS very stable compared to previous versions.


Thanks. By the way, what BIOS version are you using with success and which motherboard?


----------



## BrotherJoseph

I updated my V-Pro BIOS from 1101 to 3402. I now get skipping/freezing in Windows, its more frequent when I watch videos or am playing games. It makes DayZ nearly unplayable as it freezes the game for 1-5 seconds at a time, sometimes in rapid succession. Enough time for a zombie to eat my brains.
I can't figure out what it is. I tried lowering my RAM speed, CPU clock, disabling/re-enabling IRST, raising/lowering voltage all to no avail.
I had planned on downgrading my BIOS back to 1101, but I have been reading that people are bricking their z68's by downgrading from a 3XXX BIOS.

Does anyone have advice on how I should proceed to fix this issue?

Please help me keep my brains.


----------



## Cataclysm75

Does anybody else have any problems with BIOS 3402 (like BrotherJoseph) ? I'm afraid to update, because my version 3203 is running sooo smooth







But would like the new Intel RAID OROM introduced in 3304.

BrotherJoseph... i read on the asus vip forums that you might have screwed up your BIOS chip by updating directly to 3402

Quote from there (NOT my words):
Quote:


> cant go to 3402 directly
> have to start at 3203
> Once its in and running well, after you update drivers, move up
> 
> You are now candidate #901,456 for a new bios chip
> Beginning to look like ASUS should put a warning on bios d/l page methinks.
> 
> ASUS should offer a PHD course in bios flashing - 18 week summer session


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cataclysm75*
> 
> Does anybody else have any problems with BIOS 3402 (like BrotherJoseph) ? I'm afraid to update, because my version 3203 is running sooo smooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But would like the new Intel RAID OROM introduced in 3304.
> 
> BrotherJoseph... i read on the asus vip forums that you might have screwed up your BIOS chip by updating directly to 3402
> 
> Quote from there (NOT my words):
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> cant go to 3402 directly
> have to start at 3203
> Once its in and running well, after you update drivers, move up
> 
> You are now candidate #901,456 for a new bios chip
> Beginning to look like ASUS should put a warning on bios d/l page methinks.
> 
> ASUS should offer a PHD course in bios flashing - 18 week summer session
Click to expand...

That's interesting.
I went from 903 to 3304 without any issues (Z68 Deluxe); those update procedures listed are new, don't think they were there when i updated my bios and if they were I definitely don't remember following them.


----------



## kevindd992002

I hope you guys can help me here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1012874/the-official-asus-p8p67-p8z68-p8z68-gen3-series-owners-club/7300#post_17655868 ? Thanks.


----------



## BrotherJoseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cataclysm75*
> 
> Does anybody else have any problems with BIOS 3402 (like BrotherJoseph) ? I'm afraid to update, because my version 3203 is running sooo smooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But would like the new Intel RAID OROM introduced in 3304.
> BrotherJoseph... i read on the asus vip forums that you might have screwed up your BIOS chip by updating directly to 3402
> Quote from there (NOT my words):


I read that, I contemplated flashing them in order... I hope It can be fixed with an update but I may have to RMA.
If I were you I would not update. If its stable now, it might not be if you go to 3304.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> That's interesting.
> I went from 903 to 3304 without any issues (Z68 Deluxe); those update procedures listed are new, don't think they were there when i updated my bios and if they were I definitely don't remember following them.


Strange, very strange indeed.

This freaking sucks, I just got an MSI 7950, now I can hardly play any games. Small levels in BF3 don't skip too often, but larger levels are completely unplayable.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrotherJoseph*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cataclysm75*
> 
> Does anybody else have any problems with BIOS 3402 (like BrotherJoseph) ? I'm afraid to update, because my version 3203 is running sooo smooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But would like the new Intel RAID OROM introduced in 3304.
> BrotherJoseph... i read on the asus vip forums that you might have screwed up your BIOS chip by updating directly to 3402
> Quote from there (NOT my words):
> 
> 
> 
> I read that, I contemplated flashing them in order... I hope It can be fixed with an update but I may have to RMA.
> If I were you I would not update. If its stable now, it might not be if you go to 3304.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> That's interesting.
> I went from 903 to 3304 without any issues (Z68 Deluxe); those update procedures listed are new, don't think they were there when i updated my bios and if they were I definitely don't remember following them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strange, very strange indeed.
> 
> This freaking sucks, I just got an MSI 7950, now I can hardly play any games. Small levels in BF3 don't skip too often, but larger levels are completely unplayable.
Click to expand...

Have you tried formatting & reloading windows? If not I would before you RMA


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I hope you guys can help me here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1012874/the-official-asus-p8p67-p8z68-p8z68-gen3-series-owners-club/7300#post_17655868 ? Thanks.


Anyone?


----------



## error-id10t

I think Rubers answered it under your first question, that's what I believe it is too.

Regarding the UEFI question, I don't know.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Anyone?


The memory remap question was explained around this post - http://www.overclock.net/t/1012874/the-official-asus-p8p67-p8z68-p8z68-gen3-series-owners-club/7310#post_17663498

So are you asking:
Quote:


> I noticed that I'm still able to boot to my UEFI OS drive but the UEFI strip in the icon in Boot Priority is gone? Windows Boot Manager is also gone. Is this normal?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The memory remap question was explained around this post - http://www.overclock.net/t/1012874/the-official-asus-p8p67-p8z68-p8z68-gen3-series-owners-club/7310#post_17663498
> So are you asking:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that I'm still able to boot to my UEFI OS drive but the UEFI strip in the icon in Boot Priority is gone? Windows Boot Manager is also gone. Is this normal?
Click to expand...

Yes, that is left unanswered though.


----------



## Pittster

So I have the P8Z68-V Pro and I read in this thread that i can update fan xpert to the 2 version which is awesome, but what about the later versions of AI Suite or are they incompatible.


----------



## Mikuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> So I have the P8Z68-V Pro and I read in this thread that i can update fan xpert to the 2 version which is awesome, but what about the later versions of AI Suite or are they incompatible.


Use the Z77 version: AISuite_II_V10233_P8Z77-V_DELUXE_XPWin7

I installed this and it's working fine with my z68 v pro, except for "SSD Caching" and "USB Charger+" (to charge devices while pc is shutdown/sleep etc) since the z68s dont have these features.


----------



## Pittster

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikuni*
> 
> Use the Z77 version: AISuite_II_V10233_P8Z77-V_DELUXE_XPWin7
> I installed this and it's working fine with my z68 v pro, except for "SSD Caching" and "USB Charger+" (to charge devices while pc is shutdown/sleep etc) since the z68s dont have these features.






Awesome Im going to give it a go when i get the chance. Thanks for that


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikuni*
> 
> Use the Z77 version: AISuite_II_V10233_P8Z77-V_DELUXE_XPWin7
> I installed this and it's working fine with my z68 v pro, except for "SSD Caching" and "USB Charger+" (to charge devices while pc is shutdown/sleep etc) since the z68s dont have these features.


Huh? The Z68-V Pros HAVE the USB Charger+ feature.


----------



## Mikuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Huh? The Z68-V Pros HAVE the USB Charger+ feature.


If they do they don't mention it anywhere

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8Z68V_PRO/#specifications

whereas they do for z77

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/SABERTOOTH_Z77/#specifications

Maybe you are confusing it with Ai Charge, which charges devices faster, but the computer has to be on. The Charge+ feature instead lets you charge devices while computer is completely turned off or in sleep. The z68 Ai Suite doesn't even include the Charge+ module, only the Ai.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikuni*
> 
> If they do they don't mention it anywhere
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8Z68V_PRO/#specifications
> whereas they do for z77
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/SABERTOOTH_Z77/#specifications
> Maybe you are confusing it with Ai Charge, which charges devices faster, but the computer has to be on. The Charge+ feature instead lets you charge devices while computer is completely turned off or in sleep. The z68 Ai Suite doesn't even include the Charge+ module, only the Ai.


Hmmm, I meant Ai Charge+, yes, but I'm pretty sure that I can charge my devices when the computer is turned off or sleep with that one.


----------



## BrotherJoseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Huh? The Z68-V Pros HAVE the USB Charger+ feature.


They support SSD caching too. But I guess it's via Intel, not Asus?


----------



## Mikuni

Hm yeah. The z77 ai suite has dedicated module for the SSD caching feature.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Hmmm, I meant Ai Charge+, yes, but I'm pretty sure that I can charge my devices when the computer is turned off or sleep with that one.


Mine charges when the computer is turned off. AI Charger+ at least appears to work. But USB Charger+, though it starts, cannot find my devices (tried Kindle and a Nokia mob).


----------



## kevindd992002

So, Mikuni what do you think?


----------



## Mikuni

About what? sorry bit lost now with the little offtopic about z77 ai suite


----------



## Man|aC

hey guys, im moving from a 2500k to 2700k as i need HT for editing.

My pc shop does all my installs and they always update the bios. WHich one should i get them to install for my sb to maintain a healthy OC


----------



## discoprince

im having 0 issues with the new BIOS, it actually solved issues I had previously and even overclocks my overclock?

i have a 4.5ghz clock with the old bios, with 3402 it goes to 4.6 with 4.5 settings..
even clocks up my RAM from 1600 to ~1650, with stock timings.


----------



## Man|aC

what votlage are you running on cpu?


----------



## discoprince

1.35


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikuni*
> 
> About what? sorry bit lost now with the little offtopic about z77 ai suite


About the USB Charge+ and AI Charge+ ?


----------



## kyton

Anyone know how to do the Firmware update for the Asmedia 106x sata controller. I downloaded ver 0.95. My board has ver.086 and when i try to flash it says controller found, cannot find SPI.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyton*
> 
> Anyone know how to do the Firmware update for the Asmedia 106x sata controller. I downloaded ver 0.95. My board has ver.086 and when i try to flash it says controller found, cannot find SPI.


Where did you download the firmware for that controller?

Which firmawre/orom are updatable for the P8Z68-V/GEN3 board?


----------



## kyton

www.station-drivers.com


----------



## bodean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Where did you download the firmware for that controller?
> Which firmawre/orom are updatable for the P8Z68-V/GEN3 board?


Would like to know too. Looked on station-drivers, didnt see that driver version you mention on there


----------



## garikfox

I can add the new ASM106x firmware to the BIOS which board did you need it for ?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> I can add the new ASM106x firmware to the BIOS which board did you need it for ?


Hi, I actually need it for the P8Z68-V/GEN3 board. What other firmware/orom is updateable with this board? This is the list:

Intel ME
Intel RAID OROM
ASM106x firmware

What else?


----------



## garikfox

Forget the ME Firmware.

What RAID ROM do you need 11.2 or 11.5 (win8) ?


----------



## Darylrese

anyone tried overclocking a 3570k on the Asus P8Z68-V/GEN3? i couldnt get mine stable no matter what settings, tried 2 different chips







It runs OK stock. Wondered if it was a problem with the motherboard?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Forget the ME Firmware.
> What RAID ROM do you need 11.2 or 11.5 (win8) ?


I think I need 11.2 because as you've said in your thread 11.5 is still beta and I don't use beta drivers/firmwares.

How about bluetooth, usb, marvel sata controller, etc. firmwares, can you also update them in the BIOS?


----------



## kyton

http://www.station-drivers.com/page/asmedia.htm

Firmare for asm104x usb3

http://www.station-drivers.com/telechargement/asmedia/asmedia_asm104x_12220E(www.station-drivers.com).exe

Asmedia ASM 106x SATA 6G Controller Firmware

http://www.station-drivers.com/telechargement/asmedia/asmedia_106_N095(www.station-drivers.com).zip


----------



## PalZer0

Few updates here.

Bluetooth drivers for Windows 7 have been updated to *7.5.0.134*.
ASmedia USB 3.0 driver has been updated to *1.14.10.0*.
Marvell SATA 3 driver has been updated to *1.2.0.1027*.
Intel LAN driver has been updated to *17.1.5*.
Intel GFX driver has been updated to *15.28.2792*.

All these have been noted at Station Drivers.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyton*
> 
> http://www.station-drivers.com/page/asmedia.htm
> Firmare for asm104x usb3
> http://www.station-drivers.com/telechargement/asmedia/asmedia_asm104x_12220E(www.station-drivers.com).exe
> Asmedia ASM 106x SATA 6G Controller Firmware
> http://www.station-drivers.com/telechargement/asmedia/asmedia_106_N095(www.station-drivers.com).zip


Thanks but that ASMEDIA SATA Controller firmware should be BIOS embedded and garikfox can do that for us


----------



## garikfox

Yeah I can update them


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalZer0*
> 
> Few updates here.
> Bluetooth drivers for Windows 7 have been updated to *7.5.0.134*.
> ASmedia USB 3.0 driver has been updated to *1.14.10.0*.
> Marvell SATA 3 driver has been updated to *1.2.0.1027*.
> Intel LAN driver has been updated to *17.1.5*.
> Intel GFX driver has been updated to *15.28.2792*.
> All these have been noted at Station Drivers.


Thanks updated USB driver but LAN driver complained it was older than what I got here. I don't use the others.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> I guess I cant update the ASMedia firmware, I cant find the Module inside the BIOS to update it.
> On the 990FX boards its easily identified in the module list but it seems Intel is different, there hidden somewhere


Googling around shows quite a few BIOS mod sites.. looking at them it seems the non-uefi ones are easier as you can identify the module while the uefi version doesn't show it so no idea (at the moment at least) what changes what. I think you should be able to change Jmicron, Marvell and the USB. Saw a mention of LAN and SLIC also.. they all show the place for Intel OROM but none that I saw showed the others for uefi version.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Thanks updated USB driver but LAN driver complained it was older than what I got here. I don't use the others.
> Googling around shows quite a few BIOS mod sites.. looking at them it seems the non-uefi ones are easier as you can identify the module while the uefi version doesn't show it so no idea (at the moment at least) what changes what. I think you should be able to change Jmicron, Marvell and the USB. Saw a mention of LAN and SLIC also.. they all show the place for Intel OROM but none that I saw showed the others for uefi version.


What do you think about this, garikfox?


----------



## garikfox

Yeah Modding non-UEFI BIOS is a pain in the Arse ! I hate them lol

That Intel Lan Driver 17.1.5 is for Win8 and is considered a Beta driver


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yeah Modding non-UEFI BIOS is a pain in the Arse ! I hate them lol
> That Intel Lan Driver 17.1.5 is for Win8 and is considered a Beta driver


So there's no way, as of now, to update the Sata controller?


----------



## garikfox

Yeah ASUS will have to update it


----------



## garikfox

Ok now I know why I said I couldnt update your P8Z68-V/GEN3 firmware for the ASMedia controller, it uses JMicron not ASMedia for the extra SATA ports thats why I couldnt find the ASMedia Device ID


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Ok now I know why I said I couldnt update your P8Z68-V/GEN3 firmware for the ASMedia controller, it uses JMicron not ASMedia for the extra SATA ports thats why I couldnt find the ASMedia Device ID


Now that explains it. What is the latest firmware for the JMicron SATA controller?


----------



## kyton

The P8z68-m pro uses the Asmedia sata controller, how does one upgrade the firmware, or is it located it the MB Bios.


----------



## garikfox

Ill take a look at your BIOS, Ill see if it can be easily updated like the Intel RAID ROM's


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Ill take a look at your BIOS, Ill see if it can be easily updated like the Intel RAID ROM's


Is this reply also directed to me?


----------



## garikfox

No, for the previous poster, But I guess he was just making a comment, Disregard


----------



## error-id10t

Found this interesting post that might be worth adding to the OP incase BIOS updates bring your board to it's knees. I don't think this is about ME specifically even though it's mentioned, but programming it so it brings all the options back.

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1038975709&postcount=779


----------



## ThaSpacePope

Next week i'm dropping in a 3570k to replace my 2500k in my P8Z68-v pro gen3. I think im on bios 3202 currently. Do I need to, or should I update the bios prior to changing the cpus out? If so, which bios is currently considered the least buggy and most stable?


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaSpacePope*
> 
> Next week i'm dropping in a 3570k to replace my 2500k in my P8Z68-v pro gen3. I think im on bios 3202 currently. Do I need to, or should I update the bios prior to changing the cpus out? If so, which bios is currently considered the least buggy and most stable?


Support for the new 22nm proc was introduced in the 0902 bios and has improved system stability and support with each iteration following it. Currently the 3402 bios is considered the most stable and most supportive. However YMMV I have heard equal number reports of works and doesn't work. I would try the bios you are on now first and update only if you have/need to.


----------



## ney2x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaSpacePope*
> 
> Next week i'm dropping in a 3570k to replace my 2500k in my P8Z68-v pro gen3. I think im on bios 3202 currently. Do I need to, or should I update the bios prior to changing the cpus out? If so, which bios is currently considered the least buggy and most stable?


If I were you, I save my money for the upcoming processor/chipset. Ivy Bridge processor is hotter than Sandy Bridge processors and in fact ivy bridge has only a "little" speed-up bump compared to sandy bridge.


----------



## ThaSpacePope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Support for the new 22nm proc was introduced in the 0902 bios and has improved system stability and support with each iteration following it. Currently the 3402 bios is considered the most stable and most supportive. However YMMV I have heard equal number reports of works and doesn't work. I would try the bios you are on now first and update only if you have/need to.


I may do that. Once you upgrade these asus bioses you cannot go back. Pretty bad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x*
> 
> If I were you, I save my money for the upcoming processor/chipset. Ivy Bridge processor is hotter than Sandy Bridge processors and in fact ivy bridge has only a "little" speed-up bump compared to sandy bridge.


Thanks for the advice but not really a choice. I need the 2500k for another 1155 system so I had to replace it with something. 3570k was the logical choice.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaSpacePope*
> 
> Next week i'm dropping in a 3570k to replace my 2500k in my P8Z68-v pro gen3. I think im on bios 3202 currently. Do I need to, or should I update the bios prior to changing the cpus out? If so, which bios is currently considered the least buggy and most stable?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Support for the new 22nm proc was introduced in the 0902 bios and has improved system stability and support with each iteration following it. Currently the 3402 bios is considered the most stable and most supportive. However YMMV I have heard equal number reports of works and doesn't work. I would try the bios you are on now first and update only if you have/need to.


I agree with *owcraftsman*, try it with your current 3202 which does support the 3570K already. I know 3402 is the latest BIOS, but I hear too many mixed results from using it and I am still using 3201 on my P8Z68-V/Gen3 without any problems with a 3770K. I think you will be fine.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ThaSpacePope*
> 
> Next week i'm dropping in a 3570k to replace my 2500k in my P8Z68-v pro gen3. I think im on bios 3202 currently. Do I need to, or should I update the bios prior to changing the cpus out? If so, which bios is currently considered the least buggy and most stable?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Support for the new 22nm proc was introduced in the 0902 bios and has improved system stability and support with each iteration following it. Currently the 3402 bios is considered the most stable and most supportive. However YMMV I have heard equal number reports of works and doesn't work. I would try the bios you are on now first and update only if you have/need to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with *owcraftsman*, try it with your current 3202 which does support the 3570K already. I know 3402 is the latest BIOS, but I hear too many mixed results from using it and I am still using 3201 on my P8Z68-V/Gen3 without any problems with a 3770K. I think you will be fine.
Click to expand...

OK I had time to play with it today. Keep in mind I'm on a MIVE-Z board using the 3402 bios. All I did initially was bump Vdimm a bit and bump Mem Freq to 1866 which is all I have to do on my V-Pro to be perfectly stable.

I found a few problems at least on my end with the MIVE-Z.

It doesn't detect proper settings for the vengeance memory it defaults to 1066 9-9-9-24-1t optimized defaults which should hit 1333

XMP defaults to 9-9-9-24-1t 1333 which should be 9-10-9-27-2t 1866

when setting mem freq manually to 1866 it should default to 9-10-9-27-2t but it does not it stays at the 9-9-9-24-1t

I say it should default to those setting because that is the way the V-pro handles it on the 1104 bios. Simply put it just works with minimum effort. Not so on the MIVE-Z with the 3402 bios

I'm now able to run a 4.6 oc at 1866 9-10-9-27-2t and pass Prime 1792 & 1344 w/6200mb mem 1 hour each iteration using offset vcore mode bumpIing Vdimm to 1.6125v & VCCIO to 1.1 and manually setting 9-10-9-27-2t

So it would appear there is nothing special to do here except dot you i's and cross your t's


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> OK I had time to play with it today. Keep in mind I'm on a MIVE-Z board using the 3402 bios. All I did initially was bump Vdimm a bit and bump Mem Freq to 1866 which is all I have to do on my V-Pro to be perfectly stable.
> 
> I found a few problems at least on my end with the MIVE-Z.
> It doesn't detect proper settings for the vengeance memory it defaults to 1066 9-9-9-24-1t optimized defaults which should hit 1333
> XMP defaults to 9-9-9-24-1t 1333 which should be 9-10-9-27-2t 1866
> when setting mem freq manually to 1866 it should default to 9-10-9-27-2t but it does not it stays at the 9-9-9-24-1t
> I say it should default to those setting because that is the way the V-pro handles it on the 1104 bios. Simply put it just works with minimum effort. Not so on the MIVE-Z with the 3402 bios
> 
> I'm now able to run a 4.6 oc at 1866 9-10-9-27-2t and pass Prime 1792 & 1344 w/6200mb mem 1 hour each iteration using offset vcore mode bumpIing Vdimm to 1.6125v & VCCIO to 1.1 and manually setting 9-10-9-27-2t
> So it would appear there is nothing special to do here except dot you i's and cross your t's


What do you mean by dot your i's and cross your t's?


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> OK I had time to play with it today. Keep in mind I'm on a MIVE-Z board using the 3402 bios. All I did initially was bump Vdimm a bit and bump Mem Freq to 1866 which is all I have to do on my V-Pro to be perfectly stable.
> 
> I found a few problems at least on my end with the MIVE-Z.
> It doesn't detect proper settings for the vengeance memory it defaults to 1066 9-9-9-24-1t optimized defaults which should hit 1333
> XMP defaults to 9-9-9-24-1t 1333 which should be 9-10-9-27-2t 1866
> when setting mem freq manually to 1866 it should default to 9-10-9-27-2t but it does not it stays at the 9-9-9-24-1t
> I say it should default to those setting because that is the way the V-pro handles it on the 1104 bios. Simply put it just works with minimum effort. Not so on the MIVE-Z with the 3402 bios
> 
> I'm now able to run a 4.6 oc at 1866 9-10-9-27-2t and pass Prime 1792 & 1344 w/6200mb mem 1 hour each iteration using offset vcore mode bumpIing Vdimm to 1.6125v & VCCIO to 1.1 and manually setting 9-10-9-27-2t
> So it would appear there is nothing special to do here except dot you i's and cross your t's
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by dot your i's and cross your t's?
Click to expand...

When hand writing a letter people will go back through what they've written and double check that they have dotted there "i" and crossed there "t" through out the work because leaving undone would be sloppy and undisciplined.

In this case.

Over clocking 101:


Always stability test optimized defaults before you OC
Always set your overclock in bios manually and never leave anything on auto if you can avoid it.
Never OC from within windows with software.

#2 is what I was referring to when I suggest you dot your i's and cross your t's meaning anything else would be sloppy and undisciplined.

I hope this makes sense to you

BTW I'm currently passing Prime Custom blend 1344 & 1792 w/6200mb mem at 4.8 1866 9-10-9-27-2t 0.070 + offset 1.1vccio 1.6125vdimm


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What do you mean by dot your i's and cross your t's?


For me it means making sure all the details are looked after.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> When hand writing a letter people will go back through what they've written and double check that they have dotted there "i" and crossed there "t" through out the work because leaving undone would be sloppy and undisciplined.
> In this case.
> 
> Over clocking 101:
> 
> Always stability test optimized defaults before you OC
> Always set your overclock in bios manually and never leave anything on auto if you can avoid it.
> Never OC from within windows with software.
> #2 is what I was referring to when I suggest you dot your i's and cross your t's meaning anything else would be sloppy and undisciplined.
> 
> I hope this makes sense to you
> 
> BTW I'm currently passing Prime Custom blend 1344 & 1792 w/6200mb mem at 4.8 1866 9-10-9-27-2t 0.070 + offset 1.1vccio 1.6125vdimm


It sure does, thanks









Can you help me start overclocking my system? Is it correct to start at 45x first and look for my PLL and VCCIO voltages sweet spot first before anything else?


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> When hand writing a letter people will go back through what they've written and double check that they have dotted there "i" and crossed there "t" through out the work because leaving undone would be sloppy and undisciplined.
> In this case.
> 
> Over clocking 101:
> 
> Always stability test optimized defaults before you OC
> Always set your overclock in bios manually and never leave anything on auto if you can avoid it.
> Never OC from within windows with software.
> #2 is what I was referring to when I suggest you dot your i's and cross your t's meaning anything else would be sloppy and undisciplined.
> 
> I hope this makes sense to you
> 
> BTW I'm currently passing Prime Custom blend 1344 & 1792 w/6200mb mem at 4.8 1866 9-10-9-27-2t 0.070 + offset 1.1vccio 1.6125vdimm
> 
> 
> 
> It sure does, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you help me start overclocking my system? Is it correct to start at 45x first and look for my PLL and VCCIO voltages sweet spot first before anything else?
Click to expand...

I believe I spelled this out in another thread I hope you got it now. GL


----------



## soze

Hey guys, I need some help here. I am an experienced user/OCer/modder but this one has me at a loss. I am running an ASUS P8Z68-Deluxe/Gen3 and was using the first release 0301 BIOS. I never had too many issues, just the basic double booting blah blah. I recently upgraded to 3304 and all hell broke loose. I was already running IRST 10.8.0.1003 pre-flash. I went through the upgrade correctly with the multiple reboots, clearing CMOS etc. Upon rebooting, and setting defaults / SATA to RAID, the Intel RAID ROM would fire away but I would BS while loading Windows. Even changing back to AHCI I would blue screen. With my back side puckered with a potential toasted BIOS, I re-flashed. Funny thing is, it actually flashed again.....3 reboots....and showed upgrading again! So I cleared CMOS, set defaults, set RAID and same thing, BS. I set SATA back to AHCI and BOOM, back in Windows. Regardless, back in Windows. From here on out is where things started going really south. Here is what I experienced / experiencing:

Problem: Random lockups after 60 seconds to 3 minutes of being in Windows. As an example I could open task manager, but it would initiate a snowball effect and force a hard reboot. Sometimes there would not be a lockup for 24 hours. On booting up I would know the thing would lockup when my desktop icons were blank placeholders and not the actual icons. If I let the PC sit for a few hours idle, everything would be fine for about 30 minutes of use then lock up. I uninstalled IRST 10.8.0.1003 and I could NOT install it again. I had to install 11.2. ***.

Problem: Installation of any virtu client of any version would present a blank screen on reboot. Safe mode, which I could get to 1 out of 10 times, would be required to remove virtu.

Problem: Network dropping CONSTANTLY

Problem: Installation of MEI drivers 8.X.X.X results in a BS and again, safe mode is required once I finally get in it to remove MEI

Problem: Cannot install Intel Graphics of any version. Windows tells me this does not pertain to my system etc. like the embedded graphics is not present

Temp Solution: To keep the PC stable, and the only thing that worked, was to install IRST 11.2 and Z*77*-V Deluxe chipset drivers! I know it is odd but I seriously tried it on a whim and the slow downs / lock ups stopped. Running the Intel NIC drivers from Z77-V Deluxe seemed to fix my network drops as well?!?! MEI is still a no-go as well as embedded graphics. I honestly am NOT in the mood to re-install Windows and I personally do not think it will fix it given that I have a WHS and did a secure erase on my 120G boot SSD and WHS restore with the same issues post flash.

i2700K - OC is off
16GB G.Skill @ 2133 stock (ran memtest and all sticks ok)
120GB OCZ Max IOPS boot - have secure erased and WHS restore with same issues until Z77 drivers / IRST 11.2
240GB Mushkin Enhanced Chronos Deluxe - have secure erased and WHS restore with same issues until Z77 drivers / IRST 11.2
Tested Power Supply successfully
temps stupid low with dual radiator watercool setup and only CPU being cooled at the moment
GTX475 stock - no OC at all and runs Heaven and Kombuster perfectly on another machine

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> I believe I spelled this out in another thread I hope you got it now. GL


Yeah, I posted this question before looking at the Sandy Stable thread. Thanks.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soze*
> 
> Hey guys, I need some help here.
> Thanks.


Just keep the RST 11.2 drivers, no point using older. There are newer if you want those but 11.2 is fine. The chipset drivers from when I tried the Z77 ones didn't change, they remain 9.2.0.1011. MEI is the same story.. version 8.0.0.1262 - fixed: they update to 8.1.0.1191. Not sure why it would fail but I don't really think you need then anyway..

Make sure iGPU is enabled in GPU, I know it's a dumb comment but unless it's borked it should install fine.


----------



## andy1954

I am missing the update of this information thread. Last update was 6/22.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andy1954*
> 
> I am missing the update of this information thread. Last update was 6/22.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1248928/asus-z77-series-information-thread-drivers-bioses-overclocking-reviews-updated-6-25/500#post_17760670

The OP stopped updating 7/22


----------



## jimrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1248928/asus-z77-series-information-thread-drivers-bioses-overclocking-reviews-updated-6-25/500#post_17760670
> The OP stopped updating 7/22


This is truly a shame - been wondering what was up since 6/22 ...

SimpleTech's ASUS Z68 Series Info thread has kept all my Z68s updated & performing at their best ...
... one click on the desktop & staying current has never been easier.
I was certainly looking forward to the same on my new ASUS X79 build.

I hate to think that most will have to look to the ASUS site for current updates; what a joke.

*Thank you SimpleTech* for your great info / update threads - I will keep the shortcuts on my desktops; just in case ...









This is very unfortunate news indeed ...


----------



## alancsalt

It was a great help to me when I got my P8Z68 Deluxe/Gen3 too. My thanks to SimpleTech for maintaining this thread while he did too.


----------



## error-id10t

Could someone point me to the place in Device Manager which shows you the chipset drivers?

I'm little puzzled.. I'm trying to install version 9.3.0.1019 from Intel download site (also in the Asus Win8 download area), but it tells me I already have 9.3.0.1021 which I'm sure I downloaded from Station-Drivers. Reason I'm puzzled is that I cannot find either of these versions at the moment - device manager shows: 9.2.0.1011 for Chipset SMBus and 9.2.0.1016 for all other Chipset (PCI Express).

add: under Win8 the SMBus chipset is the same version (9.2.0.1011) while PCI Express Chipset versions are: 6.2.8400.0 (stock MS driver).


----------



## error-id10t

Figure I pump this with what I've done.

I removed all chipset devices (device manager uninstall) and then ran Driver Sweeper and ccleaner. This removed everything obviously and next reboot it installed base drivers. I then updated to the Intel version 9.3.0.1021. All chipset drivers stayed as earlier (9.2.0.xxxx).

If you go through the INF files you can see why, our devices are only up to that version. It only updates the registry entry to show you installed version 9.3.0.xxxx (whatever you installed).

If you review the INF files it does have newer version for devices DEV_1C2D and DEV_1C26 (Intel USB2 AFAIK) - 9.2.0.1031 instead of 9.2.0.1021 (file cougusb.inf), but for some reason it won't update those as-is, I had to force it by using -overall switch.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Figure I pump this with what I've done.
> I removed all chipset devices (device manager uninstall) and then ran Driver Sweeper and ccleaner. This removed everything obviously and next reboot it installed base drivers. I then updated to the Intel version 9.3.0.1021. All chipset drivers stayed as earlier (9.2.0.xxxx).
> If you go through the INF files you can see why, our devices are only up to that version. It only updates the registry entry to show you installed version 9.3.0.xxxx (whatever you installed).
> If you review the INF files it does have newer version for devices DEV_1C2D and DEV_1C26 (Intel USB2 AFAIK) - 9.2.0.1031 instead of 9.2.0.1021 (file cougusb.inf), but for some reason it won't update those as-is, I had to force it by using -overall switch.


hmmm, I thought Intel said that you don´t even need to uninstall the previous drivers if you want to update? Is this not true? You still have to use the -overall switch?


----------



## error-id10t

I only uninstalled because I couldn't figure out what was happening (after taking image first if it all went down-hill from there).

About the -overall switch, that was my impression too but if you've installed Chipset 9.3.0.1020 then those 2 devices have 9.2.0.1021 drivers. The Chipset 9.3.0.1021 updated the version to 9.2.0.1031 and it wouldn't do it without the switch.

Earlier I mentioned Win8 too, I had to use the -overall switch there also to get all the devices updated.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I only uninstalled because I couldn't figure out what was happening (after taking image first if it all went down-hill from there).
> About the -overall switch, that was my impression too but if you've installed Chipset 9.3.0.1020 then those 2 devices have 9.2.0.1021 drivers. The Chipset 9.3.0.1021 updated the version to 9.2.0.1031 and it wouldn't do it without the switch.
> Earlier I mentioned Win8 too, I had to use the -overall switch there also to get all the devices updated.


So from now on it is best to use the overall switch?


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Figure I pump this with what I've done.
> I removed all chipset devices (device manager uninstall) and then ran Driver Sweeper and ccleaner. This removed everything obviously and next reboot it installed base drivers. I then updated to the Intel version 9.3.0.1021. All chipset drivers stayed as earlier (9.2.0.xxxx).
> If you go through the INF files you can see why, our devices are only up to that version. It only updates the registry entry to show you installed version 9.3.0.xxxx (whatever you installed).
> If you review the INF files it does have newer version for devices DEV_1C2D and DEV_1C26 (Intel USB2 AFAIK) - 9.2.0.1031 instead of 9.2.0.1021 (file cougusb.inf), but for some reason it won't update those as-is, I had to force it by using -overall switch.
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm, I thought Intel said that you don´t even need to uninstall the previous drivers if you want to update? Is this not true? You still have to use the -overall switch?
Click to expand...

There is no need to uninstall chipset drivers before running the new version and you are right Intel recommended you don't. I'm not sure adding the -overall switch is a good idea either. To what end would you do this? What difference does it make? I'd venture to say no real or substantial difference to warrant the hoops you have to jump through let alone the potential for problems you may encounter by doing so.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> There is no need to uninstall chipset drivers before running the new version and you are right Intel recommended you don't. I'm not sure adding the -overall switch is a good idea either. To what end would you do this? What difference does it make? I'd venture to say no real or substantial difference to warrant the hoops you have to jump through let alone the potential for problems you may encounter by doing so.


What chipset drivers have you installed? If it's 9.3.0.1021 can you check the 2 devices (USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1C26 and 1C2D) to see their driver version? Do you have Win8 installed and what are the chipset drivers?

Like I explained.. none of those would update (for me) without the overall switch. If you read my first post on this I asked a question why I wasn't seeing any updates - seeing no response, I took an image and uninstalled everything. Even after that I didn't see any furher updates, it was only with the overall switch did the 2 devices update in Win7 (and whole lot more in Win8, for example the PCI Express Root port ones).

I'm stuck with this board / chipset little while yet, I don't see a Z77 or Ivy as a great investment from Z68 so until the next boards come out I want to see my devices (firmware / drivers) up-to-date.

Either way that's why I had to do it, I am curious to hear from others though and if they saw automatic update for everything.


----------



## error-id10t

Has anyone installed Win7 using UEFI / GPT instead of the 'normal' MBR install? I can't get mine to start - I've finally got it to a point where I have that option to boot from in BIOS but all it does is bring the BIOS screen back up.

I'm using USB and have looked at the various guides and done those - only thing that works is the normal install but that's MBR (non-uefi). ie: install mode shows as BIOS instead of UEFI in the logfile.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Has anyone installed Win7 using UEFI / GPT instead of the 'normal' MBR install? I can't get mine to start - I've finally got it to a point where I have that option to boot from in BIOS but all it does is bring the BIOS screen back up.
> I'm using USB and have looked at the various guides and done those - only thing that works is the normal install but that's MBR (non-uefi). ie: install mode shows as BIOS instead of UEFI in the logfile.


I used UEFI before but I tell you it's not worth it. It has very many minor problems which can make you crazy. Just a recommendation.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Has anyone installed Win7 using UEFI / GPT instead of the 'normal' MBR install? I can't get mine to start - I've finally got it to a point where I have that option to boot from in BIOS but all it does is bring the BIOS screen back up.
> I'm using USB and have looked at the various guides and done those - only thing that works is the normal install but that's MBR (non-uefi). ie: install mode shows as BIOS instead of UEFI in the logfile.
> 
> 
> 
> I used UEFI before but I tell you it's not worth it. It has very many minor problems which can make you crazy. Just a recommendation.
Click to expand...

+1 may be problematic at best but to answer the question:

This is a quote from the following forum:

http://windows7forums.com/windows-7-installation-upgrade/5552-if-windows-7-supports-gpt-why-cant-i-install-os-gpt.html

To install Windows 7 on GPT is simple; while installing from windows 7 DVD, and you get to the segment that you can create or delete partitions press "shift+F10" this will open a command prompt and you can use diskpart to convert to GPT

How to use DiskPart to create a GPT formatted drive:

HOW TO: Use the Diskpart .efi Utility to Create a GUID Partition

+ a couple tips


always use a minimum system config at install of windows meaning 1 data drive attached or your preferred boot drive only. attach your other data/storage drives after install also no usb drives attached and minimize usb devices as well bottom line a motherboard with 1 cpu 1 gpu 1 set memory 1 opt drive 1 boot drive 1 keyboard 1 mouse and that's it.
use the native Intel ports for a boot drive especially if you have a raid array and avoid marvel ports etc. that require special drivers to be installed at install.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I used UEFI before but I tell you it's not worth it. It has very many minor problems which can make you crazy. Just a recommendation.


hmm, here's hoping I don't run into them. I did take a quick look and didn't see any show-stoppers but there's always the good old image to fall back on if this starts going wrong.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> +1 may be problematic at best but to answer the question:
> 
> This is a quote from the following forum:
> http://windows7forums.com/windows-7-installation-upgrade/5552-if-windows-7-supports-gpt-why-cant-i-install-os-gpt.html
> _To install Windows 7 on GPT is simple; while installing from windows 7 DVD, and you get to the segment that you can create or delete partitions press "shift+F10" this will open a command prompt and you can use diskpart to convert to GPT_
> How to use DiskPart to create a GPT formatted drive:
> HOW TO: Use the _Diskpart_ .efi Utility to Create a GUID Partition


I did find the 2nd link you attached but it did nothing for me, maybe I was using it wrong.

My main problem was trying to install from USB, using a CD/DVD it was fine and UEFI install started. But I finally did get around the problems and USB install works now also.


----------



## CodeRush

I'm using Windows 7 64-bit from GPT drive and with UEFI boot.
---
I made my UEFI-bootable USB-flash for Windows 7 installation using this method:
You must prepare FAT32-formatted 8 Gb (or more) flash with Windows NT 6.x Loader in MBR.
I have used BOOTICE to make it, but you are free to use any other tools.
1. Format the USB-flash to FAT32 using standart windows formatter.
2. Use BOOTICE to change the loader to Windows NT 6.x
Run BOOTICE, select your flash, click on "Process MBR", select "Windows NT 6.x MBR", click on "Install/Config", click on "OK".








3. Unpack the Windows 7 64-bit ISO image to USB-flash (Or copy the Windows 7 DVD contents to it, if you have that DVD).
4. Copy EFI\Microsoft\Boot folder on the flash one level up, to \EFI\Boot and copy 64-bit EFI Loader into that folder.
5. Reboot your PC, press F8 to select boot device and select "UEFI:YourFlashName". The Windows 7 setup will begin.
6. During the setup, you can wipe the contents of entire HDD out, then the setup makes GPT disk layout automatically. Or you can perform the MBR-to-GPT drive conversion without loosing all data on the drive, using GParted from PartMagic LiveCD. But I personally advise you to make a backup copy of your data and let the setup do all the work.
---
I have no problem of using GPT drive and UEFI boot using Windows 7, but if you needs Windows XP as second system for overclocking and benchmarking, then UEFI-boot is not for you.


----------



## ThaSpacePope

Hey all,

I recently installed a 3570k into my sig rig (from a 2500k). I'm getting strange idle bounce. To describe this, it doesn't idle at 1600mhz, it bounces constantly. From anywhere from x16 to x31 multipliers. At least this is the case according to cpu-z.

I have verified nothing on my system is causing idle to bounce. No background services, etc. I also installed the very latest intel .infs, I believe it was version .1021. Anyone seen this issue and found a fix?


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Back to Topic: Some new drivers can be found in the depths of the internet:

- There's a new release of ASMedia USB 3.0 controller driver online: 1.14.10.0
- The Intel NIC ethernet connection driver CD has get the new version 17.2 released and thus there's also a new driver for e.g. the Intel 82579V nic included which is part of the GENE-Z mobo *HINT* don't forget to start the "Windows Module Installer" service within the windows management engine interface manually BEFORE starting the intel nic ethernet driver installation.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn*
> 
> *HINT* don't forget to start the "Windows Module Installer" service within the windows management engine interface manually BEFORE starting the intel nic ethernet driver installation.


Why do we have to do it manually?


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Why do we have to do it manually?


For some reason, the Windows Modules Installer service default setting is not set to "auto" but to "manual" so it is not started with the OS.
Aparently the Intel driver installation is not following this circumstance and so just refer to the Intel drivers readme:
Quote:


> Intel PROSet fails to install
> 
> A possible cause could be the Windows Modules Installer service is disabled.
> The installer for Intel PROSet requires this service. You can enable this
> service from the Administrative Tools -> Component Services control panel.


Poor but a fact.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn*
> 
> For some reason, the Windows Modules Installer service default setting is not set to "auto" but to "manual" so it is not started with the OS.
> Aparently the Intel driver installation is not following this circumstance and so just refer to the Intel drivers readme:
> Poor but a fact.


But if I install only the drivers for my Intel LAN, then I don't need to do this?


----------



## error-id10t

I installed it without having to startup anything (only the driver).

New RST driver available: 11.5.2.1001 too


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I installed it without having to startup anything (only the driver).
> New RST driver available: 11.5.2.1001 too


Thanks. So what does that manual star up do really?


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Hey, this is only a hint and my own experience with Intel NIC (!) drivers.
If you have not had any problems without following these advise from intel's own readme (!) then feel fine and enjoy your life.









But if you miss all intel tabs inside the windows device manager concerning the intel nic, then better do as advised and manually start the windows modules installer service inside the windows management console before reinstalling the intel nic drivers.


----------



## error-id10t

I think it was good idea to include that information incase it did fail to install for others, I was just saying that for me I didn't have to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks. So what does that manual star up do really?


Not much, if it fails as above then start it and try again. You reboot it will go back to starting manually - and/or you can simply stop it afterwards anyhow. If however you disable it for some reason then nothing can start it which may cause problems.


----------



## error-id10t

Another driver update for Asmedia USB.. 1.16.1.0.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I think it was good idea to include that information incase it did fail to install for others, I was just saying that for me I didn't have to.
> Not much, if it fails as above then start it and try again. You reboot it will go back to starting manually - and/or you can simply stop it afterwards anyhow. If however you disable it for some reason then nothing can start it which may cause problems.


Oh ok. Thanks man.


----------



## error-id10t

There's a new ME firmware out: 8.0.10.1464 (from version: 8.0.2.1410).


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> There's a new ME firmware out: 8.0.10.1464 (from version: 8.0.2.1410).


How can we update this?


----------



## error-id10t

There's some interesting reading about all that here.

http://faenl.msi.com/ftp/Mainboard/Z77%20MPower%287751%29/Driver/1.5m/1.5MB%20FW%20Release%20Notes%208%200%2010%201464%20%28MR1%29.pdf

For example 8.0.2.1410 is defined as HF2 (hot-fix 2?) while 8.0.10.1464 is defined as MR1 (Maintenance Release 1?). Between them there's been 2 other hot-fixes.

If you google "ME8_1.5M_8.0.10.1464" it's pretty much one hit.
Quote:


> Release :
> Intel® Management Engine Firmware 8.0 Intel® 7 Series Express Chipset MR1 Release - 8.0.10.1464
> Intel® Management Engine Firmware 8.0 Intel® 6 Series Express Chipset MR1 Release - 8.0.10.1464
> 
> Target Platform :
> Ivy Bridge or Sandy Bridge & Intel® 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family
> Ivy Bridge or Sandy Bridge & Cougar Point Chipset Family


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> There's some interesting reading about all that here.
> http://faenl.msi.com/ftp/Mainboard/Z77%20MPower%287751%29/Driver/1.5m/1.5MB%20FW%20Release%20Notes%208%200%2010%201464%20%28MR1%29.pdf
> For example 8.0.2.1410 is defined as HF2 (hot-fix 2?) while 8.0.10.1464 is defined as MR1 (Maintenance Release 1?). Between them there's been 2 other hot-fixes.
> If you google "ME8_1.5M_8.0.10.1464" it's pretty much one hit.


Meaning it is not recommended to upgrade to the latest MEI?


----------



## error-id10t

Cleaned this up a bit.

What if any / much benefit it provides is questionable but the PDF explains the details. The currently provided ME firmware by ASUS is ME8 hot-fix2 while 8.0.10.1464 is maintenance-release 1 (which itself is ~4 months old by now).

You can find that version at MSI board: Z77 MPower.

http://faenl.msi.com/index.php?dir=Mainboard/Z77%20MPower(7751)/Driver/1.5m/

Since this I've found that Intel have updated their boards with newer version: 8.0.13.1502 (google most of their BIOS release notes). The actual BIN file is harder to find and there's only one place I found it, user attached again at the MSI forum.

If you choose to download 8.0.10.1464 it comes with various documentation showing what it all does. Anyhow, I've installed 8.0.13.1502 which now shows:
Quote:


> Intel(R) ME code versions:
> 
> BIOS Version: 3402
> MEBx Version: Not available
> Gbe Version: 1.3
> VendorID: 8086
> PCH Version: 5
> FW Version: 8.0.13.1502
> UNS Version: 8.1.0.1281
> LMS Version: 8.1.0.1281
> MEI Driver Version: 8.1.0.1263
> Wireless Hardware Version: Not Available
> Wireless Driver Version: Not Available
> 
> Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service - PRESENT/ENABLED
> Protect Audio Video Path - PRESENT/ENABLED
> Intel(R) Dynamic Application Loader - PRESENT/ENABLED


Quote:


> Firmware release includes the following applications:
> 
> • Platform Clocks - Tune Intel® 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family clock silicon to the parameters of a specific board, configure clocks at run time, and power management clocks. Benefit: Allows extensive customizability and soft control of "Third generation" clock solution and makes clocks available before CPU powers up.
> 
> • Silicon Workaround Capability - Intel® ME FW will have limited capabilities to perform targeted workarounds for silicon issues. Benefit: Allows Intel® ME FW to address some issues that otherwise would require a new silicon stepping.
> 
> • Thermal Reporting - Intel® ME FW has the ability to collect platform thermal data and provide that data to embedded controllers and super I/O devices over SMLINK1 as well as in memory map I/O space.


----------



## ney2x

Is there a newer guide here on how to update ME8? The link in the first post is outdated and has a note that its for ME7 firmware update. I found a newer ME8 v8.1.0.1248.bin and the latest ME driver at intel.com are the same version string. Thanks.


----------



## error-id10t

If you download the full package from here first you get all the ME8 tools.

http://faenl.msi.com/index.php?dir=Mainboard/Z77%20MPower(7751)/Driver/1.5m/

Then just replace the BIN file with the one you have. The method is still exactly the same (I just do it from Windows prompt).

FWUpdLcl64.exe -F [file]

Obviously take a backup first (-SAVE) and you can confirm the version with -FWVER [file] switch.

To make sure it's all good you can then run this afterwards (after the reboot): MEInfoWin64.exe.


----------



## ney2x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> If you download the full package from here first you get all the ME8 tools.
> http://faenl.msi.com/index.php?dir=Mainboard/Z77%20MPower(7751)/Driver/1.5m/
> Then just replace the BIN file with the one you have. The method is still exactly the same (I just do it from Windows prompt).
> FWUpdLcl64.exe -F [file]
> Obviously take a backup first (-SAVE) and you can confirm the version with -FWVER [file] switch.
> To make sure it's all good you can then run this afterwards (after the reboot): MEInfoWin64.exe.


Thank you very much for your thorough explanations. I will update once I got home. Thanks again.

@error-id10t
slightly off-topic
Did you update your ROM version to 11.5.x.x.x and using the latest iRST 11.5.x.x driver? Is TRIM on RAID 0 working now on Z68 chipset?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> If you download the full package from here first you get all the ME8 tools.
> http://faenl.msi.com/index.php?dir=Mainboard/Z77%20MPower(7751)/Driver/1.5m/
> Then just replace the BIN file with the one you have. The method is still exactly the same (I just do it from Windows prompt).
> FWUpdLcl64.exe -F [file]
> Obviously take a backup first (-SAVE) and you can confirm the version with -FWVER [file] switch.
> To make sure it's all good you can then run this afterwards (after the reboot): MEInfoWin64.exe.


Thanks for the instructions. Anyway, is that ME firmware version the latest already?


----------



## ney2x

Latest firmware version of ME is 8.1.0.1248


----------



## useport80

What is the purpose of updating the Intel ME? is it required?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x*
> 
> Latest firmware version of ME is 8.1.0.1248


And that is an "offiicial" release? Any luck updating?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x*
> 
> @error-id10t
> slightly off-topic
> Did you update your ROM version to 11.5.x.x.x and using the latest iRST 11.5.x.x driver? Is TRIM on RAID 0 working now on Z68 chipset?


I've got the latest ROM and driver and nope, I don't see TRIM on Z68.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> And that is an "offiicial" release? Any luck updating?


It's 'official' from the point of view that at least 1 Asus board has it (Z77 sabertooth). It's working fine for my Z68 and another user on his P67.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?14888-Missing-some-options-in-BIOS-(Z77-Sabertooth)/page3
Quote:


> First thing I noticed was that ME version had been upgraded from 8.0.1.1399 to 8.1.0.1248


----------



## kyton

Updated the ME on my Asus P8Z68-M pro. Flashed without any issues.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I've got the latest ROM and driver and nope, I don't see TRIM on Z68.
> It's 'official' from the point of view that at least 1 Asus board has it (Z77 sabertooth). It's working fine for my Z68 and another user on his P67.
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?14888-Missing-some-options-in-BIOS-(Z77-Sabertooth)/page3


Great. Will update this weekend.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *useport80*
> 
> What is the purpose of updating the Intel ME? is it required?


Lots of good info on updating ME, But...

What is the purpose for updating ME? Is there a particular issue/problem that needs to be solved?

Thanks for a reply


----------



## ney2x

A must read, "Enabling TRIM Support n SSD RAID..." (6-series chipset or Z68, we have a chance!!! It's only a software limitation!)

http://www.informatik.uni-rostock.de/fileadmin/ava/pubs/fulltext/raid-trim-tr.pdf


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I've got the latest ROM and driver and nope, I don't see TRIM on Z68.
> It's 'official' from the point of view that at least 1 Asus board has it (Z77 sabertooth). It's working fine for my Z68 and another user on his P67.
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?14888-Missing-some-options-in-BIOS-(Z77-Sabertooth)/page3


Can you update from ME7 directly to this ME8 firmware?


----------



## error-id10t

I'm not sure, our BIOS updates have updated us from ME7 to ME8 anyway, it's just that the ME8 version is old and these updates allow you to update to the latest version manually (if you want to)


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I'm not sure, our BIOS updates have updated us from ME7 to ME8 anyway, it's just that the ME8 version is old and these updates allow you to update to the latest version manually (if you want to)


Yeah but the thing is my laptop has ME7, can I update it to ME8? Although I'm not sure if ME8 would work because the mobo of my laptop doesn't support Ivy Bridge.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x*
> 
> A must read, "Enabling TRIM Support n SSD RAID..." (6-series chipset or Z68, we have a chance!!! It's only a software limitation!)
> http://www.informatik.uni-rostock.de/fileadmin/ava/pubs/fulltext/raid-trim-tr.pdf


It mentions "Device Mapper RAID in Linux", I don't know Linux so is this something we could in theory setup now even if it's to boot of USB or allocate little space to install it, to allow TRIM across the whole disk?
Quote:


> The most common reason for using fakeRAID is in a dual-boot environment, where both Linux and Windows must be able to read and write to the same RAID partitions. Multiboot configurations are common among users who need multiple operating systems available on the same machine


----------



## mcord

Hi everyone, i want to update my BIOS version 0501 (p8Z68 deluxe), its safe from AI Suite II? i downloaded 3304 from Asus web.

Any suggestion?

Thanks! Sorry about my poor english

Best regards


----------



## Celoth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcord*
> 
> Hi everyone, i want to update my BIOS version 0501 (p8Z68 deluxe), its safe from AI Suite II? i downloaded 3304 from Asus web.
> Any suggestion?
> Thanks! Sorry about my poor english
> Best regards


To be safe, use this method: rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?13928-P67-Z68-32**-Ivy-Bridge-BIOS-Update-procedure


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celoth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mcord*
> 
> Hi everyone, i want to update my BIOS version 0501 (p8Z68 deluxe), its safe from AI Suite II? i downloaded 3304 from Asus web.
> Any suggestion?
> Thanks! Sorry about my poor english
> Best regards
> 
> 
> 
> To be safe, use this method: rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?13928-P67-Z68-32**-Ivy-Bridge-BIOS-Update-procedure
Click to expand...

+1 *Celoth*

No I would not flash bios from windows ever. Use a USB stick and flash from bios EZ Flash 2 only. Personally I would not flash to a 3xxx bios either unless you are having problems and an Asus rep tells you to do so. Without there blessing if you run into problems there will be no recourse. I have the V-Pro and run 1101 with out any problems and see no need to move up from there. It has i7 gen three support but I don't have a gen 3 proc so I'm not sure how well it would work but it should.


----------



## speedlever

FWIW, I've flashed from windows and from a USB drive with no problems. I'm still on 1101 too.

Raja is pretty specific about how to flash to the 3xxx BIOS and I would follow his instructions.

Just sayin'.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedlever*
> 
> FWIW, I've flashed from windows and from a USB drive with no problems. I'm still on 1101 too.
> Raja is pretty specific about how to flash to the 3xxx BIOS and I would follow his instructions.
> Just sayin'.


Ok. Still, don't update from Windows, lol.


----------



## mcord

Thanks for the answer! i want to update because my bios get frozen "randomly", actually i cant do it from uefi. Any suggestion? Windows stable, bios get frozen and the only that can i do is rebooting my pc.


----------



## error-id10t

With your BIOS getting frozen, any chance you've changed the PCI ROM to be EFI (or something like that)? I noticed when I chose this it would simply freeze when I tried to save or do anything in there.

Also I've always updated using AI SUITE update in Windows, as many people will say it could be little risky but I've yet to run into a problem.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcord*
> 
> Thanks for the answer! i want to update because my bios get frozen "randomly", actually i cant do it from uefi. Any suggestion? Windows stable, bios get frozen and the only that can i do is rebooting my pc.


If your bios is freezing I would call Tech support and have them walk you through a fix.

You could try a deep clearing of your CMOS first and setting optimized defaults.

Here are the steps to do so.


Remove power to PSU
press and hold your case power button 3-5 sec
Remove motherboard battery
Place clear cmos jumper in clr position
wait 5 to 10 minutes
replace the jumper to normal position
insert motherboard battery
plug in PSU
turn on system and tap delete key
you'll likely be faced by a prompt to enter the bios by pressing F1
hit F1 to enter bios
Once in bios before anything else set optimized defaults by pressing F5 then Yes
Now set date time and you other personal settings followed by F10 to save and exit.
avoid overclocking anything at this point until you are sure your system is stable.

You should know by now if your bios is still freezing and If it is still I would not attempt a bios flash without tech supports.

I have never seen a bios freeze unless it was a high overclock with bad settings meaning this may well be an RMA situation if the deep cmos clear doesn't help


----------



## ney2x

Regarding SSD Raid Trim... confusing...

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/news/storage-news/intels-trim-support-for-raid-configurations-coming-soon-to-x79/


----------



## error-id10t

Yeah it's confusing but seeing what Intel have done and said about all of this in the past, it's no surprise. I'm betting it will include Z68 support when X79 get it.. I see no reason to exclude it anymore (or for that matter the P series).

But either way, I'm moving to the Z77-V camp shortly .. hopefully it will serve me as well as the Z68-V Pro has.


----------



## BrewMeister

USB 3.0 PROBLEM...

Hello all,

I've been running a WIN7 64bit, P8Z68 DELUXE on a system I built about a year ago.

In all that time I've consistently received the "USB 3.0 Device could perform faster" error on startup. I have USB3.0 front ports and an card reader installed to the internal USB header.

I've been anticipating a rectification of the issue via an update to the BIOS or USB3 drivers - updated all the drivers to those shown in the top of this thread for my MOBO. no luck...

I've searched the forum and web. Found many having the same issue, however, no real direction on how ir if the were able to resolve the issue.

Anyone, know the magical combination?
Any help appreciated.


----------



## Lt.JD

Hey guys I have a question I just got my Z68 deluxe system up and running and I'm worried that I'm killing my chip and board by running my VCCIO at 1.08v because it's tied to the VCCSA. Is their an option to unlink these two voltages?


----------



## alancsalt

Tied to VCCSA? Not on P8Z68 Deluxe/Gen3...are you sure?


----------



## error-id10t

That's weird, it's tied on both Z68-V Pro and Z77-V boards, wonder why they implemented it differently for Deluxe (or rather Gen3 Deluxe). AFAIK there's no way to unlink them.. though I wonder why you're running it at that level - I have 2133Mhz RAM and run it just @ 1.0v.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> That's weird, it's tied on both Z68-V Pro and Z77-V boards, wonder why they implemented it differently for Deluxe (or rather Gen3 Deluxe). AFAIK there's no way to unlink them.. though I wonder why you're running it at that level - I have 2133Mhz RAM and run it just @ 1.0v.


That screenshot shows my 3DMark11 settings... I "tuned" my bios to 3DMark11 in umpteen million runs, varying settings one increment at a time, trying to eliminate the dreaded 124 crash. Best I could get was 5050MHz at those settings, without a 124 crash in physics test. May not work for another Deluxe/Gen3, 2600K, SLI GTX 580 setup though. Finished up with P14329. Not my everyday settings.

http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2302489_


----------



## Lt.JD

What BIOS are you using


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*
> 
> *img snip*
> What BIOS are you using


Means my P8Z68 Deluxe/Gen3 has different bios options to your Deluxe, and Z68-V Pro and Z77-V. Don't know if someone could doctor a bios that would work? Gen3 bios probably wouldn't work...I'd expect...

My Gen3 bios, 0301 anyway....the original.


----------



## elbubi

Thanks SimpleTech for all new updates! Keep up the good work and thanks once again!!!


----------



## jimrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbubi*
> 
> Thanks SimpleTech for all new updates! Keep up the good work and thanks once again!!!


*"Oh Happy Day"* ...







...







...







.............. *THANK YOU SimpleTech !!!*


----------



## Killermod1

Thank you! Truly appreciated


----------



## bodean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Can you update from ME7 directly to this ME8 firmware?


Have you updated the ME bios yet on your mb? I have the same board, and using the original ME FW (that came with the board)


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bodean*
> 
> Have you updated the ME bios yet on your mb? I have the same board, and using the original ME FW (that came with the board)


Yes I did but the BIOS update from ASUS was the one who updated ME7 to ME8. From then on, I update my ME8 regularly with the same process. Also, there's a new toolkit made by CodeRush here which I read seems to work great but I haven't personally tested it yet.

Hope that helps


----------



## PalZer0

New version of AI Charger+ is on the ASUS website - 2.00.00.

EDIT: Found an Intel ME firmware updater on the P8Z77-V Premium download page. Can anyone confirm if this tool also works for the P8Z68-V Pro?


----------



## CodeRush

*PalZer0*, it's a GUI to Intel FWUpdate tools, so it will work on Z68 boards. I have updated ME to 8.1. on my Gene-Z with this tool, so i can confirm it works.


----------



## elbubi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodeRush*
> 
> *PalZer0*, it's a GUI to Intel FWUpdate tools, so it will work on Z68 boards. I have updated ME to 8.1. on my Gene-Z with this tool, so i can confirm it works.


Thanks for your update utility CodeRush. I'm using my signature's system, does it brings any benefit to it updating ME firmware to 8.1 from 8.0 since I'm still using Win7 on a SB/Z68 platform?

Kind Regards and thanks in advance!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalZer0*
> 
> New version of AI Charger+ is on the ASUS website - 2.00.00.
> EDIT: Found an Intel ME firmware updater on the P8Z77-V Premium download page. Can anyone confirm if this tool also works for the P8Z68-V Pro?


What is the P8Z77-V Premium download page?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodeRush*
> 
> *PalZer0*, it's a GUI to Intel FWUpdate tools, so it will work on Z68 boards. I have updated ME to 8.1. on my Gene-Z with this tool, so i can confirm it works.


Is it recommended to install the AI Suite from ASUS? I guess the latest ones for the Z77 boards will also work for the Z68 boards, yes?


----------



## CodeRush

*elbubi*, the differences between ME 8.0 and ME 8.1 are small: slightly better Windows 8 support, better PCH temperature reading, that's all. If you don't need that - wait for ASUS to make ME 8.1 BIOS as they made for Z77 series and then flash it with upd_all.bat. No need to hurry, i think.

*kevindd992002*, Ai Suite is a pile of useless crap, regardless of version and motherboard model. I don't know about ASUS recommendations and Ai Suite version compatibility, but i you like to hear my personal opinion: stay away from it. Use BIOS to overclocking and fan control , use last version of AIDA64 to monitor your voltages and fan speeds. Use CPU-Z, GPU-Z and RealTemp to make screenshots of your benchmark results. You don't need a single piece of Ai Suite in most cases.


----------



## PalZer0

*CodeRush:*
Are you a programmer for ASUS by any chance?


----------



## error-id10t

lol going by his comments (agree with) I somehow don't think so..


----------



## CodeRush

*PalZer0*, no, but if it would be any vacant places in ASUS Germany for software or BIOS developer, then why not?








The problem with all motherboard software we have today is that software is mostly for new inexperienced users and aims not to be functional or stable, but to be colorful and fancy.
Compare RivaTuner and MSI Afterburner, compare SpeedFan and ASUS FanXpert, compare SetFSB and Gigabyte EasyTune, an so on.
All hardware vendors have their own fancy software utilities, and near all of them are crap. It is marketing issues and no one except vendors CEOs can do much about it. But if programs from vendors are crappy, there is space for some less crappy utilities, especially if vendor utility didn't work as expected or has idiotic limitations (like ASUS BIOS updating tools, all four of them).
The most annoying thing about this situation: many people don't know any alternative to vendor tools and don't wish to find that alternatives, so you can't earn much money (or any money at all) developing better alternatives for vendor tools from scratch. It's hard, it requires much reverse-engineering and low-level programming and your program will become obsolete too fast, because vendors release new lineup of processors and boards each 6-9 month.
That's why we can't have nice things on vendors software market.


----------



## elbubi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodeRush*
> 
> *elbubi*, the differences between ME 8.0 and ME 8.1 are small: slightly better Windows 8 support, better PCH temperature reading, that's all. If you don't need that - wait for ASUS to make ME 8.1 BIOS as they made for Z77 series and then flash it with upd_all.bat. No need to hurry, i think.


Thanks CodeRush, think I'll wait then till I install Win8 and Asus releases a new updated BIOS version with 8.1 ME included.
Thanks once again for spreading your wide knowledge!


----------



## mkimbro

AMEN !! Coderush

Well said....Companies are too busy pushing out new products so fast, with new design, to get us to buy more.
They don't take the time to tweak the last set of products. It's not there bottom line... it's all about money.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodeRush*
> 
> *kevindd992002*, Ai Suite is a pile of useless crap, regardless of version and motherboard model. I don't know about ASUS recommendations and Ai Suite version compatibility, but i you like to hear my personal opinion: stay away from it. Use BIOS to overclocking and fan control , use last version of AIDA64 to monitor your voltages and fan speeds. Use CPU-Z, GPU-Z and RealTemp to make screenshots of your benchmark results. You don't need a single piece of Ai Suite in most cases.


Ok. How about for controlling fans, what should I use? SpeedFan?

And how about USB3 Boost Software from AI Suite, is it that useful at all?


----------



## CodeRush

SpeedFan has too weak P67/Z68/Z77 support now, so if you need a tool to control your fans and BIOS fan speed control isn't enough, then you have to use FanXpert.
USB3 Boost is somehow useful too, but the trade-off between having +2Mbps USB3 speed in some cases and having 3 unnecessary COM services eating 200 Mb of memory and don't being deleted after Ai Suite uninstall is painful.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodeRush*
> 
> SpeedFan has too weak P67/Z68/Z77 support now, so if you need a tool to control your fans and BIOS fan speed control isn't enough, then you have to use FanXpert.
> USB3 Boost is somehow useful too, but the trade-off between having +2Mbps USB3 speed in some cases and having 3 unnecessary COM services eating 200 Mb of memory and don't being deleted after Ai Suite uninstall is painful.


Oh ok. Hmmm, but what is 200MB compared to my 8GB total RAM, right? Are those COM services taking up CPU power also?


----------



## CodeRush

Less then one percent, so it's not slows the system much. But they are working all time PC is started, even if you use Ai Suite once per week. For me it's enough reason to use other tools.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodeRush*
> 
> Less then one percent, so it's not slows the system much. But they are working all time PC is started, even if you use Ai Suite once per week. For me it's enough reason to use other tools.


Ok. And the +2MB Turbo Boost is for both read and write speeds? Any other tools that would replicate the same effect of ASUS USB3 Turbo Boost?


----------



## CodeRush

I don't know if there is any non-ASUS tool for that, but I hope that it can be done with simple driver update without having this fancy GUI. I don't personally use it or can confirm it working, but if not - USB3 Boost is one of non-crappy vendor utility that finally exists.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodeRush*
> 
> I don't know if there is any non-ASUS tool for that, but I hope that it can be done with simple driver update without having this fancy GUI. I don't personally use it or can confirm it working, but if not - USB3 Boost is one of non-crappy vendor utility that finally exists.


Hmmm, the post in that link didn't say how to do it?


----------



## CodeRush

That's why I only hope that it's possible. You can try to send PM to that user and ask him about that, if you are interested in.


----------



## PalZer0

Driver for the JMicron SATA controller is now at version *1.17.65.3*.


----------



## elbubi

Thanks for new updates SimpleTech!


----------



## RazorCaT

has anyone of U updated to bios 3501 on Maximus IV Gene-z/Gen3?


----------



## astrotweak

Hey P8Z68 Pro-V/Gen3 Owners,

I made a mod for the latest bios of this motherboard to support Trim properly, along with other bugfixes.

This threat my come out handy for some of you.

Check it out.

Enjoy.


----------



## jimrun

It is most excellent seeing this thread updated !!!

Easy to keep all my Z68 boards nice & fresh thanks to this info ...

*THANKS AGAIN SIMPLE TECH* ...


----------



## PalZer0

For some reason the JMicron 1.17.65.11 drivers won't install on Windows 7 x64. Keep getting an error "Driver installation failed. Setup will now abort.".

Is that driver version specifically for Windows 8?


----------



## jimrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalZer0*
> 
> For some reason the JMicron 1.17.65.11 drivers won't install on Windows 7 x64. Keep getting an error "Driver installation failed. Setup will now abort.".
> Is that driver version specifically for Windows 8?


Same here on Win7 x64 / M4EZ.3510 ...
... even through Dev Mngr ...
... JMicron JMB36X Controller / Driver 1.17.65.3 / Update Driver / 1.17.65.11 / amd64 -> shows _"best driver already installed"_ ...


----------



## PalZer0

Just tried to update the Bluetooth driver (the 8.x family also installs on Windows 7 x64) but the 8.0.0.208 driver package installer seems to have missed a driver as I got a "No driver found" thing in the driver installation dialog box (where it shows you the new devices being added). It's a Bluetooth Peripheral Device and that's all I know.

EDIT: Here's the hardware ID I got for this phantom device.
*BTHENUM\{06a7d6e8-753a-4d7a-803d-799430aaa441}_LOCALMFG&0000*

EDIT 2: Figured out what the problem was. Windows wasn't looking for the driver. I had to manually point it to the installation folder for Windows to find it.


----------



## jimrun

Was trying to update the Renasas USB 3.0 Firmware from 4.0.1.5 to 4.0.2.0 on my M4EZ, & ran across this ...



All USB 3.0 devices were unplugged, as per instructions ...
... tried disabling one of the two Renasas Host Controllers - & got the same result ...

... not really sure what to do next - any assistance would be appreciated ...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimrun*
> 
> Was trying to update the Renasas USB 3.0 Firmware from 4.0.1.5 to 4.0.2.0 on my M4EZ, & ran across this ...
> 
> All USB 3.0 devices were unplugged, as per instructions ...
> ... tried disabling one of the two Renasas Host Controllers - & got the same result ...
> ... not really sure what to do next - any assistance would be appreciated ...


Not an uncommon problem...

https://www.google.com.au/#hl=en&sugexp=les%3B&gs_nf=3&tok=t035rcVbkRlDj1jia6baIg&cp=20&gs_id=pq&xhr=t&q=plural+host+controllers+were+detected&pf=p&safe=off&sclient=psy-ab&oq=plural+host+controll&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=4c9f4bbd916d9831&bpcl=35277026&biw=1920&bih=908

Asus do not appear to have a fix, and support (not unusual) seemed to fail to grasp the problem.

Only site that has a suggestion...a referral to TweakTown...
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2312585&postcount=17


----------



## jimrun

Thanks for the feedback Alan ...
... thought for sure would find some answers on the google search - but nope.
Too bad about ASUS - guess their efforts are being put towards the ASMedia USB 3.0 on the newer boards...


----------



## PalZer0

Intel LAN driver has been updated to *17.4*.

EDIT: Dammit. OP got updated already.


----------



## greyclear




----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalZer0*
> 
> Intel LAN driver has been updated to *17.4*.
> 
> EDIT: Dammit. OP got updated already.


Updated Thanks for the headsup


----------



## bodean

New ME FW out
Management Engine (ME)

firmware

8.1.10.1286

station-drivers.com


----------



## bodean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bodean*
> 
> New ME FW out
> Management Engine (ME)
> firmware
> 8.1.10.1286
> station-drivers.com


Now I just need to find an easy way to update to this firmware from within windows.


----------



## error-id10t

Just use the 'normal' method via cmd prompt... folder:

H:\MEI_8.1.10.1286\Tools\System Tools\FWUpdate\Local-Win64\

add: assumed you're running 64bit.


----------



## bodean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Just use the 'normal' method via cmd prompt... folder:
> H:\MEI_8.1.10.1286\Tools\System Tools\FWUpdate\Local-Win64\
> add: assumed you're running 64bit.


Thanks, when im at command prompt, at the folder, what do I type next, per the normal method?
fwupdlcl64.exe -f ME8_1.5M_Production.bin ?


----------



## error-id10t

Yeap.. it'll do it's thing and then you reboot. You can check all is well afterwards using the MEInfoWin64.exe.

H:\MEI_8.1.10.1286\Tools\System Tools\MEInfo\Windows64\


----------



## ney2x

^
correct!


----------



## Killermod1

Thanks once again for the thread this is has certainly kept me up to date and saves the the hassle from scavenging through the net...


----------



## Dunx2011

I tried this but get the below what am I doing wrong

C:\Users\Dunx>i:/downloads/completed/intel_mei/Tools/SystemTools/FWUpdate/Local-
Win64/fwupdlcl64.exe -f ME8_1.5M_Production.bin

Intel (R) Firmware Update Utility Version: 8.1.10.1286
Copyright (C) 2007 - 2012, Intel Corporation. All rights reserved.

Communication Mode: MEI
Checking firmware parameters...

Error 8714: Firmware update not initiated due to file open or read failure

C:\Users\Dunx>


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunx2011*
> 
> I tried this but get the below what am I doing wrong
> C:\Users\Dunx>i:/downloads/completed/intel_mei/Tools/SystemTools/FWUpdate/Local-
> Win64/fwupdlcl64.exe -f ME8_1.5M_Production.bin
> Intel (R) Firmware Update Utility Version: 8.1.10.1286
> Copyright (C) 2007 - 2012, Intel Corporation. All rights reserved.
> Communication Mode: MEI
> Checking firmware parameters...
> Error 8714: Firmware update not initiated due to file open or read failure
> C:\Users\Dunx>


Are you running with Admin privileges? Did you install the latest ME driver included in that package?


----------



## owcraftsman

You have to be very careful what you type

trey

C:\Users\Dunx>i:/downloads/completed/Intel_mei/Tools/SystemTools/FWUpdate/Local-
Win64/fwupdLcl64.exe -f ME8_1.5M_Production.bin

Also hit windows key type cmd then right click the result at the top and click run as administrator

GL


----------



## scubadiver59

Okay, I haven't been in the forums for some time due to work, school, etc., but referencing the Maximus IV Extreme-Z drivers, etc from Page #1:
1. Are those all relevant to 64bit Win7?
2. Or are they applicable regardless of the software version (32 or 64)?

Thanks!









Edit: NVM...I see that there are varying "flavors" and I'll just have to get what I can get


----------



## Dunx2011

Sorted used the download from the last post in this page real easy
http://www.station-drivers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=4116&p=16173#p16173

The file is at

http://www.station-drivers.com/forum/download/file.php?id=589

Translation

Re: Driver: Intel MEI & ME Version 8.1.10.1300 8.1.10.1286 &

MessageOf mdm "October 18, 2012, 16:53
There are many things not needed dan the download.
I easily built a tool using the "old" ASUS pack by putting new FWUpdLcl.exe, and FWUpdLcl64.exe 8.1.10.1286.BIN, and voila, it automatically flashes! : D

Intel ME 8.1.10.1286 - FW.7z
(1.51 million) Downloaded 179 times

And the driver is like dab.

Maybe remove everything else that make little confusion in the pack, and leave the FW (version automatic tool?) And driver?


----------



## SimpleTech

Since the driver also includes the firmware pack, I figured it was unnecessary to have two separate ones (I posted both for memory sake).


----------



## PalZer0

Atheros Bluetooth driver has been updated to *8.0.0.212*.


----------



## jimrun

Was able to update the ASMedia USB 3.0 driver to 1.16.2.0 on my P8Z68-V Pro/GEN3 rig ...
... I couldn't update to driver version 1.16.1.0 - don't know why ...
... but all is good with 1.16.2.0 update - both ASMedia XHCI Controllers are there ...


----------



## kevindd992002

Do you guys recommend to downgrade my board's BIOS to the initial release? I am on the latest version.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Do you guys recommend to downgrade my board's BIOS to the initial release? I am on the latest version.


Not unless you have some real good reason to do so.....


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Not unless you have some real good reason to do so.....


The initial release has better overclocking capabilities, right?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> The initial release has better overclocking capabilities, right?


I do not know if that is so. Did you find some evidence for that on some forum with the BIOS's in question? What about your own results? If the BIOS you have has no issues besides the maybe of the older being a better overclocker, then you may want to stay with what you have.

Also, typically a later BIOS should have better stability and OC ability than an earlier version - unless they messed something up. Have you heard that your newer BIOS was messed up somewhere?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> I do not know if that is so. Did you find some evidence for that on some forum with the BIOS's in question? What about your own results? If the BIOS you have has no issues besides the maybe of the older being a better overclocker, then you may want to stay with what you have.
> Also, typically a later BIOS should have better stability and OC ability than an earlier version - unless they messed something up. Have you heard that your newer BIOS was messed up somewhere?


I read what I'm saying in the Asus Z68 official lounge and at hardforum but I can't give a link right now since I don't know what exact post of a member is that. Yeah, newer BIOSes "typically" and "should" have better stability and OC capability than an earlier version but it seems that ASUS messed up on the newer BIOS releases especially when they updated from ME7 to ME8 (as I have read).


----------



## GUNNY1966

Going to try it now as I've had the 2x boot since the build!~


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I read what I'm saying in the Asus Z68 official lounge and at hardforum but I can't give a link right now since I don't know what exact post of a member is that. Yeah, newer BIOSes "typically" and "should" have better stability and OC capability than an earlier version but it seems that ASUS messed up on the newer BIOS releases especially when they updated from ME7 to ME8 (as I have read).


Then sounds like you do have a good reason to go back to an earlier BIOS. Record OC, voltages, and temps to compare before and after to verify if it helped or not. Let us know how it goes and which BIOSs so you can maybe help others.


----------



## high1

Can someone give me recommendation on updating firmware for ASMedia USB 3.0? Needed or not? Safe?


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *high1*
> 
> Can someone give me recommendation on updating firmware for ASMedia USB 3.0? Needed or not? Safe?


Hello and welcome to OCN.

In the future when you ask a question make sure you include your hardware info and as many details as possible so we can better help you. The best way to do that is to fill out you rig spec under your profile so it goes with you where ever you post. Since I don't have a crystal ball I will assume you have the 1042 ASmedia chip which is on most of the Asus z68 boards and many other mfg boards as well but you should verify this. The links below were easily found through google search and forum search which is also your very best first step with all question and I think you will find them helpful. Since you are new here I would also recommend if you find someones advice particularly helpful you should plus their rep as a thank you. Enjoy your stay here at OCN.

*How Do I Determine The Firmware Of My Motherboard's Asmedia 1042 USB 3.0 Controller?*

*ASMEDIA Station Drivers*

*How to Make a MS-DOS Bootable Flash Drive*

Note: Depending on when you bought your board it's likely the firmware is up to date but you can check the current firmware version by booting to DOS and running the tool with the proper switch in DOS. If you carefully read all the tread linked above you will be aware of how to do this. You should also be aware that updating firmwares and bios are not supported by your boards mfg unless instructed to do so through tech support. In other words you do so at your own risk.

GL


----------



## high1

Thanks. Since this is the ASUS Z68 thread, I thought there is no need to say that I have P8Z68-V - all ASUS Z68 variants use this same controler, I think... But anyway, I just wondered if someone here did flash the firmware, since I only found info about MEI firmware upgrade.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *high1*
> 
> Thanks. Since this is the ASUS Z68 thread, I thought there is no need to say that I have P8Z68-V - all ASUS Z68 variants use this same controler, I think... But anyway, I just wondered if someone here did flash the firmware, since I only found info about MEI firmware upgrade.


It's pretty easy actually. I've done it on several computers that have use the same ASMedia USB 3.0 controller. There wasn't any change in I/O performance from the previous firmware BUT it does fix some compatibility issues.

To flash the firmware, first download *HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool* and these *boot files*. Extract the boot files into a new folder. Open the HP format tool, select quick format and select "Create a DOS startup disk". Browse to where you extracted the boot files folder and select it. Then click "Start".

Now you have a bootable USB flash drive.

Extract all of the files from the ASMedia USB 3.0 firmware onto the USB flash drive then reboot your computer. During POST, press F8 which brings up your boot menu and select your bootable USB flash drive.

At the DOS prompt, type:

Code:



Code:


d.bat

This will tell you what firmware you have currently.

To flash the firmware, type:

Code:



Code:


u.bat

Give it a few minutes to flash. Then when it's done, remove your flash drive, and restart your computer. Note: you can recheck that the firmware was successful by typing *d.bat* in the DOS prompt.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *high1*
> 
> Thanks. Since this is the ASUS Z68 thread, I thought there is no need to say that I have P8Z68-V - all ASUS Z68 variants use this same controler, I think... But anyway, I just wondered if someone here did flash the firmware, since I only found info about MEI firmware upgrade.


Don't think so. Think some use Asmedia USB3.0 and some use Renesas(NEC) USB3.0 - Deluxe Gen3 for example...


----------



## PalZer0

Can I ask why the Virtu MVP software is listed? As far as I'm aware, none of the Z68 mobos have Virtu MVP support.


----------



## high1

There's an updated firmware for Intel 82579V on station drivers - http://www.station-drivers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=4150&p=16574#p16574


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *high1*
> 
> There's an updated firmware for Intel 82579V on station drivers - http://www.station-drivers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=4150&p=16574#p16574


I saw that but felt it was unnecessary considering it only helps a minute user base.


----------



## CodeRush

I have translated my ASUS BIOS flashing FAQ to English and posted on HardForum.
I will be happy to see some comments or test results.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## iatacs19

Thanks!

I updated the ASMedia USB and Intel ME firmware on my Gene Z. I am beginning to think that Asus has lost interest in supporting the non-Gen3 Gene-Z.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodeRush*
> 
> I have translated my ASUS BIOS flashing FAQ to English and posted on HardForum.
> I will be happy to see some comments or test results.
> Thanks in advance.


Thanks CodeRush. I added your link to the OP.


----------



## malmental

I'm on Z68-M Pro with BIOS 3806 running a 3570K without issues.
looking at the info sheet I see two more BIOS updates available, just wondering if I should update the BIOS again to the latest
or just ride with what I have since it seems I have no issues (knock on wood..)

thanks.


----------



## high1

There is a new variant of 1.17.65.11 JMicron driver taken from Windows update on station-drivers which installs on JMB36x e-sata controlers, unlike the previous one...


----------



## arfaad

I hope I'm not breaking any forum rules here but I am getting no response on this issue on other parts of the site.

Currently my system is down (sig rig)

I had been experience random resets hanging boots (no POST) and after much forum reading and Googling, I've noticed that it is a defect in the ASUS motherboard line since the P67 chipset. I am very worried because too because it is possible that my CPU is damaged.

After much troubleshooting, based on recommendations found online for the problem, I have never managed to stay in the OS environment for more than a few hours. Then eventually not at all.

I initially got it booted, went into BIOS, switched to XMP under Ai Tweaker and it appeared to be fixed for like a day after that, then it started to reset randomly to the point where it no longer works and never boots up.

I reseated the CPU twice, and the board doesn't show any sign of overheating (I'm on liquid cooling).

Is this a CPU issue or a board issue?

PS. My BIOS is up to date - 3402


----------



## Mikuni

Why don't you RMA it?


----------



## arfaad

Well part of the reason no action was taken is that I'm not in the USA. So RMA is really expensive. i dont want to spend a ton to ship my board back then to find out my CPU is the root cause.

That's why i need guidance.

And should I really want another board like this if it's gonna cause so much trouble with stability? the system ran fine for about a year. Is the tech really that not supported?


----------



## malmental

not a CPU issue, just seems you have a buggy board.
now how it became buggy I take it your not sure but I doubt your CPU is the problem.
maybe also related to your latest BIOS flash or BIOS settings themselves..

what troubleshooting steps have you taken.?
cleared CMOS including pulling battery, defaulting BIOS from custom settings, tried a re-flash.?


----------



## arfaad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> not a CPU issue, just seems you have a buggy board.
> now how it became buggy I take it your not sure but I doubt your CPU is the problem.
> maybe also related to your latest BIOS flash or BIOS settings themselves..
> what troubleshooting steps have you taken.?
> cleared CMOS including pulling battery, defaulting BIOS from custom settings, tried a re-flash.?


I've done alot in the time i spent on it this past few weeks.

Here is what I did (NOT in any order)

Totally dismantled PC and checked stand offs - reinstalled components

Pulled each ram stick - tried each singly

reset CMOS

Enabled XMP in BIOS

Power on without USB devices plugged in

Pulled sound card

Swapped HDD

Enabled Hot-Pluggable on all SATA ports

Today:
I Desk run the board with another PSU..it powered on and i was in the BIOS just peering about for 5 minutes, decided to boot into OS - the problem started again. So my PSU doesnt appear to be the issue.

I will try the CPU on a friend's board, If it works I'm going to mourn the loss of the motherboard.

It confuses me because I never changed any hardware components since I acquired the system. This problem just erupted out of nowhere. It means an existing component just went bad. I have to deduce if it is CPU caused to know what my losses really are here.


----------



## malmental

USB devices connected, what are they and how many do you have excluding mouse and keyboard.?
disconnect all non essential USB devices and attempt to boot..
let me know the result.


----------



## arfaad

attempted that. Other devices include wireless adapter and UPS data cable...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1331003/is-it-my-asus-board-or-my-i5-2500k

Thats a link to the thread where i went in depth in what i am experiencing


----------



## malmental

and you have been using the IGP this entire time.?
gonna look at thread in a few..


----------



## arfaad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> and you have been using the IGP this entire time.?
> gonna look at thread in a few..


Yessir, i have been on IGP since my graphics card failed a few months back


----------



## malmental

overclocked at the time this started happening?
and if so using BIOS overclock or AI Suite.?

also the new PSU didn't solve the issue, if so then how long.?
when is the last time the board posted.?

also I want you to change out your SATA cables to your OS drive, got a new one.?
(past experience..)


----------



## arfaad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> overclocked at the time this started happening?
> and if so using BIOS overclock or AI Suite.?
> also the new PSU didn't solve the issue, if so then how long.?
> when is the last time the board posted.?
> also I want you to change out your SATA cables to your OS drive, got a new one.?
> (past experience..)


I had overclocked using both of those methods in the early days when i bought the board. within this year however, I have not been running the system OC'd at all.

I will do it sometime this week and will PM you about it if necessary.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arfaad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> overclocked at the time this started happening?
> and if so using BIOS overclock or AI Suite.?
> also the new PSU didn't solve the issue, if so then how long.?
> when is the last time the board posted.?
> also I want you to change out your SATA cables to your OS drive, got a new one.?
> (past experience..)
> 
> 
> 
> I had overclocked using both of those methods in the early days when i bought the board. within this year however, I have not been running the system OC'd at all.
> 
> I will do it sometime this week and will PM you about it if necessary.
Click to expand...

no problem, looking forward to it.


----------



## chika7ilo

New BIOS

P8Z68 DELUXE BIOS 3603
For proper operation, please ensure to update Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver to version 11.2.0.1006 and BIOS to version 3603 before enabling Intel Smart Response Technology.

Update procedure for users needing Intel Smart Response Technology:
(1)Enter OS, and ensure Intel Smart Response Technology has been turned off under Intel Rapid Storage Technology interface.
(2)Install version Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver to version 11.2.0.1006
(3)Reboot the system, and update BIOS to version 3603, then reboot.
(4)Enter the BIOS setup screen, press F5 to load BIOS default, then change the Intel SATA Port to RAID mode.
(5)Boot into OS, and re-enable Intel Smart Response Technology under Intel Rapid Storage Technology.


----------



## malmental

nice...


----------



## jimrun

*M4EZ* - BIOS 3603 ...
*P8Z68-V Pro/GEN3* - BIOS 3603 ...


----------



## arfaad

you guys think i should try updating my bios to this version to solve my issue?

I didn't see a changelog, it seems like this BIOS update is for Intel Smart Response bugfixes.


----------



## malmental

I'm running this on my P8Z68-M Pro
BIOS Version/Date American Megatrends Inc. 3806, 5/10/2012

there is a more recent BIOS update out there for my board I think but I'm running solid and only need IB recognition..


----------



## kevindd992002

So what's the changelog of BIOS 3603?


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chika7ilo*
> 
> New BIOS
> 
> P8Z68 DELUXE BIOS 3603
> For proper operation, please ensure to update Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver to version 11.2.0.1006 and BIOS to version 3603 before enabling Intel Smart Response Technology.
> 
> Update procedure for users needing Intel Smart Response Technology:
> (1)Enter OS, and ensure Intel Smart Response Technology has been turned off under Intel Rapid Storage Technology interface.
> (2)Install version Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver to version 11.2.0.1006
> (3)Reboot the system, and update BIOS to version 3603, then reboot.
> (4)Enter the BIOS setup screen, press F5 to load BIOS default, then change the Intel SATA Port to RAID mode.
> (5)Boot into OS, and re-enable Intel Smart Response Technology under Intel Rapid Storage Technology.


The following assumes you are not using legacy IDE mode which is another story altogether. In other words not for you at all.

Keep in mind this method is only beneficial for those who have a Raid array (OS or Data) in there system or use an Msata drive for SSD caching. Both require Raid mode to be enabled. For all others who have single drive AHCI configuration, that want the new bios & the updated IRST for OS & data drives use the default AHCI mode on Asus motherboards in step 4 otherwise you will get BSOD at windows start screen. Although there is a registry hack to enable a single drive config to boot into raid mode there is no benefit to performance that I'm aware of which makes jumping through that hoop unnecessary.

Reg location:

HKLM>SYS>CCS>Services>iastorV> Start = 0 vs 3

3 being the default for AHCI enabled

changing to 0 enables RAID mode.

I've done single OS drive SSD benching in both modes and have found no evidence there is a benefit from one to the other. However if there is a way I'd entertain anyone thoughts on how to do. so.


----------



## cybrnook

You guys interested in me putting together a guide on manually flashing our Renesas USB3.0 controllers firmware on the P8Z68 Deluxe / GEN3's? (Will probably work for any Renesas controllers for us, not specific to GEN3)

I noticed recently that the Installer won't let us update firmware anymore because it finds "Plural host controllers". I put together a way to flash them individually from command line.

Let me know and I will sit down and write it out.....

Hans


----------



## bern43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cybrnook*
> 
> You guys interested in me putting together a guide on manually flashing our Renesas USB3.0 controllers firmware on the P8Z68 Deluxe / GEN3's? (Will probably work for any Renesas controllers for us, not specific to GEN3)
> I noticed recently that the Installer won't let us update firmware anymore because it finds "Plural host controllers". I put together a way to flash them individually from command line.
> Let me know and I will sit down and write it out.....
> Hans


I'd be interested in that.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> I'd be interested in that.


Yes I would as well. I love flashing.


----------



## cybrnook

Will write it up and attached the needed files tonight hopefully. I am in the process of changing cases, so the PC is not up and running at home right now where I have the info.


----------



## cybrnook

USB3.0 Firmware Flash.zip 301k .zip file


OK, inside of the zip file you will have a folder with a few files in it.

extract the folder and place it somewhere easy to get to. Navigate to that patch via CMD and do a quick 'dir' to make sure you see the files in command line.

I included a txt file inside with instructions, but the basics of how it will work are:

-get current info-

W200FW35.exe /srom 4
Type this to get your current USB3.0 hardware addresses. They will be in the form of 0x-00-00, take note of them as we will need that to flash them in the next step.

-how to flash-

W200FW35.exe /srom 4 /write xxx.mem cfg.ini /address 0X-00-00
Type this to flash your firmware replacing xxx.mem with your firmware (I have included 4020.mem) and replace 0x-00-00 with your hardware address you got in step 1. Inside of the folder I have included a file called 4020.mem, this is the latest firmware for the on-board USB 3.0 controllers. You want to keep everything in the same folder so you don't have to path out each individual file, you can just address it directly.

Let me know if this is unclear.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cybrnook*
> 
> USB3.0 Firmware Flash.zip 301k .zip file
> 
> OK, inside of the zip file you will have a folder with a few files in it.
> extract the folder and place it somewhere easy to get to. Navigate to that patch via CMD and do a quick 'dir' to make sure you see the files in command line.
> I included a txt file inside with instructions, but the basics of how it will work are:
> -get current info-
> W200FW35.exe /srom 4
> Type this to get your current USB3.0 hardware addresses. They will be in the form of 0x-00-00, take note of them as we will need that to flash them in the next step.
> -how to flash-
> W200FW35.exe /srom 4 /write xxx.mem cfg.ini /address 0X-00-00
> Type this to flash your firmware replacing xxx.mem with your firmware (I have included 4020.mem) and replace 0x-00-00 with your hardware address you got in step 1. Inside of the folder I have included a file called 4020.mem, this is the latest firmware for the on-board USB 3.0 controllers. You want to keep everything in the same folder so you don't have to path out each individual file, you can just address it directly.
> Let me know if this is unclear.


This isn't needed if I can use the firmware update program in station-drivers, right?


----------



## cybrnook

Correct, but what you may find is in the later firmware releases you will get a "Error, plural devices found" message and the updated will not update your firmware.

Again, please keep in mind I made this for my specific board (P8Z68 Deluze Gen3)which I got the above error when using the firmware updater from station driver.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cybrnook*
> 
> Correct, but what you may find is in the later firmware releases you will get a "Error, plural devices found" message and the updated will not update your firmware.
> Again, please keep in mind I made this for my specific board (P8Z68 Deluze Gen3)which I got the above error when using the firmware updater from station driver.


Weird, I haven't had any errors of that kind myself. I'm using a P8Z68-V/GEN3 board.


----------



## cybrnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Weird, I haven't had any errors of that kind myself. I'm using a P8Z68-V/GEN3 board.


Not sure about your board, but my board has a 2 x rear USB 3.0 ports and a usb 3.0 socket on the board for front usb 3.0

They are each controlled by a seperate controller.

If you look at the release notes for the firmware updated you will see:

Note3 : If multiple uPD720200As are detected on the PC, F402003FWUP1.EXE
does not start to update.

What I am providing is a workaround for this.

Thank you.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cybrnook*
> 
> Not sure about your board, but my board has a 2 x rear USB 3.0 ports and a usb 3.0 socket on the board for front usb 3.0
> They are each controlled by a seperate controller.
> If you look at the release notes for the firmware updated you will see:
> Note3 : If multiple uPD720200As are detected on the PC, F402003FWUP1.EXE
> does not start to update.
> What I am providing is a workaround for this.
> Thank you.


We have the same amount of USB 3.0 ports. Which firmware update version are you referring to with these release notes?


----------



## alancsalt

This happens if you have one of the boards that has two Renesas USB 3.0 host *controllers*
It is a known issue dating back to 2011 at least and occurs with other motherboards with two Renesas USB 3.0 host controllers. (ASRock 890FX deluxe4 has the same problem.)
It does not matter which firmware update it is. It only matters if you have two Renesas USB 3.0 controllers.

Quoted from the release notes for the firmware update:
Quote:


> Note3 : If multiple uPD720200s are detected on the PC, F302708FWUP1.EXE does not
> start to update.


So far boards with two uPD720200 controller chips, only both can be enabled or disabled. So you cannot disable one to update the other.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> This happens if you have one of the boards that has two Renesas USB 3.0 host *controllers*
> It is a known issue dating back to 2011 at least and occurs with other motherboards with two Renesas USB 3.0 host controllers. (ASRock 890FX deluxe4 has the same problem.)
> It does not matter which firmware update it is. It only matters if you have two Renesas USB 3.0 controllers.
> Quoted from the release notes for the firmware update:
> So far boards with two uPD720200 controller chips, only both can be enabled or disabled. So you cannot disable one to update the other.


So that means that with the boards with two uPD720200 controller chips, there would be no problem updating the firmware normally, right?


----------



## alancsalt

Wrong. They are the boards that refuse a firmware update.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Wrong. They are the boards that refuse a firmware update.


But the thing is that I was able to update mine before with 4.0.2.0 firmware without any problems. Why so?


----------



## alancsalt

Doesn't your mobo use Asmedia and not Renesas? (P8Z68-V/GEN3?)

I had P8Z68- Deluxe/Gen3 which used Renesas. It is only the Renesas USB 3.0 that has this problem AFAIK.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Doesn't your mobo use Asmedia and not Renesas? (P8Z68-V/GEN3?)
> I had P8Z68- Deluxe/Gen3 which used Renesas. It is only the Renesas USB 3.0 that has this problem AFAIK.


Dope, you are correct! My laptop is the one with Renesas controller! Sorry for the confusion, shame on me


----------



## wow999

i tried on my asus P8Z68- Deluxe could not get it to work

i tried 0x1043 and 0x8413 and 0x-84-13 and 0x-10-43 but get Parameter error = "0x-84-13" evry time

Microsoft Windows [version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. Alle rettigheder forbeholdes.

C:\Users\wow999>cd..

C:\Users>cd..

C:\>cd ccc

C:\ccc>dir
Disken i drev C er C
Diskens serienummer er E4A0-F50B

Indhold af C:\ccc

10-12-2012 22:17
.
10-12-2012 22:17
..
15-06-2012 03:43 32.768 4020.mem
26-03-2011 21:29 1.304 cfg.ini
09-02-2010 11:54 46 cfg_old.ini
08-12-2012 17:02 155 How to command line.txt
27-04-2010 14:49 633 setup.iss
29-05-2009 17:07 39 testeui.eui
13-05-2010 18:05 113.288 W200FW23_old.exe
29-09-2010 00:39 118.408 W200FW35.exe
29-09-2010 00:39 145.544 xhc200w.dll
29-09-2010 00:40 30.344 xhc200w.sys
13-05-2010 18:05 141.960 xhc200w_old.dll
13-05-2010 18:06 30.344 xhc200w_old.sys
12 fil(er) 614.833 byte
2 mappe(r) 191.564.668.928 byte ledig

C:\ccc>W200FW35.exe /srom 4
Bus:0x03 Device:0x00 Function:0x00
This Device is uPD720200A(Revision 4).
FW Version : 4.0.1.5-0.2
PCI Subsystem Vendor ID : 0x1043
PCI Subsystem ID : 0x8413
Bus:0x04 Device:0x00 Function:0x00
This Device is uPD720200A(Revision 4).
FW Version : 4.0.1.5-0.2
PCI Subsystem Vendor ID : 0x1043
PCI Subsystem ID : 0x8413

C:\ccc>


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wow999*
> 
> i tried on my asus P8Z68- Deluxe could not get it to work
> i tried 0x1043 and 0x8413 and 0x-84-13 and 0x-10-43 but get Parameter error = "0x-84-13" evry time
> Microsoft Windows [version 6.1.7601]
> Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. Alle rettigheder forbeholdes.
> C:\Users\wow999>cd..
> C:\Users>cd..
> C:\>cd ccc
> C:\ccc>dir
> Disken i drev C er C
> Diskens serienummer er E4A0-F50B
> Indhold af C:\ccc
> 10-12-2012 22:17
> .
> 10-12-2012 22:17
> ..
> 15-06-2012 03:43 32.768 4020.mem
> 26-03-2011 21:29 1.304 cfg.ini
> 09-02-2010 11:54 46 cfg_old.ini
> 08-12-2012 17:02 155 How to command line.txt
> 27-04-2010 14:49 633 setup.iss
> 29-05-2009 17:07 39 testeui.eui
> 13-05-2010 18:05 113.288 W200FW23_old.exe
> 29-09-2010 00:39 118.408 W200FW35.exe
> 29-09-2010 00:39 145.544 xhc200w.dll
> 29-09-2010 00:40 30.344 xhc200w.sys
> 13-05-2010 18:05 141.960 xhc200w_old.dll
> 13-05-2010 18:06 30.344 xhc200w_old.sys
> 12 fil(er) 614.833 byte
> 2 mappe(r) 191.564.668.928 byte ledig
> C:\ccc>W200FW35.exe /srom 4
> Bus:0x03 Device:0x00 Function:0x00
> This Device is uPD720200A(Revision 4).
> FW Version : 4.0.1.5-0.2
> PCI Subsystem Vendor ID : 0x1043
> PCI Subsystem ID : 0x8413
> Bus:0x04 Device:0x00 Function:0x00
> This Device is uPD720200A(Revision 4).
> FW Version : 4.0.1.5-0.2
> PCI Subsystem Vendor ID : 0x1043
> PCI Subsystem ID : 0x8413
> C:\ccc>


Assume you are talking about Renesas dual USB 3.0 controller failing in firmware update.

cybrnook posted a fix for the Deluxe/Gen3. May not work for earlier Deluxe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cybrnook*
> 
> USB3.0 Firmware Flash.zip 301k .zip file
> 
> OK, inside of the zip file you will have a folder with a few files in it.
> extract the folder and place it somewhere easy to get to. Navigate to that patch via CMD and do a quick 'dir' to make sure you see the files in command line.
> I included a txt file inside with instructions, but the basics of how it will work are:
> -get current info-
> W200FW35.exe /srom 4
> Type this to get your current USB3.0 hardware addresses. They will be in the form of 0x-00-00, take note of them as we will need that to flash them in the next step.
> -how to flash-
> W200FW35.exe /srom 4 /write xxx.mem cfg.ini /address 0X-00-00
> Type this to flash your firmware replacing xxx.mem with your firmware (I have included 4020.mem) and replace 0x-00-00 with your hardware address you got in step 1. Inside of the folder I have included a file called 4020.mem, this is the latest firmware for the on-board USB 3.0 controllers. You want to keep everything in the same folder so you don't have to path out each individual file, you can just address it directly.
> Let me know if this is unclear.


----------



## wow999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Assume you are talking about Renesas dual USB 3.0 controller failing in firmware update.
> cybrnook posted a fix for the Deluxe/Gen3. May not work for earlier Deluxe.


yep thats what i tried but did not work with my deluxe/ no gen3


----------



## cybrnook

Thats because your typing your bus address incorrectly.

Your addresses are 0x03 and 0x04

so you would type 03x00x00 and 04x00x00

Bus:0x03 Device:0x00 Function:0x00
Bus:0x04 Device:0x00 Function:0x00

see how that translates to 03x00x00 and 04x00x00


----------



## wow999

looks like a succes thanks









Microsoft Windows [version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. Alle rettigheder forbeholdes.

C:\Users\wow999>cd..

C:\Users>cd..

C:\>cd ccc

C:\ccc>dir
Disken i drev C er C
Diskens serienummer er E4A0-F50B

Indhold af C:\ccc

10-12-2012 22:17
.
10-12-2012 22:17
..
15-06-2012 03:43 32.768 4020.mem
26-03-2011 21:29 1.304 cfg.ini
09-02-2010 11:54 46 cfg_old.ini
11-12-2012 23:01 492 How to command line.txt
27-04-2010 14:49 633 setup.iss
29-05-2009 17:07 39 testeui.eui
13-05-2010 18:05 113.288 W200FW23_old.exe
29-09-2010 00:39 118.408 W200FW35.exe
29-09-2010 00:39 145.544 xhc200w.dll
29-09-2010 00:40 30.344 xhc200w.sys
13-05-2010 18:05 141.960 xhc200w_old.dll
13-05-2010 18:06 30.344 xhc200w_old.sys
12 fil(er) 615.170 byte
2 mappe(r) 188.574.126.080 byte ledig

C:\ccc>W200FW35.exe /srom 4
Bus:0x03 Device:0x00 Function:0x00
This Device is uPD720200A(Revision 4).
FW Version : 4.0.1.5-0.2
PCI Subsystem Vendor ID : 0x1043
PCI Subsystem ID : 0x8413
Bus:0x04 Device:0x00 Function:0x00
This Device is uPD720200A(Revision 4).
FW Version : 4.0.1.5-0.2
PCI Subsystem Vendor ID : 0x1043
PCI Subsystem ID : 0x8413

C:\ccc>W200FW35.exe /srom 4 /write 4020.mem cfg.ini /address 03x00x00
Parameter error = "03x00x00"

C:\ccc>W200FW35.exe /srom 4 /write 4020.mem cfg.ini /address 03-00-00
[Target Device]Bus:0x03 Device:0x00 Function:0x00
This Device is uPD720200A(Revision 4).
Erase Serial ROM.... 100%
Erase complete
Write Serial ROM.... 100%
Write complete
Verify Serial ROM.... 100%
Verify complete

C:\ccc>W200FW35.exe /srom 4 /write 4020.mem cfg.ini /address 04-00-00
[Target Device]Bus:0x04 Device:0x00 Function:0x00
This Device is uPD720200A(Revision 4).
Erase Serial ROM.... 100%
Erase complete
Write Serial ROM.... 100%
Write complete
Verify Serial ROM.... 100%
Verify complete

C:\ccc>W200FW35.exe /srom 4
Bus:0x03 Device:0x00 Function:0x00
This Device is uPD720200A(Revision 4).
FW Version : 4.0.2.0-0.3
PCI Subsystem Vendor ID : 0x1033
PCI Subsystem ID : 0x0194
Bus:0x04 Device:0x00 Function:0x00
This Device is uPD720200A(Revision 4).
FW Version : 4.0.2.0-0.3
PCI Subsystem Vendor ID : 0x1033
PCI Subsystem ID : 0x0194

C:\ccc>


----------



## davidm71

What a coincidence! I also had trouble updating my Z68 Deluxe USB 3.0 firmware and found this blog yesterday which helped out a great deal!

http://pete.akeo.ie/2011/10/flashing-necrenesas-usb-30.html


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> What a coincidence! I also had trouble updating my Z68 Deluxe USB 3.0 firmware and found this blog yesterday which helped out a great deal!
> http://pete.akeo.ie/2011/10/flashing-necrenesas-usb-30.html


Ha! That is where I found out how to flash mine as well.


----------



## Faithh

Anyone experiencing a bsod 0x124 with the new bios 3603 for the p8z68-v pro gen3 in idle only? I haven't had this with the 3402 bios.


----------



## elbubi

I'm making up my mind wether to update to that bios version or not (same mobo model), but not having available changelog holds me back. Have you found any improvements/disadvantages from 3402?

Kind Regards.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbubi*
> 
> I'm making up my mind wether to update to that bios version or not (same mobo model), but not having available changelog holds me back. Have you found any improvements/disadvantages from 3402?
> Kind Regards.


As coderush have explained, stay with the 0xxx with ME7 if you are using Win7 as they are more stable and provides better (less) overclocking voltage (vcore). For Win8, go ahead in updating to the latest BIOS with ME8.


----------



## elbubi

Thanks for the tip kevin.

Diggin' inside both rom's (3603/3402), they share the same ME version (8.0.2.1410), so I see no difference between them in that area. I been always under win7 with ME8 (last ME7 fw bios for PRO/GEN3 was 0402)

Kind Regards!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbubi*
> 
> Thanks for the tip kevin.
> Diggin' inside both rom's (3603/3402), they share the same ME version (8.0.2.1410), so I see no difference between them in that area. I been always under win7 with ME8 (last ME7 fw bios for PRO/GEN3 was 0402)
> Kind Regards!


No prob. Correct, all 3xxx BIOSes have ME8 on them. With win7, please use 0xxx with latest ME7.


----------



## jimrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> ... Correct, all 3xxx BIOSes have ME8 on them. With win7, please use 0xxx with latest ME7.


_hmmm_ - the 3xxx Series bios updates with the ME8 FW update for our Z68 boards have always been Win7 compatible ...
... not mention that Intel themselves shows ME8 compatible with the Win7 OS ...









The 1st 3xxx / ME8 update version 3103 _(yanked)_ was released on 02/21/12, & the 2nd version 3203 on 03/16/12 ...
... both ASUS bios releases are some 7 to 8 months prior to the "official" release of Win8 on 10/29/12 ...

_wadr_ - are you implying that the 3xxx / ME8 bios versions for our Z68 boards are intended for the Win8 OS only ...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimrun*
> 
> _hmmm_ - the 3xxx Series bios updates with the ME8 FW update for our Z68 boards have always been Win7 compatible ...
> ... not mention that Intel themselves shows ME8 compatible with the Win7 OS ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1st 3xxx / ME8 update version 3103 _(yanked)_ was released on 02/21/12, & the 2nd version 3203 on 03/16/12 ...
> ... both ASUS bios releases are some 7 to 8 months prior to the "official" release of Win8 on 10/29/12 ...
> _wadr_ - are you implying that the 3xxx / ME8 bios versions for our Z68 boards are intended for the Win8 OS only ...


Not specifically. I think Coderush just felt the 0xxx with latest ME7 was better in 7 for overclock stability.


----------



## GeneO

I am kind of ignorant about the Intel Management Engine. I thought it was for security and management of systems at the BIOS level. What could it have to do with overclocking stability?


----------



## alancsalt

First, may not be the Management Engine component that matters.
Second, my understanding is that they have extended Management Engine capabilities into more areas than before. There have been posts on this, but searching them out might be a bit of a mission.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothman*
> 
> Because with P67 MEI was included with the chipset driver. I'm not sure when they made it separate. If you want to disable a very important communication link between your chipset and power management features, then don't install it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> It's not required unless you are OCD about warning signs in device manager
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, the MEI *is* a chipset feature and is only required if you want to change any features of the CPU whilst inside the operating system. Without it, OC tuning tools that come with the board won't work. These are garbage and useless, so again, MEI is not required.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimrun*
> 
> _hmmm_ - the 3xxx Series bios updates with the ME8 FW update for our Z68 boards have always been Win7 compatible ...
> ... not mention that Intel themselves shows ME8 compatible with the Win7 OS ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1st 3xxx / ME8 update version 3103 _(yanked)_ was released on 02/21/12, & the 2nd version 3203 on 03/16/12 ...
> ... both ASUS bios releases are some 7 to 8 months prior to the "official" release of Win8 on 10/29/12 ...
> _wadr_ - are you implying that the 3xxx / ME8 bios versions for our Z68 boards are intended for the Win8 OS only ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Not specifically. I think Coderush just felt the 0xxx with latest ME7 was better in 7 for overclock stability.


Correct. I neither mentioned the word "compatibility" in my posts nor implying that. I'm saying that 0xxx BIOSes with ME7 are MORE STABLE with Win7 than with WIN8 with ME8 and that info was from Coderush himself when I was asking about that as well.


----------



## Mikuni

The linked bluetooth suite for the P8Z68-V Pro does not work, had to install the default one from Asus site, might wanna change the link.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikuni*
> 
> The linked bluetooth suite for the P8Z68-V Pro does not work, had to install the default one from Asus site, might wanna change the link.


As in it doesn't install correctly?


----------



## Mikuni

Nope. After install/reboot, a message always comes up about missing some DDL and the device does not even show up in device/hardware manager. When uninstalling, it warns there is no device/card hooked up, as if this package wasn't really for this model of mobo/BT.


----------



## PalZer0

ASUS EZ Update has been updated to version *2.00.08*.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalZer0*
> 
> ASUS EZ Update has been updated to version *2.00.08*.


Meh.


----------



## thisisnuts

Asus P8Z68-V Pro
Windows XP Pro SP3 with Intel's SATA AHCI and RAID drivers integrated.

Can anyone confirm if it is at all possible to back flash to an earlier version of Intel Management Engine Interface Firmware. I tried but keep getting errors. The current version is v8.1.20.1336. I did a quick search through this thread, but may have missed the answer if already posted. So sorry if I missed it.
The reason I ask is that it may be the last action I take before calling Asus for an RMA. I fist put together the P8P67 then when Microcenter had the new Z68 in stock May 2011 I opted to get that instead of the new P67. I went through all the known issues like some many millions. So I kept updating Bios and drivers as they became available. Everything was fine except for the double post. But I could live with it. Haven't seen it that much in the past year. My biggest issue started a couple of months ago. Random BSOD mostly when I'm surfing the web. It's now ridiculous. I tried everything. Going back to an earlier version of the OS. Updating all critical updates. Reinstalling the OS from scratch. Format HD and installed Win 7. Tried making adjustments of know issues with Firefox.. Tried Chrome. Tried an earlier non supported version of Firefox. Updated all drivers and firmware. Uninstalled latest programs I may have. Spent two hours taking the PC apart and wiping the thermal grease from heat sink and CPU. Cleaned out all dust. Re-assemble PC from scratch. Ran Memtest86+ and Intel burn test. Reinstalled all drivers. Updated all drivers to current. Now finally I decided to down-grade all drivers and firmware. I know I cannot downgrade BIOS. Now I'm having trouble downgrading the firmware for ME. I tried within windows executing the flash.bat also I tried flashing from Hiren's Boot CD in Dos. Whether the ME is the issue is still unknown. But I figured I'd try that as well before I conclude that it is a faulty motherboard. I like to think that it's a driver issue, but my actions listed about disproves that. Oh, yes I'm aware of the PLL settings and the CPU C1E, C3, C6, Enhance Intel Speedstep Technology, BCLK, Turbo Ratio, EPU, TPU...etc, etc, etc. Went through all variations of the Ai Tweaker. Still random BSOD. Not sure if I missed anything.
Thanks.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisisnuts*
> 
> Asus P8Z68-V Pro
> Windows XP Pro SP3 with Intel's SATA AHCI and RAID drivers integrated.
> Can anyone confirm if it is at all possible to back flash to an earlier version of Intel Management Engine Interface Firmware. I tried but keep getting errors. The current version is v8.1.20.1336. I did a quick search through this thread, but may have missed the answer if already posted. So sorry if I missed it.
> The reason I ask is that it may be the last action I take before calling Asus for an RMA. I fist put together the P8P67 then when Microcenter had the new Z68 in stock May 2011 I opted to get that instead of the new P67. I went through all the known issues like some many millions. So I kept updating Bios and drivers as they became available. Everything was fine except for the double post. But I could live with it. Haven't seen it that much in the past year. My biggest issue started a couple of months ago. Random BSOD mostly when I'm surfing the web. It's now ridiculous. I tried everything. Going back to an earlier version of the OS. Updating all critical updates. Reinstalling the OS from scratch. Format HD and installed Win 7. Tried making adjustments of know issues with Firefox.. Tried Chrome. Tried an earlier non supported version of Firefox. Updated all drivers and firmware. Uninstalled latest programs I may have. Spent two hours taking the PC apart and wiping the thermal grease from heat sink and CPU. Cleaned out all dust. Re-assemble PC from scratch. Ran Memtest86+ and Intel burn test. Reinstalled all drivers. Updated all drivers to current. Now finally I decided to down-grade all drivers and firmware. I know I cannot downgrade BIOS. Now I'm having trouble downgrading the firmware for ME. I tried within windows executing the flash.bat also I tried flashing from Hiren's Boot CD in Dos. Whether the ME is the issue is still unknown. But I figured I'd try that as well before I conclude that it is a faulty motherboard. I like to think that it's a driver issue, but my actions listed about disproves that. Oh, yes I'm aware of the PLL settings and the CPU C1E, C3, C6, Enhance Intel Speedstep Technology, BCLK, Turbo Ratio, EPU, TPU...etc, etc, etc. Went through all variations of the Ai Tweaker. Still random BSOD. Not sure if I missed anything.
> Thanks.


I think CodeRush posted an answer to this problem.

He has a guide on http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1726429 or you could PM him?


----------



## thisisnuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I think CodeRush posted an answer to this problem.
> He has a guide on http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1726429 or you could PM him?


Thanks alancsalt. I'm going to that link now and read it. I'll post back.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisisnuts*
> 
> Thanks alancsalt. I'm going to that link now and read it. I'll post back.


I just downgraded my P8Z68-V/GEN3 from 3xxx (with ME8) BIOS to 0xxx (with ME7) BIOS using CodeRush's FTK tool and it was very very easy to do







PM him and he will be willing to help you through.


----------



## thisisnuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I just downgraded my P8Z68-V/GEN3 from 3xxx (with ME8) BIOS to 0xxx (with ME7) BIOS using CodeRush's FTK tool and it was very very easy to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM him and he will be willing to help you through.


Thanks kevindd992002. Also thanks alancsalt.
Man this is killing me. As I'm reading CodeRush's post and information I get another BSOD. I downloaded the FTK and downgraded to v8.1.10.1286 that I see listed on the thread. The fact that I got a BSOD after all the work of downgrading the drivers prior to this flash still points to probable faulty MB. We'll see now that I've downgraded the ME. Interesting, when I initially flashed to ME v8.1.20.1336, I get the following error
Error 8772: Invalid usage, -allowsv switch required to update the same version firmware
Error 8716: Invalid usage.
The interesting thing here is that I initially thought it may have been a corrupt file but I've downloaded it from three different sources including CodeRuush's thread and even with using his FTK it also gave me the same error as I listed above. But when I look in the BIOS, it says the ME version is v8.1.20.1336. So it installed with errors.
When I flashed it to v8.1.10.1286 it installed with no errors. Then what the heck is with my board and v8.1.20.1336.
This is news to me, am I to understand that the BIOS updates also contain a certain version of ME? Then why are the ME available a a separate file to flash. When I re-flashed over the last two months the BIOS to try and stop the BSOD, why then doesn't the ME version contained within overriding whatever version is there. Again, my last sentence may be a misunderstanding on my part. Trying to learn as I go along.


----------



## elbubi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I just downgraded my P8Z68-V/GEN3 from 3xxx (with ME8) BIOS to 0xxx (with ME7) BIOS using CodeRush's FTK tool and it was very very easy to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM him and he will be willing to help you through.


Can I ask what benefits did you experience so far? I'm making up my mind whether to do the same or not (running a 2600k oced and want to achieve lower volts or higher oc with same volt (v1.35))

Kind regards and thanks in advance


----------



## CodeRush

@thisisnuts, please reflash your current BIOS version with *reflash* command to ensure, that it isn't a BIOS or NVRAM corruption.
This BIOS thing is a bit hard to understand, but I'll try anyway. There are 3-5 regions in BIOS image file on modern boards with Intel chipsets:
1. Descriptor (BIOS map, regions access settings, PCI straps)
2. GbE (Integrated Intel LAN MAC and settings, can be absent)
3. ME (Management engine firmware)
4. BIOS (Actual BIOS code)
5. PDR (Absent on ASUS desktop boards)
ASUS BIOS flashing tools like EZ Flash or BUpdater can update only BIOS region from image file, bit there are all regions in that file itself.
That is why you can use BIOS image file as a source of ME or GbE firmware, but you need third-party tools to flash them.
There is 2 different mechanisms of updating ME region: from BIOS image file and from BIN-file with MEUpdate (aka FwUpdLcl).
First method is available only on boards with unlocked ME region, but it has no limitations.
Second method is official Intel method and it works regardless of ME lock, but it has limitations like inability to downgrade ME version to blacklisted ones and it can't repair corrupted ME firmware at all.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbubi*
> 
> Can I ask what benefits did you experience so far? I'm making up my mind whether to do the same or not (running a 2600k oced and want to achieve lower volts or higher oc with same volt (v1.35))
> Kind regards and thanks in advance


Haven't really tested yet but according to Coderush, it will give more stability if using Win7. For Win8, 3xxx with ME8 is better.


----------



## SeekerZA

I have changed from fixed volts on cpu OC to offset and i would just like to know are use using offset with Intel speedstep on or off? i currently have it off. For a 4.8Ghz OC using the asus z68 vpro/gen 3 whcih settings are use using at the moment for stable OC with offset?


----------



## thisisnuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodeRush*
> 
> @thisisnuts, please reflash your current BIOS version with *reflash* command to ensure, that it isn't a BIOS or NVRAM corruption.
> This BIOS thing is a bit hard to understand, but I'll try anyway. There are 3-5 regions in BIOS image file on modern boards with Intel chipsets:
> 1. Descriptor (BIOS map, regions access settings, PCI straps)
> 2. GbE (Integrated Intel LAN MAC and settings, can be absent)
> 3. ME (Management engine firmware)
> 4. BIOS (Actual BIOS code)
> 5. PDR (Absent on ASUS desktop boards)
> ASUS BIOS flashing tools like EZ Flash or BUpdater can update only BIOS region from image file, bit there are all regions in that file itself.
> That is why you can use BIOS image file as a source of ME or GbE firmware, but you need third-party tools to flash them.
> There is 2 different mechanisms of updating ME region: from BIOS image file and from BIN-file with MEUpdate (aka FwUpdLcl).
> First method is available only on boards with unlocked ME region, but it has no limitations.
> Second method is official Intel method and it works regardless of ME lock, but it has limitations like inability to downgrade ME version to blacklisted ones and it can't repair corrupted ME firmware at all.


CodeRush, thanks. I generally download the new BIOS from (station-drivers), copy it to thumb drive, reboot into the BIOS and use the Asus EZ Flash 2 Utility. The current BIOS for me is "P8Z68-V-PRO-ASUS-3603.ROM". The BSOD problem has now migrated it way to me running my portable utorrent on a thumb drive. In the past I had no issue at all. Now if I initiate a download with portable utorrent (running off my flash stick) 10 minutes into the process...BSOD. It happens all the time now. Now I'm thinking that it can't be a faulty component on the board.
In reference to your suggestion. I've re-downloaded the same BIOS again from station-drivers just to be sure. Now I've read through your steps. There is "FTK_0.9.3_dos" and "FTK_0.9.3_win - win32". Should I copy ""FTK_0.9.3_dos" to a flash stick and include the new BIOS "P8Z68-V-PRO-ASUS-3603.ROM" by renaming it "bios.bin" then reboot the PC into DOS using Hiren's Boot CD and then execute "reflash.bat"?

or

Can I use "FTK_0.9.3_win --> win32" by place the current BIOS "P8Z68-V-PRO-ASUS-3603.ROM" by renaming it "bios.bin" in that same folder and execute "reflash.bin". Is it possible to flash the board BIOS in windows?

Thanks again. I'm hoping the issue is a corrupt BIOS because I've tried everything. I did try flasg=hing the current BIOS over agian using the EZ Flash 2, but that didn't help at all.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> I have changed from fixed volts on cpu OC to offset and i would just like to know are use using offset with Intel speedstep on or off? i currently have it off. For a 4.8Ghz OC using the asus z68 vpro/gen 3 whcih settings are use using at the moment for stable OC with offset?


The whole point of using offset method of overclocking would be moot if speedstep is not enabled. So I would absolutely enable it which allows the power saving features to function properly vs the static vcore of the manual method of overclocking. However it's important to understand two things #1 what vcore is required for x16 idle state and #2 what vcore is required for a given overclock. About #1, you want to know what the minimum voltage is to avoid the idle time BSOD this is easily checked by using default settings take note in windows using CPUz what the vcore value is when @ x16 multi. because using offset will also effect the idle time vcore the same amount it does when under load. You want to make sure it doesn't drop below what you noted earlier. About #2, when establishing what your procs vcore requirement is for a given overclock using the manual mode is quit effective because you are eliminating any confusion the power saving features might cause. It's important to test for stability in the manual mode so you know for sure what the upper vcore requirement is for a given clock which allows you some assurance when you convert to offset mode in terms of knowing what your offset should be to achieve that load vcore. Depending on what your clock is LLC requirement will vary but at least you know what to look for having walk yourself through the manual method. In other words It's some what of a balancing act to tune in offset mode properly but understanding those two requirements is paramount to getting it right becaue you know what to look for on the upper scale and lower idle states when attempting to find the right offset settings.

This explanation is quit simple yet quit effective and there are many more nuances to consider that have been discussed in minute detail here in these forums and I suggest you read through this thread as much as you can. For example I use speedstep, enabled and disable C3 & C6 power states & CPU Spread spectrum in bios with a .07+ offset and enable maximum performance in windows for my 4.8 overclock. YMMV as dictated by your procs actual requirements.

edit added link http://www.overclock.net/t/1012874/the-official-asus-p8p67-p8z68-p8z68-gen3-series-owners-club/0_50

Read carefully through the OP here (page 1) in specific the overclocking section and known issues, then the last few pages there because using offset properly has been discussed in terms of the math used to establish the proper vcore requirement. I would also read through this toot which gives a proper explanation of how and why to use offset mode. Even though it's geared towards ROG boards the only real difference is the bios settings are slightly different than your board, for example where you choose LLC but, the premise is identical and is explained in easy to understand terms. The differences should be self explanatory and easy to convert for your purposes. GL


----------



## CodeRush

@thisisnuts, use Windows version if you can boot to Windows, rename your bios file to bios.bin and run reflash.bat as administrator. Then run poweroff.bat as administrator. Go to BIOS and check BIOS and ME versions, then test if BSODs are gone. Report here.


----------



## thisisnuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodeRush*
> 
> @thisisnuts, use Windows version if you can boot to Windows, rename your bios file to bios.bin and run reflash.bat as administrator. Then run poweroff.bat as administrator. Go to BIOS and check BIOS and ME versions, then test if BSODs are gone. Report here.


CodeRush all went well with the BIOS "reflash.bat" followed by the "poweroff.bat". This is what was displayed during the flashing.

BIOS re-flash.bat.jpg 59k .jpg file

On boot up, I went into the BIOS. The following is what was displayed:
Bios Version........................3603x64
Build Date............................11/09/2012
EC Version...........................MBECE-0022
ME Version...........................8.0.2.1410
South Bridge Stepping......B3

This is just an observation that I thought I'd mention. Prior to doing the above, I had downgraded all my drivers and wanted to downgrade the firmware for the ME. So I had used FTK_0.9.3_win and meupdate.bat and applied ME 8.1.10.1286. So even after I had done that and gotten the BSOD again. I decided to flash the BIOS again using the typical Asus EZ Flash 2 Utility in the BIOS. After that flash, I noticed that the ME Version still stayed the same with what I had downgraded to (8.1.10.1286).
Now that I have used your reflash.bat, I see that the ME version now has changed to 8.0.2.1410. Which is a question that I had asked earlier about the ME version that comes with the BIOS. I initially saw that when I had used your FD44Editor_0.8.4_win to examine the current BIOS (3603).
In 24 hours I'll report back and see if I get any BSOD.
Strange, just saw this. In device manager I now have a yellow question Mark for "USB Device" All drivers are loaded and I've never had that displayed since I got the board back in May 2011. Not sure if it's pertaining to the USB 3.0. Two days ago I had upgrade to the new firmware ASMedia USB 3.0 Firmware v120816 and the ASMedia XHCI Controller Driver says v1.14.8.0 in the Device Manager-->Universal Serial Bus controllers.


----------



## thisisnuts

Spoke too soon. Just got it again, BSOD.

IMG_1002.jpg 82k .jpg file


----------



## CodeRush

Then your problem appears to be hardware one, I think. Nothing more can be done with BIOS flashing.


----------



## thisisnuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodeRush*
> 
> Then your problem appears to be hardware one, I think. Nothing more can be done with BIOS flashing.


Thanks CodeRush. Guess I'll have to call Asus. There are two more things I'll try first. I was wondering if the pagefile settings may have something to do with it. Generally I redirect the page file to a separate HD from the one that has the OS. But this time I decided to do the following.
On the HD with the OS, I have the following setting:
C: [Local Disk].........300 - 300 (MB)
G: [ELEMENTS]........5250 - 5250 (MB)
I'm trying to recall if I did anything differently when the BSOD started happening. Generally I create images of my OS using Hiren's Boot CD. I think the last time I stored an image of my OS I may have made a change to where the pagefile is located. Well I left the utorrent going now for 4 hours and no BSOD. At this point I was getting a BSOD.
The other thing I may try is removing the descrete video card NVIDIA GeForce GT 240 and have the system utilize the on-die Intel video on the 2500k.

Also any thoughts why I may have in Device Manager-->? Other devices-->? USB Device. Never seen that before until I did the reflash. I know that I have all the drivers loaded as before.
Again thanks for your help.


----------



## HornetMaX

Hi all,
one question on fan headers: on the p8z68-v gen3 CHA_FAN1 is 4-pin while CHA_FAN2 is only 3-pin. However, the manual says (page 2-26):
Quote:


> Only the CPU_FAN, CHA_FAN1 and CHA_FAN2 connectors support the Asus Fan Xpert feature


Should I understand that even CHA_FAN2 (3-pin) will be able to modulate the (non-pwm) fan speed ?

I have a Fractal Design Arc Midi with the 3 fans (stock, 2 front intake, 1 back outtake) hooked to a NZXT Sentry Mesh, but as I've added a 2nd 6850 I may be interested in adding a fan (top or bottom) and having some of the fans with varying speed according to the case temperature. Toughts ?

MaX.


----------



## kevindd992002

Is it possible to install FanXpert without installing AI Suite II? Which FanXpert version should I use for my board? Does the latest version (for Z77 board) work on my board (Z68)?


----------



## GeneO

You can choose the individual tools that you install with AI Suite. Just install AI Suite and uncheck everything but Fan Xpert.


----------



## kevindd992002

But most say, if not everyone, here to stay away from AI Suite, right? If you install it once in your system, it is very hard to uninstall without leaving any traces of it. Even Coderush himself is advising to stay away from this crappy software. I just wonder if I could only have Fan Xpert without the Suite?


----------



## kevindd992002

Double post out of nowhere.


----------



## GeneO

I use AI suite with Fan Xpert and other monitoring tools with no problems at all. I do not use nor have installed the AI suite overclocking tools - I overclock in the BIOS - nor do I install USB boost or USB charging. So not everyone says that


----------



## malmental

if you run AI Suite along with other monitoring programs like HWMonitor then the readings get corrupted.
my mobo fail-safes actually tripped a couple of times before I figured it out.
so now if not needed I close AI Suite down and just run another monitoring app.


----------



## kevindd992002

But would uninstalling AI Suite for the sake of just trying it with Fan Xpert and USB Boost do anything bad with your system?

I hope coderush can chime in here and back me up


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> if you run AI Suite along with other monitoring programs like HWMonitor then the readings get corrupted.
> my mobo fail-safes actually tripped a couple of times before I figured it out.
> so now if not needed I close AI Suite down and just run another monitoring app.


I have done that too and have never encountered any problems. The Fan Xpert is worth it for me.

I have also uninstalled it with no ill effects.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I have done that too and have never encountered any problems. The Fan Xpert is worth it for me.
> 
> I have also uninstalled it with no ill effects.


Can you use the latest Fan Xpert (the one for Z77 boards) on our boards?


----------



## malmental

run AI Suite and HWMonitor together study it a little bit while they run and notice the amount of sensors.
then run HWMonitor by itself.
you will see more readings (sensors) with the AI Suite running and temps will seem excessively high on a few sensors.
and this is true on both my ASUS boards, P67 WS Rev B3 and Z77-M Pro..
(I no longer have a P8Z68, I made the move to the Z77.)


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> run AI Suite and HWMonitor together study it a little bit while they run and notice the amount of sensors.
> then run HWMonitor by itself.
> you will see more readings (sensors) with the AI Suite running and temps will seem excessively high on a few sensors.
> and this is true on both my ASUS boards, P67 WS Rev B3 and Z77-M Pro..
> (I no longer have a P8Z68, I made the move to the Z77.)


So even though you close AI Suite while running HWMonitor there will still be sensor problems? Were you able to fix this?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Can you use the latest Fan Xpert (the one for Z77 boards) on our boards?


Nope, don't think so.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> run AI Suite and HWMonitor together study it a little bit while they run and notice the amount of sensors.
> then run HWMonitor by itself.
> you will see more readings (sensors) with the AI Suite running and temps will seem excessively high on a few sensors.
> and this is true on both my ASUS boards, P67 WS Rev B3 and Z77-M Pro..
> (I no longer have a P8Z68, I made the move to the Z77.)
> 
> 
> 
> So even though you close AI Suite while running HWMonitor there will still be sensor problems? Were you able to fix this?
Click to expand...

no sensor problem with the AI Suite being closed...


----------



## CodeRush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is it possible to install FanXpert without installing AI Suite II?


No.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Which FanXpert version should I use for my board?


Try all versions you have on asus.com starting from latest.
To uninstall it properly, use this utility.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Does the latest version (for Z77 board) work on my board (Z68)?


Try it by yourself, I don't know.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Nope, don't think so.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodeRush*
> 
> No.
> Try all versions you have on asus.com starting from latest.
> To uninstall it properly, use this utility.
> Try it by yourself, I don't know.


Thanks mate. So there is an uninstall utility for these programs.


----------



## MerkageTurk

windows 8 fast boot?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks mate. So there is an uninstall utility for these programs.


Of course.


----------



## moystard

Hello everyone,

Have reinstalled Windows 8 recently and since then I have a PCI Simple Communications Controller device in my System Manager and was wondering what it was? After having searched on the Internet, it seems to be an Asus device, but I would like to avoid installing the whole suite for a single device. If you could refer me to the proper driver, that would be simply awesome!

Edit: My bad I found the answer myself, it is the Intel Management Engine, installed it and fixed.


----------



## chockimon

Hello, I've got the P8Z68V-lx motherboard and I tried the AI suite II for the Z77 rog series. I only installed fan xpert 2 and it seemed to work, but then I noticed it wasn't detecting the 2nd fan on my CPU cooler. If you only have one fan on the CPU cooler, it might work for some, but no good if you have two fans like me. Here's the link if anyone wants to try it. I then tried to uninstall it and then rebooted, but upon reboot it was still installed and now it won't uninstall. I'll try the cleaner utility. Thanks!

AI suite II V2.01.01 for the Maximus V Extreme that uses a Z77 chipset. Didn't work!
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/AISuite_II_V20101_MA-V-E_XPWin7_8.zip

rampage-iv-gene - works on P8Z68V-LX
http://rog.asus.com/motherboard/gene/rampage-iv-gene/

Update: The cleaner Utility works great, thanks!

I have now installed the AI suite II - rampage-iv-gene version, but only fan Xpert, it's all I use anyway and it's working great under Windows 8 Enterprise x64.


----------



## chockimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moystard*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> Have reinstalled Windows 8 recently and since then I have a PCI Simple Communications Controller device in my System Manager and was wondering what it was? After having searched on the Internet, it seems to be an Asus device, but I would like to avoid installing the whole suite for a single device. If you could refer me to the proper driver, that would be simply awesome!
> 
> Edit: My bad I found the answer myself, it is the Intel Management Engine, installed it and fixed.


I think the driver you need is the Management Engine Interface chipset driver. It's on the Asus website. Be waned though, it installs quite a few extra running services.

http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=P8Z68-V+LX&p=1&s=39&os=29&hashedid=QbKg5KhI5BjopWec


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Of course.


I meant SPECIAL uninstall utility.


----------



## HornetMaX

Hi all, not sure if this has already been asked.

I have a P8Z68-V Gen3 and I'm wondering the following: if I plug a case fan to the mobo CHA_FAN1 or CHA_FAN2, this fan is supposed to be controlled by Q-fan in the bios (don't want to install AI Suite, thx). The manual seems to say that the fan speed will vary accordingly to the 'chassis temperature". Using HWInfo i see five temps that could be used: they are labeled "Motherboard", "Auxiliary", "SYSTIN1", "SYSTIN2", "SYSTIN3". Which one is used by Q-fan ? Any idea ?

MaX.

P.S.
In case you're wondering, I was thinking is connecting some case fans to the mobo connector is a good idea, as my 2x6850 gets pretty hot with the fans @ min.


----------



## mikami

Anyone know how to downgrade the asmedia firmware on a p8z68-v pro gen 3? I think the newer firmware might be giving me problems. Or does anyone have the stock firmware file? I know i probably shouldn't have updated but oh well


----------



## error-id10t

Have you tried these, various versions.

http://www.station-drivers.com/page/asmedia.htm


----------



## mikami

currently using the latest from there(120816-02-02-06D), but theres 2 versions of the same one which is confusing, one says tool v1 and the other v2. I think i used tool v2. So far so good, but would have liked to return to the original one just in case


----------



## error-id10t

Yeah I remember that, can't remember which I had to use, probably the same as you.

I'm sure the original is older than "12220E" because I remember moving to this when I got my Z68 ages ago.


----------



## fluek66

Hi everyone
Im a long time reader 1st time poster
Now to my problem. I just updated the Ai suite 2 to Version 1.02.20 the latest . I run 2 monitors the no 1 is the main screen and the 2nd is to watch my stats mostly temps on my cpu, motherboard and my gpu..Since i have updated the Ai sutie 2 (Version 1.02.20) when ever i start a game the Ai suite 2 moves over to the main screen and im unable to see my stats etc. iv never had this happen b4. Ive tried the older Version 1.01.40 same thing keeps move to the main screen when i start any game.
Im unable to find a older version then 1.01.40 .
I was running a older version then 1.01.40 but im not sure what it was.

Anyone had this problem??
Anyone know where i can find a older version then 1.01.40 ???


----------



## davidm71

Hi,

Got a stupid question. In bios settings for each device like the marvel controller there is:

1. Enable Marvel Controller
2. Enable Option Rom

Whats the difference? Do you need the oprom enabled to use the device?

Thanks.


----------



## Daffie82

Quick question : are people here keeping all drivers/firmware up to date to the latest versions ??
talking about the ovious ones like audio/LAN and sata chipsets...

I have my PC now since march 2012 and everything is pretty up to date, but if you need to keep it really current you are updating like every 2 weeks...

Not sure if that is really needed, so thats why I'm seeking advice/experience from other users.
THX !


----------



## GeneO

Yes, except the Asmedia USB 3.0 firmware and Intel Management Engine firmware. The former I don't trust to be compatible with my MB and the latter I don't think matters. I don't know if those can be rolled back.

It is not every two weeks though. I have rarely had an issues where I had to back out and most of the time the updates are improvements and sometimes significant performance improvements (like with RST drivers). If I can back out (e.g. with backups) I am usually game.


----------



## Daffie82

Thanks for your suggestions.
You also update the Intel INF Driver every time?
I mean this is probably just updated with new chipsets every time, so not needed to update when you got it working, right?
Where to check this what INF driver you have currently? (W7 Enterprise x64)
Thx again !


----------



## davidm71

I just updated to the latest inf chipset drivers from Stationdrivers to try fix a problem I was having. Be worth it if you knew there were performance advantage to do so. But it ain't broke don't fix it!


----------



## Benfro

hey what drivers are for the asus maximus iv extreme ?


----------



## PalZer0

There hasn't been an update in a while. Is SimpleTech OK?


----------



## jimrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalZer0*
> 
> There hasn't been an update in a while. Is SimpleTech OK?


I sure hope so --- SimpleTech has helped allot of us, with his excellent "Series Info Threads" ...


----------



## kevindd992002

I'm trying to install the 8.0.0.218 Atheros Bluetooth driver suite found at station-drivers but it just won't install. It gives me an error that my device is unplugged or something like that. I'm pretty much sure that my bluetooth device is enabled in the BIOS and as a proof I can install it with no problems using the old drivers found in the ASUS official site for my board. I've installed the 7.x.x.xxxx drivers before with no problems also.

Can anyone please confirm? Thanks.


----------



## dboythagr8

Any cons to updating to BIOS 3603? I just got Geforce Titans and am having some driver issues and was told to update my Mobo Bios to the latest version. Right now I am on 3202...


----------



## PalZer0

Seems that Lucid have released an entirely new version of Virtu that you can buy a license key for. It includes all the features of previous Virtu software too but it seems to be independent of the mobo now.

Virtu MVP 2.0 series


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

I'm not sure I even fully understand what Virtu does?

With my board I had my main monitor running off my GPU and my second monitor running off my IGPU, That's not using the lucid virtu thing is it?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalZer0*
> 
> Seems that Lucid have released an entirely new version of Virtu that you can buy a license key for. It includes all the features of previous Virtu software too but it seems to be independent of the mobo now.
> 
> Virtu MVP 2.0 series


Awesome, I can now spend money on this broken thing.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Awesome, I can now spend money on this broken thing.


I thought this software is pretty useless?


----------



## alancsalt

Well, disallowed in some benchmark lists, edits out duplicate frames giving higher apparent frame rate boosting benchmark results... or at least, thats how a benchmarker would describe it... that's Lucid MVP.

Here, have some hype.


----------



## malmental

never used it, never will...
I have it and SRT disabled in every unit I have..


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I thought this software is pretty useless?


Yeah.. it's useless and broken, I think my sarcasm didn't come through enough.


----------



## Daffie82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Any cons to updating to BIOS 3603? I just got Geforce Titans and am having some driver issues and was told to update my Mobo Bios to the latest version. Right now I am on 3202...


I am on 3402 BIOS (little different mobo though) but I can see no changelog in the 3603 version... So I am a little declined to upgrade...


----------



## bodean

I always run the latest bios, no issues


----------



## kevindd992002

Do you guys enable Anti-Surge support in your ASUS Z68 mobo?? Is it recommended to be enabled or disabled? If so, why? TIA!


----------



## error-id10t

Of course. You can see if it works by pulling one of the power connectors off your GPU lol.. it "should" shut down the system and next reboot say that anti-surge was done.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Of course. You can see if it works by pulling one of the power connectors off your GPU lol.. it "should" shut down the system and next reboot say that anti-surge was done.


Oh ok, lol. I was just wondering if it is just a redundant protection from the motherboard because I already use a very good power supply that is connected to a high-end UPS anyway.


----------



## PalZer0

YAY! Updates!

Been a long time coming.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalZer0*
> 
> YAY! Updates!
> 
> Been a long time coming.


Where?


----------



## PalZer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Where?


Check the updated date in the title. Also check page 1.


----------



## kevindd992002

Thanks. I just hope the OP also types a reply in this thread when he updates the drivers linked in it. In that way, everybody will get notified. There are no updates when you change the thread title









On topic, the 8.x.x.xxx (8.0.0.224) drivers for the Bluetooth device of the ASUS P8Z68-V/GEN3 are not installing properly. On the other hand, the 7.x.x.xxx (7.0.4.160 in station-drivers) are working flawlessly. Just a note.


----------



## SimpleTech

*What's Changed?*

*4/6:*

Intel Management Engine Driver: 9.0.2.1345
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.70 (6.0.1.6865)


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> *What's Changed?*
> 
> *4/6:*
> 
> Intel Management Engine Driver: 9.0.2.1345
> Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.70 (6.0.1.6865)


Perfect!


----------



## PalZer0

Yeah Bluetooth driver 8.0.0.224 isn't installing for me either. The installer seems to expect an Atheros 802.11b/g/n WLAN device installed. If not detected, it doesn't install the Bluetooth package either.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalZer0*
> 
> Yeah Bluetooth driver 8.0.0.224 isn't installing for me either. The installer seems to expect an Atheros 802.11b/g/n WLAN device installed. If not detected, it doesn't install the Bluetooth package either.


So OP I hope you believe me now


----------



## SimpleTech

*What's Changed?*

*4/8:*

Realtek High Definition Driver: R2.71 (6.0.1.6873)


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> *What's Changed?*
> 
> *4/8:*
> 
> Realtek High Definition Driver: R2.71 (6.0.1.6873)


Have you fixed the bluetooth drivers link yet?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Have you fixed the bluetooth drivers link yet?


Refer to the OP. I didn't add it as "change" because I felt it was unnecessary.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Refer to the OP. I didn't add it as "change" because I felt it was unnecessary.


But like I've said the 8.x.x.xxx doesn't work with the P8Z68-V/GEN3, right?


----------



## xxgunnerxx

Hi, trying to install GMA driver Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3062 for z68-v Gen3 2500k and it says system is not supported??? Any advice?


----------



## OldGuy27

For firmware 3603 on the P8Z68-V Pro, Samsung does not show a changelog on their website. However, elsewhere I found the following information:

*Bios 3603 change log:

1. Fix FW54P PCI card compatibility issue
2. Fix the bug that the OEM activation version OS of window7 will hang at the "blue screen" if some graphics cards be installed in system.
3. Fix USB Keyboard 3R-FKB3010UBK can't work issue
4. Fix Microsoft V1 receiver can't work issue
5. Fix S3 can't resume if CPU PLL over voltage is enabled.
6. Fix the CPU and Chassis Fan speed will over the duty cycle setting range.
7. Fix CPU ratio always keep at lowest after S4 resume and AC power lost.
8. Improve DRAM compatibility.
9. Support new CPUs.

Updated OpRoms:

* Intel LAN Rom was updated from 1.3.72 build 89 to 1.3.95 build 91.
* Intel Raid Rom was updated to support TRIM properly from 10.8.0.1303 to 11.6.0.1702.
* Intel VGA Rom was updated from 2124 to 2143.
* Jmicron Rom was updated from 1.07.23 to 1.07.28.
* Marvell Esata Rom was updated from 1.0.0.1022 to 1.0.0.1033.
* Marvell Sata Rom was updated from 1.0.0.1029 to 1.0.0.1033.*

I have not verified the above, but if you believe it is correct you could add it to the information on your update (much appreciated) page for this MB.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxgunnerxx*
> 
> Hi, trying to install GMA driver Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3062 for z68-v Gen3 2500k and it says system is not supported??? Any advice?


Make sure you downloaded the correct OS version, 32-bit or 64-bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldGuy27*
> 
> For firmware 3603 on the P8Z68-V Pro, Samsung does not show a changelog on their website. However, elsewhere I found the following information:
> 
> *Bios 3603 change log:
> 
> 1. Fix FW54P PCI card compatibility issue
> 2. Fix the bug that the OEM activation version OS of window7 will hang at the "blue screen" if some graphics cards be installed in system.
> 3. Fix USB Keyboard 3R-FKB3010UBK can't work issue
> 4. Fix Microsoft V1 receiver can't work issue
> 5. Fix S3 can't resume if CPU PLL over voltage is enabled.
> 6. Fix the CPU and Chassis Fan speed will over the duty cycle setting range.
> 7. Fix CPU ratio always keep at lowest after S4 resume and AC power lost.
> 8. Improve DRAM compatibility.
> 9. Support new CPUs.
> 
> Updated OpRoms:
> 
> * Intel LAN Rom was updated from 1.3.72 build 89 to 1.3.95 build 91.
> * Intel Raid Rom was updated to support TRIM properly from 10.8.0.1303 to 11.6.0.1702.
> * Intel VGA Rom was updated from 2124 to 2143.
> * Jmicron Rom was updated from 1.07.23 to 1.07.28.
> * Marvell Esata Rom was updated from 1.0.0.1022 to 1.0.0.1033.
> * Marvell Sata Rom was updated from 1.0.0.1029 to 1.0.0.1033.*
> 
> I have not verified the above, but if you believe it is correct you could add it to the information on your update (much appreciated) page for this MB.


I would but that's the "unofficial" changelog. I'm sticking with ASUS' changelog instead. You can verify the OP ROM updates using MMTool.


----------



## PalZer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxgunnerxx*
> 
> Hi, trying to install GMA driver Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3062 for z68-v Gen3 2500k and it says system is not supported??? Any advice?


If "iGPU Multi Monitor" isn't enabled in the BIOS, the driver won't install.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> But like I've said the 8.x.x.xxx doesn't work with the P8Z68-V/GEN3, right?


The previous 8.x driver I had installed (I believe it was 8.0.0.220) worked properly. It's just the package that includes the Wi-Fi drivers that isn't working (haven't seen a standalone Bluetooth 8.0.0.224 drver install package).


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldGuy27*
> 
> For firmware 3603 on the P8Z68-V Pro, Samsung does not show a changelog on their website. However, elsewhere I found the following information:
> 
> *Bios 3603 change log:
> 
> 1. Fix FW54P PCI card compatibility issue
> 2. Fix the bug that the OEM activation version OS of window7 will hang at the "blue screen" if some graphics cards be installed in system.
> 3. Fix USB Keyboard 3R-FKB3010UBK can't work issue
> 4. Fix Microsoft V1 receiver can't work issue
> 5. Fix S3 can't resume if CPU PLL over voltage is enabled.
> 6. Fix the CPU and Chassis Fan speed will over the duty cycle setting range.
> 7. Fix CPU ratio always keep at lowest after S4 resume and AC power lost.
> 8. Improve DRAM compatibility.
> 9. Support new CPUs.
> 
> Updated OpRoms:
> 
> * Intel LAN Rom was updated from 1.3.72 build 89 to 1.3.95 build 91.
> * Intel Raid Rom was updated to support TRIM properly from 10.8.0.1303 to 11.6.0.1702.
> * Intel VGA Rom was updated from 2124 to 2143.
> * Jmicron Rom was updated from 1.07.23 to 1.07.28.
> * Marvell Esata Rom was updated from 1.0.0.1022 to 1.0.0.1033.
> * Marvell Sata Rom was updated from 1.0.0.1029 to 1.0.0.1033.*
> 
> I have not verified the above, but if you believe it is correct you could add it to the information on your update (much appreciated) page for this MB.


Where did you see those changelogs? Is there a changelog for the BIOSes of the P8Z68-V/GEN3 in that website?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalZer0*
> 
> If "iGPU Multi Monitor" isn't enabled in the BIOS, the driver won't install.
> The previous 8.x driver I had installed (I believe it was 8.0.0.220) worked properly. It's just the package that includes the Wi-Fi drivers that isn't working (haven't seen a standalone Bluetooth 8.0.0.224 drver install package).


Oh ok, thanks for the confirmation. Where can we get the latest Bluetooth drivers without the Wifi drivers then?


----------



## OldGuy27

I just put _P8Z68-V Pro firmware 3603 changelog_ into Google and I found a post with the information shown.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldGuy27*
> 
> I just put _P8Z68-V Pro firmware 3603 changelog_ into Google and I found a post with the information shown.


I still don't see any? Do you have a website?


----------



## PalZer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh ok, thanks for the confirmation. Where can we get the latest Bluetooth drivers without the Wifi drivers then?


I honestly have no idea at this point.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalZer0*
> 
> I honestly have no idea at this point.


How about the 8.0.0.224 bluetooth suite that includes the wifi drivers, where do you get that from?


----------



## PalZer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> How about the 8.0.0.224 bluetooth suite that includes the wifi drivers, where do you get that from?


That's what was initially provided. In any case, there's a new link for the 8.0.0.224 driver package that doesn't include the Wi-Fi drivers (the actual driver version is 8.0.0.222).
http://www.station-drivers.com/telechargement/atheros/bluetooth/atheros_bluetooth_8.0.0.224-w7-8(www.station-drivers.com).exe


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalZer0*
> 
> That's what was initially provided. In any case, there's a new link for the 8.0.0.224 driver package that doesn't include the Wi-Fi drivers (the actual driver version is 8.0.0.222).
> http://www.station-drivers.com/telechargement/atheros/bluetooth/atheros_bluetooth_8.0.0.224-w7-8(www.station-drivers.com).exe


Oh ok, then I guess the 224 naming of that is just a typo? Have you tried installing that?


----------



## PalZer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh ok, then I guess the 224 naming of that is just a typo? Have you tried installing that?


Yes I did and it installed properly without any issues.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalZer0*
> 
> Yes I did and it installed properly without any issues.


Great, thanks! OP, please update the OP then.


----------



## xxgunnerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalZer0*
> 
> If "iGPU Multi Monitor" isn't enabled in the BIOS, the driver won't install.
> The previous 8.x driver I had installed (I believe it was 8.0.0.220) worked properly. It's just the package that includes the Wi-Fi drivers that isn't working (haven't seen a standalone Bluetooth 8.0.0.224 drver install package).


Do I really need to enable iGPU if I have a dedicated GPU (6950)?


----------



## PalZer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxgunnerxx*
> 
> Do I really need to enable iGPU if I have a dedicated GPU (6950)?


It's necessary if you want to use Virtu (either 1.x or 3.x). Otherwise you can leave it disabled.


----------



## BeefSkull

Hey im trying to update my Intel Management Engine Firmware for my p8z68-v pro, however i cannot figure out a way to do this? What does it do??








More to the point, is it even useful to update this ? ?


----------



## SimpleTech

*What's Changed?*

*4/22:*

Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.71 (6.01.6886)


----------



## Stilez

Hi,

I'm using a P8Z68-V Pro/Gen3 dual booting Win7 and Win8 x64. I'd like to check a few points before my next rebuild.


*BIOS 3603 orom refresh?* The build listed here shows 12.6 intel and other orom refreshes. Is that seen on this forum as the current "considered stable" 3603 orom refresh for my board?

*USB3 firmware v1 or v3?* There's a firmware and driver update listed in this thread (post #1) showing "Asus_USB_3_FW_Update_Tool_v1" and "asmedia_usb3_11.6.4WHQL.exe". But stationdrivers list a more recent firmware v3 update. Which to use?

*AISuite II 1.x or 2.x?* This thread suggests AISuite II v1.02.25 but other threads suggest using Asus suite downloads from Win8 on other boards (eg Crosshair V, Rampage IV Gene) which show Aisuite v2.x (and should work with Win7 as well). Should I keep to v1.x on my board?

*Marvell SATA driver?* Is the driver 1032 listed in this thread good for both Win7 x64 and Win 8 x64? Stationdrivers lists 1.2.0.1036 and firmware 2.2.0.1125b, any good?

*Lucid Virtu or not?* Virtu stopped being updated on Asus' site. Then again many users say it's no use anyway. I don't 'game', and my only possible use of Virtu would be if it helps the HD3000 speed up transcoding or something while the discreet card handles the display. Do I need it? If so which version on their website?
Thanks for any heads-up on these, especially orom/bios/USB3 which affect firmware! Stops me trashing anything before I go ahead


----------



## high1

1. BIOS 3603 is the same BIOS with new RAID ROM inserted instead of the old one. It is safe to use, and recommended if you use RAID.
2.USB firmware is the same, it's just a different GUI, so any of them will do.
3.Not using AI Suite - why do you need it?
4.Do not have Marvell on my P8Z68
5. Lucid Virtu is very, very situational and I do not use it. Use it only if you need it.


----------



## PalZer0

Does anyone have a P8Z68-V Pro 3603 BIOS that has all firmware updated to the latest versions?


----------



## Dunx2011

I dont know if they are the latest but they are certainly recent

http://www.overclock.net/t/1244232/asus-asrock-bioss-with-updated-raid-orom#


----------



## PalZer0

Only the RAID firmware is mentioned there. I know that there's other firmware too (LAN, USB 3.0, Marvell SATA, etc).


----------



## phaseshift

Got a used miv4e, is there anything special I need to once I boot it up the first time?


----------



## malmental

update to the latest BIOS is what I usually do.


----------



## elbubi

Hi guys! I need your expert advise here:

I'm planning to update MEI Firmware and BIOS to latest available, which one do is best to do first? MEI or BIOS?

Kind Regards and thanks in advance!


----------



## L36

18.3 for NIC drivers are out.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> 18.3 for NIC drivers are out.


Yup, you are too late in the news though


----------



## iAmSilvercat

Hi
I have a P8Z68-V Pro GEN3 with 3603 BIOS and a GTX 680 flashed with a UEFI compatible vBIOS. I run Windows 8 and would like to have Ultra Fast Boot but don't see the option in my mobo settings, Am I missing something or is it not supported on this motherboard?
Thanks








Mike


----------



## Chubrock

Hi,
was needing some advice on which bios I should use when upgrading from my current P8Z68 V pro with an i5 2500k to an i7 3770k?and should I flash the bios before I install the new processor?
Thanks,


----------



## PalZer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chubrock*
> 
> Hi,
> was needing some advice on which bios I should use when upgrading from my current P8Z68 V pro with an i5 2500k to an i7 3770k?and should I flash the bios before I install the new processor?
> Thanks,


Flashing the BIOS is at least version 3203 is required for Ivy Bridge CPU support. You should always use the latest BIOS (3603 at the moment) anyway.


----------



## Chubrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalZer0*
> 
> Flashing the BIOS is at least version 3203 is required for Ivy Bridge CPU support. You should always use the latest BIOS (3603 at the moment) anyway.


Thanks PalZer0, so to confirm I will flash the bios first then install the new processor.....also I have done some overclocking on the i5 2500k and I had a friend tell me I should "clear the CMOS" as well?? before the install of the new processor. I dont think so but what do you think?
Thanks again


----------



## PalZer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chubrock*
> 
> Thanks PalZer0, so to confirm I will flash the bios first then install the new processor.....also I have done some overclocking on the i5 2500k and I had a friend tell me I should "clear the CMOS" as well?? before the install of the new processor. I dont think so but what do you think?
> Thanks again


The BIOS won't see the 3770K unless you flash it to a 3xxx BIOS. Also, from my experience, flashing the BIOS clears the CPU overclock settings when done through the EZ Flash tool in the BIOS menu.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iAmSilvercat*
> 
> Hi
> I have a P8Z68-V Pro GEN3 with 3603 BIOS and a GTX 680 flashed with a UEFI compatible vBIOS. I run Windows 8 and would like to have Ultra Fast Boot but don't see the option in my mobo settings, Am I missing something or is it not supported on this motherboard?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


update.?


----------



## Chubrock

thanks flashed to the new bios and installed my i7 3770k runs 20 C hotter than my i5







without overclocking no I have to figure how to get this down.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chubrock*
> 
> thanks flashed to the new bios and installed my i7 3770k runs 20 C hotter than my i5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without overclocking no I have to figure how to get this down.


check your thermal paste application as well..


----------



## bern43

Having trouble updating my NIC drivers on my z-68 board. Any tips? Ran the self-executable file and everything looked like it installed fine. But the driver version is still the old one after a re-boot. Intel driver utility actually shows the driver as being current, even though its not 18.3.


----------



## bodean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> Having trouble updating my NIC drivers on my z-68 board. Any tips? Ran the self-executable file and everything looked like it installed fine. But the driver version is still the old one after a re-boot. Intel driver utility actually shows the driver as being current, even though its not 18.3.


Uninstall it from control panel / device manager first?


----------



## Grof Luigi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> Having trouble updating my NIC drivers on my z-68 board. Any tips? Ran the self-executable file and everything looked like it installed fine. But the driver version is still the old one after a re-boot. Intel driver utility actually shows the driver as being current, even though its not 18.3.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bodean*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> Having trouble updating my NIC drivers on my z-68 board. Any tips? Ran the self-executable file and everything looked like it installed fine. But the driver version is still the old one after a re-boot. Intel driver utility actually shows the driver as being current, even though its not 18.3.
> 
> 
> 
> Uninstall it from control panel / device manager first?
Click to expand...

18.3 is the version of the full "suite" of Intel Network Connections software (I'll call it 'the Suite' from now on). Within it, the individual NIC drivers have their own version and are often not updated between revisions of the Suite.

For example, for my board (Asus P8Z68 V non-pro) the last version jump of the actual NIC driver was from Suite 17.4 to Suite 18.1. All the versions inbetween contained the same NIC driver as 17.4.

How do I know this? I download the full Suite, unpack it and compare the .sys and .inf files to what I already have. If they are the same, I don't install it.

Oh, and of course I always install the driver only through Device Manager. I don't have use for any of the features of the Suite and I don't like bloat.

And, Z68 (or the NICs it includes) is getting quite old, so it's understandable that it's not getting updates quite often.

GL


----------



## barcode71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cybrnook*
> 
> USB3.0 Firmware Flash.zip 301k .zip file
> 
> 
> OK, inside of the zip file you will have a folder with a few files in it.
> 
> extract the folder and place it somewhere easy to get to. Navigate to that patch via CMD and do a quick 'dir' to make sure you see the files in command line.
> 
> I included a txt file inside with instructions, but the basics of how it will work are:
> 
> -get current info-
> 
> W200FW35.exe /srom 4
> Type this to get your current USB3.0 hardware addresses. They will be in the form of 0x-00-00, take note of them as we will need that to flash them in the next step.
> 
> -how to flash-
> 
> W200FW35.exe /srom 4 /write xxx.mem cfg.ini /address 0X-00-00
> Type this to flash your firmware replacing xxx.mem with your firmware (I have included 4020.mem) and replace 0x-00-00 with your hardware address you got in step 1. Inside of the folder I have included a file called 4020.mem, this is the latest firmware for the on-board USB 3.0 controllers. You want to keep everything in the same folder so you don't have to path out each individual file, you can just address it directly.
> 
> Let me know if this is unclear.


Thank you for the instructions!

Successfully updated driver and firmware!

Driver: 2.1.39.0
Firmware: 4021

Have yet to see the performance difference but hope it'll stop BSODing my external Lian Li EX-503 enclosure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grof Luigi*
> 
> 18.3 is the version of the full "suite" of Intel Network Connections software (I'll call it 'the Suite' from now on). Within it, the individual NIC drivers have their own version and are often not updated between revisions of the Suite.
> 
> For example, for my board (Asus P8Z68 V non-pro) the last version jump of the actual NIC driver was from Suite 17.4 to Suite 18.1. All the versions inbetween contained the same NIC driver as 17.4.
> 
> How do I know this? I download the full Suite, unpack it and compare the .sys and .inf files to what I already have. If they are the same, I don't install it.
> 
> Oh, and of course I always install the driver only through Device Manager. I don't have use for any of the features of the Suite and I don't like bloat.
> 
> And, Z68 (or the NICs it includes) is getting quite old, so it's understandable that it's not getting updates quite often.
> 
> GL


Exactly, I have a P8Z68 Deluxe board and my last Intel NIC update was v16.8, the driver version was 11.15.16

With 18.3 the driver version is 12.6.45


----------



## elbubi

Hello everybody.

I'm planning to flash the ME Firmware inr order to update it (running 8.0.2.1410 atm), and saw that version 9 is out, does anyone know if is compatible with Z68 chipset or the latest we can flash is 8.x firmware?

Regards and thanks in advance.


----------



## Grof Luigi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbubi*
> 
> Hello everybody.
> 
> I'm planning to flash the ME Firmware inr order to update it (running 8.0.2.1410 atm), and saw that version 9 is out, does anyone know if is compatible with Z68 chipset or the latest we can flash is 8.x firmware?
> 
> Regards and thanks in advance.


I think *firmware* 8.1.40.1416 is the latest for Z68, while *driver* can be 9.x (but it would be completely unnecessary IMHO).

GL


----------



## elbubi

Thanks for your help Luigi.

Found this regarding ME 9.X:

FW MEI 9.5 for mobile devices!
FW MEI 9.0 to 8 series motherboards with chipsets (Hasvell)
FW MEI 8.1 for motherboards with 6/7 series chipsets (Sandy / Ivy)

Still trying to figure out how to flash ME firmware and Gbe firmware, getting errors and don't know why...


----------



## elbubi

Flash Succesful!!!









Updated BIOS to v3603, ME FW to v8.1.40.1416 and Gbe FW to v1.5


----------



## boyka82

Hello everyone this is my first post here,
I decided to use this forum with the hope someone can help me ...

So I have two usb3 controllers on my Maximus IV Extreme Z (µPD720200A) and I would like to update the firmware of both, but the firmware updater says: *"Plural host controller detected"*
then I read that someone posted here a solution (*post # 1139*)

My chip is currently with firmware version 4.0.1.5.0.2 and I would like to update it
for version 4.0.2.1.0.3

I don't know messing with the command prompt, the only thing I found so far
was the firmware version and their addresses, with this commands:

C:\uPD720200_uPD720200A_FW_Updater\W200FW35.exe /srom ?
C:\uPD720200_uPD720200A_FW_Updater\W200FW35.exe /srom 4

*Here you can see my command prompt with all information*


*Anyway as you can see my bus addresses are 0x08 and 0x09*
Bus: 0x08 Device: 0x00 Function 0x00
Bus: 0x09 Device: 0x00 Function 0x00

*So I type this commands to do the update:*
C:\uPD720200_uPD720200A_FW_Updater\W200FW35.exe /srom 4 /
write F402103.mem cfg.ini /address 08-00-00

C:\uPD720200_uPD720200A_FW_Updater\W200FW35.exe /srom 4 /
write F402103.mem cfg.ini /address 09-00-00

However I get the following message error: *Update SROM Image error (-41)*


What I'm doing wrong?

**EDIT: Never mind I've managed to solve the problem, my trouble was in commands ...
Finally I did the firmware update!*


----------



## boyka82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbubi*
> 
> Flash Succesful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated BIOS to v3603, ME FW to v8.1.40.1416 and Gbe FW to v1.5


Hi elbubi,
how have you done to update your ME FW and Gbe FW?

I ask because I don't know how to do it and I can't open the link from the first page
(How-to Update Intel ME Firmware)

*Here is all the information the data of my Mobo:*


----------



## elbubi

@boyka82

Glad to hear you solved the usb3 firmware update issue. I bet your mistake was calling the update from other folder instead of adressing it directly from updater folder.

Regarding ME and GBE update, I uploaded you the tools I've gathered and used to succesfully flash them. I put DOS and Win64 files, I advice you to choose DOS method, it is always a bit more reliable. (Download here)

It is very very simple, just format a usb pen drive with dos boot files, copy ME and GBE folders to it, and then:

0. Boot from USB stick.
1. Enter ME folder, and execute "flash.bat"
2. Shut down system and restart.
3. Boot once again from usb stick.
4. Enter GBE golder, and execute "flash.bat"
5. Shut down system and restart.
6. Voila, ME and GBE have been updated to latest version!

If you choose win64 method it is basically the same, just execute and elevated command prompt with administrator privileges, disable all antivirus software, and proceed with "flash.bat", shut down, restart, etc, etc, etc,

Glad to assist you if you need any more help.

Regards and good luck!


----------



## Aesthethc

Hi guys, my friend has a Z68- V Le board and his board wont flash to any new/recent BIOS... it says it is not a valid UEFI BIOS? I dont understand, i tried renaming the bios to something small too and it wouldnt work (google told me to do this :l )
And when we set his offset, +0.005 sets his vcore all the way up to 1.37v (why is it like that?) I fried his 2500k with this motherboard and faulty BIOS offset (had to RMA... long story).... because his offset shot his vcore WAY higher than it needed it to be. We were only setting it even to +0.100 and his vcore shot up to 1.65 ?!?!? Is there any way to flash this to a new BIOS???


----------



## elbubi

Have you tried downloading newest bios from official website and flashing it through built-in BIOS EZ flash utility?

Regards!

PS: Offset can be very tricky sometimes, it may even need to be set to - values instead of + in order not to fry the cpu.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbubi*
> 
> Have you tried downloading newest bios from official website and flashing it through built-in BIOS EZ flash utility?
> 
> Regards!
> 
> PS: Offset can be very tricky sometimes, it may even need to be set to - values instead of + in order not to fry the cpu.


I did this exactly using built in BIOS EZ Flash Utility and it says that it is not a supported UEFI BIOS. Which is complete BS because its downloaded straight from the ASUS website. I have downloaded 10+ BIOS and none of them will flash. There must be something wrong with the flashing software or something..... however this motherboard flashes.... there is something wrong with that.

I have the Z68-V Pro (a couple models up from the LE version my friend has) and mine flashes to a new BIOS with no problem. I dont know why his wont.


----------



## boyka82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbubi*
> 
> @boyka82
> 
> Glad to hear you solved the usb3 firmware update issue. I bet your mistake was calling the update from other folder instead of adressing it directly from updater folder.
> 
> Regarding ME and GBE update, I uploaded you the tools I've gathered and used to succesfully flash them. I put DOS and Win64 files, I advice you to choose DOS method, it is always a bit more reliable. (Download here)
> 
> It is very very simple, just format a usb pen drive with dos boot files, copy ME and GBE folders to it, and then:
> 
> 0. Boot from USB stick.
> 1. Enter ME folder, and execute "flash.bat"
> 2. Shut down system and restart.
> 3. Boot once again from usb stick.
> 4. Enter GBE golder, and execute "flash.bat"
> 5. Shut down system and restart.
> 6. Voila, ME and GBE have been updated to latest version!
> 
> If you choose win64 method it is basically the same, just execute and elevated command prompt with administrator privileges, disable all antivirus software, and proceed with "flash.bat", shut down, restart, etc, etc, etc,
> 
> Glad to assist you if you need any more help.
> 
> Regards and good luck!


Hi elbubi,
Thank you for helping me mate!
Now I have some questions I would like to see clarified...

1- My board is a Maximus IV Extreme Z, *the update method that you advise me is compatible with any board?*

2- My Gbe version (as you can check in my image above) is *v1.3*, and my ME version is *v8.0.2.1410*
now my real question is: *can I make this two firmware updates to the latest versions? or it has to be gradual?*

3- The tools that you sent me containing the latest versions avaiable for Gbe and ME FW?
I usually consult Station Drivers Website, and there the last version available of ME for my mobo is *v8.1.30.1350*
I noticed the version that you updated your ME was *v8.1.40.1416 this is the version that you included in the tools that you sent me*?
*If so can I upgrade to this version without problems, they are fully compatible with my mobo*?

4- You advice me to choose DOS method, however I have never used the MS-Dos, *how can I create a bootable USB drive under MS-DOS?*
I discovered this tool can I use it to follow the method you have given me?
*Can you clarify me the proper way to complete this step?*

Oh and thanks once again for replying in detail step by step on how to proceed with the update,
unfortunately I do not have enough knowledge to move forward.
*I apologize for so many questions but I just want make sure I don't break my board.*
I'm glad to "found you here" to help me to solve these doubts.
I'll make progress


----------



## elbubi

@boyka

1- The ME update is not compatble with "any" board but it is compatible with your board. Regarding Gbe firmware it is compatible with your board too, with one consideration: Your MB has a dual NIC configuration (82579V & 82583V), this update is intended for the 82579V NIC only ( It's the one to use if you just have a single LAN). Summing up: Yes, you can do both updates cause they are compatible with your mobo.

2- Yes, in this case (from 8.x to 8.x and from 1.x to 1.x) you can update directly to those newest versions.

3- The last version of '8 series ME nowadays is the one I sent you (8.1.40.1416), you can check it at StationDrivers (not on your mobo section but on intel chipset section, which is always up-to-date). Again yes, they are compatible with your board.

4- You can use that smooth tool to accomplish usb boot-up, just use it as in this image:



5- Glad to help you, please post back your results.

Regards and good luck!!!


----------



## boyka82

@elbubi

I just updated GBE and ME Fw
I used win64 method, as you explained in your post

*GBE> v1.5*
*ME> v8.1.30.1350*



Anyway if you say in step 3 that v8.1.40.1416 is the latest firmware and is compatible with my board so I'll upgrade to that version

When I installed the firmware for the Gbe and restarted the computer has appeared to me the installation of the network device 82579V,
then I check the network connections and appear's arranged differently ...

Before the upgrade I had Local Area Connection 1 and 2 I think ... I'm not sure,
and now appears Local Area Connection 2 and 4 ... but everything is working properly!
If you want you can see here

I didn't know the 82579V t's the one to use if we just have a single LAN, that's my case so I'll change it. Because I always had it connected on the 82583V ...

I'm sorry to have given you work and have made the process in the simplest way


----------



## elbubi

New device number is normal and expected, since os detects the update device as a new device, and gaves it a new identification number.

Anyway, you can return to previous device number if you want, it's a little tricky but its doable. Let me know if you want and I give you the steps to do it. It has absolutely no impact on funcionality, just device's name.

Good to hear from your success!!!

Regards!


----------



## boyka82

it is a bit strange because I have the device number as Local Area Connection 2 and 4
and now in the device manager appears 82579V *#2* as you can see here

Is there any way to remove the *#2* from description and change
local area connections number's for previous one's?

Oh and I've done the ME update for version *v8.1.40.1416*

It could be just me but I feel the computer is strange after I updated to this latest version...

By the way it's worth installing the MEI drivers?
I never installed this software anyway....

Cheers!


----------



## elbubi

*Removing "#2" from device name*:

_Go to Control Panel => System and Maintenance => System => Advanced System Settings => Environment Variables and create a new "System variable" called:

"devmgr_show_nonpresent_devices" with a value of "1"

Then reopen the device manager, and select View / Show Hidden Devices

You will now be able to see both #1 and #2, remove (Uninstall) both of them, reboot your PC, windows should find the hardware again, provide it with the drivers and voilà => no more #2!._

*MEI Drivers*
It is highly advisable to update MEI drivers, just download Pack Version 9.5.10.1652 WHQL from here

Regards!


----------



## boyka82

*So summarizing:*

*GBE => v1.5* Done
*ME => v8.1.40.1416* Done
*Removing "# 2" from device name =>* Done (all came back as it was before)

*Next Step: Install MEI Drivers*
(not sure what they are for... but if you say it is highly Advisable to install them then I'll do it)

I'm glad to have found this forum but mainly to found you *elbubi*
that helped me to do this whole process with excellent guides!

Just wanted to say thanks for the useful info provided and links.
Thank you so so so much!

Regards my friend!









**EDIT:*
Just out of curiosity if in the future I update my bios I have to perform all these steps again?
My bios version is v3510 (second last) the latest version is v3603...
I just don't update it yet because I have read in ROG Fórum it has some bugs.
(The guy who created the thread got the same mobo that I have)


----------



## elbubi

Glad you're doing well with the updates









Little hint bout update MEI software, don't install the whole bloatware suite, just go to device manager, find "Intel management interface" device under "system", and choose to manually update drivers and point to downloaded update folder, it will update drivers and nothing else.

Regarding BIOS, you will only need to update BIOS, ME and GBE will remain updated, no need to flash them again. (luckily my mobo model it does not have that memory voltage bug, on the contrary, it had help me regain stability)

Thanks for your kind words, hope you enjoy your fully updated rig


----------



## boyka82

@elbubi

Just another thing









I started the computer with my second bios chip (chip #2, bios V1004, *ME v7.1.10.1065*)

I tried to update the GBE (v1.5) and I can do it.
But I can't update the ME of this chip, I get to do everything right but I get error!

It's because I have the ME version 7 on it? It Should be an intermediate step?
Is there any flash tool to can update from ME v7 to ME v8?

Probably if I updating the second bios chip, he updating ME firmware too ...
But I don't want to update the second chip bios, lets say is my Backup bios!

I just want update ME firmware for latest version is that possible?
Can you explain this like the previous method?
If you know of course


----------



## elbubi

If it is your backuo BIOS, I suggest you just leave it like that, the most stock possible. Error updating ME is because it has 7.x version installed, you need full rom to take it to v8, not just update file. The safest way to step up ME version it with full bios update.

Cheers!


----------



## boyka82

Ok I realized the message, but I updated Gbe from bios #2 for version v1.5 is no way for downgrade?
Because I updated to version v1.5 but I forgot to backup the version that was previously installed that version v1.3?
Can I let it be as it is, it will not cause a problem? Or is it better to downgrade?

Thank you for all your wise advices my friend!


----------



## elbubi

When I get home tonight I will upload v1.3


----------



## boyka82

Ok thank you









Another question I can make Gbe downgrade for version v1.3 and keep the driver from
MEI Drivers Installed? Because the driver it is the latest version ...

Now I'm thinking if I entering on the same OS (in The same Hard Disk) even with different bios
the driver will always remains the same, right?

Or maybe instead of downgrading the Gbe I can optionally re-flash the bios #2
(with the same bios version v1004) and then return to the original Gbe ...
I don't if this is possible is just a guess


----------



## elbubi

Here you have Gbe v1.3. Just execute the same procedure you made to update to v1.5.

82579 Gbe v1.3.zip 232k .zip file


Reflashing Bios v1004 will unlikely override Gbe version back to v1.3, but can't assure that.

MEI driver version is OS related, so no matter what you do on bios/me/gbe, version will always be the one installed on windows.

Regards and good luck!


----------



## boyka82

elbubi thanks again

Just one more thing do you know what are the command lines to back up the
*Gbe and ME Fw* before upgrading? For knowing how to do it for the next time?

Cheers!


----------



## elbubi

*ME* => FWUpdLcl64 -save backupme.bin
*Gbe* => fptw64 -GBE -D backupgbe.bin


----------



## bodean

Keep alive


----------



## amarsigny

Hello

I desperately looking for help and i hope i will be able to find it here 

I have a p8z68-v pro card that was originally with stockfirmware 0801.
I'm using 2 * 2To WD in Raid O with the onboard intel raid controller

Two days ago, i've updated the bios to the latest firmware (3603), everything went fine, but after the reboot, the raid wasn't working anymore (status failed)
Boths drives are correctly identified in the bios, but in the raid, only one of them is detected as a member of the raid 0.
For the other one, it's detected as non-raid disk

After some researchs , i've found that this is apparently due to an issue from intel rapid storage technology: the version above 11 has some incompatibilty with chipset z68 and raid.

I've tried to downgrade the bios to stock version but it keep telling me that the version is outdated.

Do you think it could work? Is it possible to downgrade the intel rapid storage technology rom (i'm currently at version 112.0.1527) and recover my raid 0?

Thanks in advance for your help

Alex


----------



## mariotme

Guys can somone please upload or guide me on where to find the latest drivers for my Maximus IV Extreme-Z mobo for Win8 x64?
All links are down in the OP as you all might already know








Thanks in advance


----------



## mariotme

Anyone please?
Having nasty reboots/issues on windows 8 with the current beta drivers on Asus website


----------



## Nagamayasi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> *P8Z68 Deluxe*


Thislatest version ?

my Rig

i5 2500k
Asus P8z68 Deluxe

************************************************************
Chipset software consists of what?
i5 2500K + Asus P8Z68 Deluxe, what should I look for in a chipset download software?
I know only a "2nd generation" only.

"************************************************* ***********
* Product: Intel (R) Chipset Device Software
* Release: Production Version
* Version: 9.4.0.1026
* Target PCH / Chipset: Xeon (R) processor E3-1200 v3, Intel (R) Core processor 4th Gen
* Intel (R) 8 Series, C220 Series
* Date: August 08, 2013 "

whether the chipset software for my motherboard?


----------



## elbubi

New ME firmware and MEI drivers versions available (8.1.50.1456 & 9.5.14.1724). Installed both of them without any issues.

Regards!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbubi*
> 
> New ME firmware and MEI drivers versions available (8.1.50.1456 & 9.5.14.1724). Installed both of them without any issues.
> 
> Regards!


Where did you get 9.5.14.1724?


----------



## elbubi

Station-Drivers


----------



## davidm71

Anyone know how to stabilize high memory overclocks? I'm running at 2133 mhz on my ram and having intermittent usb disconnects I believe may be related. I turned down the frequency to 1600 but the xmp profile is still active. Not sure if the Z68 Deluxe has a nb or vtt settings ?

Thank you.


----------



## bodean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbubi*
> 
> New ME firmware and MEI drivers versions available (8.1.50.1456 & 9.5.14.1724). Installed both of them without any issues.
> 
> Regards!


Thanks. Wish this thread/first post would get updated again for users.

BTW, how do you update the FW? I downloaded and extracted it, not sure what command to run to update.


----------



## Pupo

Any updates on Z68 boards and Win8 fast boot? Does anyone have some information regarding this? Tnx


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bodean*
> 
> BTW, how do you update the FW? I downloaded and extracted it, not sure what command to run to update.


Look here: http://www.win-raid.com/t171f39-Intel-Management-Engine-Drivers-Firmware-and-Tools.html


----------



## bodean

Which Intel RST and Intel MEI version do I want for Windows 8.1?
So many listed on station-drivers unsure which to get.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bodean*
> 
> Which Intel RST and Intel MEI version do I want for Windows 8.1?


Nobody else than you knows, what you *want*.


----------



## bodean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Nobody else than you knows, what you *want*.


I want to be running the latest/stable version that works in windows 8.1


----------



## Luckbad

Asus recently updated their support section with Windows 8.1 updates.

Updated to everything for my board (P8Z68-V Pro/Gen3) using Windows 8.1 x64 using their official updates and things are running extremely well.

As obsessed as I am with the bleeding edge, it's really nice knowing when you're running on something rock solid sometimes.

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8Z68V_PROGEN3/#support > Drivers & Tools > Windows 8.1 (64 or 32 bit)

Current versions as of today:

BIOS: 3603
Chipset: Management Engine Interface V9.5.10.1658
Audio: Realtek Audio Driver V6.0.1.7023
VGA: Intel Graphics Accelerator Driver V10.18.10.3262 OR Intel Graphics Accelerator Driver V9.17.10.3223
LAN: Intel LAN Driver V18.5.54.0
Utilities: ASUS USB 3.0 Boost V1.05.15 (if you hate yourself, AI_SuiteII V.2.00.12 is available as well, but i just use the USB 3.0 Boost)
SATA: Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver software V12.8.0.1016


----------



## fauqto

Nice to see Asus provide a little support for our "old" boards, but understandably still not the most current versions as Asus isn't going to validate every new driver/firmware that is compatible with our boards, only a select few and usually slightly older versions.

Not trying to bash anyone's opinion and I'm sure most people here are aware, but for those who don't know yet and _are_ obsessed with the bleeding edge and don't mind using "unapproved" files, Station still has more current versions of pretty much everything listed on Asus' page(except the 3603 bios, it is the same). Plus up to date Asmedia USB firmware, Intel Lan firmware and MEI firmware.

I experiment with every new release I can get and my system has never ran better than current. Of course they are not all Asus validated, possibly beta, possibly unstable, works perfect for me but ymmv, not WHQL etc etc...


----------



## Nagamayasi

HELP....HELP............

this my pc :

i5 2500k
*ASUS P8z68 Deluxe*
8GB ram
msi gtx 760 tf 2gb



*1. Do I need to update Intel ME Firmware Asus P8Z68 Deluxe?
2 What effect / function of intel ME Frimware?
3. Should I update Intel ME firmware to the version number for my motherboard?*


----------



## benjamen50

1. This is optional you do not need to upgrade the Intel Management Engine.
2. Intel Management Engine is one component of Intel's VPRO remote access technology. This is basically for server related stuff anyway. You'd need a Intel Core i(Series) VPRO model of the CPU which you 99% will most likely not have, so this function would be useless for you.
3. By the way, when you install the Intel Management Engine Interface. I think this updates the firmware of the version shown in the BIOS for you. You can go ahead if you want, but at your own risk.


----------



## alancsalt

Not just for servers any more. They've integrated it into the newer desktops, for IIRC, remote management and possibly a few other reasons.


----------



## fauqto

I've been told by that Ulrich guy over @Asus that one reason we see it on these boards, is that the software overclocking and voltage control in AI Suite (if you use it) rely on MEI somehow as well.


----------



## benjamen50

Funny thing is that aren't vpro CPUs required to even use MEI, looks like it isn't in this case now.


----------



## skilly

I was just lucky enough to inherit a Maximus IV Extreme-Z board. Cannot wait to fire this baby up!! But it has those famous USB 3 issues that have been haunting this board for a while.

I read this thread along with a bunch of Google searches. I cannot find a solid answer, if its faulty drivers or faulty board.. Some people says its definitely the board and some say its fixable with drivers and maybe a flash?

My question is should I RMA this board before installing it? Or do you think its an issue I should just deal with?

Or is there a definite fix that I somehow missed somewhere?

The person I got the board from tried the driver fix (only once) but no luck, BIOS is latest, all drivers are from this site. But he didn't go too deep into trying to fix it cause he just got the Rampage black.. He just dealt with the usb 3 issues while he had it..

Any feedback is appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## speedlever

I am rebuilding a system that uses a P8Z68V mobo and was running 0902 BIOS. I got the updated BIOS (3603) from the link in this thread, and after installing a new SSD (256GB Sammy 840 Pro) and installing Win7/64, I updated the BIOS via a USB/2 FAT stick . The update was successful, but now when I reboot, I can't get past the American Megatrends splash screen where it says to press F1. I've tried different USB2 ports on the rear but no change. I also cleared CMOS using the CLRTC jumper.

Here's as far as I can get:


Any suggestions? I'm stumped.


----------



## speedlever

Issue resolved with a new BIOS chip. Seems the P67/Z68 boards for SB chips that get updated to an IB capable BIOS require a double flash.
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20120521072258725&board_id=1&model=P8P67+DELUXE&page=1&SLanguage=en-us

Never expected that! So I killed my original BIOS chip doing a single flash and then trying to troubleshoot the issue.


----------



## elbubi

Thanks for sharing that info *speedlever*


----------



## kevindd992002

I remember coderush telling me before to stick with ME7 if I only use Win7 as it is more stable. Is that still applicable today? Or should I just upgrade my BIOS to the latest 3603 (I'm still using the initial release 0301) and have ME8 as well?


----------



## elbubi

I've been using 3603 & ME8.1 with W7 since 6 months, can't be more stable. I used to had BSODs once in a while but since updating those two neved had once again.

Regards!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbubi*
> 
> I've been using 3603 & ME8.1 with W7 since 6 months, can't be more stable. I used to had BSODs once in a while but since updating those two neved had once again.
> 
> Regards!


Are you OC'ing though?


----------



## elbubi

Yes, I now have a mild overclock on mi 2600k @4.5Ghz (stock RAM @2133). Rock solid.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbubi*
> 
> Yes, I now have a mild overclock on mi 2600k @4.5Ghz (stock RAM @2133). Rock solid.


Great. Did you notice any ill effects when you were using 0301?


----------



## elbubi

Yes, some cold boot issues (1 every 40/50 starts aprox.) and random bsod once in a while.

Since updating to 3603 and ME 8.1.51 (also GBE 1.5), neved had once again.

Nevertheless, offset auto voltage is still malfunctioning here (not big deal though, using fixed offset)

Regards!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbubi*
> 
> Yes, some cold boot issues (1 every 40/50 starts aprox.) and random bsod once in a while.
> 
> Since updating to 3603 and ME 8.1.51 (also GBE 1.5), neved had once again.
> 
> Nevertheless, offset auto voltage is still malfunctioning here (not big deal though, using fixed offset)
> 
> Regards!


Oh ok. Did you get the latest ME at station-drivers and GBE 1.5 from Intel?


----------



## elbubi

I don't remember now, but the sources were stationdrivers and asus rog forums.

I still have the files if you want them.

Cheers!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbubi*
> 
> I don't remember now, but the sources were stationdrivers and asus rog forums.
> 
> I still have the files if you want them.
> 
> Cheers!


Oh ok. No, I can probably find them myself but hey thanks anyway. Are you sure you're on the latest ME firm though?


----------



## elbubi




----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbubi*


Oh ok, yeah I just double checked station drivers and that is indeed the latest ME8 firm. ME9 and ME9.5 are not applicable for Z68 chipset boards, right?


----------



## elbubi

FW MEI 9.5 for mobile devices
FW MEI 9.0 for motherboards with 8 series chipsets (Haswell)
FW MEI 8.1 for motherboards with 6/7 series chipsets (Sandy / Ivy)


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbubi*
> 
> FW MEI 9.5 for mobile devices
> FW MEI 9.0 for motherboards with 8 series chipsets (Haswell)
> FW MEI 8.1 for motherboards with 6/7 series chipsets (Sandy / Ivy)


Yeah, thanks!


----------



## elbubi

New ME firmware available


----------



## Nagamayasi

ASUS P8Z68 Deluxe Q-code help
1. when i starter the computer (power on) and log on to my windows 8.1 q code show "40"
2. when i restart my windows 8.1 and log on to my windows 8.1 Q-code show "AO"
================================================== ==
please help this normal?


----------



## elbubi

New Official BIOS!
Quote:


> P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 BIOS 3703
> Improve system stability.


http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8Z68V_PROGEN3/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbubi*
> 
> New Official BIOS!
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8Z68V_PROGEN3/HelpDesk_Download/


I heard that the BIOS version 3703 for the P8Z68-V/GEN3 is very good but is there a corresponding update for the P8Z68-V/GEN3 only? I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## ThaSpacePope

Anyone tried 3703 yet? My warranty expired last month and I fear the consequences!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I heard that the BIOS version 3703 for the P8Z68-V/GEN3 is very good but is there a corresponding update for the P8Z68-V/GEN3 only? I can't find it anywhere.


BUMP!


----------



## ThaSpacePope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaSpacePope*
> 
> Anyone tried 3703 yet? My warranty expired last month and I fear the consequences!


Well I upgraded to 3703 two weekends ago and haven't had any problems. I had to reconfigure everything of course but no degradation in performance or random reboots, etc. 10 days in and I recommend it. Hopefully it fixes my one a month random reboot issue related to my 7970 amd drivers.


----------



## Methodical

Curious. What would be the next logical Asus MB upgrade from the P8Z68-V Pro if you are using i7 2600k? I need more USB 3.0 and want/need more SATA 6Gb/s port(s) for additional SSD drives. So, what would be a good Asus board that I can pretty much disconnect this board and reconnect the new one? I game and use my pc for photo editing. I'm currently running 680 sli, but waiting on a 980 FTW and my get a 2nd 980.

Thanks...Al


----------



## davidm71

I would go with the x99 deluxe board if I was to upgrade. There aren't too many choices to use the 2600k again..


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> I would go with the x99 deluxe board if I was to upgrade. There aren't too many choices to use the 2600k again..


Yeah, I've noticed that there are not many MB for this CPU. It seems if I go with a new MB, I have to buy another CPU. Which CPU would you recommend?


----------



## ThaSpacePope

Just buy a USB 3.0 hub and a PCI-E sata controller card.

The difference between a 2600k ad a 4770k is so tiny its laughable that intel has improved almost nothing in what, over 4 years?


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaSpacePope*
> 
> Just buy a USB 3.0 hub and a PCI-E sata controller card.
> 
> The difference between a 2600k ad a 4770k is so tiny its laughable that intel has improved almost nothing in what, over 4 years?


Interesting, never thought about those. Will the Sata controller card affect the speed of the other PCI-e use by the GPU's? Can you recommend any good ones?

So, why do lots of people upgrade to the i7 4770k and other higher tiered CPUs if there's not much improvement? Are there some other gains to be had?

Update: Ultimately, I am going to have to upgrade my MB to get all that I need, but this may be a temporary fix until then because I plan to wait to see what the new CPUs bring to the market.

Thanks...Al


----------



## elbubi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaSpacePope*
> 
> Well I upgraded to 3703 two weekends ago and haven't had any problems. I had to reconfigure everything of course but no degradation in performance or random reboots, etc. 10 days in and I recommend it. Hopefully it fixes my one a month random reboot issue related to my 7970 amd drivers.


I also updated to 3703 today.

So far so good, tested OC and everythins looks normal/stable. Hope the random black screen after wake-up (1 every 100 aprox.) goes definetely away with this updated version.

Cheers to all!


----------



## Methodical

2 Questions. Note: I have the i7 2600K cpu if that helps any.

1. Does this MB support DDR3 2400 memory sticks? The specs list these: DDR3 2200(O.C.)/2133(O.C.)/1866(O.C.)/1600/1333/1066 MHz, however, the MB's BIOS shows 2400 as listed option to choose from when selecting the RAM.

2. Currently I have DDR3 1600, what benefit would I gain if go with a DDR3 2133 or 2400 (if it supports it)?

Specifically, can I use the G.Skill 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 PC3-19200 2400MHz TridentX Series CL10 (10-12-12-31) Dual Channel kit (F3-2400C10D-16GTX) on this MB? I know the latency is not the best, so I've been looking at the G.Skill 16GB 1600 and 1866 with a latency of 7 & 8, respectively. So which would be the better memory, larger MHz (higher latency) or smaller MHz (lower latency). I Know there's some give and take.

Thanks...Al

Update: Disregard. I did a bit more research to get a better understanding of RAM and latency. I purchased the G. Skill 1866 L 8 ram, which seems to be that sweet spot from some of the tests I've viewed. These are a bit better than what I currently have 1600 L 9 - these will take up refuge in my other computer (ended up selling them for more than paid).


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbubi*
> 
> I also updated to 3703 today.
> 
> So far so good, tested OC and everythins looks normal/stable. Hope the random black screen after wake-up (1 every 100 aprox.) goes definetely away with this updated version.
> 
> Cheers to all!


That's strange. Asus site shows 3603 as being the latest.

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8Z68V_PRO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## elbubi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> That's strange. Asus site shows 3603 as being the latest.
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8Z68V_PRO/HelpDesk_Download/


Mine is P8Z68-V PRO/*GEN3*









http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8Z68V_PROGEN3/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbubi*
> 
> Mine is P8Z68-V PRO/*GEN3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8Z68V_PROGEN3/HelpDesk_Download/


Alrighty then.


----------



## elbubi

NEW BIOS









_*P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 BIOS 3802
Fix RTC function failed issue.*_


----------



## davidm71

Seems like Asus didnt care much for us gen 1 owners. Still can't boot in uefi mode with my P8z68 deluxe! Wonder if any bios modules can be transplanted into a gen 1 board from gen 2??


----------



## MythTFLfan29

Hey I posted over in the Maximus iv gene owners club but was wondering what the latest MEI driver is for the z68 gene-z board for windows 7? I've heard to stay within the 7.1.xxxx side of things since I've heard the 8.1.xxxx are mainly for windows 8, but any help would be appreciated. Thanks for your help.


----------



## huzzug

Maybe someone here could help:
The system in my sig has been running fine for 5+ hrs, and I get a shut down and after reboot says that power surge was detected and hence shutdown. I haven't overclocked and my cpu & gpu's are running stock. In the BIOS, I notice the 12v line reads 14-15.xxx v. Now, what do you guys recommend I do ?? Is it the PSU, the motherboard or anything else cause it ??


----------



## psikofunkster

Wow a new bios after all these years? weird....and one released last year also. mmm

I don' t know if i should update, the main problem i have had through all these years is sometimes my microsoft ergonomic keyboard 4000 is not recognized (USB), i have already bought like 4 in all these years and stil have the same issue.

I don't want to unfix my pc...

BTW does anybody know the latest IRST version included on the latest bios 3802 for p8z68 Pro/Gen3?

The latest IRST version that i've been running since 2012 is version 11.2 (assertion error in all the newest)


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Maybe someone here could help:
> The system in my sig has been running fine for 5+ hrs, and I get a shut down and after reboot says that power surge was detected and hence shutdown. I haven't overclocked and my cpu & gpu's are running stock. In the BIOS, I notice the 12v line reads 14-15.xxx v. Now, what do you guys recommend I do ?? Is it the PSU, the motherboard or anything else cause it ??


I got the system back up, but the system now automatically overclocks itself to bclk 103 & ratio to 43. Even bios reset does not help. Using system even for regular office work now causes overheating and crashes. Anyone how I could solve this ??


----------



## psikofunkster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbubi*
> 
> NEW BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 BIOS 3802
> Fix RTC function failed issue.*_


Well i just updated to latest bios version, it's a pity IRST version on BIOS is still the same, 11.2 after all these years Asus should have updated that too...


----------



## psikofunkster

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Maybe someone here could help:
> The system in my sig has been running fine for 5+ hrs, and I get a shut down and after reboot says that power surge was detected and hence shutdown. I haven't overclocked and my cpu & gpu's are running stock. In the BIOS, I notice the 12v line reads 14-15.xxx v. Now, what do you guys recommend I do ?? Is it the PSU, the motherboard or anything else cause it ??


I'm not an expert but do you have the latest bios? (the one released this year?), if you do, this issue you have is recent? cause maybe the culprit is the new bios...

Update: My bad, your mobo is not Gen 3 so no new bios for you... As far as i remember the Gen3 happened because there were problems with the sandy bridge architecture, the only solution i can think of is re applying the latest bios, hope you get your problem solved.


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikofunkster*
> 
> I
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Maybe someone here could help:
> The system in my sig has been running fine for 5+ hrs, and I get a shut down and after reboot says that power surge was detected and hence shutdown. I haven't overclocked and my cpu & gpu's are running stock. In the BIOS, I notice the 12v line reads 14-15.xxx v. Now, what do you guys recommend I do ?? Is it the PSU, the motherboard or anything else cause it ??
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not an expert but do you have the latest bios? (the one released this year?), if you do, this issue you have is recent? cause maybe the culprit is the new bios...
> 
> Update: My bad, your mobo is not Gen 3 so no new bios for you... As far as i remember the Gen3 happened because there were problems with the sandy bridge architecture, the only solution i can think of is re applying the latest bios, hope you get your problem solved.
Click to expand...

Well actually, I tried applying all the BIOS'es released from the start one after the other, but the problem seems to remain.


----------



## psikofunkster

Oh well the problem still remains with the latest bios:

_I don' t know if i should update, the main problem i have had through all these years is sometimes my microsoft ergonomic keyboard 4000 is not recognized (USB), i have already bought like 4 in all these years and stil have the same issue.
_

I'd love to know if the culprit is the mobo, the keyboard model or windows 7.....


----------



## dja2k

With Windows 10 around the corner I had a question. Would it be better to have a clean install of Windows 8.1 with all its MAXIMUS IV GENE-Z Motherboard drivers or would it be better to do a clean install of Windows 10 and find compatible MAXIMUS IV GENE-Z Motherboard Drivers? I don't see any drivers yet that say Windows 10 compatible. Thanks

dja2k


----------



## Celcius

Any word on if Windows 10 drivers will be made available for our old z68 boards?


----------



## ThaSpacePope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> Any word on if Windows 10 drivers will be made available for our old z68 boards?


Did you go ahead and try yet? I upgraded my windows 8.1 laptop to 10 and it was an improvement, but I dont think 10 is good enough to leave 7. 8.1 yes, 10 no. Just my $0.02.


----------



## Celcius

No, I chatted with one of the asus reps and he said that they were working on WIndows 10 drivers for the z68 motherboards but he couldn't say when they would be ready. For now I'm still on windows 7.


----------



## elbubi

New Intel ME Firmware available (both 1.5M & 5M) => v8.1.65.1568

Code:



Code:


Version 8.1.65.1586
-First ME FW 8.1 version to be released to support ME Software V11.0 for the Windows 10 launch.
-Fixed an issue where receiving a malformed packet in the Management Engine Network stack could trigger and denial of service.
-Implemented HDCP 2.2 Errata for Intel(R) WiDi support.


----------



## Celcius

So I've installed Windows 10 and I'm using a z68 motherboard (Asus z68v-pro gen3). Everything is great, except that I've noticed my ssd's aren't performing as great as they were under windows 7 (in samsung magician, my IOPS are low). There aren't any windows 10 drivers available for my mobo and it won't let me install the windows 8.1 drivers... Is there a generic windows 10 intel z68 management engine driver that I could install and try?

edit: nevermind, I just downloaded the win 8.1 intel rapid storage technology driver for my mobo and now everything is normal


----------



## ThaSpacePope

After playing with windows 10 on my ultrabook for a few weeks, I decided to go back to windows 7. Its just too good. Will not be upgrading to 10 any time soon for all my aging hardware.

I think if I were to buy a new laptop (say, surface pro 4) I'd be keen on windows 10 since OEMs are designing for it. Otherwise on legacy hardware, 7 is still where I want to be.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaSpacePope*
> 
> After playing with windows 10 on my ultrabook for a few weeks, I decided to go back to windows 7. Its just too good. Will not be upgrading to 10 any time soon for all my aging hardware.
> 
> I think if I were to buy a new laptop (say, surface pro 4) I'd be keen on windows 10 since OEMs are designing for it. Otherwise on legacy hardware, 7 is still where I want to be.


Good to know. I was thinking the same thing. I have not taken Microsoft up on their free offer to upgrade to 10. However, my new build may go that route. What issues were you experiencing with Win10?


----------



## elbubi

In my case, I've been using Win10 for 1 month now and "cero" complaints here, realy pleased with its performance and behaviour (got to get used to the mixed control panel though)

Cheers!


----------



## Matozan

Hi,

I have P8Z68-V PRO and I would like to install AI Suite II or AI Suite III on Windows 10 64-bit.
Is there a solution how to do it?

On ROG Forum was a solution but the forum is not working well and I can not ask/reply on the forum.
There was a modified Setup.exe which has allowed to start installation on such "old" Mobo as mine and on Win 10
but the link on a cloud service has expired.

Can somebody help me?


----------



## texas_nightowl

I think I found the thread you were talking about on ROG forums. That modified setup was over a year old, so not surprising it is no longer on the sharing site. Later in the thread I found the following instructions for a P8Z77...might work for the P8Z68 too?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by slider
> (How to Install ASUS Ai Suite 3 ver. 1.01.02 for ASUS M/B P8Z77-V DELUXE under Windows 10.)
> 
> 00-Uninstall existing Ai Suite TOTALLY.
> 
> 00a-Use uninstaller to remove all ASUS components and reboot.
> 00b-Stop ASUS services in Computer Management applet. Use Ai Suite Cleaner to remove ASUS services. Reboot.
> 00c-Remove ASUS directories:
> 
> C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS
> C:\Program Files\ASUS
> C:\ProgramData\ASUS
> 
> 01-Download latest Ai Suite 3 for ASUS Z97-DELUXE. Currently version 1.01.02. It is compatible with Windows 10. This is our Target Suite.
> 02-Download Ai Suite 3 version 1.00.50 for ASUS Z87-DELUXE. The last installer without compatibility check.
> 03-Download latest Ai Suite 3 for ASUS Z87-DELUXE (currently 1.00.56). It contains DIP4.
> 04-Download Ai Suite 2 for ASUS P8Z77V-DELUXE (2.01.01).
> 05-Extract all suites to different folders.
> 06-Copy AsusSetup.exe, AsusSetup.exe.manifest, Setup.exe, Setup.exe.manifest from Ai Suite 3 ver. 1.00.50 to the Target Suite folder.
> 07-Copy the content of Ai Suite 2/DrvResource folder and paste it on Target Suite/DrvResource folder. If asked to replace anything answer YES.
> 08-Copy AsAcpi.dll and asacpiex.dll from Ai Suite 2/FanXpert2/AppSetup to the Target Suite root folder.
> 09-Remove "DIP5" from the Target Suite folder and copy "DIP4" from Ai Suite 3 ver. 1.00.56.
> 10-Start Installation of Target Suite by running Setup.exe.
> 11-Reboot.
> 12-After reboot AiSuite3 will not start with "Unknown name" error. Don't worry, we're going to fix that.
> 13-Copy AsAcpi.dll and asacpiex.dll from Ai Suite 2/FanXpert2/AppSetup to C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AI Suite III\. Make sure to replace the files.
> 14-Reboot.


----------



## ThaSpacePope

So Overwatch is pushing my CPU and video card to its limits but my 3570k @ 4.5ghz is still rocking. This was such a good buy, back in the fall of 2012









Looking at benchmarks of the 6600k and 6700k, ghz per ghz in anandtech benchmarks, they are only about 20 to 25% faster. So new CPU + decent mobo would cost $500 for at most, 25% increase performance in the most demanding apps? Looks like I have years till I need to upgrade!









http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/701?vs=1544


----------



## elbubi

+1.

I'm in the exact same situation as you. Never been satisfied with a build so long before (2011 and still rocking!







)


----------



## Methodical

Me, too, but I am working on a new build, just because...


----------



## gtbtk

Hi all,

Running a p8z68-V with i7-2600 Overclocked with a 105.7BCLK OC to 4439Mhz. Currently running at 1.32V. I went back to using the optimized Phase setting, I was using extreme but it seems to Give to the CPU while taking away from the PCIE lanes.

Optimize seems to balance the power distribution better but My USB connected Keyboard and Mouse seems to want to get laggy every now and then.

I have installed a GTX 1070. At Auto VCCIO settings I could only manage a best of 20400 graphics in Firestrike and half the time the driver would crash out.

I have discovered that increasing VCCIO voltage to 1.1V improves OC graphics performance/stability over what is achievable with the voltages left at Auto.

Performance seems to drop off is CPU PLL is set above 1.813V.

All the OC guides that I can find date back to when this board was new and none of them discuss VCCIO, CPU PLL or PCH voltages.

Has anyone gone through the exercise of tuning the IO/PLL/PCH voltages? If so what did you discover?

Any suggestions on balancing voltages to stop USB lagging?


----------



## Mikuni

Hi, I have a P8Z68-V Pro. Does anyone know if this mobo supports UEFI 2.3.1 with "EFI_STORAGE_SECURITY_COMMAND_PROTOCOL"?

Apparently this is required to make use of eDrive (hardware encryption in SSD with SED through Bitlocker), and I haven't been able to make it work after several days of trying everything I could find about this. My SSD is a Samsung 850 EVO.


----------



## davidm71

I doubt the Uefi version is up to date if at all.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikuni*
> 
> Hi, I have a P8Z68-V Pro. Does anyone know if this mobo supports UEFI 2.3.1 with "EFI_STORAGE_SECURITY_COMMAND_PROTOCOL"?
> 
> Apparently this is required to make use of eDrive (hardware encryption in SSD with SED through Bitlocker), and I haven't been able to make it work after several days of trying everything I could find about this. My SSD is a Samsung 850 EVO.


Windows 10 minimum requirement is UEFI 2.3.1 or it wont work.

I found this that may help

https://www.lullabot.com/articles/adventures-with-edrive-accelerated-ssd-encryption-on-windows


----------



## Mikuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Windows 10 minimum requirement is UEFI 2.3.1 or it wont work.
> I found this that may help
> 
> https://www.lullabot.com/articles/adventures-with-edrive-accelerated-ssd-encryption-on-windows


I'm using Windows 10 just fine though, even booting as UEFI


----------



## gtbtk

did you read the linked document?


----------



## Mikuni

Yeah I did, thank you. It's pretty much a summary of a bit more of the same I've been reading and trying these last few days. Seeing as the mobo has no SecureBoot option in the BIOS I'm assuming it's most likely not fully compliant with the requirements/asus never cared to address this issue in their bios updates (last one is from 2012)


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikuni*
> 
> Yeah I did, thank you. It's pretty much a summary of a bit more of the same I've been reading and trying these last few days. Seeing as the mobo has no SecureBoot option in the BIOS I'm assuming it's most likely not fully compliant with the requirements/asus never cared to address this issue in their bios updates (last one is from 2012)


I have the non Pro version of the same board. My latest Bios is dated 2012 as well


----------



## Mikuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Running a p8z68-V with i7-2600 Overclocked with a 105.7BCLK OC to 4439Mhz. Currently running at 1.32V. I went back to using the optimized Phase setting, I was using extreme but it seems to Give to the CPU while taking away from the PCIE lanes.
> 
> Optimize seems to balance the power distribution better but My USB connected Keyboard and Mouse seems to want to get laggy every now and then.
> 
> I have installed a GTX 1070. At Auto VCCIO settings I could only manage a best of 20400 graphics in Firestrike and half the time the driver would crash out.


I get a bit less with also a GTX 1070 (asus strix) and the CPU at 4.3ghz with no manual adjustments other than multiplier and optimized phase.

3DMark Score 12462
Graphics Score 17765
Physics Score 6655
Combined Score 6458
Graphics Test 1 84.56 fps
Graphics Test 2 71.09 fps
Physics Test 21.13 fps
Combined Test 30.04 fps


----------



## Mikuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> I have the non Pro version of the same board. My latest Bios is dated 2012 as well


Have you tried the ssd encryption?


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikuni*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> I have the non Pro version of the same board. My latest Bios is dated 2012 as well
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried the ssd encryption?
Click to expand...

I have an 840 Evo but no, I have not tried to enable it. I was just trying to be helpful


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikuni*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Running a p8z68-V with i7-2600 Overclocked with a 105.7BCLK OC to 4439Mhz. Currently running at 1.32V. I went back to using the optimized Phase setting, I was using extreme but it seems to Give to the CPU while taking away from the PCIE lanes.
> 
> Optimize seems to balance the power distribution better but My USB connected Keyboard and Mouse seems to want to get laggy every now and then.
> 
> I have installed a GTX 1070. At Auto VCCIO settings I could only manage a best of 20400 graphics in Firestrike and half the time the driver would crash out.
> 
> 
> 
> I get a bit less with also a GTX 1070 (asus strix) and the CPU at 4.3ghz with no manual adjustments other than multiplier and optimized phase.
> 
> 3DMark Score 12462
> Graphics Score 17765
> Physics Score 6655
> Combined Score 6458
> Graphics Test 1 84.56 fps
> Graphics Test 2 71.09 fps
> Physics Test 21.13 fps
> Combined Test 30.04 fps
Click to expand...

Those scores seem quite low, your graphics score should be a bit higher I think. Even without GPU overclocking, I can do a 19xxx Graphics score with my Gaming X.

You are running a i5-3570K right? I would have expected a physics score in the 7000s and a Graphics 1 test in the 90s. I have discovered that AI Suite II puts a hit on performance and that if I set VCCIO voltage to 1.1 or slightly above, it improves the graphics card overclock performance. I am still trying to work out why my combined score is low given my Graphics and physics scores. I think I am hitting a bottleneck somewhere when the PC is trying to CPU and GPU at the same time but I am not sure where

This is one of my best overall scores http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11152518


----------



## Mikuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Those scores seem quite low, your graphics score should be a bit higher I think. Even without GPU overclocking, I can do a 19xxx Graphics score with my Gaming X.
> 
> You are running a i5-3570K right?


Ahm no, I have a SB i5-2500K

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11160803
http://www.3dmark.com/cg/3886730
http://www.3dmark.com/spy/921908


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikuni*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Those scores seem quite low, your graphics score should be a bit higher I think. Even without GPU overclocking, I can do a 19xxx Graphics score with my Gaming X.
> 
> You are running a i5-3570K right?
> 
> 
> 
> Ahm no, I have a SB i5-2500K
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11160803
> http://www.3dmark.com/cg/3886730
> http://www.3dmark.com/spy/921908
Click to expand...

Oh Sorry, too many CPU models on the forums to keep track of and you don't have it in your sig.

Is it safe to assume that you have an aftermarket cooler on your CPU? Your Vcore is quite high for a 4.3Ghz OC, maybe you should think about changing the multiplier in the AI tweak section of your bios from 43 to 45. Test the PC under a constant load, if it stays stable and doesn't crash, you have just got some free extra performance. If it crashes, reboot and change the multiplier to 44 and retest. I would not think that you will have to increase the CPU voltage as you are already at 1.352V.

As a matter of interest for me, In the AI tweak section of your Bios, what voltages are you running for CPU PLL, VCCIO and the PCH? Are they all just on Auto?

I found that setting VCCIO voltage to 1.150 increased my overclock and GPU performance but I am overclocking my Ram as well so you may not need all of the extra Ram voltage. You may want to start at 1.1 volts and see if it does anything for you.

If you want even more free performance, you could also consider flashing your Strix card with the Strix OC version Bios and get some more free performance. You can get the bios file here https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/187005/asus-gtx1070-8192-161020. The OC and non OC PCBs are, as far as I am aware, the same, you just need to get hold of the NVflash utility and away you go,


----------



## Mikuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Oh Sorry, too many CPU models on the forums to keep track of and you don't have it in your sig.
> 
> Is it safe to assume that you have an aftermarket cooler on your CPU? Your Vcore is quite high for a 4.3Ghz OC, maybe you should think about changing the multiplier in the AI tweak section of your bios from 43 to 45. Test the PC under a constant load, if it stays stable and doesn't crash, you have just got some free extra performance. If it crashes, reboot and change the multiplier to 44 and retest. I would not think that you will have to increase the CPU voltage as you are already at 1.352V.
> 
> As a matter of interest for me, In the AI tweak section of your Bios, what voltages are you running for CPU PLL, VCCIO and the PCH? Are they all just on Auto?
> 
> I found that setting VCCIO voltage to 1.150 increased my overclock and GPU performance but I am overclocking my Ram as well so you may not need all of the extra Ram voltage. You may want to start at 1.1 volts and see if it does anything for you.
> 
> If you want even more free performance, you could also consider flashing your Strix card with the Strix OC version Bios and get some more free performance. You can get the bios file here https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/187005/asus-gtx1070-8192-161020. The OC and non OC PCBs are, as far as I am aware, the same, you just need to get hold of the NVflash utility and away you go,


I managed to get 4.5 stable, with everything on auto/default but found 4.3 to be the sweet spot for some OC while keeping the system silent. I have a Corsair H70 water cooling kit for the CPU, with the radiator fan plugged to a controller where I keep at ~1200 rpm, otherwise it's very noisy. Temps are quite nice like this



I can have a look in the BIOS but I'm sure I have most of the OC values on auto/default, I just changed the phase to Optimized, multiplier to 43, spread spectrum and set RAM profile to XMP. Also disabled PLL overvoltage as it was causing weird issues on boot up.

Nice about the BIOS :O what's different from the non-OC strix? to my understanding the OC is just factory overclocked, but can't I achieve just the same playing with the GPUTweak tool? is the OC Bios just with higher default values?


----------



## gtbtk

The strix OC version is factory overclocked but is also increases the power limit of the card to maximum 200W from 170W of the base card meaning you will get better performance than with the base card bios with oc tweaks.

If you are happy with the CPU at 4.3, I would really suggest that you set CPU voltage manually to 1.3v. It should reduce your temps significantly and it should idle in the 20s. It might give you the opportunity to try 4.5Ghz again with a quiet PC. The Auto Voltage setting always runs the voltage too high and increases temps.

Turn spread spectrum off as it can cause instability with an overclock. The PLL overvoltage is for high over clocks at 4.8 and above so you dont need it.


----------



## davidm71

Am I the only one who got an NVME drive working on my old Z68 board? Anyone else want to try?


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Am I the only one who got an NVME drive working on my old Z68 board? Anyone else want to try?


I have never tried.

What did you have to do to get it to work?


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> I have never tried.
> 
> What did you have to do to get it to work?


I converted the Nvmexpress clover driver into a module i inserted into my bios. Then was able to boot from an intel 750 where as i could not before. Win-Raid has instructions on how to.


----------



## Mikuni

Awesome reply from Asus about the mobo uefi issue

"For this type of configurations we request that you contact Microsoft."


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikuni*
> 
> Awesome reply from Asus about the mobo uefi issue
> 
> "For this type of configurations we request that you contact Microsoft."


That is a pretty standard IT support response. It has been that way for at least the last 30 years That I have been involved with IT. I am sure it was that way a long time before that as well. Blame the another guy...not my fault.

While you might find the odd individual who knows what they are talking about, you will actually find that there is more expertise in these forums than in any IT vendor support department.

For doing funly things with the Uefi, you might find what what you want over at win-raid.com


----------



## Mikuni

I know already what I need will never work on this board, I just want Asus to admit that they won't fix it


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikuni*
> 
> I know already what I need will never work on this board, I just want Asus to admit that they won't fix it


For a Z68 MB that they no longer support? Of course they are not going to fix it


----------



## HalongPort

Hi,

I'm going to install a new Windows 10 on my 2500k (4.7 Ghz) and P8Z68-V from 2011 before retiring this system for good in a few months (Zen 2 <3).
I'm looking for the best possible setup, so which of those the correct/newest drivers?

Chipset (I need Z68):
9.4.0.1027
10.1.17.1

LAN:
Which is one suits the mainboard? The 82579V or the 82579LM one?
82579V: 20.7.1
82579LM: 23.5.1

Management Engine Interface:
8.1.0.1252

RST: 
I don't need it.

USB 3.0:
How to check firmware?
I think I have the ASM1042.
1.16.55.1
1.16.51.1


BIOS:
I'm still on the ancient 0501, but why should I flash a new one?

Install Win 10.
Install Chipset.
Install other drivers.
Update Win 10.
Configure Win 10.


----------



## TwoCables

HalongPort said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm going to install a new Windows 10 on my 2500k (4.7 Ghz) and P8Z68-V from 2011 before retiring this system for good in a few months (Zen 2 <3).
> I'm looking for the best possible setup, so which of those the correct/newest drivers?
> 
> Chipset (I need Z68):
> 9.4.0.1027
> 10.1.17.1
> 
> LAN:
> Which is one suits the mainboard? The 82579V or the 82579LM one?
> 82579V: 20.7.1
> 82579LM: 23.5.1
> 
> Management Engine Interface:
> 8.1.0.1252
> 
> RST:
> I don't need it.
> 
> USB 3.0:
> How to check firmware?
> I think I have the ASM1042.
> 1.16.55.1
> 1.16.51.1
> 
> 
> BIOS:
> I'm still on the ancient 0501, but why should I flash a new one?
> 
> Install Win 10.
> Install Chipset.
> Install other drivers.
> Update Win 10.
> Configure Win 10.


You won't need to install much, if anything.

I do recommend Intel Rapid Storage Technology. It's not just for RAID. It improves SATA performance for any drives on the Intel-controlled SATA ports. I'm using version 12.9.3.1000 and I find it to be noticeably superior to the Generic Microsoft AHCI driver.


----------



## HalongPort

Thank for mentioning RST.
Feeling and benchmark say it's faster now. 
Somehow I always thought it's only use was for RAID applications.

Just to give some feedback which drivers worked for me:

Chipset: 10.1.17.1
RST: 12.9.4.1
MEI: 8.1.0.1252
MEI Firmware: ignored
LAN: 20.7.1 (82579V)
USB 3.0: 1.16.55.1 (ASM1042)
USB 3.0 Firmware: 120816_02_02_6D, newest one is 13.xx.xx but you have to flash under DOS - I'll do this some time.
BIOS: 3603, I was able to lower my voltage on the same OC even more.

The only thing missing (standard MS driver):



EDIT:

OKAY, done.
Just unzip the 9.4.0.1027.exe and install by hand.
I'm happy now.


----------



## TwoCables

HalongPort said:


> Thank for mentioning RST.
> Feeling and benchmark say it's faster now.


Nice! You're welcome.



HalongPort said:


> Somehow I always thought it's only use was for RAID applications.


Yeah, you and about a billion other people. hehe



HalongPort said:


> Just to give some feedback which drivers worked for me:
> 
> Chipset: 10.1.17.1
> RST: 12.9.4.1
> MEI: 8.1.0.1252
> MEI Firmware: ignored
> LAN: 20.7.1 (82579V)
> USB 3.0: 1.16.55.1 (ASM1042)
> USB 3.0 Firmware: 120816_02_02_6D, newest one is 13.xx.xx but you have to flash under DOS - I'll do this some time.
> BIOS: 3603, I was able to lower my voltage on the same OC even more.
> 
> The only thing missing (standard MS driver):
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> OKAY, done.
> Just unzip the 9.4.0.1027.exe and install by hand.
> I'm happy now.


Nice.

By the way, I have a confession to make regarding my reasons for telling you that Offset usually results in instability. I was very sleepy and tired and I couldn't quite remember how I got around that instability. I was sure I got around it but I couldn't remember how, and since I was so tired, I took the easy way out and told a little lie just to keep it easy and simple.

Since that night, I took the time to learn what I did to get Offset to be stable. It's actually very easy. I forgot how easy it is.



Keep C3 and C6 disabled
Set the offset so that the voltage in CPU-Z while Prime95 is running is exactly the same as it is when using a Manual voltage setting, or just a hair higher.
You see, I prefer to use Offset during the summer so that when my system is just idling or under very light loads (such as right now while I'm typing), my system is producing the least amount of heat possible. So, I actually had no choice here but to go back and learn how to get Offset Mode. My temps right now are hovering between 24°C and 29°C, but it's also 52°F outside and my rig is on the floor and my rollout 'casement' window is open about halfway (I live in a completely finished lower level).

It's probably about 68°F (20°C) at floor level right now. With a Manual Mode setting, my temps would be about 35-45°C and I would notice the extra heat floating around in my room. I have direct sunlight with a south-facing window and no shade all day, and so yeah, I have to do everything I can to keep it comfortable in my room or else I can get cranky due to being too warm!

Here are some of my settings:





















*Note:* You may need to set your Offset a little higher than you think in order to maintain stability while your system is idling and under light loads. So, if you set your Offset so that your voltage under full load is identical to what you had set for Manual Mode, you might need to change it by 1 or 2 increments so that you increase the voltage a bit for idling and low loading conditions.

For me, this means changing it from +0.015V to +0.020V or even +0.025V. I did actually run into some _very_ minor instability at +0.015V (like, extremely minor and quite difficult to describe). I got rid of the instability by setting my Offset to +0.020V, but then I increased it to +0.025V just because I feel better about an increase of 0.010V than 0.005V.


----------

